#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-07
<justlucho> hi there
<justlucho> anybody home?
<justlucho> i really really need some help
<mokweon> what's the problem?
<justlucho> i swear that you heard this before
<justlucho> are you from korea?
<mokweon> yeah
<jasonjang> 예, 분도님, 아마 2:30쯤 괜챦겠습니까?
<bundo> 넵
<jasonjang> 옙
<bundo> 넵
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안녕하세요~
<mokweon> 안녕하세욥
<locofrank|ubuntu> 오오 대답해주시는 이가 오늘은 계시군요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 요즘 계속 정전 같았는데 ㅎ
<mokweon> 하하하
<mokweon> 가끔씩 분도님오실때면시끄러워져요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그렇군요. 저도 매일 접속은 하는데 보통 로그만 확인해서 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 오늘은 월요일이라 아무것도 하기 싫어서 잠시 딴 짓 하고 있네요 ㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<mokweon> 쩝 저는 미국인지라 한쫌전에 월요일이됬네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아 미국이시군요
<bundo> 강남 근처인분들 모임 오십시요 ^^
<locofrank|ubuntu> 분도님도 계시네요
<bundo> 페북도 알아서 가입하시고 ...
<Seony> mokweon: 저는 아직 일요일이랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony 요즘 희소식이 많은데요
<Seony> bundo: 오 그래요? 잘됐네요
<bundo> 서울대 교수님들 우분투 강의 받으신데유
<bundo> 헤헤
<mokweon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 방금 연락 받았습니다.
<bundo> 숙제 왕창 줄까요 ?
<bundo> 헤헤
<locofrank|ubuntu> 헤헤 안해올듯
<bundo> 으아악 포럼에 스팸 우와
<locofrank|ubuntu> 워.. 커맨드앤컨커.. 제목 답게...
<bundo> zeromon 님 방가 방가
<locofrank|ubuntu> 흠.. 요즘 왜 자꾸 컴피즈가 꺼지지...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 킁
<bundo> 혹시 듀얼 ?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아니에요
<bundo> 듀얼사용시 그래픽칩이나 램이 딸리면 ... 잘꺼지는 경험이...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 총 3군데에서 10.10을 쓰고 있는데 다 꺼지네요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 뭔가 설치한 패키지에 문제가 있나 ㅎ
<bundo> 전 별이상 없는데 집에 두대 사무실한대..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 꾸민다고 이거저거 설정해서 그런가봐요
<bundo> 이젠 컴피즈 없이 잘못스겠더라고요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 유니티는 컴피즈를 버릴 것 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 몇개 기능에 익숙해져서
<locofrank|ubuntu> 10.10 끌어안고 죽어야지
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그러게요. 전 죄다 단축키로 지정해서 쓰는데
<bundo> 11.04 코분투 고민 중입니다. 쩝 어찌 만들어야 할지 끙
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 배포중단..
<mokweon> 컴피즈 꺼지면 테마 윈도우회색테마 비슷한것처럼 되나요?
<bundo> 흑흑 시디 값줄이들 줄 섯는데 으아앙
<locofrank|ubuntu> 정확히는 에메랄드가 꺼진다는 이야기에요 ㅎ
<bundo> 쩝 이젠 버전이 절 괴롭히네요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 흠.. 회색테마가 되도 기능은 정상으로 작동하잖아요 그런데 컴피즈가 꺼지면 ... 아흑
<bundo> 테마 말에요 보통 기본 제공 쓰는게 좋은거 같습니더
<locofrank|ubuntu> 11.04 부터는 코분투 없다고 미리 선전을... 쿨럭
<mokweon> 전 노트북이 가끔씩 부팅하고나면 우분투테마가 안먹혀있고 회색테마로 냅둬져있음. 그래서 설정에서 바꿔도 nautilus 는 안바껴서 killall하고 다시 실행해줘야해던데. 이것도 좀 짜증나더라구요
<bundo> 예전 테마들.. 영 좀 안맞더라고요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 네 그런 버그는 저도 있어요 3군데 모두
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아.. 전 요즘 테마에요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그냥 컴피즈 자체가 불안정한듯.. 제가 따로 설치한 플러그인들도 있고...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그래도 예전 8.대 처럼 아예 멈추지는 않아서 행복하네요... ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 10.04 부터 저는 그냥 씁니다 절대 안고침
<bundo> 문제있어도 안고침 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> SIMPLISM 가락에 밥 묵으러 오세요
<mokweon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 페북에 왜 참가 안눌루남유
<bundo> 이벤트 처음 만들어 본건디 ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 페북을 가입했던가..
<bundo> 페북은 포럼과 다른맛이 있더라고요
<bundo> 농담 따먹기 등등 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 전 스맛폰이 없어서....
<bundo> 브라우져로 걍하는거죠 지위버나.. ㅎ
<bundo> 저는 그래요
<SIMPLISM> bundo, 가락에요?ㅋㅋ 언젠데요?ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 페북 또는 포럼 보시기 바람
<bundo> 쩝
<SIMPLISM> 아...ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 저녁 행사는 참가하기가 좀 어려워요;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝
<SIMPLISM> 아무래도 집에 내려와있다보니..ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 집으로 귀환하는 시간이 너무 오래걸리기 땜에...ㅠ^ㅠ;
<bundo> 9시에 끝나는데 머 가락이고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오오오 shriekout  방가
<shriekout> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> 3월엔 올껀가요  ㅎㅎ ?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 오 가입됐다 페북
<locofrank|ubuntu> 감사합니다 분도님 ㅋ
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> ^^ 토토리 드릴까요 ?
<bundo> 아 싸이 아니군 쩝 토토리
<bundo> 도토리 왜 자꾸 오타지 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그게 뭔가요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아.. 싸이 도토리
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 복합기를 사는게 더 나은가..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그냥 프린터를 사는게 나은가..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 어쩌다가 한 번 쓰는데 없으면 불편하고 그렇다고 사놓으면 잘 안쓰고..
<mokweon> 레이저 칼라 스캐너 복합
<locofrank|ubuntu> 자금에 여유만 있다면야 그게 제일 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그걸 과연 사놓고 얼마나 쓸 것인가를 생각하면.. ㅋ
<mokweon> 쩝 저는 흑백프린터 + 칼라잉크젯이렇게쓰는데 걍 씁니다
<mokweon> 잉크젯은 무한잉크 달려놓고 흑백레이저프린터는 무선으로해서
<mokweon> 메인으로쓰고요
<mokweon> 잉크젯은 거의 스캔용이나 칼라용
<shriekout> 요즘 레이저 복합기 얼마하나요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 칼라면..
<shriekout> 네 칼라요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 조금 된거는 20만원 후반부터 시작하더라구요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그런데 그걸 지금 사기에는 너무 아깝죠
<locofrank|ubuntu> 신형들이 나오고 있어서...
<shriekout> 흠... 칼라 복합기가 필요한데...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 재생토너 쪽으로 생각하신다면야 괜찮지만 속도나 스캐너 성능등이..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 차라리 30만원 조금 넘는 중소기업형 제품들이 스펙이 많이 좋아서.. 전 산다면 그런 쪽으로 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 30만원대...
<shriekout> 그렇군요... 하나 지르려고 벼르는 중인데 ㅋㅋ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그러시군요. 저도 그냥 프린터만 사야할지 복합기로 가야할지..
<shriekout> 흠...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 잉크젯 복합기 쓰고 있는게 이제 맛이 가서...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 스캐너 아주 가끔 쓰는데 없으면 또 그렇고...
<shriekout> 그죠...
<shriekout> 아~~~~주 가끔 쓰는건데 그게 아쉽... :)
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그러게요. 그렇다고 지금 있는거 그대로 놔두고 프린터만 사기에는 자리가 너무..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 문제는 hp랑 삼성이 거의 다인데.. 그 두 곳은 모두 싫어서 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 캐논쪽으로 보고 있는데 신제품이 없네요 ㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 제록스도 좋기는 한데 a/s가 별로라는 소리가 있고..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 결론은 복합기 새로사는 친구가 가까이 사는게 최곤데 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 저는 HP꺼 컬러레이저프린터기 사서 벌써 2년째인데 괜찮은 거 같아요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 외국이시죠?
<Seony> 네
<locofrank|ubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 개이버에 hp 서비스 검색해보시면 제가 피하는 이유를 아실듯...
<Seony> 아... 서비스가 별로 안좋은가보군요...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 토너 4개값이면 프린터 한 대 값 나오니까, 다음번 부터는 그냥 새거 하나 살려구요.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 정품토너면 어느 회사나 마찬가지죠 뭐
<Seony> 지금 쓰는 게, 윈도우 드라이버만 제공해줘서 오픈소스 드라이버를 쓰는데 이게 컬러 출력할 때 문제가 좀 심해서요...
<Seony> 담에 살 때는 꼭 네트워크 프린터로 사야지...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아.. 그러시군요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 버박으로 하시면???
<locofrank|ubuntu> 전 그렇게 해서 쓰는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에 홈서버가 있어서 거기서 연결해놓고 써야 식구들이랑 공유할 수 있어서요...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그러니까요.. 홈서버가 우분투면 그 안에 버박을 하나.. ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그리고 네트워크를 브릿지로 연결하면..
<mokweon> 수학토픽관련 활발한 irc 채널 어디 있나요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 프린터 서버로만 사용할 수가 있지 않을까요?
<Seony> 아... 그것도 생각은 해봤는데, 경험상 버박이나 vmware를 2일 이상 켜놓으면 상태가 좀 안좋아지더라구요...
<Seony> mokweon: #calculus
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아 그래요? 전 지금 윈도우에 vmware로 centos를 항상 같이 돌린지가 반년가량 됐는데... 그런 문제는 없었어요
<locofrank|ubuntu> xp가 게스트라 그런건가..
<Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 네
<locofrank|ubuntu> 솔직히 윈서버를 쓰는게 홈서버로는 여러모로 좋더라구요 그냥..
<Seony> 아이맥에 vmware 띄워서 윈7 쓰거든요. 1주일 동안 안끄면 하드를 엄청 긁어대요...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 제가 밥벌이 하는 것도 아니고..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그래서 전 그 반대로
<locofrank|ubuntu> centos를 vmware에서 cui로 돌리고 있는데
<mokweon> Seony : 감사합니다 . 칼큐럴스 전용인것같아 #math로 해봤더니 제가 찾던데네요ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 전혀 문제 없이 잘 돌아가서요.. apm 돌리는 용도로 쓰거든요
<Seony> mokweon: :)
<Seony> 네... 저는 맥서버라서... 근데 맥서버라서기보단 vmware를 샀거든요...
<locofrank|ubuntu> 윈도우라 그런가봐요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 게스트가 윈도우라..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 킁
<locofrank|ubuntu> 하나 만들어 놓으니까 푸티 같은걸로 어디서나 리눅스도 공부할 수 있고..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 윈도우는 윈도우대로 잘 돌아가고.. ㅎ
<Seony> 맥서버에 CUPS 세팅해서 프린터 서버로 돌리는데, 암튼 이게 윈도우 드라이버 밖에 제공이 안되더라구요...
<Seony> 오픈소스쪽 드라이버 설치했는데 컬러출력에서 좀 문제가 많은데, 문제는 hp에서 향후 드라이버를 만들어줄 계획이 없다네요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 프린터기를 바꾸고 말지..
<locofrank|ubuntu> 그러시군요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 일단 퇴근합니다 ~
<dirirum> 혹시 ubuntu 10.04에서 멀티 부팅을 위해 startupmanager 설치는 했는데막상 실행 하면 제대로 수행되지 않는 문제 아시는분 계신가요? ubuntu로만 부팅이되서요~
<dirirum> 초보인데... 잘 몰라서 찾다 찾다보니.. 여기에 ^^ 메시지를 올리게되었습니다~ (__)
<mokweon> dirirum, 윈도우로 부팅이 안되신다는 건가요?
<cartes> 다들 안녕하세요
<dirirum> <mokweon>님 네 맞습니다.
<dirirum> 조금 더 부가 설명 드리면  windowxp 에 ubunto 10.04를 설치하고 나서 재부팅 하니 처음 화면에서  window xp를 가리키는 메뉴가 나타나지 않았습니다.
<dirirum> 그래서 구글링 해보니 startupmanager를설치하라고 나와 설치는 했는데 막상 실행하니 아무 반응이 없고 실행이 되지 않아 난감해 하고 있는상태입니다  ^^;
<dirirum> <cartes>님 안녕하세요?~
<cartes> 아아
<cartes> 이상하네요
<cartes> 자동으로 멀티부팅메뉴 구성해주는데 원래는
<cartes> 우분투가..
<cartes> startup manager로 Windows XP가 깔린 파티션도 추가하시죠..
<cartes> sda3/
<cartes> 이런식으루요
<dirirum> 아.. ㅠㅜ 그런가요..? 그런데 startup manager가 수행이 되지 않습니다...
<cartes> 헐 이상하군요
<cartes> 정말루
<dirirum> 아.. command 창에서 말씀이시죠?  그렇게는 해보지 않았습니다...
<cartes> 파티션 구조가 어떻게 되시나요?
<cartes> 아녀 커멘트창 말한거아니에요
<dirirum> 아네..혹시 partition 구조 보는명령어를  아시나요? ^^;;;;; 지금검색창에 입력은해놓았는데요~ ^^;;;
<cartes> fdisk
<cartes> 툴 입력하고
<cartes> help 눌러서 찾아야돼요
<dirirum> 넵~
<cartes> 아아 잘몰르겠네요;;
<cartes> 실례지만 dirirum님 좀 초보이신가봐요aa
<cartes> 저도 리눅스에 대해서는 고수도 아니지만
<dirirum> Device  boot   start   end   block  ID System
<dirirum> 네~ ^^;
<cartes> 아아 찾으셨나요?
<dirirum> sda1     *                          7   HPFS/NTFS
<dirirum> sda2     *                          7   HPFS/NTFS
<dirirum> sda3     *                          7   w95 Ext'd(LBA)
<dirirum> sda5     *                          7   HPFS/NTFS
<dirirum> sda6     *                          7   Linux
<dirirum> sda7     *                          7   Linux swap /solaris
<dirirum> 네 이렇습니다~~
<cartes> sda1가 부팅파티션인가요?
<dirirum> 헉.. 부트는  1번만 해당됩니다..
<dirirum> 네 맞습니다..
<cartes> 휴우 어렵쿠나앙
<cartes> 잠시만여
<dirirum> boot 란에  *로 1 번만 되어 있습니다..~
<dirirum> (__)  흙... 감사합니다..
<cartes> 으억 모르겠네요
<cartes> 저보다 더 고수께 물어보는게 낫겟습니다
<dirirum> 음..네..감사합니다.. ~^^ ....
<cartes> 근데
<cartes> 그거 파티션 구조 어떻게 본거에요?
<dirirum> ㅠㅜ.. 넵~
<cartes> 제 리눅스로는 안되요
<dirirum> sudo fdisk -l  이었습니다..
<cartes> 그것좀 알려주세요
<dirirum> 저도 잽싸게.. 웹서핑으로요...
<cartes>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cartes>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cartes> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<dirirum> 음.. 한줄 씩복사해야 되더라구요 ^^;
<dirirum> 네.. 그렇게 나옵니다..
<cartes> 그러게요;;
<cartes> 저는 vmware workstation으로 리눅스돌리는데
<cartes> 그것도 괜찮은거같아요
<dirirum> 그렇군요... 네...
<dirirum> 제가설치할 때 파티션 지정을잘 못한 것 같습니다...ㅠㅜ
<dirirum> 리눅스가  1번이 아니라 sda6으로 부팅을 했어야 할것같은데요.. 설치할 때 그냥 넘어가버린것 같습니다..
<dirirum> 혹시 ubuntu 설치한 것을 지우고 xp로 다시 부팅하는 법을 알수는 없을 까요? ㅠㅜ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 오.. 퇴근하는 사이에 우분투 11.10 이름이 발표됐네요
<MOKWEON> clear
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-08
<imsu> acooda_ 동방에 짱박아 두면 안돼??ㅋㅋ
<cartes> hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 조금 있으면 대학 수업 시작이라 들어갑니다.
<John76> 안냐세염.
<John76> ....응???
<John76> 아무도 없삼???
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 대학 들어가고 나니 바빠서 irc 들어오기가 힘드네요^^
<bundo> 아 그러네요 3월이구나 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 나도 대학 갔을때 생각나네요 ㅎ
<bundo> 추었는데 ... 흐
<jincreator> 원래는 지금쯤 가러 가야하는데 개강 1주일만에 벌써 숙제가 밀릴 위기에 처해버렸네요...
<bundo> 아니 존경할 학사공부에 웬 숙제라니... 쩝
<goyangfc> jincreator 전공 뭐하세요?
<jincreator> 컴퓨터공학이요.
<goyangfc> 아 네
<goyangfc> 전 소프트웨어공학이에요
<goyangfc> 12월에 졸업해요
<jincreator> 그렇군요. 전 올해 입학했어요.
<goyangfc> 축하해요ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 감사합니다.
<goyangfc> 저도 오늘 숙제해야 하는데ㅎㅎ
<goyangfc> 알고리즘 디자인 테크닉
<goyangfc> 둥둥둥ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 전 지금 선형대수학 숙제중이에요.
<bundo> 허걱 수학
<bundo> 굥야과목은 저한테 나중 물어보세요 jincreator
<bundo> rydid
<bundo> 교양
<bundo> 참고 링크팍팍 드리죠 80년댜 스타일로 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 교양과목이라면 문학과예술의사회사라는 게 하나 있어요.
<goyangfc> 선형대수학이면 linear algebra인가요?
<bundo> 국어 / 한문 /교양영어 등 안하나요 ?
<bundo> 철학입문 같은거는 없군요 ?
<jincreator> 네. David C. Lay것 사용해요.
<goyangfc> 아 그렇군요ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 교양의 경우 문학과예술의사회사는 학교에서 정해준거고요, 다른 것 다 있기는 하지만 이번 학기 학점이 다 차서 더 선택할 수가 없네요.
<goyangfc> 전 캐나다 멕길대학교 다니고 있어요
<bundo> 몇살때 갔는지요 ?
<jincreator> 대학 졸업하면 대학원에 진학하실 건가요?
<goyangfc> 한 10살쯤 미국으로 갔다가
<bundo> 그럼 한국 적응 안되겠구만요
<bundo> 쩝
<goyangfc> 2007년 가을에 대학 들어갔어요
<goyangfc> 네 적응 못할거에요
<goyangfc> 뭐 요즘 카이스트 강의 슬라이드들 다 영어로 되어있던데요
<bundo> 대학아니고 요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 암튼 박사하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 한국 사회 전반  말한거애요
<goyangfc> 아 네
<goyangfc> 박사할 생각은 아직 없어요
<goyangfc> 이번 여름에 에릭슨에서 인턴해요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 한국에선 에릭슨 안통해요 에디슨 이면 모를까.,,!
<bundo> 히히
<goyangfc> 켁ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 로고 봇이 이름이 바꾸어져서 재로긴 했음 ^^;
<bundo> http://log.bundo.biz 위한 건데 요즘 썰렁하네요
<jincreator> 자러갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-09
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 자러갑니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-10
<locofrank|ubuntu> 굿모닝입니다
<locofrank|ubuntu> 혹시 ECC램과 일반램을 일반 메인보드에서 혼용이 가능한 지 아시는 분 계신가요?
<jincreator> 학교갑니다.
<Seony> 음... 왜 자꾸 튕기지ㅣ...
<neogeniuos> 안녕하세요
<neogeniuos> 아무도 안계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<neogeniuos> 휘리리릭~
<acooda_> ㅡ.ㅡ
<acooda_> 준이 나 찾으러 왔다간건가 ㅡㅡ?
<bundo> ㅎ
<AceSham> Hello anyone speak english?:p
<jincreator> Well, I'm not goot at, but I'll help you If you want.
<Seony> 아무래도 게임계정 도와달라는 듯요.
<Seony> 뭐 여기 오는 외국인들이 다들 그렇지만...
<jincreator> 설마 또 바둑?
<jincreator> 이전에도 여러번 있었던 일인가보군요.
<Seony> 바둑이라뇨?
<jincreator> 지난번에 바둑 온라인 게임을 하는데 프로그램 메뉴에서 복기가 한글로 써져서 찾아달라는 사람이 있었거든요.
<Seony> 오... 그 정도면 양반이죠. 그 정도면 도와주는데요. ㅎㅎ 보통 여기 오는 경우는 한국 온라인게임 좀 하게 주민번호 달라는 거에요.
<jincreator> 헉! 그런 경우도 있군요.
<Seony> 울나라 온라인 겜의 위상을 깨닫게 되기도 하면서 좀 사회적으로 문제도 되고... 알고보니 외국에 울나라사람들 주민번호 많이 돌아댕기데요...
<Seony> kssn으로 검색하면 수백개씩 나와요.
<Seony> 근데 외국애들이, 주민번호까지는 구글에서 어찌어찌해서 구하긴 하는데 인증에서 걸리거느요.
<Seony> 그럼 또 여기 와서 인증 좀 도와달래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 우리 채널의 공식입장은, 그런 경우엔 무조건 안도와준다 에요.
<jincreator> 당연하죠.
<jincreator> 설득이 된건지 제풀에 포기한건지 모르겠군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 어쨌든 마지막에는 고맙다고 했고 전 인터넷에는 다른 재미있는 게임도 많을 거라고 했습니다.
<Seony> 늘상 있는 일이니까 괘념치 마세요. 종종 겪으실 거에요.
<Seony> 제 경우는, 한국으로 유학오라고 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그리고 만약을 대비해 대화 중 제가 아닌 다른 한국인에게 같은 질문을 하지 말고 한국 주번으로 게임하는 사람이 또 있으면 이게 다른 한국인을 법적 위험에 빠뜨리는 일임을 알려주라고 부탁했습니다.
<Seony> 유학오면 주민번호도 받을 수 있고 수많은 한국산 온라인 게임을 쉽게 접하면서 한국어 공부도 하고 한국친구도 사귈 수 있으니까 한국으로 유학오라고 권하죠. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 좋은 아이디어군요. ^^
<jincreator> 이제보니 이 채널 규칙 링크 맨 아랫줄에도 나와있네요.
<Seony> 네. 그냥 대충 간단하게... 뭐 설마 외국인이 여기 들어와서 저걸 볼리는 없겠지만....
<Seony> 흐.. 이제 슬슬 자야지
<jincreator> 아 거기는 하와이죠... 안녕히주무세요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 숙제하는 중이었거든요.
<Seony> 고만하고 슬슬 잘준비 해야겠어요
<Seony> 저도 자러갑니다
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-11
<MOKWEON> clear
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1299817850.png
<ubuntu-ko> 강분도
<ubuntu-ko> 분도
<bundo> 음 11.04 트래이가 없어서 좀 그러네 ...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 수업 시작해서 이만 들어갑니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|ubuntu> 하앜 금요일
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<wlatmd> fd
<wlatmd> ㅎㅇ
<wlatmd> hi
<wlatmd> ㅎㅇ
<Seony> Hi
<wlatmd> hi
<wlatmd> korean?
<Seony> yes
<wlatmd> 아.처음들어와보는데방갑습니다
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 규칙을 읽어주시면 감사하겠습니다. http://jswlinux.com/rules.html
<wlatmd> 혹시 nc사용할줄아세요?
<wlatmd> 네
<wlatmd> 질문좀드려도 될까요>?
<wlatmd> 오.관리자님이시네요.
<Seony> 관리자는 아니구요, 그냥 채팅 감시 ㅎㅎ 그냥 채팅하는 사람이에요.
<wlatmd> 이제규칙다 읽었습니다 ㅎ
<wlatmd> 참,아시면 nc -v    옵션이 잘못된건가요?
<wlatmd> 이상하게 -v 옵션만 붙으면 제대로 동작을 안하네요 아시는분 계시면 알려주세요  우분투 10.10입니다
<ndsin> -v      Have nc give more verbose output.
<wlatmd> 인터넷에 설명서보고 따라하는데 안되서요.   nc -v 아이피    이렇게 치면 제대로 동작을 안하네요
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> nc가 좀 다릅니다
<wlatmd> 아?그런가요?제가 처음이라 잘 모릅니다
<wlatmd> 아시면 부탁좀드릴까요?
<ndsin> 정확히 뭘 하고자 함인지
<ndsin> 설명이 필요할듯 하네요
<wlatmd> -v 옵션은 빼야 동작하길래요
<ndsin> -v 옵션 자체는
<ndsin> 그냥 상세한 설명 나오도록 하는것뿐이에요
<wlatmd> 그냥 없이 해도 상관없겠네요.
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 기능에 영향을 주는건 아닙니다
<wlatmd> 자세한 설명이 보고싶긴한데 -v 붙이면동작을 안하니 이상해서 여쭤봤습니다
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> wlatmd 추가로 알려드리면 일반적인(아마도 알고 계신 nc)와 우분투의 nc는 조금 다릅니다
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-12
<acooda_> 1
<acooda_> 안녕하세요
<shriekout> 냐아~
<shriekout> 데뱐으로 전향 =33
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<acooda> 노트북과 기름값만 가지고 장기여행 계획중
<acooda> 백수때 해야겠죠
<jincreator> 세계일주는 어때요?
<jincreator> 직장에 사표내고...
<acooda> 비용이 문제임 ;
<shriekout> 더스트님 처럼...
<acooda> 숙박은 전국 리눅스 유저님들에게 도움을 -_-;;;
<shriekout> 가다가 돈 떨어지면... 알바자리 구해서 몇 일 일하고 여행비 좀 벌고...
<shriekout> 이런식으로 =3
<acooda> 음... 거기까지 생각 못했네요 :)
<jincreator> 이제 생각 하셨으니 행동으로 옮기시면 됩니다.
<shriekout> 근데... 땅덩어리가 안 커서...
<shriekout> 일주하는데...
<shriekout> 일주일도 안 걸림 =ㅅ=
<acooda> 한달에서 두달 계획 세우는 중이에요
<shriekout> 그러면 어디 쳐박혀 있어야...
<acooda> 즉 잠수 생활을 위한 여행이라고나 할까요 -_-
<shriekout> http://sundol.or.kr/home2009/bbs/board.php?bo_table=free&wr_id=706&page=0&page=0
<acooda> 전국 돌면서 기도원에서 숙식을 하면 괜찬치 않을까요
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 전국 일주는... 뽀송뽀송한 여고생들과 =33
<shriekout> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?sm=tab_hty&where=nexearch&query=%B1%B9%C5%E4%BC%F8%B7%CA+%C0%CF%C1%A4&x=0&y=0
<shriekout> 이중에 여자 많은 곳에 빌붙어서 같이 가면 결혼도... 쿨럭~
<acooda> 과연 우즈벡 아가씨를 만날수 있을까요
<shriekout> 불가능할듯 =ㅅ=
<acooda> 중국아가씨라도 -_-하악
<shriekout> 그게 가능하면... 나도 전국일주를 =ㅅ=
<jincreator> 우즈벡까지 직접 여행가면 됩니다.
<shriekout> 인천 쪽 공단이나 이런 곳에 일하러 가라옹
<acooda> 역시 비용이 -_-;;
<shriekout> 큰 공장 말고...
<shriekout> 10명 내외의 열악한 공장...
<acooda> 인천 나이트만 가도 우즈벡 아가씨 많이 만나요 -_-
<shriekout> 태국, 베트남, 우즈백, 러시아...
<shriekout> 세계 각지의 여성들 다 만날 수 있.. =ㅅ=
<acooda> 전국 관광나이트 순례여행
<acooda> 역시 비용이 문제임 -_-
<acooda> 삐끼 알바라도 있으면 다행이겠네요 -_-;
<shriekout> 그냥 집에 있는게...
<shriekout> 집 나오면 캐고생 =3
<acooda> 집이 없어요 -_-;;;
<acooda> 그래서 맨날 고생하나봐요 ㅠ
<shriekout> acooda, 토닥토닥~
<acooda> shriekout: 감사
<shriekout> :)
<jincreator> 자러갑니다.
<rubyit> 안녕하세요
<rubyit> 뭣좀 물어봐도 될까요?
<acooda> 꾸벅
<rubyit> 다름이아니라..
<rubyit> 코분투 10.10 버전을 usb로 깔려고 하는데, universal usb installer로 어떻게 만드는건지 모르겠네요..
<acooda> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<acooda> 이거 사용해보셨나요?
<leehyunin> universal usb installer 를 쓰는 특별한 이유가 있나요
<acooda> 아,
<acooda> usb로 설치하는게 아니고 usb에다가 설치하는건가요?
<rubyit> 아~
<rubyit> 이걸로 한번
<rubyit> 해볼께요 ^^;
<acooda> :)
<rubyit> 감사합니다~
<acooda> 참고로
<acooda> acooda 잘생겼음
<acooda> -_-v
<rubyit> ^^;;
<ndsin> acooda 잘생기셨음
<ndsin> 30년전 기준으로 본다면
<ndsin> 농
<ndsin> 휘리릭
<acooda> -_-;
<ndsin> *^^*
<ndsin> 반가운 마음에 헤헵
<acooda> b
<acooda> v
<acooda> ㅠ
<ndsin> 요즘은 어디 계세요
<acooda> 엔신님 얼굴 까먹겠어요 ㅎ
<acooda> 걍 딩굴딩굴 모드에요
<ndsin> 지방 내려가 계세요?
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> -_-;
<ndsin> 인천이세요?
<acooda> 안산입니다 :0
<ndsin> 뜨헉
<rubyit> 흐
<acooda> 인천 안간지 오래되서 -_-;;
<rubyit> acooda님
<ndsin> 저는 금정
<rubyit> .....
<rubyit> ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 금정 -_-a
<rubyit> usb로
<rubyit> 부팅했는데
<acooda> 전철노선도에서 본듯한
<acooda> 했는데
<rubyit> _ 상태에서
<rubyit> 아무것도 안뜨고
<rubyit> 넘어가지도 않네요..
<rubyit> 음
<ndsin> 1호선하고 4하선 교차하는 역이에요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;;;
<acooda> rubyit님
<rubyit> 넵
<acooda> 웨 안댈까요
<acooda> -_-
<rubyit> -_-;
<rubyit> 그러게요
<acooda> 쿨럭
<acooda> 리눅스 초절정 고수 ndsin님에게 물어보세요
<rubyit> 오오오
<rubyit> 왜안될까오 ndsin =33
<rubyit> 님
<ndsin> ..........
<rubyit> ..........
<ndsin> 지금 윈도우이신가요?
<rubyit> 넵
<acooda> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ 이걸로 usb부팅이 안댄데요
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 뭐로 usb에 우분투 넣으신거에요?
<rubyit> 저 위에
<rubyit> 나와있는
<rubyit> 프로그램으로요....
<ndsin> universal usb installer
<ndsin> 이거 말씀하시는거에요?
<rubyit> dksy
<rubyit> 아뇨
<rubyit> unetbootin?
<ndsin> 저건 뭔지 모르겠음
<ndsin> 흠
<acooda> http://mybox.happycampus.com/sechimisi/5544514 이런것도 돈받고 파는건가요 ㅡㅡ?
<rubyit> universal usb installer는
<rubyit> 코분투를 어케
<rubyit> 꾸워야하는지 조차도...
<rubyit> 브라우저에 iso 파일이 안뜨니
<rubyit> 음
<rubyit> ultraiso 이걸로 이미지 굽기도 해봤는데
<rubyit> 요것도 안넘어가고
<rubyit> 흠
<acooda> 씨디로 구워도 안돼요?
<rubyit> 씨디가없어요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ
<rubyit> -_-;
<ndsin> usb는 cd가 아니니까요
<rubyit> 흠
<acooda> 저도 최근에 unetbootin 실패 해서
<rubyit> 그러면
<acooda> 걍 리눅스에서 grub2로 usb에 심어서 사용을;;;
<ndsin> 잠시 화장실좀 휘릭
<rubyit> 그냥 코분투 말고
<rubyit> 우분투 깔아도 한글 사용에는
<rubyit> 아무 문제가 없나요 ?
<acooda> 한글 사용은 코분투가 최고임
<rubyit> 넵
<rubyit> 그래서
<rubyit> 코분투를 깔려고 하는데
<rubyit> ㅁ니아러 ㅁ니아허니앟
<acooda> 잘 안돼시구나
<acooda> rubyit님
<acooda> 좋은방법이 없을까요?
<rubyit> 근데
<rubyit> universal usb installer
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;
<rubyit> 로 하려면
<rubyit> step 1에서
<rubyit> 뭘 골라야
<rubyit> 브라우저에 이미지가 뜨나오
<rubyit> 뜨나요
<rubyit> 음
<acooda> 아ㅓ
<acooda> 아
<acooda> 그게 안뜨는구나
<acooda> ubuntu 선택하면 안나오나요?
<rubyit> 넵
<acooda> 그럼 맨밑에 두개 있는걸로 기억하는데
<acooda> 그거 선택하면 뜰껄요
<acooda> 아마도 -_-a
<rubyit> 아
<rubyit> 진짜네요
<rubyit> old를 해야할지
<rubyit> new를 해야할지
<acooda> old해서 안되면 new로 -_-
<rubyit> 아하
<acooda> 씨익
<rubyit> 히
<rubyit> 다시
<rubyit> 굽는중입니다 열심히
<acooda> unetbootin말고 다른게 있었는데
<acooda> 기억이 가물가물
<rubyit> 그런데 혹시 실례가
<rubyit> 될지도 모르지만
<rubyit> acooda님은
<ndsin> 쉬누구 왓음
<rubyit> it쪽에
<ndsin> rubyit 우분투에는 기본적으로 usb 설치 기능이 첨부되어 있어요
<ndsin> iso 파일을
<ndsin> 가상 시디롬 프로그램으로 시디 넣으면
<ndsin> 시디 굽게끔 프로그램이 들어가 있는데 ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<rubyit> 종사하시는 분인가요 ''?
<ndsin> 알딸딸하게 취하는군여
<rubyit> 으아 이제슬슬
<rubyit> 진로를 결정해야할텐데
<ndsin> 요즘은
<ndsin> 종사하거나 종사하지 않거나 무의미해요
<rubyit> 임베디드를 해야할지
<ndsin> 종사하지 않은 사람들 중에 초고숟르이 많아서..........
<rubyit> ........
<acooda> 참고로
<acooda> 전
<acooda> 작년까지 돼지 키운사람입니다
<acooda> -_-;
<rubyit> 아하
<rubyit> 넵-_-;
<rubyit> 오
<rubyit> 다시
<rubyit> 올께에ㅛ
<rubyit> 설치해보고
<rubyit> 올께요
<rubyit> 아니 안와야할텐데..
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 자주 오셔요
<ndsin> 켜놓고 잠수타다가 가끔씩 들여다보세요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 이방 기본이 2박3일 잠수 방임
<acooda> -_-
<acooda> 오늘저도 debian설치땜에 usb랑 씨름 했었는데
<acooda> 결국 씨디 궈서 설치했음 ㅠ
<ndsin> 저는 그래서 편하게 윈도우씀???????????
<rubyit_> 하하
<rubyit_> 다시안오길
<rubyit_> 바랬는데
<rubyit_> ...
<rubyit_> ;
<acooda> -_-;
<rubyit_> 이미지파일을
<rubyit_> 새로 다시 받아서
<rubyit_> 해봐야겠어요
<rubyit_> 음
<rubyit_> 슬슬 잠도 오네..
<ndsin> usb 문제일수도 있어요
<rubyit_> 그런가요..?
<ndsin> 저는 usb가 4개인데 그중 1개가 부팅이 안되더라구요
<rubyit_> 윈도우는 usb로 잘 깔았었는데..
<ndsin> 아무리 해도
<ndsin> 흠 그럼 되겠네요
<rubyit_> 넵
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;
<rubyit_> 아 혹시
<rubyit_> 64비트에다가
<rubyit_> 깔아서
<rubyit_> 안될리는 없는거같은데
<rubyit_> 음
<acooda> 32비트로 테스트 해보세요
<acooda> 되면은 64비트는 안되나보죠
<ndsin> cpu가 64비트 호환이면 뭐 문제될꺼 있을까요
<acooda> -_-;;
<rubyit_> 흠
<rubyit_> 마지막시도를
<rubyit_> 하고 안되면 이닦고 자던가 해야지..
<acooda> 저도 64비트땜에 고생을
<rubyit_> 거 참 예전엔 잘 깔아 쓴거 같은데
<rubyit_> -_-;
<acooda> 몇일전에 64비트 ubuntu를 unetbootin으로 만들었는데
<acooda> 안됬거든요
<rubyit_> 내일
<rubyit_> 시디라도 사와다가
<rubyit_> 구워봐야겠어요
<acooda> 그래서 리눅스에서 usb에 grub2를 심어서 부팅했다는;
<acooda> grub4dos도 사용해봤는데 안되더라고요
<rubyit_> 흐
<rubyit_> 마지막 시도다
<acooda> 화이팅
<rubyit> 하하
<rubyit> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-13
<SIMPLISM> -0-;; 갑자기 왜 튕겨버렸지;;
<rubyit> 안녕하세요 ^^;
<acooda> rubyit: 성공 하셨나요? :)
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-05
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 밀옹~! 점심 맛나게 먹으삼..
<kyoe> hi
<ihavnoth> hello
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 광주는 비가 추적추적 내립니다...
<razGon_Xch> 마음도 우울해 지네요.
<Seony> 저는 비오면 좋던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 짬뽕 생각도 나면서...
<razGon_Xch> 짬뽕을 못먹어서요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아니 왜요?
<razGon_Xch> 쉬지 못해서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아~~~
<razGon_Xch> 이런날 진료보기 싫고 그냥 인터넷질만 하는게...
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 그런추억의 나날들이 있었는데..ㅎ
<kyoe> 서울도 날씨가 꾸리꾸리 하네요
<kyoe> 비가 올듯말듯한 날씨
<Seony> 오늘 제 식사메뉴는 참치회덮밥 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프 식사메뉴는 연어회... 오늘 다 생선이네요
<ihavnoth> 요즘 하도 퇴사하는 분이 많아서
<ihavnoth> 이제 IDC에 있는 윈도우 서버도 관리하라네요...
<bluedusk> ihavnoth, 팬택에 계신거 아니였어요?
<ihavnoth> bluedusk:  팬택 외주였어요...
<bluedusk> ............
<ihavnoth> bluedusk:  프로젝트 끝나고 몇명 가긴했는데 전 필요없다고해서.... 못갔어요
<bluedusk> 헐.;
<ihavnoth> 어플개발자만 데려가더군요
<bluedusk> 역시 펜텍.;
<ihavnoth> 조만간 특단의 조치를 내려야할까봐요
<Seony> 혹시 플래시 액션스크립트 하시는 분 계신가요
<ihavnoth> 예전에 잠깐 해봤는데 자바스크립트랑 거의 비슷하더군요
<ihavnoth> 지금은 많이 다를 것 같지만요
<ihavnoth> 기억이 거의 안나서 도움을 못드리겠네요
<Seony> 간단한 플래시를 몇 개 만들어야하는데 그냥 돈주고 만들려고해서 알아보는 중이거든요
<ihavnoth> 이번에 6명이 회사 나갔네요
<ihavnoth> 업무가 2-3배로 늘었어요
<Seony> 흐... 이직률이... 근데 그만큼 팬텍이 더 좋았단 얘기네요
<ihavnoth> 팬택은 작년에 일한거에요
<ihavnoth> 회사 분위기가 안좋아서 그런가봐요
<DarkCircle> 우체국을 가긴 가야 할거 같은데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 늦었네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 음 18시까지라니 슬슬 가봐야지 -ㅅ-
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요!
<ihavnoth> Hello
<Jinseok> 저기요
<Jinseok> 저 문제좀 해결해주세요....
<ihavnoth> 질문은 자유롭게하세요. 물론 답변도 자유롭게... 답변이 없을 수도 있죠
<Jinseok> 우비로 우분투를 설치하는데
<Jinseok> iso 파일 도 있고
<Jinseok> 실행 창에
<Jinseok> wubi --32bit
<Jinseok> 도 붙였는데
<Jinseok> 계속 토렌트로 받을려고 하세요;
<Jinseok> 세요가 아니라 네요 입니다 ;
<ihavnoth> 불행히 전 wubi를 못써봤네요
<Jinseok> 넵...........
<ihavnoth> 으 오늘도 저녁 대신 술을 마셔버렸네요
<ihavnoth> 휴
<ihavnoth> 할일도 많은데 자꾸 딴짓하게 되네요
<Seony> 흐... 저도...
<Seony> 여기는 비가 엄청 오는데... 비 많이 오니까 무지 좋네요
<Seony> 슬슬 걱정되가는데요...
<ihavnoth> 술자리에서 들은건데 올해 연봉 동결이라는 소문이네요
<ihavnoth> 이것참 베팅하기엔 매월 나가는 보험료가 너무 많아서
<ihavnoth> 약한 모습 보여야할지도 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 하와이 기후를 제가 몰라서 비가 많이 올땐 조금 무서운 수준인가요?
<ihavnoth> 항상 repo server는 생각대로 동작하지 않네요
<ihavnoth> 노가다성 수정이 많아요 -.-
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-06
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth>   <project name="device/common" revision="3b932551eb896cd1880e65b156059a5f34d2f655"/>
<ihavnoth> 정규표현식으로 revision 정보 어떻게 없애야할까요?
<Seony> revision="(\S+)" 하면 되지않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... \w+ 해도 되겠구나..
<ihavnoth> vi에서는 안되네요
<Seony> 잉? 정말요?
<ihavnoth> 몰라서 bash substring으로 했어요
<ihavnoth> cat default.xml | while read x; do echo ${x//revision*\"/}; done
<ihavnoth> vi 정규표현식으로는 좀더 알아봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> repo 설정때문에 저 파일 수정할 일이 자주 생기네요
<ihavnoth> 나중엔 저기 revision= 에다 특정 branch HEAD 값을 넣어야할 일도 생기겠네요
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 환경 설정 사이트에 우분투 12.04 관련 내용이 벌써 올라왔네요
<Seony> 여기 혹시 알고리즘 트레이닝 북 있으신 분 계신가요
<jasonjang-intern> 여기 혹시 알고리즘 트레이닝 북 있으신 분,은 imsu 쯤?
<Seony> 음... 임수 카톡 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오일이 화석연료가 아니라는 엄청난 얘기가 떴네요...
<Seony> 화학식으로 충분히 만들 수 있고, 또 지구 내부에서 계속해서 생성되는 액체라는...
<ihavnoth> 음 태양광쪽 주식 떨어지겠는데요?
<jasonjjang> seony 관련 글의 연결고리가 있으면 줘 보셔요. 신기하네요
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y6_CmcxJz4w
<GuideBot> [Link Title] The true origin of oil. - YouTube
<Seony> 주식이 떨어진다기보단, 저거 얘기한 사람들이 암살당하겠죠
<Seony> 번역된 링크를 찾아볼께요
<jasonjjang> 예 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> yemharc, 오랜만입니다^^
<Seony> jasonjang: 번역이 된 자료는 자문동 밖에 없네요
<cartes9> Seony님 오랜만입니다
<Seony> cartes9: 안녕하세요. 오랫만이네요
<jasonjjang> 자문동?
<cartes9> 우분투 데탑 세팅 좀 마음먹고 해볼려고 OTL..
<cartes9> 하다가 생각나서 들어왔습니다.^^
<solonme__> 아무도 없나요?
<cartes9> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> cartes9: 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc, 메인보드 교체했더니 참 맘에 들어요
<cartes9> yemharc님은 근황이 어떠세요?
<yemharc> 별건없고 3배정도 바빠졌어요
<beobkyun> 안녕하세요-
<Seony> 세상에 천둥 한 번에 동네 차 알람 전부 다 깨는군요
<Seony> 집도 흔들리고..
<chobo> 사람이
<chobo> 꽤나있다
<chobo> 하지만모두잠수 ㅜ
<chobo> 하이요
<ari__> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> Hello
<cartes9> !도움
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-07
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> Hi
<razGon_OpQ> 충성! 예비군 훈련중입니다..!
<razGon_OpQ> 조용히.....야간훈련....
<Seony> 헛... 예비군... 근데 예비군이라고 하면 동원훈련이 말씀하시는 게 아닌가요?
<Seony> 음... 하긴 사병으로 갔다오신 게 아닐테니 다를 수 있겠군요
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요..
<razGon_OpQ> 향방작계요. 요즘은 야간에도 합니다
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 저 사병이랑 같이 취급해요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 저도 동원 4년차 마치고 한국 떠서 그 이후는 어떻게 돌아가는지 잘 모르고 있었네요
<razGon_OpQ> 일병제대... 그거 있잖아요. 방위나 연구소나 방산체로 가는 경우
<Seony> 네
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 문제가 제 전공에 맞추어서관리해 주었으면 합니다
<Seony> 음... 저도 예비군 가면 제 병과에 맞춰서 관리되던데 설마 라즈곤님을 그냥 보병 취급할리가...
<razGon_OpQ> 보병입니다.
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 의료장교가 아니기때문에 사병입니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 장교가 아니면 당연히 사병이기야 하겠지만, 그래도 체계가 좀 허술하네요
<razGon_OpQ> 그러게요
<Seony> 저 같은 일반 사병도 특수군 나왔다고 특수목적병으로 따로 빼던데...
<razGon_OpQ> 군에서 취급안되면 다 사병
<razGon_OpQ> 잠시 전화요
<razGon_OpQ> 후.. 전화오면 연결이 끊기는 3g
<razGon_OpQ> 삼그람
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래도 속도는 빠르니 부럽네요
<razGon_OpQ> 안드로이드 기반의 아얄씨는 가벼워서 쉬워요
<Seony> 그렇군요....
<razGon_OpQ> 그래픽도 없고 텍스트 기반이니 아얄씨나 ssh어플이 다 삼그람으로도 쉽게연결됩니다
<Seony> 이 동네는 3G는 커녕 전화가 안터지는 지역도 있어서.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 거기다가 쿼티가 달려있으니 쓰기좋죠
<razGon_OpQ> 단. 배터리가 빨리단다는..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 쿼티자판 스맛폰 외국건 모토롤라밖에 없나요?
<Seony> 물리적인 자판이 붙어있는거죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<Seony> 예전에는 HTC에서도 나왔었어요...
<razGon_OpQ> 엘지 옵티머스큐.
<razGon_OpQ> 아할ㅇ
<Seony> 한국제품에서도 간간히 나오구요...
<razGon_OpQ> Htc에서 쿼티나오면 써야지.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 멋은 없는데 미국애들은 자판 달린걸 좋아하거든요..
<razGon_OpQ> 웹사이트 쓸때 진짜편리합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 흔하진 않지만 ssh에도 제격.
<razGon_OpQ> 잠시만요..^^
<Seony> 아무래도 화면을 차지하지 않으니..
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_OpQ> 거기에 쿼티쓸때 빠르게쓸수있습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 터치는 아무래도 오타가많거든요
<Seony> 그렇긴하죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그러다가보니 카카오톡같은 거 할때. 아_주_ 좋습니다
<Seony> 전 그냥 말하다 길어지면 메신저로 오라고 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그러시겠군요
<razGon_OpQ> 컴앞에 있으신분들이 많아서
<Seony> 놋북을 들고댕기니까 거의 컴이랑 같이 있거든요
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 맥북 배터리야 외계인 고문해서 만들었으니만큼 6시간 이상 가니까 거의 부담이 없죠
<razGon_OpQ> 오.. 나이스 스스디쓰나요?
<Seony> 네 근데 ssd도 전력소모는 hdd랑 똑같아요
<razGon_OpQ> 그래도 맥은 아이패드에서 그만..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그런가요?
<Seony> 다만 로딩이 빠르다는 점에서, 실제로 배터리 사용을 줄일 수는 있을 것 같네요
<razGon_OpQ> 속도에 대한 보정을 해주는 것밖에 없겠군요........
<razGon_OpQ> 아...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 1분동안 하드 긁을거, 10초도 안되서 끝내니까 그런 점에서는 배터리 사용을 줄일 수 있을 것 같더라구요...
<Seony> ODD빼고 그 자리에 HDD 박아넣었는데, 실제 사용시간은 큰 차이 없는 거 같아요
<Seony> 들고나가면 LCD화면밝기만 잘 조정해도 6시간 이상 나오거든요
<razGon_OpQ> 배터리대비 작업량을 높인거군요
<Seony> 네. 그런셈이죠
<razGon_OpQ> 스스디 쓰고 싶은데...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 돈이...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 속도가 속도인지라, 한 번 SSD 쓰면 다시는 HDD 못쓸 것 같아요
<razGon_OpQ> 메인컴에 하드가 네게...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 놋북 뚜껑 덮어서 슬립모드 만드나, 그냥 셧다운 시켰다가 다시 파워키나 그게 그거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물론 슬립모드 만들었다 다시 켜는 게 더 빠르긴 하지만... 셧다운 시켜도 별로 부담은 없어요
<Seony> 어차피 포스팅 끝나고 부팅은 1초만에 되니 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 시스템 절전기능으로 만들어 놓습니다 일부러
<razGon_OpQ> 키보드 터치하면 바로켜짐
<razGon_OpQ> 그래도 10초.ㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 그 정도면 빠른거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 우분투가 부팅은 빨라요
<Seony> 천하의 젠투도 우분투 부팅속도는 못따라올 것 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 우분투는 정말빠릅니다 사양은 E-350 AMD 사양으로 서버 쓰는데 트리플코어 윈7보다 부팅이 훨빨라요
<razGon_OpQ> 젠투도 그렇다니!
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 ftp주소를 도메인으로 할수있나요? 넘초보적인 질문이긴한데요
<Seony> 네. 도메인은 상관이 없구요,
<Seony> 어떤 프로토콜로 접속하느냐에 따라서 서버가 판단하니까 그것만 알고계시면 됩니다.
<razGon_OpQ> Ftp://razgon.kr
<razGon_OpQ> 이렇겡ㅅ
<razGon_OpQ> 이렇게요
<Seony> 네 당연하죠
<razGon_OpQ> 아.. 포트까지하면 razgon.kr:21
<razGon_OpQ> 이렇군요
<Seony> 포트는 ftp로 접속하면 21번이라는 건 약속이니까 따로 지정을 안하셔도 되겠죠
<razGon_OpQ> 흠 도메인등록이나 할까?..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 아웅.
<Seony> 근데 IP가 계속 바뀌면 아마 불편하실텐데요...
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 그래서 이거 어떻게 쫗아가게하나요?
<Seony> DDNS 같은 서비스를 알아보셔야할 거 같은데요
<razGon_OpQ> 포워딩인가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 솔직히 도메인을 추적하는 것이 이해가 안되는 부분이 있군요
<razGon_OpQ> 신기하다는.ㅎ
<Seony> 저도 안써봐서 잘 모르겠지만, 아마 도메인 네임 정보를 갱신하는 속도가 아주 빠르다던가 그럴 것 같아요.
<razGon_OpQ> 네이버.com하면 .ip가 바뀌어도 쫓아가게..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 저절로 추적이 되는 게 아니구요,
<Seony> 매일 웹브라우저로 그 사이트에 접속을 하면, 그 사이트가 접속자의 IP를 알아내서 자동으로 변경을 해주는 식일 거에요
<Seony> 이렇게 하는데가 아주 옛날에 있었는데... 지금은 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요 이건 드레이크님이나 다크님에게 물어봐야겠군요
<razGon_OpQ> 한국사정에 익숙하신.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<razGon_OpQ> 허거거... 교육듣다가 잠들어버린...
<razGon_OpQ> 무섭군요 예비군..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 예나지금이나 예비군훈련 지연되서 고발되면 범법자된다고 하더군요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 저소리만 6회듣는군요 지난번 녹음기..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 잠시 수면하고 올께요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 루..
<razGon_OpQ> 후..
<razGon_OpQ> 교육후 수면시간.. 잠 깨는군요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 지난번 말씀하신 뮤토렌토 설치해야되는데..ㅎ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 충성! 안녕하세요?
<Seony> razGon_OpQ: 시간 나실 때 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 저도 우분투 지금 쓰고있습니다;
<Seony> 오... ㅎㅎ 드디어...
<cartes9> Fontconfig세팅을
<cartes9> 강분도님 글보고
<cartes9> 어느정도 했습니다
<razGon_OpQ> Seony, 옙 알겠습니다
<razGon_OpQ> Cartes9, 축하드려요!
<cartes9> razGon_OpQ, 감사합니다..^^
<razGon_OpQ> ^^
<razGon_OpQ> 저 배터리 갈고 다시 접속할께요
<cartes9> 핸드폰이세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<cartes9> 핸드폰이세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 오 가이드봇 한글도 지원되는군요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 가이드봇 환율은 어떤예로 입력하나요?
<razGon_OpQ> !환율 dollar
<razGon_OpQ> 이거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 숫자 넣으시면 됩니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 아! 달러만 하나요?
<Seony> 그런가봐요
<cartes9> 써니님, 저 우분투 폰트세팅법 좀 아시면, 알려주세요;
<Seony> cartes9: 저는 서버로만 써서.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아하 ^^;
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 gui씁니다만 서버 콘트롤으로만써서 꾸미기는 안합니다. 그놈이 쓰기 쉬워서 그렇지 openbox쓰고 싶습니다
<cartes9> 오픈박스라는 Window Manager가 또 있나봐여?
<razGon_OpQ> 예 fluxbox와 비슷한거인데요
<razGon_OpQ> Gui인데 작업트레이나 표시줄잉 없습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 터미널과 우클릭으로 메뉴 찾아갑니다
<razGon_OpQ> 가볍게 쓰는 좋은점이 있구요 주로 쓰는 프로그램이 정해져있을시 이점이 편합니다
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 우분투가 사양을 덜타서 왠간하면 그놈씁니다
<Seony> 사실 우분투가 사양은 많이 타는 편이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그런가요?
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ 맞네요
<razGon_OpQ> Ati...라데온....
<Seony> 무거운 편이거든요.
<Seony> 저사양에서는 돌리기 힘듭니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 제 컴의 대부분은 암드
<razGon_OpQ> 예 공감합니다
<razGon_OpQ> 예전 루분투나 주분투 구형놋북에 돌렸는데 제가볼때는 slax가 가장 좋았다는
<razGon_OpQ> 아니면 퍼피
<razGon_OpQ> 씁씁후후...
<razGon_OpQ> 동네한바퀴돌구욌습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 힘드네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 서버를 웹과 ftp.삼바서버말고 다른 서버용도로 쓸수있는게있을까요?
<razgon|> 아웅.. 열시에 끝내준다는데.. 헐.
<razgon|> 지루하네요
<razGon_OpQ> 아웅. 정신교육힘들어요..ㅠㅠ/
<razGon_OpQ> 어지러워랑............ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전 예비군 훈련을 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 학교에서 8시간 때우는걸로 모두 채울듯 (...그럴 가능성이 아주 높...)
<Seony> DarkCircle: 혹시, "알고리즘 트레이닝 북"이라는 책 있으세요?
<DarkCircle> 네 있어요.
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 어제부터 찾고있었는데.
<Seony> 부탁 좀 하나 드릴께요
<DarkCircle> 사놨는데 책 펼친게 세번인가 그래요 -0-
<DarkCircle> 어떤 내용이 필요한가요?
<Seony> 아마 73번 문제가 주근깨인가 그럴 거에요
<DarkCircle> 네 맞아요
<Seony> 그거 책을 사진으로 좀 찍어서 이메일로 부탁드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거 풀어오는게 이번학기 개인 프로젝트인데, 잘못 해석했다가 엉뚱한 프로그램 만들어버리면 학점 개판되서..
<DarkCircle> 음...
<DarkCircle> 이거 좀 이상한데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 한페이지밖에 안되네요
<Seony> 아 그래요? 짧네요
<DarkCircle> 중간에 쪽수가 빠진거 같아서 다시 보니까
<DarkCircle> 73번문제가 273쪽에 있고
<DarkCircle> 74번문제는 274쪽.
<DarkCircle> 이거 그냥 doc로 쳐서 보내드릴께요 뭐 얼마 안걸리니까..
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 달랑 한 페이지 짜리가 맞는거군요
<Seony> 아 넵 감사합니다.
<Seony> 혹시 책에 답은 없죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하긴 알고리즘 문제니 답이 있을리가 없겠지만..
<DarkCircle> 엌ㅋㅋ 있어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뒤에 소스코드가 있음 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 같이 보내드리죠 뭐 ..
<DarkCircle> 분량 얼마나 한다고 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 오옷 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 지금부터 쳐서 다 되면 알려드릴께요..
<Seony> 네 감사합니다.
<Seony> 원래 원서에도 답은 있는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 오옷!! 컴백홈!!
<DarkCircle> 거의 다 되었어요 한 3분쯤만
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 아... 원서에는 답이 없는듯...
<DarkCircle> 후우 끝났다
<DarkCircle> doc 그대로 보내드릴께요
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_OpQ> 집에도착!
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 컴으로연결 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 메일은 어디에 (...)
<Seony> jswlinux@gmail.com
<DarkCircle> Seony / 보내드렸습니다.
<Seony> 지금 받았어요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 한글로 읽어도 문제가 이해가 안가기는 마찬가지네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저게 나름 번역을 좀 한건데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 하는 얘기에요. 무슨 문제인지는 이해했어요
<DarkCircle> 그래프 구조를 쓴 프림이랑 크루스칼을 한번 짜보면 이해할 수 있어요.
<Seony> 근데 코드 그대로 갖다붙여서 리눅스에서 gcc 돌리니까 에러나네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 읽으면 저도 바로는 ... (...)
<DarkCircle> 네 저거 보시면
<DarkCircle> void main(void)
<DarkCircle> 이거 비표준이예요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 -lm 옵션 붙이시는거 잊지 마시고요
<Seony> 음... 그럼 어느 플랫폼에서 돌려야 제대로 나올까요?
<DarkCircle> int main(void)로 바꿔보세요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 input(void) 함수에 int I라고 되어 있을텐데
<DarkCircle> I가 아니고 i
<DarkCircle> (뭐가 설정되었는지 멋대로 대문자로 바뀌어있네요 ..)
<Seony> cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-im"
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> im이 아니라 LM의 소문자
<DarkCircle> -lm
<Seony> o는 안붙여도 되는건가보네요
<DarkCircle> 수학 "기본" 라이브러리를 쓴다는 의미예요
<DarkCircle> -o는 ... 목적 파일이름을 지정하시고 싶으시면 붙이셔도 되고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 a.out으로 뽑으실거면 -o 안붙이셔도 (...)
<DarkCircle> gcc -lm -o program source.c
<DarkCircle> 이런식.
<Seony> 음... 뭔가 에러가 잔뜩 나는걸보니..
<Seony> 오타 발견. ㅋㅋ 천천히 살펴봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 특수기호중에 아스키코드 문자 아닌게 있을수도 있어요 크크
<DarkCircle> i 대신 I로 되어 있다든가
<Seony> 네. 그런거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 좀 군데군데 ...
<DarkCircle> (내가 안그랬다능... 데레데레)
<Seony> error: stray ‘\200’ in program 이렇게 나오는거 보니 아스키가 아닌거 같네요
<Seony> 시간이 좀 걸려도 직접 보고 쳐서 넣어야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 네 그 부분은 아마 - 가 다른 유니코드 문자로 바뀌었다든가 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 부분만 바꾸어보세요
<Seony> 일단 어떻게 돌아가는지를 먼저 봐야하니...
<DarkCircle> 따옴표도 다시 입력..
<Seony> 넵...
<DarkCircle> 음 생각해보니 키보드상에 있는 아스키코드 문자가 죄다 유니코드문자로 되었겠구나 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle>  차라리 코드로 직접 입력해서 보내드릴걸 그랬나보네요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 그냥 제가 치는 게 저한테 더 도움이 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 어차피 코드를 이해해야해서..
<DarkCircle> include를 inlclude... - -;
<DarkCircle> ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 제가 말한 오타
<Seony> 암튼 제가 직접 타이핑해볼께요.
<Seony> 어차피 C로는 제출을 못하거든요
<DarkCircle> 파이선이나 자바나 뭐 그런거겠군요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 학교에서는 자바를 가르치는데, 코딩하는 사람 입장에서는 파이썬이 편하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 특히 의사코드를 재작성할 때는, 파이썬 코드 보면 의사코드나 파이썬 코드가 거의 다를 게 없더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 자바가 좀 ... C스럽긴 한데 문법이 좀 바뀌었죠. 상당히 많이
<DarkCircle> 처음하고 비교를 한다면 ... 흠
<DarkCircle> C++도 점점 외계어 스러워지는데 자바는 뭐 ... 말할것도 없 ..
<DarkCircle> 제가 본바론 Java ~= C# ~= vala
<DarkCircle> 문법이 제일 비슷한넘들
<Seony> 같은 식구들이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다. 시간이 너무 늦어서...
<Seony> 나중에 또 뵈요
<razGon_PG> 컴으로 다시 연결했습니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 아무도 없네요.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 계셔요?
<razGon_Xch> 아웅... 큰일 낫어요..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 네 있습니다 \-ㅅ-/
<razGon_Xch> 버박이 연결이 안되요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<DarkCircle> -0-;
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle>    (- -  . . .
<razGon_Xch> 오옹!!! 다크원님.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 버박을 설치하려는데요.
<razGon_Xch> 의존성을 만족하지 못했습니다 라고 나오는데.
<razGon_Xch> 어떻게 보는게 좋을까요?
<DarkCircle> 의존 걸린 패키지 목록 나오나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 목록은 virtualbox-4.1
<DarkCircle> 흠...
<razGon_Xch> 패키지는 사용할수 있는 버젼이 없지만, 데이타베이스는 들어있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이렇게 있어서요.
<DarkCircle> 디비 뒤져보니까 아직도 4.1.2 바이너리네요
<DarkCircle> 최신이 4.1.8인데
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_Xch> 허서서서.
<DarkCircle> 아마도 지금 버전 올리는중인듯
<razGon_Xch> 그런가요?
<DarkCircle> 데비안에서도 지금 스테이블로 안올라오는거 보니
<DarkCircle> 테스팅 단계에 있나보군요
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<DarkCircle> 쓰는덴 크게 지장은 없는데 우분투가 가끔 한번씩 데비안이랑 소스트리를 맞춰줘요
<razGon_Xch> 이게 업그레이드 안하는데.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 데비안에서 스테이블로 올라오면 아마 우분투에서도 버박 4.1 스테이블이 올라올겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 아마 좀 기다려야 할거예요 ㄱ-;
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 이전 버전을 설치하는 방법이 있을거 같은데 그건 데비안을 별로 써보질 않아서 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 허거거거!!
<Ponics_beginner> DarkCircle / 닭~~! 닭~~! 닭~~! 써클옹~!
<razGon_Xch> 이게 증상이 어떻게 되었냐면요.
<razGon_Xch> 버박XP것이 켜지면서
<razGon_Xch> 업데이트이후에
<razGon_Xch> 데이타를 올려서
<razGon_Xch> 리스타팅했습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 업데이트가 웬수군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 업데이트 안했을땐 멀쩡했죠?
<razGon_Xch> ㅇ{
<DarkCircle> 역시 -ㅅ- ...
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ,.ㅠ.
<DarkCircle> 업데이트가 웬수...
<DarkCircle> 우분투가 언제부터 데비안의 experimental을 따라가기 시작했지 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 그러니깐요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 지우고 설치할라니깐 설치가 안됩니다..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 며칠 기다리시는거 이외에는 방법이 없을듯 -ㅅ-
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<grr> hi
<Ponics_beginner> grr / grr옹~!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-08
<grr> Hi
<Ponics_beginner> grr / grr옹~!
<grr> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 굶멋닝 밀옹~!
<grr> 역시 프로그래머는 체력으로 하는게 맞네요
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<grr> 아.. 왜 하루는 24시간밖에 없는건지..
<yemharc> 예전 지인이 멋진 말을 했죠
<yemharc> 1억 나도 쉽게 벌거같아.
<yemharc> 하루에 60시간씩만 일하면 6개월만에 벌 수 있어
<yemharc> ...........
<grr> 하루가 4시간은 더 늘어야 안정적으로 하루에 6시간을 자볼텐데.. 3당 4락도 아니고 이뭐....
<North> 혹시요
<North> 피씨에 다이렉트로 연결된 디바이스의 아이피주소를 확인할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<North> 디바이스는 전원 켜있는 상태구요.
<yemharc> North: arp -a
<North> 터미널에서요?
<North> 윈도우에서는 하는 방법 좀 알려주세요
<yemharc> 윈도우는 모르겠군요
<yemharc> 전 윈도우쪽은 먹통인지라...
<grr> 붙은쪽에서 ping 때리고 arp -a 때리면 나오긴한데..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 이야
<yemharc> 회사컴이 좋은걸로 바뀌니 좋네요
<yemharc> 우분투 깔고 가장먼저 한게 타임캡슐이라는게 함정이지만 -_-...
<readytoact> -_-a 아흠
<readytoact> -_-a
<grr> sata3 ssd 선물받았는데 회사놋북이 sata2까지 지원.. 에라..
<grr> 아.. 미국에서 아이폰이나 아이패드를 사면 한국에서 정식 수리가 안되나보죠?
<readytoact> dhkdhk
<readytoact> 와와
<yemharc> 우리나라만 안되요 (...)
<readytoact> smbmount로 한글사용자 입력이 안되는걸까요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. 자꾸 에러나네
<grr> 갑자기 사는거 망설여지네..
<grr> 애플 수리점 본사 비스무리한건 한국에 없어요? 거기도 같은 취급인지..
<yemharc> 애초에 한국은 싹 다 리테일 샵이에요
<yemharc> 애플스토어가 들어간 나라들은 어디서 산거 상관없이 애플제품+애플케어 있으면 수리해주는데...
<grr> 쩝..
<grr> 우리나라 애플 수리점은 정말 통신사 수리 대행일뿐인가..
<yemharc> 지금 애플코리아는 리테일샵이니까요
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐 수리/보상관련 워런티조차 틀려요
<grr> 정발을 사야하나..
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 애플 공식 어쩌구 이런거 믿지 마세요. 한국에는 애플 공식 샵이 하나도 없음
<grr> 그냥 사설 수리 할까..
<grr> 아이패드3는 국내에 정발이 안됬을때 들고 있어줘야 간지가 날꺼 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 사설 수리 해도 별로 티가 안나요.
<grr>  /.\
<DarkCircle> 근데 사설수리 하시려면 잘하는데라고 소문난데로 가시는게 좋음 -ㅅ-
<grr> 쩝... 이번에 패드를 지르면 휴대폰은 3개월 셔틀오는 아무거나 사야긋네요
<grr> 전 들어갑니다
<Seony> 오늘도 에너지 드링크와 함께 밤을~
<imsu> Seony, 메일 확인해 봤는데 뭔소린지 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 어제 다크서클님한테 부탁해서 구했어
<imsu> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잘 푸셨습니까 ㅋ
<Seony> 한글로 봐도 모르겠어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 휴대폰으로 봐서 그런가 뭔소린지 모르겠던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영어는 나의 적 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> hello?!
<razGon_PG> 리하이요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 다크님? 다크님?
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 어제 그거 해결했습니다. 그거 보니 오류더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 업데이트 문제도 있는데. 버박실행하면서 재실행 하면 나타나는 현상입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 재대로 종료 안하고 하면 그리되더 군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그때 하는 방법이 드라이버를 리셋을 하고 그이전에 다른 것을 설치하면 되더군요.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-09
<Ponics_beginner> DarkCircle / 닭!써클옹~!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> 위키미디어 관리자도 귀차니스트인가봐용. 우분투 서버 채택을 2008년도에 했군요. http://is.gd/ABhQuZ http://is.gd/sZjrWs
<razGon_Xch> TGIF!! Aloha~!!~
<twinsenx> TGIF? 프라이팬을 20년간 씹어먹으란 뜻이에용? http://www.tgif.co.kr/html/common/Main.aspx?page_cd=Food5014
<ihavnoth> 금요일이라서인지 일이 손에 안잡히는군요
<twinsenx> 금요일이라서인지 SNS가 손에 잘 잡히는군요..
<ihavnoth> twinsenx:  멋지네요
<twinsenx> 스릴도 있어요.. 옆방에 쏴장님 얼릉얼릉거리심.. (뭐하시나 언능 귀가 안하시구.. 성가심..)
<Seony> 아이튠즈 업글합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 금요일이라서 그런지 환자가 없네요.ㅠ
<twinsenx> 바람쐬자 해줘요~오 우워워 그 섬찟한 손길~♪
<ihavnoth> 외로운 주말이네요
<ihavnoth> 놀지말고 공부해야하는데 너무 과음했어요
<grr> Hi
<Ponics_beginner> grr / grr옹~!
<grr> 아우.. 이동네는 인터넷이 왜이리..
<Ponics_beginner> grr / grr옹 잠안자고 뭐하삼 ?
<grr> 여긴 아침이에요
<grr> 시카고에 IOP 할게 3군대 있어서 출장와있음...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아침 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> grr / 아침에는 ...
<DarkCircle> 빠나나 튀김
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 점심에는 초코바 튀김
<DarkCircle> 저녁에는 스떼끼 ...
<DarkCircle> ...튀김
<grr> 전 팀장이 회사 아침으로 아메리칸 스타일 샌드위치가 나오는거 보고 삘받아서.. 저보고 아메리칸 스타일 샌드위치의 진실을 알아오래요
<grr> 어떻게 생겨먹은건지..
<DarkCircle> 아메리칸 별거 없어요
<DarkCircle> 기름에 떡칠+소스 처발처발
<DarkCircle> 진짜 아메리깡 음식을 한달 정도 드시면 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아 한국에서 아메리깡 어쩌구 하는게 훨 낫구나 하는걸 알게 되실듯 - - ...
<grr> 뭔놈의 소금을 음식에 그렇게 쳐놨는지..
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 그 쪽 동네는 평균 체중이 90
<grr> 정말 사람들이 XXXXL 사이즈더라구요
<Seony> 서양애들이 달고짠걸 좋아해서.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> XXXX....XXXXXXXL!
<DarkCircle> 라고 쓰고 "도야지" 라고 읽습니다
<DarkCircle> 울나라에서 막 일본과자 같은거 달다 달다 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 미쿸에서 파는 껌이나 촥헐릿 입에다 한덩이 푹 집어넣으면 그런 얘기 못함 - -;
<DarkCircle> 입이 헐 정도로 달아요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 우리 과자는 뭐 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 여기 애들 용캐 이런과자들 먹는다 싶음
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 닭옹은 안주무셔요?
<DarkCircle> 자야죠 -.-
<DarkCircle> 간만에 소식에 흥분해서 (...응?...)
<DarkCircle> TSMC가 A6를 드디어 해먹었다고 (...크크...)
<DarkCircle> http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/TSMC?action=show&redirect=tsmc#fn7 물론 들어서 안 얘기
<Seony> 출근합니다. 좀이따 뵈요
<grr> 그냥 나오면 나오는데로 쓸 뿐...
<grr> ...
<Ponics_beginner> grr / grr옹~! 미쿡에서 미쿡 언냐들 많이 많이 만나고 오삼...
<grr> 미국언니는 무슨...
<grr> 지하실에서 일단 벗어나야 개 돼지를 만나던 사람을 만나던 할 수 있죠....
<DarkCircle> 미국언니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 쭉쭉빵빵이 아니라 뒤룩뒤룩 (..먼산..)
<grr> 이쁜 언니들도 있긴한데 약 2주동안 2명봄
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 백인들 무지많겠네요...
<Seony> 여기는 죄다 동양인인데 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 네 거의 백인이더라구요
<grr> 흑형들은 영어를 말하는데 있어 배려를 해주는 편인데, 백인들은 전혀..
<Seony> 미쿡이, 이제는 인종차별이 거의 없어지긴 햇는데 대신 영어차별이 생겼죠
<grr> 아우.. 그래도 이젠 어찌어찌해서 밥 시켜 먹을 수는 있게됬어요
<Seony> 보통 물건 주문하거나 음식 주문할 때 "Can I get a ...."
<Seony> 라고 말하시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 영어를 한글 말하듯이 해도 잘 알아먹더라구요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 의미 전달만 되면 -.- ..
<Seony> 음... 그렇단 얘기는 그 동네에 비영어권 사람들이 많다는 얘기에요..
<grr> 택시 탔는데 not card 어쩌구 저쩌구 하길래 지갑 벌려서 딸라 보여주니까 OK 하더라구요...
<grr> 여기 촌이에요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 비영어권 중에서도 동남아나 아랍쪽 사람이면
<Seony> 촌일수록 발음이 조금만 이상해도 아예 못알아먹을텐데..
<DarkCircle> ... 인도쪽이라든지
<DarkCircle> 발음이 아주 그냥 (어우...)
<grr> 한국식 교육이 먹히긴 하나봐요 ;
<DarkCircle> 한국은 영어발음 꽤 안 좋은 나라 중 하나예요
<DarkCircle> 나름 열세 극복하게 해주려고 자꾸 "오픈 마인드"를 들먹이는 ...
<Seony> 근데 유난히 한국에서만 발음을 강조하는데, 정작 현지에서는 발음은 크게 신경 안써요..
<Seony> 발음보다는, 얼마나 자기네들이 하는 말이랑 비슷하게 하는가를 좀 중요하게 생각하죠...
<grr> 먹을거 주문할때 장황하게 이야기하면, I don`t know english very well, please tell shortely
<Seony> 영어가 진짜 구린게, 나는 분명 문법에 맞게 말을 해도 얘네들은 못알아먹는다는거거든요..
<grr> 라고 하니까.. this one... this one... 하고 잘 말해주더라구요...
<Seony> 음... 그래도 친절한 편이네요. 뉴욕에서는 영어 못하면 아예 무조건 없다고 그런다던데요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 떱...
<Seony> grr: English is not my first language 라고 하시면 걔네들이 더 잘 이해할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> Seony: 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 여기가 정확히 인디아나주 미시건시티의 아주 끝 변두리네요
<grr> 좋은 아이폰의 구글맵..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 구글맵이 미국에서 쓰면 좋긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕이나 구글맵이나 애초에 미국에서 쓰려고 만들어졌으니 ...
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 정부가 이제 막 사업을 시작했는데
<DarkCircle> 기업체들이 인프라에 살 붙여주는걸 잘 못해요.
<DarkCircle> 돈 문제가 걸려있다 돈이 안되면 안 한다 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 얘기가 맞는 말이기도 하지만 ... 한국 사회 구조상
<DarkCircle> 뭔 일을 시키면 돈을 안주려고 하는게 좀 있어서 미국처럼 벌린 일을 잘 키우지 못하는듯
<DarkCircle> 이번에 중앙항업이랑 범아엔지니어링이랑 그런 업체가 네이버하고 다음 이런데랑 붙어서 맵 사업 제대로 해가지고 결과 잘 뽑아다 놨는데
<DarkCircle> 네이버하고 다음이 돈을 그냥 갖다 때려 부으니까 가능했던거지 네이버 다음 아니었으면 사업 자체가 불가능했을지도 모르는 일.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 예전에 인천공항 하늘에서 찍은 사진 있죠? 그거 정부+기업지원으로 찍은거예요
<DarkCircle> 정부에서 사업 지원금 받고 기업에서 돈받고
<Ponics_beginner> DarkCircle / 닭~! 써클옹~!
<Ponics_beginner> ㅁ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-10
<Seony> iOS 5.1 업뎃 됐는데 폰트가 좋아졌네요..
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요 오래간만 입니다 ~
<jinkuk> 저좀 도와주실분 없나요
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요. 그거 FTP 구축할려고 우분투 서버에 vsfdpd 를 깔고 설정을 검색해서 나온 방법대로 한 이후에
<jinkuk> 어떻게 사용해야 하는건가요? 기존에 서버 들어갈떄처럼 접속하면 되는건가요? 저는 생각하기에 웹 브라우져 처럼 ftp://아이피/ 해서 들어가면 제가 올린 파일 볼 수 있게 만들고 싶은데
<jinkuk> 어떻게 해야 되는지 몰라서 질문 드립니다~
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하십니까
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 메디아 위키랑 웹서버랑 차이점이 뭐에요?
<Coffee_Instant> -_-
<Coffee_Instant> -_-???
<jinkukyi> 워매 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 다름이 아니라 웹에서 파일 업로드가 자유롭게 할 수 없는건가요? 메디아 위키 말구요.
<Coffee_Instant> 파일 서버요...?
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> 제가 우분투 초보라서
<jinkukyi> 자세하게는 모르거든요
<jinkukyi> 그냥 이런게 있나 해서 한번 해볼까 하는식으로 하고 있는데 지금 우분투 서버를 쓰고 있거든요.
<jinkukyi> 거기다가 메디아 위키 깐 상태구요.
<Coffee_Instant> 다른분이 나오셔야 할텐데
<Coffee_Instant> 저도 마찬가지로 초보에요 :)
<jinkukyi> 아~ ^^
<jinkukyi> 아무도 없나요? ;
<twinsenx> :)
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> :-)
<JSeongTae76^M> :-)
<JSeongTae76^M> 내일 우분투로 갈아타야겠네요ㅋ
<twinsenx> 지금은 민트에요?
<JSeongTae76^M> 아니요ㅋ
<JSeongTae76^M> 페도라
<twinsenx> 잠깐 페도라를 듀얼부팅할까 생각해본적은 있지만 아직 써보진 않았어요. 미디어 서버 아마히가 우분투보다 페도라에서 설치가 더 쉽고 잘 돌아간다길래
<twinsenx> http://www.amahi.org/
<JSeongTae76^M> 페도라는
<JSeongTae76^M> yum/rpm
<JSeongTae76^M> 명령어만 익숙해지면 별로 다를게없어요
<twinsenx> 페도라에 익숙하다면.. 우분투 설치해도 unity2d gnome2 blackbox 이런거 데톱으로 쓰겠네요?
<JSeongTae76^M> 아니요
<JSeongTae76^M> Gnome3
<JSeongTae76^M>  원래 우분투유저였는데 잠시 질려서ㅋ
<twinsenx> 아부지가 버린 데탑 줏어서 11.04 설치해보니 유니티3D가 그럭저럭 돌아가길래 이냥저냥 쓰구 있어여. 컴피즈는 안쓰구요. 빙빙 돌리는거 그닥 즐기진 않아서 ㅋ
<twinsenx> 아부지가 버린거에다가 조금 추가해주긴했어여. 64G SSD랑 엔비디아 지포스 GT 430 ㅋ
<JSeongTae76^M> 혹시 AMD Radeon 4XXX 그래픽 카드
<JSeongTae76^M> 설치하실주 아시는지ㅠ
<twinsenx> ;;;; 구닥다리 아이비엠 R40에도 그냥 우분투 기본 드라이버로만 돌리구 있어여. 독점드라이버는 깔줄 모릅니담;;; 초보라서
<JSeongTae76^M> 그러시군요
<twinsenx> 12.04 맨페이지에는 이케 되있는데.. 칩셋중에 4xxx도 해당하는지요? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/radeon.4.html
<twinsenx> 영문커뮤니티 도큐멘테이션 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<twinsenx> 우분투 제공 드라이버랑 독점 드라이버를 덧빵으로 깔면 아니된다는 설명은 예전에 본듯도 합니다만.. 뭐라드라 음.. 기억이 잘 안나네요;; 독점드라이버는 여기 있나본데 초보라서 잘 몰겠어욤;;; 저처럼 초보인분 그래픽 성능향상시킨다구 카탈리스트나 우분투 저장소 어딘가에 있다는 독점드라이브 깔아볼라다가 고생하시는분 가끔 봐서리 ㅋ
<twinsenx> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<twinsenx> 트러블슈팅해내면 기쁘긴하지만 저는 그냥.. 쉽게쉽게 가는 칩셋이나 그래픽카드 선택해왔어요. 인텔 GMA500이나 HD3000 그리고 ATI 몇몇 계열은 가급적 피해왔어여 그래봐짜 2년간이지만
<twinsenx> 움 지포스도 잘 안되는 칩셋은 잘 안된다 그러시더군요. 검색 대충해서 기본 드라이브로 수월수월하게 되는것만 ㅋ
<twinsenx> 아부지께서 버리신 데탑이 인텔 그래픽인데 대충 그냥 쓸라다가 게임 0.a.d 해보고싶어서; 용돈 꿍쳤다가 GT 430 꽂아보니 대충 만족입니다.
<twinsenx> 수다 떨었더니 질리셨나부다; ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 기왕 지르시는거면 엔비댜가 낫고
<DarkCircle> GTX560 이상이 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 전580을 추천
<DarkCircle> 과감하게 지르시고 거덜나세요
<DarkCircle> =3=3=3
<twinsenx> 궁금해서 가격대보니 GTX 590=120만 580=70만 570=50만 560=20만 이군요 ㅋㅎ
<twinsenx> omgubuntu에서 게임 오일러시 기사 떴을때 최소사양이 GTX 560이라길래 땡긴적이 있었지만 그때나 지금이나 주머니 형편이 여~엉 ㅋ
<twinsenx> 그리 비싼 카드 꽂아도 리눅스 우분투에서 제 지식수준에서 이거저거 깔고 설정 잘해서 성능 최대한 활용할 자신도 없었구요 :)
<twinsenx> http://www.desura.com/games/oil-rush
<twinsenx> 일반 유저야 고만고만한 그래픽 카드 꽂아 써두 이러저러 게임관련 학과라면 비싼 그래픽 카드 꽂구 고사양 게임들 리뷰하고 실습(?) 연구해볼만하다 싶습니다 http://goo.gl/EP26L
<twinsenx> 어이쿠 2002년도 목록이군요 10년이나 지났으니 폐과 통폐합이 많이 되었겠지만
<twinsenx> 2011년도에도 게임관련학과는 참 많군요;; http://gameqa.tistory.com/67
<DarkCircle> 굳이 이미 나온 성능테스트를 한번 더 해볼 필요가 ...
<twinsenx> 흐 그렇긴그렇네요;
<DarkCircle> 차라리 엔비댜 코어를 까서 칩셋을 만드는걸 연구하는게 더 낫겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 물리 엔진 알고리즘을 연구한다든가 ..
<twinsenx> 그냥 희망사항이에욤. 학교에도 리눅스데탑이나 개발도구를 써야 게임자체도 크로스플랫폼으로 나올 가능성이 높지않을릉가 싶어서욤 ㅎ;
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 데탑 쓴다고 게임이 크로스 플랫폼으로 나오진 않아요
<twinsenx> 그렇긴하죠. 게임개발을 업으로 하는 회사야 돈도 안되는 크로스플랫폼 지향할리는 없죠. 그래서 학교만이라도.. 하는 희망사항이에요 ^^;
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 라이브러리 엔진의 최적화 문제 때문에 각 운영체제에 특화된 GL이라든지 DirectX에 맞게 짜야하는거라
<DarkCircle> 학교에서 실습을 목적으로라면 그냥 차라리 윈도 써도 무방
<DarkCircle> 그리고 독립 가속 엔진의 경우에는 대부분 플랫폼-specific한놈들이고 거의 대부분이 윈도우즈에 맞게 짜여져 나온놈들이기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 크로스 플랫폼이 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 리눅스에서 한가지 걸림돌이 뭐냐면
<twinsenx> 글쿤요.. unity 게임엔진도 리눅스보다는 윈도우즈에 더 특화된 편일까요? 사이트 속속들이 보진 않았어요 아직.
<DarkCircle> GPL인데 이것 때문에 게임 소스코드를 공개해야 하는 문제점도 있구요
<twinsenx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28game_engine%29
<DarkCircle> 게임에 들어간 온갖 물리엔진 기술이 죄다 특허가 걸려있고 소스코드를 공개하면 안되는 문제들이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 미쳤다고 리눅스에서 만들고 싶어하진 않겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 라이브러리 종속 문제 때문에 GPL을 적용해야만 하고 대부분은 소스공개가 필수입니다.
<twinsenx> 아.. 위키피디아 방금 보니 게임엔진 유니티3D도 윈도우즈, 맥osx, 그리고 콘솔게임기랑 모바일용만 있군요. 리눅스계열은 없네요...
<DarkCircle> 저기서 말하는 유니티 엔진이 만약 gcc를 안쓰는 네이티브 ELF 바이너리라면 소스코드 공개를 안해도 되는데
<DarkCircle> gcc를 쓰면 무조건 GPL 채택 필수 소스코드 공개 필수입니다.
<twinsenx> 역시나.. 돈이 안되니 리눅스 게임엔진은 검색해도 잘 안보이네요 ㅎㅎ shiva3D도 윈도우즈랑 맥용만 이
<twinsenx> 있군요
<DarkCircle> 돈이 되고 안되고의 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 라이선스 문제 때문임
<DarkCircle> FSF에 잘못 걸리면 x되는거예요 - -;
<twinsenx> ㅠ.ㅠ
<twinsenx> fsf 회원비 요번달에 냈는데.. 화려빵빵한 리눅스용게임엔 자꾸 관심을 갖구.. 대체 난 뭘하고 있는건지 --;
<DarkCircle> 한미 FTA 발효하면 FSF한테 소송 걸릴 한국 업체들 무진장 많습니다.
<DarkCircle> 게임업체라고 해도 예외는 아니죠.
<twinsenx> fsf에게 요구해야겠어요. 회원자격으루. ㅋㅋ 한국 게임업체 오빠들을 건들지 마라~
<DarkCircle> fsf 가 진짜 무서운게 ... 얘네들 인정사정 봐주지 않음..
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 징역?
<DarkCircle> 이런건 ... 징역이야 그냥 깜방 갔다오면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 벌금을 무지막지하게 때려서 피를 말려요.
<twinsenx> 힘이 쎄면 봐주는겄 같던데요? 오라클이나 썬이나 이런덴 비판하고 법적대응해도 아이비엠이나 구글같은데는 쎄게 안하는것 같던데욤?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 오라클하고 썬은 쇼부쳐서 그런거고 아벰이나 구글은 네이티브 개발 부분도 있고 해서 일부로 치는거구요
<DarkCircle> 오라클이나 아벰 이런덴 자금규모가 막대해서 어지간히 때려도 솜방망이 치는 수준이지
<DarkCircle> 삼성 같으면 자사 주식을 몰빵해도 요구한 벌금 다 갚지 못함.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 삼성이 예전에 5천만원을 저작권료로 자진 납부하고 자사 시스템에 들어가는 모든 소스코드를 공개했죠
<twinsenx> 애플이 무사하니 삼성도 잘 버티지 않을까요? fsf 공세가 시작된다고 가정해도
<DarkCircle> 아 저작권료랜다 라이센스 비용이요.
<DarkCircle> 삼성 못버텨요
<DarkCircle> 애플하고 삼성하고 기업 규모가 몇수십배가 차이나는데 크크
<DarkCircle> 애플이 맘만먹으면 짜투리 돈으로 삼성 그냥 삽니다.
<twinsenx> 삼성규모가 애플보다 더 크지 않나요? 출자금 돌려뻥튀기 구조라지만
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 누가 그러던가요?
<DarkCircle> 애플이 보유한 순 현금 자산만 해도 삼성이 가진거의 몇수십배 돼요
<DarkCircle> 현금만 따져서.
<twinsenx> 아뇨 그냥 저혼자 가진 인상 이미지에요
<twinsenx> 통빡
<DarkCircle> 거기에 기업 가치까지 합치면 거의 100배 수준쯤 되죠.
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 한국에서나 대기업이지
<DarkCircle> 외국 나가면 중기업이예요.
<twinsenx> 삼성 잘하겠죠.(잘 대처하겠죠) 관리의 삼성
<twinsenx> fsf가 쇼부 잘 치던지. 재단에다 돈발라주던지.
<twinsenx> 던>ㄷㄴ
<DarkCircle> fsf를 만만하게 보시면 곤란 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 예전에 엘림넷 사건 있었을때 증거부족으로 흐지부지된적이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 엘림넷 한방에 훅 갈뻔했어요
<twinsenx> 글쿤요;;; 저는 만만하게 봤는데;;; 연말 모금액 억단위도 겨우겨우 채우는듯하구
<DarkCircle> 엘림넷이 훅 가면
<DarkCircle> 엘림넷이랑 비슷비슷하게 나갔던 일부 기업들은 두말할 필요도 없죠
<DarkCircle> 모금액이 억 원이 아니라 억 달러라면 만만하게 볼 단체가 아닐텐데요
<twinsenx> 아뇨 억 달러 아녔어요.
<DarkCircle> 순수 개인 모금으로 억을 채우는것도 규모가 꽤 있는 단체가 가능한거예요.
<twinsenx> 한달인가 한달반동안 얼마더라 일이십억원(KRW) 단위였던걸로 기억해욤. 작년 가을쯤이었든가.
<DarkCircle> 크뎅 같은데나 기업 스폰 받아서 돈이 남아돌지 ...
<twinsenx> 크뎅? 어디죠?
<DarkCircle> KDE요
<DarkCircle> 노키아가 물에 밥말아먹인 미친크뎅 =3
<DarkCircle> 크뎅 재단은 유럽 FSF법률팀도 있고 해서 껀수 터지면 꿇릴게 없는 넘들
<twinsenx> 근데 우분투 유니티 데탑은 qt 라이브러리에요? kde처럼?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 독자 플랫폼에 컴피즈 엔진 붙인거예요
<twinsenx> 왠지 기분이 묘했어요. 캐노니컬은 kubuntu 공식지원은 끊고, 독자 데탑환경인 유니티는 qt 라이브러리를 더 많이 쓴다는 소문이 들리구;;
<twinsenx> 저처럼 일반유저야 qt든 gtk든 게임, 유틸, 어플만 잘 돌아가면 장땡이지만;;
<twinsenx> 저는 허당으로만 생각했는데 fsf란데가 만만히보면 안되는거였군요. 우리 친하게 지내요~~ http://www.fsf.org/about/staff/
<vientito> 안
<vientito> 닌
<vientito> 안
<vientito> 린
<vientito> 안
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-11
<SYoung> Sony Vegas를 대체할만한
<SYoung> 우분투에서 Sony Vegas를 대체할만한 프로그램은 무엇이 잇나요?
<foolosopher> 집에 굴러다니는 넷북이 있는데요 Atom 1.66ghz,  2g ram 320GB 여기에 우분투 깔아도 문제 없나요?
<foolosopher> 터치패드나 무선랜 같은것도 제대로 작동하는지 궁금합니다
<Seony> 아마 문제 없을 거에요...
<Seony> 저도 넷북 서너대에 우분투 깔아봤는데 거의 잘 작동했습니다.
<foolosopher> 답변감사합니다!!
<Seony> :)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-04
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 독감걸려서 골골대는 라즈곤입니다.ㅠ
<samahui> 독감+몸살로 일주일째 골골대고 있는 사마휘입니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 저도 힘들게 있습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 지난주 목요일부터 골골 대고 있습니다..
<razGon_web> 진료-집. 의사-환자. 이렇게 역할 바꾸기 놀이 중입니다.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 환자 이해하기 놀이...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 이번 독감이 너무 심한거 같아요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz2012> 저도 감기인지 폐 병인지
<autowiz2012> 일주일동안 난리군요 아주
<autowiz2012> 뉴욕이랑 도쿄에서 지난달쯤인가 유행한다던 그 독감이 우리나라에도 상륙한건가요 ??
<razGon_web> 이번 독감 힘듭니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 의사인 제가 봐도 세기가 사상최고 인듯합니다.
<samahui> 예 정말 사상 최고 인거 같습니다.
<samahui> 이렇게 아픈적이 없어요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 이렇게 아픈적은 고2때가 있기는 합니다만, 그때제가 알았으면 바로 병원가서 약제 먹었을텐데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 만성 부비동염이였거든요.
<razGon_web> 아주 심할 정도로. 그이후로는 많이 괜찮기는 한데. 감기 심해지면 여지 없이 걸립니다.
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 꾸벅~
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 리하이요
<razGon_web> 반의사반환자 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_web> 반인 반수가 아니라 반의반환.
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 낮에는 환자 고치고 밤에는 환자가 되는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 오늘 저녁에 링거 맞고 자야 겠네요. 의사가 되서 좋은건 몸에 좋다는건 다 맞아볼만하네요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 바로 돌고 도는 인 (탕!)
<yemharc> 프로그래머가 되서 좋은게 하나도 없네요. 우린 오피스 다룰줄 모른다고요 !!! ;ㅁ;
<samahui> 프로그래머로 오래 일하려면 오피스 배워두는게 좋아요 ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 보고서 작성이랑 브로셔 작성은 틀리잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런건 차라리 마케팅쪽 일하는 누님을 찾아달라구요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저처럼 부하직원을 잘하는놈 하나 뽑아도 해결되기는 해요 ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 능력좋은 울 팀원들보다 문서와 파포와 경리를 담당하는 고졸 여직원이 더 이뻐요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 은행일도 다해주는걸요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 복받으셨네요
<samahui> 예전에 si 사업맡았을때 쓰려고 뽑았다가
<samahui> 계속 데리고 있어요
<samahui> 너무나도 생활이 편해져요
<samahui> 평가점수도 항상 후하게 주고
<samahui> 월급도 사장님께 간언드려 높여주고
<yemharc> 근데 확실히 문서화(?)만 전담하는 사람이 있어도 업무효율이 좋아지긴 해요
<samahui> 이래저래 공생중입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 다만 프로그램쪽을 잘 모르니까 한계가 있죠
<yemharc> 그건 별 수 없죠
<samahui> 그렇다고 다른 고급일력 뽑아서 저리 쓸수도 없고 해서 기술적인부분은 제가하고 나머지는다 시켜요
<yemharc> 다만 직원이 의지가 있어서 프로그램쪽으로 "말이 통할 정도만"이라도 공부를 한다면 정말 탐나는 인재가 되겠지만요
<samahui> 그정도는 되요
<yemharc> 음..... 그럼 제가 너무 기준을 높게 잡고 있는건가요;;
<samahui> 아무튼 한명 데리고 있으면 모든 업무가 편해져요
<samahui> 속톱 깍고 와야겠네요. 아프다고 안일하게 주말을 보냈더니 그 사이 손톱이 많이 자라서 키보드 타이핑 하는데 걸리적 거리는군요
<samahui> 손톱 오타나는것도 손톱때문이에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 손톱 길면 확실히 오타율이 급성장하죠
<yemharc> 그리고 무엇보다, 키보드 두두두두두두 두들기다가 손톱이 키보드 사이에 끼면........... 아파요
<samahui> 아픈건 둘째고 걸리적거리고 뭔가 손톱으로 눌리는 느낌이 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 나오는 노트북 키보드 방식이 손톱 긴 여자분들이 사용하기 편하다는데 그것도 어중간한게 아니라 아주 긴 여성분들 이야기 인듯해요 어중간하게 길면 오히려 오타가 더 잘나더군요
<samahui> 기침이 끊이지를 안네요
<samahui> 기침 할 때마다 가슴이 아파옵니다. 갈비뼈 나갈 듯한 강력한 기침인지라...
<samahui> 기침하다 갈비 나가는 일은 없겠죠? ㅋ ;;
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> :-)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 학기 시작해서 다시 신입생이 되니 느낌이 이상하네요
<twinsenx> 그런 느낌 아련하네요. 올A 받을 부푼 가슴 안고 시작해서 평균 C로 학기 마무리하던 그 느낌 (성적이야 어떻든 지금은 좌우당간 먹고 삽니다)
<twinsenx> 리눅스로 '학교 컴퓨터실' 바꾸는 선생님들 http://t.co/z3PXC8ap0h
<twinsenx> 보스의 에쿠스가 도착하였습니다. (틈을 안주는군요) 애블바디 굿데이~
<samahui> 퇴근합니다. 아프니 좋은건 칼퇴근 밖에 없군요
<razgon> 리하이여
<razgon> 후... 어렵사리 왔네요.ㅎ
<razgon> 독감 걸리구.. 힘드네요.
<razgon> 인제 정신 차립니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-05
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<devSejong> 드랍박스를 활용한 개인위키 : http://wikipackit.com/
<yemharc> devunt: 오오
<autowiz2012> 감기는 슬슬 나아가는거 같습니다.
<devunt> yemharc, ?
<yemharc> 앗, 태깅 실수에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> devSejong: 이분 태깅한다는게
<devunt> 아항
<devSejong> 우분투 모임에서 좋아할 것 같아서 지나가는길에 올렸습니다.
<Markers> razGon_web님 계시나요~?
<lexlove> hi
<autowiz2012> 마커스님 저는 자리에 있습니다 히힛
<twinsenx> df
<samahui>  무슨놈의 독감이 일주일 넘게 가는지 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 가서 뵈요
<samahui> 전 저녁 먹으러 갔다올께요 ^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁 되세요
<cartes> 하이요
<Seony> 취침
<samahui> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 집에가서 야구나 봐야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> 감기에서 돌아왔습니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 회복하셨군요
<razGon_Web> 독감 장난아니네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 이제 거의요. 근 1주일걸렸습니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 독감에 걸려본 적이 없어서 잘 실감이 안가네요..
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 즐거운 아침이네요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 사무실 에어컨이 너무 빵빵해서 추워 죽겠습니다... 잠바 입은 것도 모자라서 손까지 시려워요...
<nanun> 헉..
<nanun> 손가락 나온 장갑이라도 필요하겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 온도계 보니까 20도인데... 이제 슬슬 발도 시려오네요...
<nanun> 아직 2,3시간 남으신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 퇴근까지 3시간 남았습니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 제 보스님은 2시간 후에 수업 가니까, 2시간 남았군요 ㅋㅋ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 전 어제 01시에 퇴근하고 09시에 출근했더니 머리가 헤롱거리네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 1시 퇴근...
<nanun> 작년초부터 올초까지 새벽을 줄기차게 퇴근하곤 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<nanun> 새벽에..
<nanun> 한국어도 잘 안써지는게.. 벌써 오늘 일이 걱정이군요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-06
<Work^Seony> 흐... 여기에서 채팅하다보면 정말 한국 돌아가면 안되겠다는 생각이 자꾸만 드네요..
<Work^Seony> 처음에는 제가 게을러진거라고 생각했는데, 시간이 갈수록 이렇게 사는게 맞는거다 라는 생각이...
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 오늘이 선릉에서 마지막 날이네요
<ahoops> 마이크테스트~
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다~
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 흐~
<razGon_Web> 아.. 게으르고 싶네요.
<razGon_Web> 지금도 충분히 게을르지만,,ㅎ
<autowiz2012> 11시 40분 출근 ^_^ V
<lexlove> Seony, 오늘 첫수업! 학생들에게 당한거 같아요. ㅋ
<lexlove> Seony, 오늘은 OT만 하는 거라면서 3시간 짜리 수업을 한시간만 한다고 해서 보내줬답니다. 그 학교에 아는 사람이 직원으로 있는데 제가 수업한다니 와서 이것 저것 챙겨주더라구요. 그럼서 학생들에게 당했다고.... ㅋ 오늘 가지고 있었던 열정은 다음주에 풀어야겠어요.
<Seony> 당하다뇨?
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 과목 설명만 하고 교재 설명하고 대표 뽑고
<lexlove> 끝내버렸어요.ㅋㅋㅋ 4학년이 많아서 빨리 끝내버리는 쪽으로 유도하더군요
<samahui> 저도 예전 강의하다 당한적 있죠.... 정신을 차리니 피자가게에서 학생들과 피자한조각 들고 있더라는... ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 본 사진은 아무런 관련이 없습니다 http://goo.gl/TysoL
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 옛날 생각나네요. ㅋ
<lexlove> 아무런 관련이 없다니깐 눌러보게 되네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 어흑.. 극장까지 43km 소요시간 57분.. 그럼 저는 이만 조퇴 (보스 몰래..)
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<cartes9> ahoops, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops> razGon_web, 낼름~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 낼름
<ahoops> 일단 샤워하구~ 밖에 뛰쳐나가서 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-07
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> razGon_web: Server^Seony
<ahoops_> 저 책을 이번에 많이 사려고 책목록 뽑고있는데요.
<ahoops_> 책좀 추천해주세요~
<razGon_web> razGon_web: 근골격계 초음파의 실제.
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 근골격계 초음파의 실제.
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 아 너무 가혹해요..
<ahoops_> 철학책이나 여행책을 많이 보고싶어요.
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 마음을 치료할수있는 책이면 더 좋아요.
<razGon_web> ahoops_: The Bilble
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 미어요.
<razGon_web> The Bible
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 서니님도 마음을 치료할수있는 책을 추천해주세요.
<ahoops_> 어서~!
<ahoops_> 바이블 금지.
<Work^Seony> 슬램덩크
<ahoops_> 흑.흑.
<Work^Seony> 마음을 치료할 수 있는 아름다운 책입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 제가 지금..
<ahoops_> 세상이 싫어지고 있어요.
<ahoops_> 채팅을 접어야겠다 이런 생각이 막 드는중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 잉? 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 혹시 또 경찰이 총 들이밀었어요?
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 서점을 맘대로 갈수있으면 좋으련만~
<ahoops_> 서점구경해본게 몇년인지~ ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제가 사는 곳에 있는 도서관은, 한국책이 2만권이나 있어서 없는게 없어요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 흑 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 제가 해보고싶은게
<ahoops_> 어차피 이곳에 한국사람들 많이오니깐
<ahoops_> 책대여점이라도 오픈해서
<ahoops_> 책을 좀 모아보자..이런 생각까지도 해봤어요.
<ahoops_> 아 진짜 추천하실 책없으세요?
<Work^Seony> 있는데, 제목이 생각이 안나네요
<ahoops_> 언능 제목찾아내세요!!
<Work^Seony> 요즘 책 안읽어본지가 참 오래됐네요..
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 그 뭐더라... 지선아 사랑해인가... 그거 읽어보세요
<ahoops_> 찾아보구용.
<ahoops_> 음..한 여자 이야기군요.
<ahoops_> 좋아요~ 이책 당첨~
<Work^Seony> 네. 근데 그냥 평범한 여자는 아니에요
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 라즈곤님도 한권 추천해주세요.
<ahoops_> 마음을 치료할수있는 그런 책이요!
<ahoops_> 막 초음파..바이블 이런걸로 제 마음을 부시지마시구요~
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 잠시 찾고 있어요...
<razGon_web> 마음을 치료하는책?
<razGon_web> 친구에게 물어보니 banyasimk?
<ahoops_> 오잉.
<razGon_web> 에이... 혜민스님이시네...
<razGon_web> 반야심경은 안되겠죠?
<ahoops_> 음;
<ahoops_> 저처럼 무지하고 미천한 중생이 감히 들여다봐도 될런지요?
<razGon_web> 불경인데요?ㅋ
<razGon_web> 단, 한자를 알아야 한다는게 함정.
<razGon_web> 자매품 범어 반야심경.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 환장..ㅠ
<razGon_web> razGon_web: 모리와 함께한 화요일.
<razGon_web> 저는 그쪽 잘 않읽어서요. 제가 읽은 책중 하나.
<razGon_web> 이건 괜찮았어요.
<ahoops_> 어떤거요?
<razGon_web> 명작입니다.
<TheTester> 연애소설 같은거 읽으면 기분이 좋아지지 않을까요
<razGon_web> 모리와 함께한 화요일요.
<ahoops_> 아 그게 책제목였어요?
<ahoops_> TheTester: 연애소설은 좀 그렇구요..
<razGon_web> 모리슈워츠 교수가 루게릭 병에 걸리면서 20년만에 만난 제자와 나누는 이야기 입니다.
<razGon_web> 삶에 대한 철학적인 이야기가 담겨 있죠.
<razGon_web> 영화로도 나왔는데. 좋았습니다.
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 이거 당첨에요..
<razGon_web> 책도 얇아서 좋습니다.
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 한국에서도 스타벅스에서 종종 세미나하는데요 (스타벅스 자체 세미나)
<ahoops_> 여기서도 세미나한다구 담주에 저보고 나와달라네요..
<ahoops_> razGon_web: Server^Seony 다른책은 없으세요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops, http://blog.naver.com/PostList.nhn?blogId=jswlinux&from=postList&categoryNo=5
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 읽어보고 감동스러운 글이라 옛날 블로그에 보관하고 있는 이야기에요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 이번 macupdate 번들 패키지가 아주 죽여주는데, 문제는 좋은 앱은 제가 이미 다 샀다는 점이네요...
<yemharc> 아아 그거 말씀이시군요
<Work^Seony> http://deals.macupdate.com/
<yemharc> 네 저도 봤습니다.
<Markers> 저 혹시 software stack 에 대해 아시는분 있나요 -_-?
<yemharc> 전 거기서 가장 필요했던 페럴하고 데본이 이미........
<Work^Seony> 게다가 데본도 프로 버전이고..
<yemharc> 스택은 LIFO죠 (도망)
<Markers> 두둥..
<Markers> 이게 그냥 용어 인거 같은데 도대체 교수님은 무슨 생각으로 조사하라고 하신거지..
<yemharc> 단순히 용어로 안 끝날텐데요..........
<yemharc> 전 점심먹으러 가보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 퇴근
<twinsenx> ls
<Markers> yemharc님 혹시 계시나요?
<Markers> 윈도우에서 보통 80 포트 누가 쓰죠?
<razGon_web> Markers: 웹브라우저 아닌가요?
<Markers> 음
<razGon_web> 80포트라면....
<Markers> 지금 학교 전산실에 jsp 수업하는데 톰캣 서버를 80포트로 쓸려고 하는데 충돌 난다고 해서 ㅋ
<Markers> 보통 80 포트 쓰는 서비스들 머 있나 싶어서요
<Markers> 아 그리고 razGon_web님
<Markers> 그 의료계쪽에서 일하신다고 하셧죠?
<razGon_web> 예
<Markers> 저 혹시 운동하고 나서 왼쪽가슴이 아프거나하면 무슨 문제가 있는건가요?
<Markers> 가끔씩 심장인지 왼쪽가슴인지 정확히 구별은 안가는데 엄청 아플때가 있어서요.
<razGon_web> 관련성은 적습니다.
<razGon_web> 심장쪽은 아니신듯 합니다. 나이가 몇개인데.
<Markers> ;a;
<Markers> 무슨 이유가 있는거 같은데 통증이 오는것이면
<razGon_web> 오히려 소화계나 흉곽근통인듯합니다.
<Markers> 근육통이요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 소화계는 위산 역류등이라든가요
<Markers> 위험한거 아닌가요?
<Markers> 평소에도 가끔씩 아픈데;
<Seony> 저는 역류성 식도염이 있어서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Markers: 80은 기본으로 http입니다
<yemharc> 추가로 사용하고 싶으면 8080 잡으세요
<Markers> 톰캣 서버 돌리면서 포트 지정할려고 할때 80포트 쓸수 있지 않나요?
<Markers> 80포트가 충돌난다고 해서요
<yemharc> 안되요
<yemharc> 포트는 무조건 하나의 어플당 한개씩입니다
<yemharc> 그렇게 하려면 80포트 쓰는 다른 녀석들을 다 다른데로 돌려줘야죠
<Markers> 흠..
<Markers> 80포트는 그럼 아예 사용을 못하는 건가요?
<yemharc> 바꾸면 되요
<Markers> http 가 기본적으로 80 인데 이 http 할당된 포트를 바꿔서 쓰면 된다는 얘기신거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> http 이게 그 컴퓨터의 웹서버 돌릴때 쓰는 포트죠?
<Markers> 아 막 헷갈리네 내가 ㄸㄷ
<yemharc> 웹서버가 아니라 HTTP 기본 입출력 포트에요
<Markers> 그 포트 변경 해도 사용하는데 아무런 지장이 없는건가요?
<yemharc> 지정을 안해줄거 아니면요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 컴퓨터가 따로 외부로 서비스 할 게 아니면 신경 안써도 되는 얘기시죠?
<Markers> 점점 멍청이가 되어가는거 같네;
<yemharc> 음..... 포트에 대한 개념을 좀 잡으셔야겠네..
<DarkCircle> 흠
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 오랜만이에요 :)
<DarkCircle> yemharc, (_ _ ) 너브죽
<Markers> 이거 자주 끊기네요
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<Markers> xchat의 문제인가
<DarkCircle> Markers, 너브죽
<DarkCircle> hexchat ㄱㄱㄱ !
<DarkCircle> 네트웍이 자주 끊기는 문제는 클라이언트 문제는 아닐듯 싶네요
<Markers> hexchat은 또 먼가요 'ㅅ';
<Markers> 흠..
<Markers> 학교가 개학해서 그런가보네요 그럼 ;ㅁ;
<DarkCircle> 학교가 개학했다고 IRC가 끊어질 정도면 네트웍 망이 이상한게 아닐까 하고 의심해봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 혹시 PC에 이상한 프로세스 돌아가고 있는지 체크해보세요
<DarkCircle> 좀비 프로세스 있나도 확인해보시고
<DarkCircle> 엄하게 크롬이나 파폭 같은게 말썽을 일으키는 경우도 부지기수이니 .
<Markers> 음 'ㅁ'...
<Markers> 크롬을 많이 띄워놓긴 했네요
<Markers> 또 끊어졌네요;
<Markers> 흠
<razGon_web> Markers: 답이 늦었습니다. 인제 숨돌릴만해서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단은 Markers님은 약간 비만?
<Markers> 네 그렇죠...?
<razGon_web> ^^;
<Markers> 약간 비만이라기 보다는 많이 비만인거 같지만 -ㄱ
<razGon_web> 저는 고도 비만입니다. ㅎ
<Markers> 키 173에 몸무게가 97 -ㅅ-...
<razGon_web> 운동을 하다 보면 위-식도에서 역류가 많이 일어 납니다.
<razGon_web> 동지!
<razGon_web> 저는 더 작은데.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 170에 96,,,ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐... 저는 비만에 당뇨에 고혈압까지 있는데, 체중은 그래도 훨씬 낫네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 하긴 독감 와서 더 빠져서 95되는 거 같아요.ㅎ
<Markers> 사람들은 저를 보면 다 몸무게가 70~80정도밖에 안 되어 보이세요 이러긴 한데
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 허벅이랑 종아리랑 엉덩이가 워낙 두꺼워서 ;;
<Markers> 아무튼. 역류하면 안 좋은거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 안좋죠. 식도를 태우잖아요
<Seony> 나중에 식도에 빵꾸가 날지도...
<Seony> 제가 역류성 식도염이 좀 있어서 걱정입니다.
<Seony> 아 이제 보험 있으니까 병원 좀 가봐야겠네
<Markers> Seony님께 먼가 물어볼게 잇었는데
<Markers> 전에
<Markers> 꼭 보면 기억이 안나다니;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아.
<Markers> 혹시 외국은 전산 분야에서 자연과학 분야와 연계가 많은편인가요?
<Seony> 아마 그럴걸요.  여기는, 자기 전공 이외에는 안하거든요.  한국처럼 멀티 플레이어를 지향하지 않아요
<Markers> 혹시 그런 경험을 해보신적은 있으신가요>
<Seony> 저야 없죠.  그럴 일이 없으니...
<Seony> 근데 예를 들어서, 생명공학 분야에서 DNA 검출할 때 필요한 펄 스크립트를 짠다고 가정할 때,
<Markers> 이거 원래 연계 할때 연계할 분야를 파고 드는건지 참 ;;
<Seony> 당연히 IT 전공한 사람이 한다고 생각하지, 자기들이 배워서 한다는 생각은 죽었다깨나도 안해요
<Markers> 지금 제 경우는
<Markers> 무슨 프로그램을 만든다 이런게 아니라 핵물리학/ 재료 과학 / 화학 반응 머 이딴 주제로 따로 공부하고 있거든요 -_-;
<Markers> 교수님이 과제를 따 오신건데 이걸 왜 하는지 아직도 이해를 못하고 있어요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 여기 같았으면, 왜 우리가 그걸 해야하냐고 따질 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이상한 보고서 해석하고 막 하니깐 오바마 대통령의 명령으로 이리저리해서 만드는거다 막 이딴 식 ;;
<Markers> 이걸 왜 내가 알아야되는건지 -ㅁ-;
<DarkCircle> 아음 ..
<DarkCircle> 역류성 식도염은 달리 대처할 방법이 있는거 같진 않은데
<DarkCircle> 제가 많이 들어본 처방은 "물을 많이 마시라"는 거였어요.
<DarkCircle> 식사 제때제때 하고 무리하지 말고
<Seony> 물을 마셔도 올라오던데요
<Seony> 물이 올라와요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 제가 담배를 끊게된 계기가 역류성 식도염 때문이었어요.  사실 그것 때문에 끊었다기보단, 계속 속이 아프니까 담배 때문에 그런줄 알고 끊게된거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좀 쫄았었어요
<DarkCircle> 수면은 제때 하시나요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 새벽늦게 주무신다거나 아침이라기 보다 새벽 일찍 서둘러서 나가신다거나 ...
<Seony> 음... 졸업하기 전까진 제때 못하긴 했는데요, 제때 잤어도 그랬어요.  근데 이게 원인이 참 다양하더라구요
<Seony> 뭐 기름진 음식 먹어도 그렇고, 스트레스 받아도 그렇고...
<Seony> 요즘은 거의 기계에 가까운 생활패턴을 갖고있긴 하지만, 그래도 여전하네요...
<Seony> 특히 점심 먹고나서는 더욱더..
<DarkCircle> 흠 뭐지 .. 진찰 받아보셔야 할거 같은데
<Seony> 네. 안그래도 이번 토요일날 병원 가볼까 하구요
<DarkCircle> 저도 한때 그런적은 있었긴 한데 심한 편이신듯
<Seony> 저는 거의, 독한 위스키를 마시는 듯한 통증이...
<DarkCircle> 그게 상당히 심하면 잘 먹어도 막 위장에서 먹은 음식내가 주기적으로 올라오고 잘때도 ...
<Seony> 가끔 통증을 동반한 트림이 나올 때도 있어요
<Seony> 제가 봐도 좀 심한 거 같아서 병원 가볼려구요.
<Seony> 이러다 나이 40 먹기 전에 식도에 빵구날 거 같아요
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<nanun_> dkssudgktpdy.
<nanun_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<pi_per> 안녕하세요
<pi_per> USB에 우분투 이미지를 구워내고 싶은데 단순히 dd로는 안 되는 건가요?
<pi_per> sd1에 GRUB을 별도로 깔고 싶은데..
<monos>  안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님
<monos> 혹시 html에서 <embem src="C:\xxxx\xxxx\xxx.xxx"> 닫았는데 자기 컴퓨터에서는 실행이 되는데
<monos> 다른컴퓨터에서 실행이 안되는데 혹시 다른 컴퓨터에서도 되게 할려면 어떻게 하는지 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 하려면 외부의 주소를 사용하셔야합니다.
<monos> 그러면 자기 컴퓨터에껄 웹에서 바로 실행 되게 할려면 어떻게 해야 되요?
<Work^Seony> C:\xxx 는, monos님의 컴퓨터만 인식할 수 있는 "주소"이기 때문에 다른 사람들 입장에서는 각자 자기 컴퓨터의 C:\xxx를 찾게 되는거거든요.
<Work^Seony> 동영상인가요?
<monos> 네
<monos> ftp서버에 있는데
<monos> 이걸 ftp에 두고
<monos> 다른사람은 실시간으로 보게 할려구요
<Work^Seony> 동영상을 올릴 수 있는 곳을 찾아야죠.  대표적인 곳이 유튜브입니다.
<monos> 다운도 가능하게 할려구 하는데
<monos> 내컴퓨터에서는 절대 불가능한가요?
<Work^Seony> ftp서버에 있으면, ftp 서버에 있는 그 파일을 웹서버에서 보이게 해야죠
<monos> wwwroot 여기폴더 그냥 두면 외부에서도 가능하던데
<Work^Seony> 네. 근데 그렇게 하게되면 monos님의 IP 주소를 상대방이 알아야해요
<Work^Seony> 그런데 IP주소는 매번 바뀌게 되니까, 결국 "정식"으로 서비스하려는 목적이라면 집에서는 하기 힘들게 되겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 아니면 공식IP를 신청하시거나...
<monos> 혹시 html에서 <embem src="file://monos.iptime.org//C:\xxxx\xxxx\xxx.xxx"> 닫았는데 자기 컴퓨터에서는 실행이 되는데
<monos> 이런식으로 해야 되요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 실제로 서비스를 하게되면 <embed src="http://121.55.117.14/xxx.xxx"> 이런 식으로 될 거에요
<monos> 그렇게 하면 폴더를 인식 안되던데요
<monos> wwwroot폴더 아니면 인식이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 그 밑으로 넣으셔야죠
<monos> ftproot 폴더에 넣고 웹이나 ftp랑 두개 사용하고 싶은데요
<Work^Seony> 두개를 동시에 같이 사용하려면 Ftp나 웹이나 둘중 하나의 설정파일을 수정하셔서, 같은 폴더로 접속하게끔 바꾸시면 될 거에요
<monos> ftp경로를 wwwroot로 바꾸면 두개다 되는지 해봐야 겠네요
<monos> 감사합니다
<monos> ftp경로를 wwwroot로 잡으니 해결되었네요
<Work^Seony> :-)
<monos> wwwroot폴더가 지저분해지겠지만 잘 정리해서 쓰면 될거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네.  원래 정리가 제일 어려운 법이죠. ㅎㅎ
<monos> 아무리검색해두 해결법을 못찾았는데 여기와서 한방에 해결 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을... 자주 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> irc를 사용안하는데 자주와야 겠어요
<monos> irc 자주사용해야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 웹으로 오시지 마시고, IRC 프로그램으로 오세요.
<Work^Seony> 그게 훨씬 편할 거에요
<monos> 네 주소를 몰라서 우분트 포럼 링크 타고 왔어요
<Work^Seony> irc.ubuntu.com #ubuntu-ko 입니다.
<nanun_> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-08
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 아침부터 주간 보고회의 하느라 진을 다 뺐네요
<samahui> 감기 때문에 아파서 일 진도가 늦어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 역시 나이들면 몸 관리해야지 아프면 젤 서럽군요
<Markers> 주간 보고 회의 ㄸㄷ
<samahui> 일주일 넘게 앓아 누웠더니 한게 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops> samahui, 쉬셔야해요.
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 낼름~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 머리는 엄청나게 돌아가는데 일하기 싫군요.
<ahoops> 모든게 귀찮은 상황이랄까요.
<Work^Seony> 북한이 전면전 준비 끝냈다니...
<Work^Seony> 진짜 전쟁나는거 아닌가 모르겠네요
<samahui> 그만큼 북한 정세가 안정이 안되어 있다는 반증이기도 하죠
<samahui> 김정은이 너무 어립니다
<samahui> 그리고 그 측근들 특히 가족 몇몇이 군부등 장악하고 있는듯하고
<Work^Seony> 안정되지 못했기 때문에, 전쟁으로 통합하려는거 아닐까요?
<samahui> 결국 전쟁은 나지 않을거예요
<samahui> 왜냐면 승리의 가능성이 낮기 때문입니다.
<Work^Seony> 보통, 새로운 나이어린 지도자가 수뇌부의 충성을 받아낼 때 역사적으로 해왔던 일이 전쟁이잖아요
<samahui> 국지전은 있을 수 있지만
<Work^Seony> 김정은이 어리긴 해도 다혈질에 승부욕이 아주 강하다고 하더라구요..
<samahui> 전면전 가면 승리 보장이 없는 상태에서 섣부르게 전쟁 버리기는 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 오죽하면 형제들 다 암살하려고 했겠어요
<Work^Seony> 어린애가 권력 잡았으니, 자기가 나서면 할 수 있겠다고 생각하겠죠
<samahui> 그게 아직 확실한 집권도 안된 상태에서 UN제재등이 들어오니
<samahui> 그거에 대한 무력 시위 정도 입니다 .
<samahui> 국지전이나 도발정도는 있을거 같습니다만
<samahui> 전면전은 사실상 불가하죠
<samahui> 우선 중국에서 밀어주질 않거든요
<Work^Seony> 지금 속보로 전면전 준비 끝이라는 기사가 막 쓰는데... 암튼 불안하네요
<samahui> 그럼 혼자의 힘으로 전쟁이 가능한가 인데 불가합니다
<samahui> 기사들이야 오로지 클릭수 늘리기라
<Work^Seony> 근데, 정작 북한 수뇌부는 그렇게 생각 안하지 않을까요?
<samahui> 전 그래서 네이버 기사를 아예 안봅니다
<samahui> 수뇌부는 오히려 더 전쟁을 바라지 않죠
<Work^Seony> 음... 기득권 때문에 안하긴 하겠지만..
<samahui> 현재 기울어진 경제 상황이나 미국 일본등이 한국 받쳐주는건 뻔한데 중국의 지원도 없는 상태에서 러시아도 역시 받쳐주지 않는데 전쟁 할 수 는 없죠
<samahui> 오히려 지금 가진거 다 잃을수도 있는데요
<samahui> 기득권이 가진거 놓쳐버리면서 전쟁을 할 이유가 없습니다
<samahui> 어디까지나 핵보유와 국제적 지원등을 얻어내기 위한
<samahui> 도발정도 입니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 이번에도 별일 없이 지나가길 바래야겠군요
<samahui> 이번 핵실험으로 잃는게 너무 많아진 상황(중국도 UN결의 찬성해 버렸죠)에서
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 정전협정도 파기하고...
<samahui> 다시 얻어가는게 없다면 손해가 막심하기 때문에
<samahui> 분위기 몰아가는 겁니다
<samahui> 이럴때 일수록
<samahui> 무시 해버리는 겁니다 물론 군부대는 대비를 철저히 해야겠지만
<Work^Seony> 전쟁하려면 미국이랑 붙을 것이지...
<samahui> 정전 협정을
<samahui> 북한이 무슨수로 파기합니까
<samahui> 미국이랑 소련 중국이 한건데
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 말 뿐입니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러니까 국지도발이나 포격등은 있을 수 있습니다
<samahui> 전면전은 못가죠
<samahui> 요즘 인터넷 기사를 보면 너무 선정적이거나 도발적 기사가 많아요
<samahui> 진짜 클릭수에 따라 광고료 들어와서 그런지
<samahui> 에휴
<Work^Seony> 국지도발은 늘상 그래왔으니 그랬다치는데, 만약 서울로 포격이 날아오면... 그떈 전면전 아닐까요?
<samahui> 제묵만 보면 벌써 세계 멸망입니다
<samahui> 서울로 날아오면 당근 전면전이죠
<samahui> 서울 포격시 바로 국군이 받아치니까요
<samahui> 근데 그래서 더욱 서울로 포격은 불가하죠
<samahui> 해봐야 서해 쪽이나
<samahui> 건드려보겠죠
<samahui> 서울에 포격이 와도 한두발에서 그치고 또 받아치는것도 그렇고하면
<samahui> 그것도 국지전으로 끝날 수 있죠
<Work^Seony> 아... 김정남이랑 김한솔이 정권을 이어받았더라면 아마 통일했을텐데...
<samahui> 뭐 손해는 심하겠지만
<samahui> 전면전까지는 못가요
<samahui> 그 부분도 언론 오도에 의해서
<samahui> 오해를 사는 부분인데
<samahui> 김정남이 중국에서 북으로 자금 송달하는 총수입니다
<samahui> 절대로 그가 잡았다고 변하는거 없습니다
<samahui> 북한을 독제 군부 정도로만 보는 사람들이 많은데
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<samahui> 확실하게 파악하려면
<Work^Seony> 티비에서 나와서 인터뷰 하는거 보면 많이 다르더라구요
<samahui> 조선시대 왕족같은 개념으로 봐야 합니다
<samahui> 그들 대물림하는건 왕권을 물려 받는 개념입니다
<samahui> 누가 잡아도 변화는 없습니다
<samahui> 정권이 아니라 왕권입니다
<samahui> 그렇기 때문에 3대째 세습되는게 가능한 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴, 통일하면 지들은 그냥 "일반인"이 되는데, 그걸 바라진 않을테니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇교 그래서 전쟁을 하더라도 확실한 우위나 중국 러시아의 전폭적인 지지를 얻지 못하면 불가능 하다는 겁니다
<samahui> 오히려 미국과 중국 사이가 틀어져서 동북아에 지배권 전쟁을 버리는 경우가 온다면 그때 남북전쟁이 제발할 가능성은 있습니다
<samahui> 하지만 북한의 도발이나 발악으로 전쟁날 가능성은 사실상 없습니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇겠군요..
<samahui> 미국이 우리나라에 보다 군대를 증강하거나 전술핵 배치가 힘들어진 이유중 하나가 북한이 아니라 중국을 자극할 수 있기 때문입니다. 우리나라 위치면 중국 직접 타격이 가능하니까요
<samahui> 중국에서 강하게 반발하죠
<Work^Seony> 네. 그래서 미국이 한반도를 좀 중요하게 생각하고 있죠
<samahui> 뭐 아무튼 북한은 도발 후 뭔가 얻어가는게 있어왔는데 핵 실험 후 이번에는 얻는거 없이 제재만 가해지니 투정부린다고 보면 딱 맞습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런거군요
<samahui> 1차 핵실험 때도 쌀등 미국에서 얻는게 많았는데 이번에는 그런거 없이 제재받으니 암담하겠죠
<samahui> 물론 미친척하고 크게 사고 칠수도 있습니다만 그건 거의 불가능합니다 요즘 정세에 중국이 제재할겁니다
<samahui> 그 핑게로 한국에 전술핵이라도 들어오고 항모뜨면
<samahui> 중국이 괜시리 불안해 지거든요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 같은 때에 북한이 그러면, 중국도 분명 타격이 있을테니깐요... 안그래도 경제성장에 혈안인데..
<samahui> 그럼 사실상 북한 고립인데
<samahui> 그상황까지가면 본인들이 힘들어지죠
<samahui> 네 그런것도 있고요
<Work^Seony> 북한이 전쟁 터뜨리고나서 중국한테 도와달라고 할테고, 중국 입장에서는 나몰라라 할 수 없을테고....
<samahui> 아무튼 전쟁 걱정은 없습니다
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 국지도발만 철저하게 대비하면 되죠
<samahui> 저번 철책넘어 초소 두드리는 사건같이 안일하게 하다가는 당할수도 있습니다 그게 걱정이죠
<samahui> 요즘 군대 정말 당나라 군대거든요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 떠돌던 음모론에 의하면, 북한이 초소형 개인 핵화기를 개발했다는 얘기가 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 우리날도 정권을 누가 잡건 군비 증강과 군대훈련 강화좀 했으면 싶어요
<samahui> 핵화기 초소형 개발할 정도면
<Work^Seony> 소총 같은 개인화기인데, 핵탄이 장착되는... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저렇게 대놓고 실험하고 구걸안하죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 그 실험은 위장용이라고 하죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 그쯤 될 정도면 세계정복할듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히 좀 말이 안되는 음모론이라고 생각하구요,
<samahui> 개인화기 핵이라뇨 ㅋ ㅋㅋ 쏘고 본인도 죽게요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서프라이즈 같은 간첩들 판치는데 가면, 개인핵화기에 대한 얘기가 좀 많아요
<samahui> 어디까지나 루머죠
<Work^Seony> 자기네들은 이미 그 정도까지 기술력을 갖고있다고 주장하는데, 말도 안되는 얘기 같구요... 하여간 가진 건 쥐뿔도 없으면서 맨날 우기기만 하죠..
<samahui> 미사일도 어디서 사온거
<samahui> 고쳐쓰는 주제에
<samahui> 뭘 만들어요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아무튼 정권 초기이고 어린 지도자이다보니 주변 기득권들 입김이 센것도 사실입니다
<samahui> 그 때문에 좀 군부 쪽 혼란은 있을듯하지만 결국 왕권 잡은놈이 땡인 나라라
<Work^Seony> 북한이 제제에 열받아서, 미국에다 핵 쏘겠다고 했는데, 그게 야후 뉴스에 올라왔거든요.  미쿡애들 리플 만개 달았어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 안정화되고 하면 좀 나아지겠죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 북한에서 미국에 쏠 핵도 없고 그 핵 실어나를 미사일도 없는데
<samahui> 당최 어디다 어떻게 쏜다는 건지
<Work^Seony> 지금 리플 2만개네요
<Work^Seony> http://news.yahoo.com/furious-over-sanctions-nkorea-vows-nuke-us-092213643.html
<samahui> 아! 알레스카에 쏠수는 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 하와이두요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하와이도 못갈껄요
<samahui> 정확성이 없어서
<samahui> 하와이 쏘면 호주 갈듯
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 날아는 가겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하긴 날아가기만 해도 다행이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 맨날 동해 일본 넘어정도에 다 떨어지던데
<samahui> 혹 그정도가 유효 사거리 아닐까 합니다
<samahui> 일본은 쏘겠네요
<Work^Seony> 예전에, 북한의 미사일 기술이랑 울나라의 전자기술이 합쳐지면 세계에서 절대 무시할 수 없는 군사강국이 나오기 때문에, 그래서 주변 국가에서 한국의 통일을 반대한다고 많이 그러더라구요..
<samahui> 일본 중국은 확실히 통일 반대일세 입장일겁니다
<Work^Seony> 미국도 그럴 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 남북통일되면 군사 강국 탄생에 내부 안정화되면 주변에 방어적이거나 공격적 성향도 보일수 있으니
<samahui> 불안불안하겟죠
<samahui> 거기다 분단 상태라 얻는 이익들이 있으니 더 그렇구요
<samahui> 미국은 통일을 우리가 하면 상관은 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 북이 할까봐 불안하겠죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미국이 은근히 반대한다는 소문이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 무기 수입에서 그렇고,
<samahui> 반대하고 안하고 문제가 아니라 괜시리 불안한 상황오면 손해가 크니까요
<samahui> 전쟁이 반대겠죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하죠
<samahui> 자연스럽게 통일된다면야 말릴 이유가 없죠
<samahui> 오히려 강대한 아군이 생기는데 ㅋ
<samahui> 일본 중국 특히 중국이 문제죠
<Work^Seony> 사실상, 음모론의 주인공들은 전쟁을 통해서 돈을 벌어왔고, 따라서 전쟁이 일어나는건 좋아하지만 평화통일은 반대한다고 하더라구요
<samahui> 전쟁이야 남북이 통일되 버려도 한중이나 한일도 혹은 중일 전쟁도 가능하니
<samahui> 제대로 음모론 할라믄 그게 났죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 요즘 분위기 보면 전쟁위험은
<samahui> 남북보다
<samahui> 중일이 우선순위죠
<samahui> 저기 아래 섬땜시
<Work^Seony> 거긴 좀 났으면 좋겠어요
<samahui> 중국이 일본 본토까지 넘어가고
<Work^Seony> 근데, 뭐 사실 전쟁이라는게 그렇게 쉽게 나는건 아니고...
<samahui> 전쟁 휴전해서 양쪽 대치하면 우리가 껴들어서 식민지배 시나리오 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서로 티격태격하는 이 분위기로 몇십 몇백년 쭉 가지않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 예전에 그생각도 했었어요. 북한 지도자 후계자가 외국서 공부하다 평화주의자가 되고 박애주의자가 되서 무조건 항복으로 평화통일 ... 그후 북의 군사력에 우리나라 기술을 더해서 독도 문제로 일본과 전쟁해서 승리~ 일본지배 그상태에서 백두산 놓고 중국 도발 결국 미국 등에 업고 중국 정벌
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 문제는 처음 가설에서 부터 에러 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 그 데프콘이라는 소설 보면 통일한국을 전제로 썼잖아요.  근데 불가능한 시나리오는 아니라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 불가능은 아니죠
<samahui> 통일만 된담녀
<samahui> 된다면 그대로
<samahui> 가능한 시나리오 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 그나저나 전쟁 위험이 정말 있다면
<samahui> 뉴스 보지 마시고
<samahui> 한국내 살고 있는 미국사람들이 얼마나 떠나나 보면 되요
<samahui> 외국인들 도망가면 정말 전쟁위험이지만
<samahui> 그게 아니면 절대로 전쟁 안나요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 사람들이 아니라, 오히려 한국에 살고있는 높으신 분들 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 일반인 들이야 어차피 접할 수 있는 정보의 양은 우리랑 비슷할테고...
<samahui> 이번에도 보세요 북 핵실험 하나도 제대로 파악못하는 정부랑
<samahui> 제대로 찍어온 미국
<samahui> 어디쪽 정보가 빠를지를 보면
<samahui> 우리 윗분들도 전쟁 나고 도망가겠죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오히려 전쟁전에는 미국민들부터 도망 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠네요
<samahui> 그나저나 오늘은 일 많아서 점심도 시켰는데
<samahui> 안오네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아래서 출입통제 됬나 연락도 없네요
<samahui> 아 배고파
<Work^Seony> 점심을 일찍 시키셨넨요
<samahui> 배고파서 일도 안되고 이렇게 놀고 있으니
<samahui> 차라리 나가서 먹고 올껄 그랬어요
<samahui> 지금 12시30이예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일찍 시켰는데 벌써 30분 지났어요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 혹시 돌잔치 가실때 선물 같은거 주로 머 사세요? 다들 'ㅅ'
<samahui> 예전이라면 돌반지 했겠지만
<samahui> 요즘 금값이 값인지라
<samahui> 그냥 10만원 상품권 합니다
<Markers> 흠.
<Markers> 학생이면 그냥 봉투에 현금을 드리는게 나을려나 -ㄱ
<samahui> 아니요 그럼 차라리 애기 용품점가서
<samahui> 선물사는것도 괜찮아요
<samahui> 신발 같은거요
<Markers> 흠;
<samahui> 현금은 좀 그렇지 않나요
<samahui> 차라리 상품권 하나 하시던가요
<Markers> 근데 그런 선물은 샀는데 안 맞거나 이미 있는것을 선물하면 그것도 좀 그렇지 않을까요?
<samahui> 예전 금반지 가격이 10여만원일때 계산해서 10만원 상품권 하는 거거든요
<samahui> 요즘은 10만원이면 반에반돈인가 반돈인가 돌반지가 있기도 하더군요
<samahui> 글고 학생 신분에
<samahui> 친구 신가요? 아니면 가족?
<samahui> 돌잔치 꼭 선물 사갈 필요는 없어요 걍 가서 먹고 와주는 것도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 학교 선배의 돌잔치에 가는거라
<samahui> 선배면 더더욱 아기 치수 물어봐서 맞는 옷같은거 사다 드려요
<samahui> 아니면 그냥 5만원 상품권이나 도서 상품권 같은것도 괜찮고요
<samahui> 엄청 친하고 꼭 챙길 선배 아니면
<samahui> 솔직히 10만원 좀 과하게 힘들죠
<Markers> 현금을 드리는건 정말 아닌가 -ㄱ
<samahui> 5만원쯤 상품권 해요
<samahui> 현금은 좋기는 한데 남는게 없는 느낌?
<Markers> 근데 만약 저라면 옷이나 장난감 그런것도 좋겠지만
<samahui> 요즘 돈이 젤 좋은 선물이긴 하지만 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 현금이라도 좋을거 같은데 바로 필요한것들을 살 수 있으니;
<samahui> 돌이라는게 아이 오래 살길 기원하는 그런 거자나요
<Markers> 그렇죠
<samahui> 돈칠하는거 전 별러라서요
<samahui> 돈 그냥 주는거 좀 그래서 상품권 주는거예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 상품권 돈이랑 같은거자나요 그러면서 선물의미도 되고
<samahui> 돈 그냥 주는건 왠지 선물은 아닌거 같아서요
<samahui> 아니면 같이 가는 친구분 없어요?
<samahui> 함께 모아서 드리던가요
<Markers> 전 대충 10만원선쯤 드릴려고 하는데 같이 가는 친구들은 그정도를 생각 전혀 안하는거 같아서
<Markers> 돌 선물도 준비를 했을까 싶을정도로 의심이 드는 녀석이라 -ㄱ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 10만원선 선물 드릴꺼면
<samahui> 그냥 처음 말씀 드렸듯이
<samahui> 상품권 10만원이 젤 났겠는데요
<samahui> 애기 용품 필요한거 사세요 하면되자나요
<samahui> 현금은 성의 없어 보이고 선물은 뭐 살지 마땅찬을때
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 상품권이 답이죠
<samahui> 전 이제사 밥왔네요
<samahui> 밥먹고 후딱 일해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 불타는 금요일이라서 그런가 아무것도 하기 싫네요 -ㅁ-
<yemharc> ....전 금요일만 불타요
<Markers> yemharc님 쇼핑몰 같은곳 자주 들리시나요?
<yemharc> yes24라면 자주 가긴 합니다 (...)
<Markers> yes24가 주로 책 위주로 다루죠?
<Markers> 흠 -ㄱ
<samahui_> oneaday.co.kr 하루마다 새로 올라와서 좋아하는 사이트 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 보통은 지마켓 이용을 많이 하죠
<samahui_> 다나와에서 검색해서
<samahui_> 최저가보면 거의 옥션아니면 지마켓이더군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 주는 책이고 부수적으로 DVD같은거 판매해요
<Markers> 먼가 여유돈이 생겻는데 어디에 써야될지 참 -ㄱ
<yemharc> 저금
<samahui_> 여유돈이 생겼으면
<samahui_> 재태크
<Markers> 먼가 사고는 싶은데 정작 멀 원하는지 모르는 이상한 상황
<samahui_> 그럴때는 저축해놓고
<samahui_> 심각히 고민해서
<Markers> 아뇨 대략 5~7만원 정도
<samahui_> 나중에 사시면
<Markers> 여유돈이 생겨서
<samahui_> 책 사요 책
<samahui_> 마음의 양식이자 지식의 보고
<Markers> 그게
<yemharc> 그런 심리상태는 사고 싶은게 없는거에요
<Markers> 책 살려고 생각을 해봤는데
<yemharc> 돈을 쓰고 싶은거지 뭘 가지고 싶은건 아니니까요
<Markers> 학교에서 빌리면 해결되서 -ㄱ
<samahui_> 그럼 그냥 저금하고
<yemharc> 그냥 통장에 박아두고 나중에 이거다 싶은거 생기면 쓰면 되요
<samahui_> 나중에 또 생기면 저금
<samahui_> 그런식으로 모아서
<samahui_> 그런식으로 모아서 생기면 그때 사요
<Markers> 그런식으로 모아서 5달도 안되서 600 모은거 같아요
<samahui_> 헐 많이 모아지네요
<samahui_> 그렇게 모아서 정말 필요한거 사면
<Markers> 워낙 받는건 있는데 쓰는게 없으니깐요
<samahui_> 뿌듯하죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그정도 모았는데도 뭘 사야할지 고민이라면 정말 사고 싶은게 없는거에요
<Markers> 그래서 그돈을 적금으로 돌리고 있기는 한데
<yemharc> 보험 없으면 한개정도 들어두라고 추천하고 싶네요 차라리
<samahui_> 그럼 또 그렇게 해서 비과세에 이자률 좋은 적금하나 새로 드러요
<Markers> 보험은
<samahui_> 젊을때 보험 드는 것도 좋아요
<samahui_> 우선 보험료 싸면서
<Markers> 부모님이 제가 어렷을때 저도 모르는 보험을 이것저것 해두셧다고 하더라구요
<samahui_> 장기 계획 새우기 좋으니까요
<Markers> 재형저축 이번에 생긴거 알게 됏는데 전 대상이 아니라서 비과세는 ㄸㄸㄸㄷ
<Markers> 필요한게 가방이나 책상 머 이딴것들도 있는데 정작 사고 싶은게 없고 -;
<samahui_> 그럼 새마을금고나 우체국에서 파는 공제보험같은것도 괜찮아요
<samahui_> 아니면 기부를 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 보통 여유돈 생기시면 책 사시나요?
<samahui> 전 보통 그냥 저금해요
<samahui> 아니면 책사던가요
<yemharc> 그대로 통자아에.......
<samahui> 책읽는것도 좋아하고 책 모으는것도 좋아해서
<samahui> 근데 저금이 맞네요
<samahui> 책도 사고 싶은 책만 사는지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 빠르시군요
<samahui> 벌써 집에 가시다니
<samahui> 리하이요~~~
<Markers> ㄸㄸㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걸어다녀요
<Markers> 지금 저분은 저녘이실려나
<Seony> 저녁 6시 15분요
<Seony> 엄청나게 덥네요
<Markers> 저녘 6시!
<samahui> 한국도 슬슬 따땃해져 가는군요
<samahui> 어제는 땀이 나던걸요
<Markers> 오늘은 엄청 따뜻한거 같아요
<samahui> 얇은 정장 코트도 더우니 ... 슬슬 자켓하나만 걸쳐도 될듯해요
<samahui> 근데 방에는 춥다는거
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 전 오늘 티 한장에 얇은 자켓 하나 입고 학교 왔다는
<samahui> 일교차가 너무 커요
<Markers> 조만간 다시 자전거 타면서 통학해도 될거 같아요
<samahui> 그래도 안춥죠
<samahui> 자전거 ~ㅋ  저도 타고 다녔었는데
<samahui> 작년에 사고가 나서
<samahui> 이제는 그냥 대중교통이나 자가용 이용합니다
<Markers> ;;
<samahui> 고속으로 달리다가 농구공이 자전거 아래 들어와서 붕 떴었어요
<Markers> 조심해야겟군요
<samahui> 그대로 360도 회전하고 붕 날라가서 4~5미터 정도 쓸고 갔어요
<samahui> 오른쪽 팔이 다 벗겨져 버렸죠
<samahui> 장비 착용하고 옷도 맞게 입고 긴팔로 ~ 그리고 타야 겠더군요
<samahui> 뭐 전 그냥 그대로 자전거 기부해버렸어요 ^^;;
<Markers> 흠
<Markers> 이 잉여스러운 분위기 때문인지 지금 쇼핑몰 막 서핑하고 이젠 위매프 이런곳 들락날락 하고 있네요;
<samahui> 리눅스 스팀 서비스 정식으로 나왔었군요
<razGon_web> 후... 감기는 광주에 퍼지고 퍼져서 저에게 왔네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 환자들이 간간히 오는데. 거의 끝물..ㅠㅠ
<devSejong> VNC를 사용하는데, VNC애서의 환경변수와 telnet에서의 환경변수가 서로 틀렵니다. profile에서 설정된 환경변수가 텔넷에서는 나오나, vnc를 통해 접속했을때에는 나오지 않아요. 어떻게 해결해야 하나요?
<yemharc> 그야 유저가 틀리니 틀릴수밖에요;;
<yemharc> VNC용 계정이 따로 있지 않나요?
<devSejong> profile에 적용시켜 놓으면 다 같이 적용되는거 아닌가요?
<devSejong> yemharc: 한번 찾아보도록 하겠습니다. 힌트가 된 것 같습니다.
<yemharc> devSejong: /etc/skel 인가 아래에 있는걸 건드려야 시스템 전체에요
<yemharc> 아, 아니 저건 유저 생성때였나;;
<yemharc> 여튼 /etc 아래에 있습니다. 찾으면 많이 나와요
<devSejong> 네 감사합니다..^^
<devSejong> 공통은 /etc/profile에 들어간다고 나오네요 분명히 설정되어있는데, 왜 안잡히는지 모르겠습니다.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> yemharc: vnc에서 한글입력하는 데, ㅎㅏㄴ ㄱ ㅡ ㄹ 이라고 입력됩니다. 방법은 없는지요? 이번에 서버 밀고 다시 구축하니 문제가 생기네요.
<razGon_web> 그리고 zombie프로그램돌아간다고 CLI상에서 알려주는데 그게 뭔지 아는 명령어 없을까요?
<yemharc> 좀비는 top 이라고 입력하면 제윌 윗줄에
<yemharc> Tasks: 63 total, 1 running, 61 sleeping, 0 stopped, 1 zombie
<yemharc> 이런 식으로 나옵니다.
<yemharc> kill -HUP `ps -A -ostat,ppid | grep -e '^[Zz]' | awk '{print $2}'`
<yemharc> 이걸 스크립트로 저장해서 -> kill_zombie 같은 식으로 써먹으면 한번에 죽여요
<yemharc> 한글입력은 vnc-viewer 어떤거 사용중이세요
<yemharc> 서버하고
<razGon_web> 서버는 vino씁니다. viewer는 realvnc 변형판요.
<razGon_web> kldp에서 있던거 다운받아서 쓰고 있습니ㅏㄷ.
<monos> 안녕하세요 혹시 일반컴퓨터에 유선랜카드 2개에 인터넷 회선 2개 몰려서 사용가능한가요?
<yemharc> 가능해요
<razGon_web> 스크립트부분에서 이해 안되는 군요. 일단은 복사 해서 저장합니다. ㅎ
<monos> yemharc: 님 그러면 랜카드1번이 인터넷 트레픽 사용중일때 랜카드2번을 사용할려면 어떤식으로 해야 되요?
<monos> 자동으로 사용 되는건가요?
<yemharc> 윈도에서라면 딱히 모르겠고, 리눅스라고 해도 프로그램 자체에 설정이 있거나 터미널에서 조작하지 않으면 그냥 자동이에요
<yemharc> 보통 자동으로 더 빠른쪽 선택합니다
<yemharc> 아니면 iptable 설정으로 하나는 입력만, 하나는 출력만 하게 할 수는 있어요. 근데 그거 설정하기 좀 매우 많이 귀찮아요;;
<monos> 토렌트 랜카드1번이 사용중이면
<monos> 웹서핑이랑 유투브 같은걸 랜카드 2번이 사용해서 지체 없이사용하고 싶은데
<yemharc> razGon_web: 비노 문제는 아닌거 같고 vnc 뷰어쪽이 문제인거 같네요
<yemharc> vnc가 기본적으로 real, tight 같은 "계열"이 있거든요
<yemharc> 서버랑 클라 계열이 틀린 경우에 문제가 좀 생길 수 있어요
<razGon_web> 문제는 이전은 나름 잘되었는데. 지금은 안됩니다.
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 저도 원인을 모르겠네요
<razGon_web> tight가 속도가 좀느린거 같아서 안했는데요. 그리고 한글도 같은 문제가 잇어서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 이게 풀리지 않는 숙제입니다. ㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_web: 이참에 RDP를
<yemharc> monos: 우분투 사용중이신건가요?
<razGon_web> 예.
<razGon_web> 그래야 될거 같아요.
<monos> yemharc: 민트랑 윈도우8이요
<razGon_web> RDP가 윈도우에서 우분투 연결할때 쓰는건가요?
<yemharc> 음...... 근데 한다고 해도 꽤 복잡한데...
<razGon_web> 음... 함 도전해보죠. 맨땅에 헤딩좀 해야 합니다. ㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_web: 아 RDP 말한게 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 지금도 vsftpd에서 pureftpd로 바꾸었습니다.
<yemharc> RDP는 원격데탑 전용으로 나온 프로토콜이에요
<razGon_web> 이것도 설정해야되는데 문제.ㅋ
<yemharc> Remote Desktop Protocol
<yemharc> 기본으로 rdesktop이 있어요
<yemharc> 서버쪽은 좀 설정해야 하고
<yemharc> monos: 대충 터미널 사용할 줄 아세요?
<monos> yemharc: 지금 당장할건 아니고 알아보고 할려구요
<yemharc> http://kakku.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/combine-two-connections-for-a-single-torrent-download-routing-through-multiple-uplinks/
<yemharc> 여기 참고해서 하시면 되요
<yemharc> 음.... 파이썬 좋네요 파이썬
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> yemharc: 님 혹시 개인서버에 동영상 넣고 자막파일 넣고 웹에서 플레이할때 자막까지 같이 나오게 못하나요?
<yemharc> VLC로 스트리밍 하세요
<monos> 윈도우에서는
<monos> 어떻게 해요?
<monos> 미디어플레이로 밖에 안되던데
<yemharc> 전 윈도우는 몰라서......
<monos> 스마트폰에도 VLC있죠?
<monos> 안드로이드
<yemharc> 네
<monos> 문제는 윈도우네요
<monos> VLC윈도우용이 있네요
<monos> 지금 다운 받는중
<yemharc> 엥.... 아뇨 서버쪽에서 VLC로 자막이랑 같이 쏴줘야죠;;
<monos> 잘 이해를 못하겠네요
<yemharc> 스트리밍은 서버가 영상/소리 보내주죠?
<monos> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 자막도 볼려면 자막도 서버가 보내줘야죠
<monos> 자막은 아무리 해두 안되네요
<monos> 그걸 알고 싶어요
<yemharc> VLC로 스트리밍 서버를 구축하고
<yemharc> 자막이랑 같이 보내게 세팅하세요
<monos> IIS윈도우서버 인데
<monos> VLC스트리밍 서버를 만들어야 하나봐요
<yemharc> 윈도용 VLC 받으면 거기에 스트리밍 기능 들어있어요
<yemharc> http://minimonk.tistory.com/1050
<razGon_web> 가장 맞는 것은 자막과 일치하기 시키면 되는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 인트라넷이면 삼바사용하실것을 권합니다.
<razGon_web> 아니면 xdrp상에서는 소리도 나오게 가능한데. 원격으로 관람하시는 것도 방법일듯 싶습니다.
<monos> razGon_web: 동영상파일이랑 자막파일 일치 시켰는데 안되요
<razGon_web> 물론 이방법으로 하면 스맛폰에서 보는 방법은 달리해야 겠지만요.
<razGon_web> monos: 영상파일에 합치는 것을 말합니다. "자체 자막"
<monos> razGon_web: 아하
<yemharc> 으......그거 무지 귀찮아요;;
<monos> 자체 자막 만들줄을 모르겠어요
<razGon_web> yemharc: xrdp를 설치해서 접속을 하려고 하니. 로드를 할수 없다고 나오네요.
<yemharc> 자막 입히는건 윈도용 툴 많아요. 찾아보세요
<suapapa> 제가 트랜스 코딩 없이 자막 보는 비법을 알려드릴께요
<razGon_web> suapapa: 고수등장!
<DarkCircle> 두둥!
<suapapa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hFV1MEc-lg
<DarkCircle> suapapa, 너브죽
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 드디어 하나둘씩 고수가 출현되고
<DarkCircle> 하지만 저는 흙이나 ... (먼산)
<yemharc> razGon_web: 설마 VNC 클라로 접속하신건 아니죠?
<suapapa> https://plus.google.com/u/0/118040095502884745897/posts/1wKh94jXutE
<suapapa> 프로젝트 설명
<yemharc> DarkCircle: suapapa 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 요새 머릿속에서 뭔가 하나둘씩 지워지고 있어서 sul peo yo =3
<yemharc> 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (drinking)
<DarkCircle>  ...
<yemharc> 이건 또 신개념 자막이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 동영상 속의 목소리는 이수아(8세)가 자막이 너무 빨리 지나가자 버럭 하는 것이지 영화의 목소리가 아닙니다.
<suapapa> (영화와의 싱크는 잘 맞고 있음)
<razGon_web> yemharc: 아니요.mstsc로 접속했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 저런 자막스타일이 좋은게
<DarkCircle> 눈 안좋은 사람에게 약.
<DarkCircle> 시각장애인이라고 해서 글씨가 하나도 안보이는게 아니라 어떤 사람의 경우는 어렴풋이 보여요.
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시, 맥에서 PDF 파일로 출력할 때 품질 지정하는 거 어디서 하는지 기억나세요?
<yemharc> 프린트요
<Seony> 종이인쇄 말구요, PDF로 출력하는거요
<yemharc> 일반 문서에서 -> 파일 -> 프린트 or 다음으로 내보내기(export) -> PDF 부분에 있습니다
<yemharc> 프린트에서 출력결과를 PDF로 저장하면 export랑 같더라구요
<Seony> 그냥 PDF로 저장만 하지, PDF의 퀄러티 자체를 조절하는건 안보이는데요
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/QfEB
<yemharc> 보시면 "이미지 품질"
<Seony> 음... 이게 Pages에서만 되는 거였네요...
<yemharc> 아뇨 저건 키노트요
<yemharc> 미리보기도 되고
<yemharc> 다 되는데요
<Seony> 저는 다른데서도 되는줄 알고 다른데 옵션이 숨어있는줄 알았어요
<yemharc> 정확한 이름이 [파일] -> [보내기]로 되어 있네요
<yemharc> 영문이라면 당연히 export고요
<Seony> Pages 자체 기능이네요...
<Seony> 아 아쉽네..
<yemharc> 엥....
<Seony> 웹사이트 Mock-up을 제작했는데, 이게 그냥 종이 사이즈에서는 글씨가 좀 많이 뭉개지더라구요... 좀 고품질로 뽑았으면 싶었는데, 여기는 그런 기능이 없네요
<yemharc> 어디서 내보내시는데요?
<Seony> 발사믹 목업 툴이요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 좀 귀찮지만 방법은 있어요
<yemharc> 에버노트로 클리핑하고 그걸 페이지나 키노트에서 불러들여서 PDF
<Seony> 그리고, 사파리에서 출력했을 때 페이지 나누지 않고 하나로 쭉 길게 뽑아내는 앱 혹시 아세요?
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐 익스텐션에
<Seony> 전에 앱스토어에 한국사람이 만든게 있었는데 너무 비싸서 담에 세일하면 사야지 했다가 까먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Awesome Screenshot
<yemharc> 사파리 익스
<Seony> 오오... 익스텐션이 있었군요
<yemharc> 상용에 비해선 약간 불편하긴 한데
<yemharc> 기능은 충분해요
<Seony> 근데 검색기능이 없네요... 찾는게 문제군요
<yemharc> Seony: http://awesomescreenshot.com
<Seony> 감사합니다. 찾았어요. 가장 인기있는 항목에 있었더라구요
<yemharc> 그거 공홈에 가시는게 나을거에요
<yemharc> 버전 업글이 확장팩 사이트가 좀 느려요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵈여
<rolling> hi
<rolling> 아무도 안계세요?
<lexlove> 즐거운 주말 되세요~
 * Cheayuncho is away: 사진보정하러 잠수
<monos> 데미안 리눅스도 우분투나 민트처럼 apt-get 형식인가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 데비안이 원조죠
<ladyimee> he3llo
<monos> 하이요
<monos> hello요
<monos> task 메신저에 하드 사용량도 나오게 할려면 어떻게 해야 되는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<monos> task manager
<razgon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_GNM> 리하이요
<razgon_GNM> 다시 들어 왔습니다.
<razgon_GNM> 내일 뵈요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 vi가 너무 쓰기 힘든데 쉽게 쓸 방법이 없을까요?
<monos> 윈도우 메모장 처럼 간편하게 쓰고 싶은데
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그냥 텍스트 에디터 쓰시면 되죠
<monos> 방법을 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 터미널이면 nano 쓰시면 됩니다
<monos> 터미널입니다.
<monos> apt-get install nano 하면 되요?
<Work^Seony> 나노는 기본 포함되어있어요
<monos> nano index.html
<monos> 감사합니다.
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 nano로 에디터 했더니 한글이 웹브라우저에서는 깨저 보입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그건 한글이라서 깨지는 건 아니구요, "인코딩"이라는게 달라서 그럴 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 리눅스나 맥 등등 전 세계적으로는 UTF-8이라는 인코딩을 쓰는데요, 그 파일을 작성하실 때나 혹은 대부분의 한국에서 쓰는 윈도우는 EUC-KR을 쓰거든요
<Work^Seony> 음... 보통 그럴 때는 리눅스에서 convmv라는 명령어로 인코딩을 바꾸기도 하는데, 명령어 사용이 익숙치 않으시면 윈도우에서 인코딩을 바꿔주는 텍스트 편집기를 쓰시면 될 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 이만 회의하러 잠시...
<monos> ftp폴더를  /var/www 변경할려고 하는데 잘안됩니다.
<monos> etc/passwd 로 가서 계정에 있는 폴더를 home/monos -> var/www 로 변경했는데
<monos> 로그인 자체가 안되어요
<wispit> ftp 기본 폴더를 변경하시려구요?
<wispit> 사용자로 로그인하면 사용자 홈으로 연결될텐데요. (~)
<monos> wispit: 네 안되어서 웹를 홈으로 바꾸었어요
<monos> var/www ->home/monos로 옴김
<monos> ftp를 옴길려니 너무 안되어서요
<monos> 삼바로 공유 설치 했습니다.
<monos> 윈도우에서 -> 리눅스 공유 폴더는 보이는데
<monos> 리눅스 -> 윈도우 공유 폴더 안보입니다.
<wispit> 저도 안보여서 노틸러스 connect to server 이용한답니다. 헤헷..
<monos> wispit: 님 노틸러스는 어떻게 해야 하는건가요? 검색을 아무리 해두 못찾겠습니다.
<razgon_web> 안녕하세요?
<monos> razgon_web: 님 하이요
<monos> razgon_web: 님 혹시 리눅스-> 윈도우 폴더 공유 하는 방법 아세요?
<monos> 제가 윈도우-> 리눅스 폴더는 삼바로 공유 되었는데
<monos> 리눅스-> 윈도우 폴더는 아무리 해두 안나오네요
<razgon_web> monos: 죄송합니다. 일하는 중이라서요. 있자가 답드릴께요.
<razgon_web> 루분투 소프트웨어 센터 설치하세요.
<monos> 네 일 보시고 나중에 답해 주셔두 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 휴... 회의하고 점심 먹으니 벌써 일과의 반이 지나가는군요...
<monos> 열씨미 하셔서 시간이 근방 가시나봐요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 삼바에서 리눅스 -> 윈도우 폴더 공유 하는방법 아시나요?
<monos> 윈도우->리눅스폴더는 공유가 되는데
<Work^Seony> monos, 구글 검색 해보셨구요?
<monos> 리눅스-> 윈도우 폴더가 아무리 해두 안나오네요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> ok, 일단은요,
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 계정에 반드시 비번을 설정하셔야해요.
<monos> 몇시간 째 검색해두 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 비번없이 로그인 해놓게 하시면, 절대 공유가 안됩니다...
<monos> 저번에 그래서 비번 걸어서
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 공유를 원하시는 폴더에 공유를 설정하시면 되요
<monos> 저번에 그래서 비번 걸어서 쳐서 로그인 하게 바꾸었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 리눅스에서 윈도우 접속할 때는 어떤 식으로 하셨어요?
<monos> 리눅스에서 윈도우로 접속이 안되요
<monos> 윈도우에서 -> 리눅스로는 접속이 됩니다.
<Work^Seony>  네 그러니까, 리눅스->윈도우 접속할 때 어떤 방법으로 하셨어요?
<monos> 메뉴에서 시스템-> 공유 폴더
<razgon_web> monos: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-software-center
<monos> 파일관리자 봐두 안나오네요
<razgon_web> 치시고요. 거기에서 그 소프트웨어 센터에서 samba라고 검색해 보세요.
<monos> 삼바는 지금 설치 해 두었어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러지마시구요,
<razgon_web> 그러면 samba의 gui관리자가 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 노틸러스에서 네트워크 접속하는 방법 아세요?
<razgon_web> 그걸루 공유할 폴더 지정하고 암호지정하시면 가장 편해요.
<monos> 노틸러스에서 네트워크 접속 하는방법으 알고 싶습니다.
<monos> 그걸 검색했는데 아무리 검색해두 못찾겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> razgon_web, monos님은 윈도우->리눅스가 아니라 그 반대에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> monos, 제가 지금 영문 상태라서 한글로는 뭐라고 나오는지 모르겠지만, 노틸러스 띄운다음 마우스 맨 위로 올리면 메뉴 나오잖아요
<razgon_web> Work^Seony: 예 반대로 하는 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 거기서 보기 오른쪽에 있는 메뉴, 영어로는 Go 인데, 거기 보면 네트워크 메뉴가 있거든요. 그거 누르면 윈도우 공유폴더를 알아서 검색해줄 거에요
<razgon_web> 리눅스에서 저렇게 치고 난뒤에 소프트웨어 센터에서 samba라고 하면 설정하기 편한 관리자가 잇어서요.
<Work^Seony> razgon_web, 오~ 삼바의 GUI 관리자는 자기 자신을 관리하는 기능만 있는 건 아니었었군요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 알려주신 apt-get은 루분투네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_web> 외부의 윈도우가 로그인할때 관리해줍니다.
<razgon_web> 옙
<razgon_web> 이상하게 루분투 센터에만 있더군요.
<razgon_web> 그놈패널 코어버전으로 해서 그런지 그놈센터에는 안보이는거 같아서요.
<razgon_web> 루분투 센터는 다시 삭제 하면 되니깐요.ㅎ
<razgon_web> 꼼수입니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 제가 잘은 모르겠지만, 그 패키지가 그놈 기반이 아니라서 그런게 아닐까요?
<monos> razgon_web: 리눅스 민트 14 나디아 인데 이거도 되겠죠?
<razgon_web> 그래도 됩니데
<monos> 리눅스 파일관리자가 Thunar 1.4.0 노틸러스가 아니였네요
<razgon_web> 제가 이것을 안것은 루분투 노트북에 윈도연결하려다가 발견한 변칙적인 방법입니다.
<razgon_web> 실제로는 터미널 입력해야 하는데.
<razgon_web> 그것을 gui로 구현하더군요.
<monos> razgon_web: 민트라서 노틸러스를 따로 깔아야 하나봐요
<razgon_web> 노틸러스 안설치해도 됩니다.
<razgon_web> 최소한 제방법은요.
<razgon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon_web> 갑자기 조용...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<monos> 삼바와 씨름중이요
<Work^Seony> 담달에 교육 가는데 벌써부터 흥분 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_web> 오웅..
<monos> 루분투 소프트센터 깔아버리니 더 꼬였어요
<razgon_web> 멋지시겠군요.
<razgon_web> 헉..
<Work^Seony> 회계 담당 직원이 티케팅 해야한다고 메일 왔거든요...
<razgon_web> 소프트웨어 센터 설치한뒤에
<razgon_web> 루분투소프트웨어 센터로 가서 "samba"라고 검색해보세요.
<razgon_web> 그러면 뭐가 뜰겁니다.
<monos> 삼바가 이미 깔려 있어서
<monos> 루분투 소프트센터에는 삼바가 표시는 되는데 인스톨도 안되고 다운도 안되요
<razgon_web> 그렇군요.
<razgon_web> 그게 gui장치인데
<wispit> 잠시 밥먹고와서 대답을 못드렸네요. 죄송해요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-09
<monos> 처음부터 다시 해야 할거 같아요
<monos> 삼바도 다 지우고 설정파일들도 다 지우고
<monos> 갑자기 윈도우에서 -> 리눅스로도 안되요
<wispit> thunar 도 메뉴바에 [file]-connect to server 있을텐데요?
<monos> wispit: 님 메뉴가 없네요
<wispit> 거기에 type : window share로 하시고, 윈도우박스에서 ipconfig로 ip 확인하신담에 해당 ip 넣으시구, sharefolder 에 공유하신 폴더 넣으시면 될꺼예요~
<wispit> [file] 메뉴가 아니면 [go] 에 있을지도 모르겠네요. 제가 xubuntu 썼을때에도 비슷한 메뉴 찾아서 접속했었거든요 ㅎ
<wispit> [윈도우] -- [리눅스] 이렇게 두대의 컴퓨터가 있으신가보네요? 각각 공유폴더 만드셔서 파일 공유하시려는거 맞으시죠?
<monos> 네
<monos> wispit: 님 맞습니다.
<monos> 윈도우에서 -> 리눅스로는 성공했는데 지금은 너무 막 만져서 그것마져 안됩니다.
<monos> 리눅스-> 윈도우로 성공 할려고 너무 막 만지다 보니 막 꼬여버렸습니다.
<Work^Seony> 점심 먹고 시간 지나니까 이제 슬슬 식곤증이...
<razgon_web> 미안해요..ㅠㅠ
<wispit> 아, 리눅스에서 윈도우 공유폴더접속에는 따로 리눅스 삼바건드릴 필요가 없는데, 아쉽네요.. ㅠ..ㅠ
<razgon_web> 단서가 첫 설정때라고 하는게 맞으려군요.ㅋ
<razgon_web> 설정만 조작하면 되는데...ㅠㅠ
<monos> 다시 처음부터 하면 됩니다.
<wispit> 네, 아마 apt-get purge 하면 conf 파일도 지워질지 모르겠네요.. 저두 우분투 시작한지 얼마 안되어서...
<wispit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70423/how-do-i-connect-to-a-server-with-thunar-in-xubuntu
<wispit> 요 링크 참조되려나 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> purge는 지워질 거에요.  remove하면 남아있구요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<wispit> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 다들 주말이신데
<ahoops_> 채팅하시느라고 고생이 많으십니다.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 꾸벅
<ahoops_> 동지애를 느끼고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 주말이 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 3시간 후면 주말 시작이군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 주말이 과연 좋은걸까 싶기도해요.
<Work^Seony> 좋은데요.  계속 주말만 왔으면 좋겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 솔로들은 그렇지 못해요.
<ahoops_> 차트를 그려야해서.
<ahoops_> 라이블러리 찾아보고있는데.
<ahoops_> http://www.highcharts.com/demo/
<ahoops_> 요게 꽤 좋아보이는데, 라이센스가 애매해보이군요.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 차트그릴때 어떤걸로 찍어내세요?
<Work^Seony> 안그리는데요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 왜 안그려요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 2가지 라이브러리가 있는데요
<ahoops_> 네.
<Work^Seony> 하나는 PHP에서 쓰이는 무료 차트 라이브러리가 있는데 이름은 까먹었구요,
<Work^Seony> 다른 하나는 파이썬 기반으로 만들어진 Graphite이라는 라이브러리가 있어요
<ahoops_> 네.
<Work^Seony> 근데... 주신 링크는 js 같네요
<razgon_web> ahoops_: 솔로뿐만 아니라 애아빠도 힘듭니다.
<razgon_web> 오늘 진료본뒤에 집으로 출근입니다..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 네. 순수 js로 된 녀석을 찾고있어요.
<ahoops_> 서버사이드 언어에 종속받는 상황을 피해야해서요.
<Work^Seony> 이거 무료에요?
<ahoops_> razgon_web: "애아빠"라는 단어에 제 마음이 더 부셔지는것같아요.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 하이차트는 아닌것같아요.
<ahoops_> 상업용으로 쓰면 라이센스 구매해야하는것같군요.
<Work^Seony> 무료가 아니면 의미가 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그니깐 이쁜거 다른거 찾고있자나요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> graphite 보세요
<ahoops_> 함보구용.
<Work^Seony> http://graphite.wikidot.com/screen-shots
<ahoops_> 안이쁘면 미어할거임.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<wispit> 흐음, 제가 irc 초보라 그러는데 nick: 대화 나오는거 무슨 명령어인가요? ㅠ..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> wispit, 자동완성이라고 하는 기능입니다.
<Work^Seony> 닉을 몇글자 치시고 탭키를 치시면 되요
<wispit>  /query 인가요? 아님 /msg?
<wispit> Work^Seony, 아~ !!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_web> tap키 누르세요. 제 대화면을 raz하고tap
<wispit> razgon_web, 아하~! 감사합니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 이건 무료. http://pchart.sourceforge.net/
<Work^Seony> wispit, : 로 나오게 할지 콤마로 나오게할지는 쓰시는 irc 클라이언트에서 바꾸실 수 있어요
<wispit> Work^Seony, 아, 감사합니다. xchat 쓰고 있는데 찾아봐야 겠네요!
<Work^Seony> ;-)
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 안이쁨.
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 이런건 어때요? 100% 무료에요. http://tympanus.net/Tutorials/Animated3DBarChart/
<ahoops_> 인터랙티브하지않으면 안되요.
<ahoops_> 정적인 이미지를 결과값으로 뽑아낸다거나 그럼안되요.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 이거는 좋지만 치명적인 점이.. css3라서 안되요.
<ahoops_> ie6 안돌아가자나요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그동네는 아직도 그거 쓰는군요
<ahoops_> 이쁘고 다 잘돌아가고 인터랙티브한거 찾아주세요.
<Work^Seony> ie6를 쓰는거라면 제이쿼리도 못쓰잖아요
<ahoops_> 그래요??
<Work^Seony> 제이쿼리도 안되고 게다가 ie6이면서 인터랙티브한 그래프 라이브러리는 없을 거 같은데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로 ie6면 최신 자바스크립트 문법은 안되는 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 html5에서 나오는 audio 태그도 안먹힐텐데..
<ahoops_> 그런태그는 쓰면안되요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 오디오 태그는 ie8에도 안먹히겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 암튼 제가 알기로는 자바스크립트도 제약사항이 많을 거에요
<ahoops_> 인간적으로 ie6는 버릴까요?
<razgon_web> 그것때문에 스트리밍 서비스가 안되는 거죠.
<ahoops_> 1%미만이라는데..
<ahoops_> jquery 2.0부터 익스 6,7,8 전부 버리는군요.
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 검색하니까 ie7 이하에서 제이쿼리 문제 해결방법 등등 많긴 많네요
<Work^Seony> ahoops, http://tympanus.net/Tutorials/MultipleAreaChartsD3/ 이거 어때요?
<ahoops_> 그건 안되요.
<Work^Seony> 그래프 아래 바에서 드래그를 하면 줌인/아웃이 되요
<ahoops_> D3는 svg기반이라서 익스9부터 돌아가요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<monos> wispit: 님 /etc/samba/smb.conf 파일을 지우고 삼바를 다시 깔았더니 삼바 암호 설정이 안되요
<monos> monos-linux var # smbpasswd -a monos
<monos> Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 결국엔 raphaeljs밖에 없는것인가. ㅠ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> JSTae76: 낼름.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> ahoops_: 낼름
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: svg만 ie가 지원해줬어도 상당히 선택의 폭이 넓어질텐데, ie가 발목을 잡는상황이네요.
<wispit> monos:  smb.conf 파일은 있나요? ls -l /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: http://selection.datavisualization.ch
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 여기보시고 주말에 독후감좀쓰세요.
<monos> wispit: 님 없습니다 파일이 사라짐
<monos> wispit: 재설치해두 파일이 안나옵니다.
<wispit> monos:  흠, sudo apt-get purge samba 로 지우시고, sudo apt-get install samba 해두 파일 안나오나요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 전부 오픈소스에요?
<monos> wispit: 네 안나옵니다.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 아니에요. 상용도있고요, 웹기반이 아닌것도 있고요. 플래시기반도 많구요.
<Work^Seony> 아.. 전부 다르네요
<Work^Seony> 여기 사이트 좋네요
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 전 좋은것만 알려드립니다.
<ahoops_> UI도 상당하죠?
<JSTae76> 음냐
<monos> wispit: 님 smb.conf 파일을 어디서 구해야 할거 같아요
<monos> wispit: 재설치 했는데 설정파일이 안나오니 환장하겠습니다.
<wispit> monos:  후미.. 잠시만요, smb.conf 파일 제가 하나 드려야 겠네요..
<ahoops_> monos: 삼바설정파일은 검색해보시면 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 쌈바는 건드릴거 몇개 없는데..
<ahoops_> 삼바 사용자 인증정책이 4가지있는데, 일단 인증없이 접근할수있는 설정파일을 찾아서 적용해보시고 나중에 인증설정을 추가하시는게 좋을것같아요.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 암튼, 차트이쁜거 찾아주세요.
<monos> 설정파일 너무 막 만지다 보니 꼬이고 꼬여서 설정파일을 지우고 새로 삼바를 깔았는데 설정파일은 설치가 안되고 있습니다.
<wispit> monos:  wget http://ustine.com/smb.conf
<wispit> monos:  요거 받아가세요. 설정안한 smb.conf 입니다
<monos> wispit: 감사합니다.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 서버싸이드에서 차트를 그려내면 종속적이 되니, 가능하면 js로 차트는 다 그려내고 데이터만 json정도로 취하는 형태의 라이블러에 인터랙티브하고 크로스브라우징되는거 찾아주세요.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<monos> wispit: 님 설정다시 하고 삼바를 다시 시작해도 윈도우 -> 리눅스도 안되고
<monos> 리눅스->윈도우도 안됩니다.
<monos> 처음에 했을때는 윈도우->리눅스는 되었는데 먼가 이상해졌습니다.
<monos> 리부팅하고 올게요
<monos> wispit: 님 삼바는 아무이상없이 잘 돌아가고 폴더 설정도 제대로 된거 같은데
<monos> wispit: 아무리해도 윈도우->리눅스 , 리눅스->윈도우 둘다 공유가 안되고 있습니다.
<monos> 새벽에는 윈도우->리눅스는 되었는데 무엇때문 인지 모르겠지만 그것마져 안되고 있네요
<monos> 뭐가 잘못된지도 모르겠어서 멀 검색해야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<wispit> monos:  흠, 이상하네요.
<monos> 리눅스에서 삼바는 잘돌아가고 있는거 같아요
<wispit> monos:  sudo ufw status 하셔서 포트 열려있는지 확인하셨나요?
<monos> monos-linux monos # sudo ufw status
<monos> 상태: 비활성
<monos> 비활성 되었네요
<wispit> 그럼 firewall 설정을 안하셨나보네요. 포트 다 열려있으면 문제는 없는거 같은데. ㅎㅎ;
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> wispit: firewall 설정을 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<wispit> 윈도우 네트워크 환경에서 못찾는 거면, 네트워크드라이브 추가 항목으로 직접 연결해보세요
<wispit> monos:  리눅스-> 윈도우 또한 connect to server 로 직접 연결해보시구요
<wispit> monos:  ip 직접 입력하셔서요.
<wispit> monos: 저두 꼭 집어서 뭐가 잘못되었는지 몰라 도와드리기가 힘드네요. ^^;;
<monos> \\192.168.0.4
<wispit> monos:  netstat -an | grep LISTEN 으로 445번 포트 열려있는지 확인해보시겠어요?
<wispit> monos:  tcp        0      0 :::445                      :::*                        LISTEN
<monos> 455라는건 없네요
<monos> 여기 링크 해두 될지 모르겠네요
<monos> 한번 링크 해볼게여
<wispit> 좀 길죠~
<monos> monos-linux monos # netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<monos> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<monos> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<monos> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<monos> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<monos> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<monos> tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<monos> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<monos> tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN
<monos> tcp6       0      0 :::445                  :::*                    LISTEN
<monos> tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:8005          :::*                    LISTEN
<wispit> 아 있네요
<monos> tcp6       0      0 :::139                  :::*                    LISTEN
<monos> tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8841     /tmp/.X11-unix/X0
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8722     /var/run/mdm_socket
<wispit> 스톱하셔두 되요
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10177    /tmp/ssh-kY9MvPrvK2k9/agent.1609
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10217    /tmp/.ICE-unix/1609
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     12256    /tmp/pulse-2L9K88eMlGn7/native
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6846     @/com/ubuntu/upstart
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8079     @/org/bluez/audio
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8840     @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11875    @/tmp/dbus-inBb1Ry2C8
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8038     /var/run/avahi-daemon/socket
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     SEQPACKET  LISTENING     7038     /run/udev/control
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8837     /var/run/samba/unexpected
<monos> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     111394
<wispit> 스톱이 안되시나보네요..;;
<monos> 네
<monos> 이걸 어떻게 해야 되요?
<wispit> 445번 포트는 잘 열려있는데 안되는거 보니깐, conf 파일 설정 문제이거나 서버는 잘 열려있는데 접속을 못하시는거 같아요;;
<monos> 내가 접속을 못하는거 같아요
<monos> 아무래도 윈도우->리눅스 새벽에 한번 되었는데 그것이 맞는거 같아요
<monos> 리눅스->윈도우 가는건 커넥트 투 네트웍으로 가야 하는데
<monos> 공유폴더로 자꾸 갈려고 하니 안되었는거 같아요
<monos> 지금은 윈도우->리눅스 , 리눅스->윈도우 둘다 안되지만
<monos> Thunar 1.4.0 지금 커넥트 투 네트웍 나오게 할려고 검색중입니다.
<wispit> 윈도우-> 리눅스 접속 방법은 http://liverex.tistory.com/1198 한번 참고해보시구요
<monos> wispit: 님 윈도우->리눅스는 성공했습니다.
<wispit> monos:  오 츄카드립니다. 제가 더 기쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> wispit: 리눅스->윈도우는 Thunar 이걸 커넥트 투 네트웍 나오는게 하는정보만 찾으면 될거 같아요
<wispit> monos:  의외로 쉬운 곳에 있어서, 아마 찾으면 놀라실꺼예요..
<wispit> monos:  제가 사용한지 너무 오래되서 기억이 안나 정확히 말씀을 드릴수가 없네요..
<monos> thunar connect to server 도저히 못찾겠네요
<monos> xfce지우고 gnom으로 깔아야 할까요? xfce가 가벼워서 좋았는데
<monos> 어떻게해야 될지 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> monos, Ctrl+L 누르면 뭐 나와요?
<monos> 폴더 위치
<Work^Seony> 거기다, smb://윈도우주소 쳐보세요
<monos> Work^Seony: /home/monos
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 감사합니다 되요
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 옆구리!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 그런데 윈도우 탐색기 처럼 폴더나 아이콘 처럼 나오게는 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 그거는 Thunar인가 거기서 설정하면 되는거 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 지금은 어떤 식으로 나오는데요?
<monos> smb://192.168.0.4/
<monos> 창에 이런식으로 적어야 나와요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그 의미였구나...
<Work^Seony> Thunar 왼쪽 창에 혹시 네트워크 뭐 그런거 없어요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 알았네요
<monos> smb앞에 그림 나오는걸 드레그 해서 놓으니 되었어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 이제 하나씩 알아가시네요
<monos> 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을... 혼자서 문제해결이 가능한 날이 오시길... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 정말 그랬으면 좋겠습니다.
<monos> 이거 윈도우에서는 30분도 안되어서 해결하는걸 6시간 이상 붙잡고 해결하니 그것도 혼자도 해결못해서 너무 답답하네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 리눅스 쓰시다보면 구글링 실력이 늘어납니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 식사하고 이따가 올게요
<Work^Seony> 저도 이만 퇴근합니다
<razgon_web> 헉.. 해결되었군요.
<razgon_web> Seony: 리하이요.
<Seony> 넵 리하이입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_web> Xrdp를 설치하니 왜 내가 vnc를 사용했는가라는 회의감이 들더군요.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_web> 독감으로 1주일. 그리고 바쁜 일상으로 1주일. 2주 미루어졌으니 서버 복구를 다시 해야 될거 같습니다.
<razgon_web> 이번주 테마는 pureFTP
<razgon_web> 아. owncloud기간이 지나가니 다시 공부해야 겠군요. 근데 이거 4.3기가 밖에 저장 안되나요?
<razgon_web> 지난번에 ahoops 님의 파일동기화하면서 이거 알려드렸는데. 용량제한 있다고 하던데요.
<Seony> 설정패널에서 용량 늘려주면 되죠
<razgon_web> 그렇군요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_web> 저는 퇴근합니다. 가서 뵈요.ㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 민트 리눅스 14 입니다.
<monos> monos@monos-linux /usr/lib/xchat/plugins $ uname -a
<monos> Linux monos-linux 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<monos> monos@monos-linux /usr/lib/xchat/plugins $ cat /etc/issue
<monos> Linux Mint 14 Nadia \n \l
<monos> monos@monos-linux /usr/lib/xchat/plugins $  lsb_release -a
<monos> No LSB modules are available.
<monos> Distributor ID:	LinuxMint
<monos> Description:	Linux Mint 14 Nadia
<monos> Release:	14
<monos> Codename:	nadia
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 우분투 몇버전인지 어떻게 알수 있나요?
<monos> Ubuntu 12.10 ("Quantal Quetzal")  i386 |  AMD64
<monos> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin")  i386 |  AMD64
<monos> Ubuntu 11.10 ("Oneiric Ocelot")  i386 |  AMD64
<monos> Ubuntu 11.04 ("Natty Narwhal")  i386 |  AMD64
<monos> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ("Lucid Lynx")  i386 |  AMD64
<monos> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ("Hardy Heron")  i386 |  AMD64
<monos> 민트 14 나디아 인데 멀 받아야 할지 모르겠습니다.
<razgon_OpT2> 리하이요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<razgon_OpT2> 동물원에 왔습니다
<ahoops> 우아
<razgon_OpT2> 애들데리고요.
<ahoops> 부럽습니다.
<ahoops> (많이요 ㅠㅠ)
<razgon_OpT2> 거기는 기본적으로 관광지잖아요
<ahoops> 딸이 없어요.
<ahoops> 요즘은 밖에 나가는것도 귀찮구요.
<monos> 매일 방콕입니다.
<DarkCircle> 요새 우분투 플랫폼 번역 관리하시는 분 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 번역이 망가진게 한두군데가 아니군요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<monos_> 혹시 U토렌트 원격으로 다른컴퓨터에서 토렌트 가동중인 컴퓨터로 다운걸줄 아시는분?
<lexlove_phone> hi
<lexlove_phone> 아무도 안 계세요?
<lexlove_phone> 주말엔 조용하군요.^^
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony^Zzz> Hi
<Seony^Zzz> 스타크래프트2 군단의 심장 구매 완료 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony^Zzz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh> 리하이요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-10
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요? 좋은아침입니다.
<Cheayuncho> 좋은아침입니다!
<ahoops_> 네네 반갑습니다.
<Cheayuncho> 외출은해야되는데. 머리가 폭탄맞은것같되었구..
<Cheayuncho> 부천에서 동대문까지 가기가 너~~~무 귀찮네요.. ㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 안그래두 서버이전작업도 해야되는데 태스크가 아주 줄줄이 밀리는군요..
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 부천에서 동대문이면 엄청나게 장거리인데요? ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> BMW홀릭입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> Bus, Metro, Walk ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 쉽지않은길~~에요.
<Cheayuncho> 운동도 되구 좋죠.. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 동대문가서 옷좀 샀으면 좋겠군요.
<ahoops_> 4벌가지고 몇년을 살았더니 요즘은 옷좀사고싶어요.
<Cheayuncho> ㅎㅎ 날씨도 따듯해졌는데 다녀오시는것도 좋으실것같아요~~~
<Cheayuncho> 오늘은 조금 어제보다 추워졌지만요
<ahoops_> 네..ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 개량한복이나 개량 창파오같은거 사고싶은데.
<ahoops_> 종종 찾아보면 딱 맘에드는 디자인이 없는것같아요.
<Cheayuncho> 그런경운~ 직접 수주하셔서 입으시는것도 좋지요
<ahoops_> 근데 동대문 왜 가세요?
<Cheayuncho> 포장할 봉지랑 몇가지 좀 재료좀살려구용~
<ahoops_> 네..
<Cheayuncho> 그러면서 청계천타고 좀내려가서 전기재료도 사구할려구요~
<Cheayuncho> 특히 알프스꺼 포텐셔미터랑 몇가지 부품을좀 소규모로 수급해야되서요~
<ahoops_> 뭔가 좀 희귀,레어템 구하시러 가시는것같아요~
<Cheayuncho> 넵 레어템입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 찾는게... 청계천에서 극소량 입고되는 그런부품이에요
<Cheayuncho> 인터넷에선 팔지않던가 외국에서 가져와야되는 그런거라서요
<ahoops_> 뭐 사러가면 딱. 그냥 용산가서 맘에 드는거 있으면 사고 급귀가.
<Cheayuncho> 자금넉넉히 가져가서 닉시관도 있음
<Cheayuncho> 사볼려구요
<ahoops_> 이 패턴이 아니신것같아요.어렵다.
<Cheayuncho> 닉시관시계가 이쁘니까.
<razGon_Xsh> 리하이요
<Cheayuncho> 선물로 주긴 정말 좋거든요
<razGon_Xsh> Cheayuncho: 조상무 하이.
<ahoops_> razGon_Xsh: 낼름.
<Cheayuncho> 빈티지하지~ 불도들어오는데 LED완 새뭇다른느낌을주니까요
<razGon_Xsh> ahoops_: 안녕하세요?
<Cheayuncho> razGon_Xsh, 안뇽하십니까!
<razGon_Xsh> http://musha3630.blog.me/80182246604
<Cheayuncho> 저두 용산가서 맘에드는거있음 사고 서울을 그냥 걸어다니다가
<Cheayuncho> 귀가합니다
<razGon_Xsh> 트랜스미션 데몬을 설정하는 홈피 추천요.
<Cheayuncho> 요즈음은 웬만해서 딱히 살게없어서 다행이지만요
<razGon_Xsh> 위에것은 포고 플러그로 홈서버 구축하는 내용의 블로그.
<razGon_Xsh> 괜찮네요.
<Cheayuncho> iptime제품이
<Cheayuncho> ,mysql취약점도있었고
<Cheayuncho> ssh도 되서 그걸로 장난질 치는거 많다고 하더라구요
<ahoops_> iptime에서 서버도 팔아요?
<Cheayuncho> NAS라고해서
<Cheayuncho> 스토리지에다가 네트워크 결합한 그런게있어요
<Cheayuncho> 서버라하면 서버긴하네요~
<ahoops_> 아..공유기만 파는얘들이 아니군요.
<Cheayuncho> iptime은 저기 중국인가 타이완 OEM제품입니다
<Cheayuncho> EFM이라고해서 국내에 iptime이라 이름붇여서 나오는제품이에요
<razGon_Xsh> 요즘은 공유기랑 같이 기능 같이 하는 것이 나오던데요.
<razGon_Xsh> ㅇㅇ
<Cheayuncho> 상당수가 한국기업이라 오해하시더군요
<razGon_Xsh> 브랜드.
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 대만기업.
<Cheayuncho> 대만이였군요
<razGon_Xsh> EFM은 한국기업.
<ahoops_> 아 그런가요.
<razGon_Xsh> 한성과 비슷하다고 보면 되요.
<ahoops_> 전 한국업체인줄알았어요.
<razGon_Xsh> 상장회사인가 될거 에요.
<razGon_Xsh> 한성은 한국회사이나 한성노트북은 중국거
<ahoops_> 몇일전 아시는분이 한성 인민에어 사러 용산까지 다녀오셨는데 한달 기다려야한다는 말을 듣고 오셨다고 하더군요.
<ahoops_> 잘팔리나봐요.
<Cheayuncho> 넵
<Cheayuncho> 디자인두그렇고 해서 그런가벼요
<razGon_Xsh> 인민에서 생각보다 허접하다고 하던데요
<razGon_Xsh> 제친구 한달째 기다리고 있는데 안와요.
<razGon_Xsh> 춘절껴서 아주 그냥 단단하게 잼되버렸죠.
<razGon_Xsh> Cheayuncho: 페북으로 나중에 질문할거 있는데. 잇다가 알려주세요.
<razGon_Xsh> Cheayuncho: 조상무님 크롬쓰고 잇죠?
<Cheayuncho> 네
<Cheayuncho> 크롬, 오페라, 파폭쓰고
<Cheayuncho> 테스트용으로 사파리씁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 어재선지 사이트마다 브라우저를 바꿔가네요
<razGon_Xsh> 저는 사파리는 아이패드에서 그냥 쓰고. 크롬을 주로 씁니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 익플은 집에서 메인컴으로 가끔씩.
<razGon_Xsh> 아. 북마크 하는 방법에 대해서 물어 보려구요.
<Cheayuncho> 전 결제할때 외엔 아예 켜지도않네요
<Cheayuncho> 크롬은 주소창의
<Cheayuncho> 별모양을 누르심되요
<razGon_Xsh> 아. 그거 말구요.
<razGon_Xsh> 북마크 해놓은거 정리법.ㅁ
<razGon_Xsh> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> ctrl+alt+o누르심 북마크바가 나와요
<Cheayuncho> ctrl+shift+o누르심
<Cheayuncho> 북마크 목록이뜨거든요
<Cheayuncho> 전 폴더별로 정리해서 북마크바에서 바로 카데고리화시킨 북마크로 접속해서 씁니다
<razGon_Xsh> 흠.. 그렇군요.
<Cheayuncho> 북마크가 거의 1만개가 넘어가니까... 정리안하면 못써먹겠더라구요,,
<razGon_Xsh> 정리시키는 구분법이 있으려나요?
<razGon_Xsh> 카테고리화 시키는 군요. 몇개 카테고리로 나뉘나요?
<razGon_Xsh> 한 5개에서 서브로 가는 게 좋을까요?
<Cheayuncho> 폴더내에
<Cheayuncho> 폴더가 들어가니까
<razGon_Xsh> 아. 그런 방법적인게 아니라 컨텐츠적인 방법요.
<Cheayuncho> 입맛대루 하심 좋아요~ 전 너무 량이 많아서 한 카데고리안에 안들어가서 대분류 소분류 소소분류식으로 나누어서 써요
<Cheayuncho> 안그럼 한눈에 안들어와서 찾다가 시간다보내요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> 대략 기준을 어떻게 하나요? 좀더 구체화하면요?
<razGon_Xsh> 대분류 소분류라...흠.,..\
<Cheayuncho> 잠시만용
<razGon_Xsh> 하긴. 저도 북마크로 하는데.
<razGon_Xsh> 아니요. 있다가 물어 볼께요.
<razGon_Xsh> 저 교회가야 하는지라..^^;
<razGon_Xsh> 주님께 인사
<Cheayuncho> 그럼 페북에 올려놓을게요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 감사~!
<razGon_Xsh> 역시... 상무님 짱.~~~~~~!
<jasonjang> Cheayuncho, 닉시관 시계는 자작해요? 아니면 완성품을 찾아요?
<iisamns> 안녕하세요
<ubuntu-ko> 안녕하세요
<ubuntu-ko> 음
<jasonjang> ubuntu-ko 가 누구셔?
<jasonjang> ubuntu-ko = mono 가 누구셔?
<monoss> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monoss> Seony님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monoss> Seony님 혹시 한컴퓨터 인터넷 2대 사용해보셨어요?
<monoss> 제가 한컴퓨터 인터넷 2대 달까 생각중인데요
<Seony> 저는 7대 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<monoss> 랜카드 2개에 인터넷 2대면
<monoss> 자기가 원하는 프로그램마다 인터넷 설정가능해요?
<Seony> 설정이라뇨?
<monoss> 그리고 어떻게 해야 되는지 모르는겠는데요
<monoss> 지금 컴퓨터 1대에 인터넷 1대거든요
<monoss> 만약 토렌트로 인터넷 하나가 사용중이면
<monoss> 다른 인터넷 하나로 스트리밍이나 웹서핑 인터넷 게임
<Seony> 공유기 라는 기계를 사서 달면 아주 쉽게 자동으로 해결되는 문제에요.
<monoss> 사용하면 인터넷 때문에 핑이 높아지거나 랙이 안생겨서
<monoss> 공유기는 집에 있는데요
<monoss> 공유기에 들어오는 인터넷1개 라서요
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 공유기에 들어오는 인터넷은 하나가 있고, 집에 있는 컴퓨터들을 그 공유기에 연결하면, 인터넷 선 하나를 나머지 컴퓨터들이 서로 공유하는거죠
<monoss> Seony님 인터넷 모뎀에서 공유기로 가는선이 1개 인데요
<monoss> 내 공유기로는 안될거 같아요
<monoss> 이해는 좀 되는거 같은데
<monoss> IPtime T3004 인데요
<Seony> 공유기 라는 단어 그대로 생각해보세요.  인터넷 선 하나를 여러대가 쓸 수 있게 "공유"를 해줄 수 있게 하는 기계에요
<monoss> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?cat_id=40002659&nv_mid=5848947468&frm=NVSCMOD&query=iptime%20T3004
<monoss> 네
<monoss> 인터넷 선1개는 ip1개고 인터넷도 1개자나요?
<monoss> 인터넷 1개로 토렌트 다운 받고 있으면 다른인터넷(게임)이나 스트리밍 하면 너무 느려서 못하게 되요
<Seony> 그건 당연하죠
<monoss> 그래서 인터넷 2개로 사용하고 싶은데
<Seony> 수도 파이프에 물이 1초에 1리터씩 나온다고 가정했을 때,
<monoss> 한 컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개 사용하면
<Seony> 화장실에서 0.5리터를 쓰고있으면, 다른 곳에서는 0.5리터만 나오겠죠.
<monoss> 네
<monoss> 한컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개로 인터넷 두개 사용할려고 하는데요
<Seony> 그러면 인터넷 회선을 하나 더 신청해야죠
<monoss> 네
<monoss> 그건 알겠는데요
<monoss> 프로그램 마다 설정이 가능하고
<Seony> 아... 컴퓨터마다 사용할 수 있는 용량을 정할 수 있냐는 질문이군요
<monoss> 프로그램 마다 설정이 가능한가요?
<monoss> 한 컴퓨터에 인터넷 2개요
<monoss> 프로그램 마다 랜카드를 불리시켜서
<monoss> 사용이 가능한가요?
<Seony> 토렌트의 경우는, 토렌트 프로그램에서 자체적으로 다운로드 속도에 제한을 걸 수 있구요
<monoss> 속도 때문에 아니라 핑이 너무 높아져서 그래요
<Seony> 핑이 높다는 건 속도가 느리다는 의미잖아요
<monoss> 다른걸 아예 못하겠더라구요 속도를 아무리 낮추어도 그래서
<monoss> 네
<monoss> 그러네요
<monoss> 그래서 싼인터넷 해서 2개 사용해볼려고 합니다.
<Seony> 프로그램마다 속도 지정이 가능하다면 그렇게 하면 되는데, 그게 아니라면 걍 알아서 조절하는 수밖에 없죠..
<monoss> 문제는 랜카드 2개로 인터넷을 자기가 원하는 프로그램으로 설정이 가능한가 입니다.
<monoss> 만약 토렌트로 인터넷 1개가 사용중이면
<monoss> 익스플로러는 다른 인터넷으로 사용 가능하게 하고 싶은데요
<Seony> 랜카드를 프로그램별로 할당하는 건 안되요
<monoss> 그럼 인터넷 2개 달아도 쓸모가 없네요?
<monoss> Seony님 인터넷에 보면 IP라고 있자나요?
<Seony> 네. 반대로, 랜카드 2개를 하나로 묶어서 2배의 속도를 내는 기술을 쓰죠..
<monoss> Seony님 한 인터넷에 아이피가 2개 있으면 그건 2개 인터넷인가요?
<Seony> 네. 그렇다고 보죠
<monoss> Seony님 아이피가 2개 있는 인터넷은 프로그램마다 설정 가능한가요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<monoss> Seony님 허브= 컴퓨터끼리 공유 시켜주는건가요?
<monoss> Seony 공유기= 인터넷을 공유
<Seony> 음... 허브는 공유를 시켜준다고 보기는 좀 다른 개념인데요,
<Seony> 그냥 컴퓨터들끼리 연결시켜주는 기계에요
<monoss> 허브를 쓰면 다른컴퓨터에 전체폴더+인터넷이 공유 되나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 허브는 안되구요, 공유기를 써야해요
<monoss> Seony님 컴퓨터 1대로 인터넷2개를 사용해두 프로그램마다 설정할수 없으면 무용지물이 되는데요
<monoss> Seony님 어떻게 방법이 없을까요?
<SIMPLISM> 가상머신에 아예 할당하고 가상머신에 해당 프로그램을 돌리는게 가장 현실적이지 않을까요;;
<Seony> 프로그램마다 랜카드를 설정한다는 건 말도 안되는 얘기에요.  불가능한 거에요.
<monoss> SIMPLISM님 다른 OS하나더를 같은 컴퓨터에 깔아서 쓰라는 말씀이시죠?
<SIMPLISM> 무슨 의도로 그리 사용하나 모르겠지만... 가능하다고 해도 별로 성능이익이 없을 것 같은데요;
<SIMPLISM> 그냥 lan teaming으로 묶는 편이 나을 것 같구요..ㅡ.ㅡ;
<jasonjang> hi~ all!
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~^^
<monoss> SIMPLISM님 토렌토로 다운이나 업로드 하면 다른인터넷에 랙이 심해서 사용하기 불편합니다.
<monoss> 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 토렌트 프로그램엔
<jasonjang> monoss, 내가 귓속말 보냈는데...못봤나봐요?
<SIMPLISM> 대부분 속도제한하는 기능이 있자나요... 그 기능으로 속도를 제한해보세요...
<monoss> jasonjang님 아까전에 귓말 온거 같은데 제가 답변 드렸는데
<SIMPLISM> 저도 본래 풀로 다운로드하면 10m 정도 다운받는데, 3m로 제한시켜놨더니 그런 현상없어졌는데...
<jasonjang> 답글이 유실됐나봐요. ㅎ 통과?
<jasonjang> 아 지금 봤어요. ok
<monoss> SIMPLISM님 인터넷 1개를 토렌트로 완전 넘겨주고
<monoss> SIMPLISM님 다른인터넷 하나를 게임+스트리밍+웹서핑에 쓸려고 하는데요
<SIMPLISM> 그럼 pc를 하나 늘리는게 가장 속편하죠..ㅎ
<monoss> SIMPLISM 1대 컴퓨터로 인터넷 2개 사용할려구요.
<monoss> SIMPLISM그럼 간단하긴 한데 2대 사용하면 불편하고 전기세도 많이 나오고 해서요
<SIMPLISM> 그건 위에서 이미 말씀하신 것 처럼 어려울 것 같네요;; 일단 프로그램별로 랜카드를 지정할 수 있는 방법은 어려울 것 같은데요;;
<monoss> SIMPLISM 가상으로 OS하나더 잡아서 TCP/IP를 가상 OS에 인터넷2번을 물려주면 가능겠죠?
<SIMPLISM> 가능한진 모르겠네요;;;;; 단순히 생각했을땐 된다고 생각했는데 설정화면 봐도 정확하게 특정 랜카드를 지정하는 기능은 없네요;;
<SIMPLISM> 대부분 헤비토렌터들은 전용 머신이랑 회선을 따로 구축하죠.. 그게 아니라면 그냥 속도제한걸어서 사용하심이 가장 경제적일것 같네요;;;
<monoss> ㅇSIMPLISM 24시간 계속 사용할건 아니고 컴퓨터 켤때 마다 사용할려구 하는데요 컴퓨터 켤때 제가 다른작업이나 다른 업무나 게임같은걸 하고 있으면 토렌트 속도를 줄여두 핑이 높아져서 못하겠어요
<Seony> 주소별로 라우팅 테이블을 구축하면, 웹사이트별로 나눠주는건 뭐 가능은 하겠군요..
<monoss> Seony님 그거라도 되면 조금 도움이 되겠네요
<monoss> Seony님 유투브 동영상이나 사이트 다운로드 받는데는 도움이 되겠어요
<Seony> 제가 그걸 알려드릴려면, monoss님이 네트워크에 대한 기본적인 이해가 있어야해요.  아주 복잡하고 어렵습니다.
<monoss> 이런 네트워크쪽으로 공부좀 해야 겠네요
<Seony> 지금도, monoss님이 네트워크에 대한 이해가 조금만 있어도 아까부터 저한테 했던 질문 안했을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 책 한권 사서 공부를 해보는걸 추천할께요
<Seony> 참 근데, 나이가 어떻게 되세요?
<monoss> Seony네 저 나이 올해 36세입니다.
<Seony> 그러면 직장생활 하시면서 공부까지 하시기에는 쉽지 않으시겠군요
<monoss> Seony님은 나이가 어떻게 되세요?
<Seony> 저는... 죄송합니다 나이가 좀 해깔려서... 78년생입니다.
<monoss> 저랑 같은 나이인데요
<monoss> 저두 78년생입니다.
<Seony> 헐... 제가 벌써 36살이군요..
<monoss> 네
<monoss> 책한권 사서 공부 해볼게요
<Seony> 네트워크는 이해하기가 쉽지않기 때문에, 기초부터 차근차근 하셔야할 거에요.
<Seony> 어려운 분야라서, 아주 기초부터 설명되어진 책을 구입하세요
<monoss> Seony님 추천좀 부탁드립니다. 아주 기초부터 나오는책
<Seony> 유명한 책이 몇 권 있는데요, 기초부터 보기 좋다고 볼 수 있는 책이라면...
<Seony> 후니의 쉽게 쓴 시스코 네트워킹 이라는 책이 있는데요,
<Seony> 사실 이것도 아주 쉽진 않을 거에요
<monoss> Seony님 라우팅 테이블 구축 할려면 라우터란걸 구매해야 하는건 아니죠?
<Seony> 네. 그건 소프트웨어로 할 수 있어요.
<Seony> 리눅스에서는 명령어로 가능하죠
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 토요일 즐기시고 있나요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 무쟈게 많이 먹고, 한창 운동하고 있는데 비 와서 들어왔습니다
<razGon_Xch> 우와!
<razGon_Xch> 운동하시는 구나...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 동네 공원에서 걷기해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 얼마나 움직였을까요?,,,ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 하와이의 동네 공원. 걷기만 4시간?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨. 일명 파워워킹으로 한시간 해요
<Seony> 팔 앞뒤로 높이 들면서 빠르게 걷는...
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 저는 파워 흡입.ㅋ
<Seony> 제가 결혼 전에 그거 15일 하고 5키로 빼봤거든요
<Seony> 물론 그때는 거의 뛰다시피하는 수준의 속도로 걷고, 반드시 주 5일을 지켰어요.  술을 먹고 들어오던 회식을 하고오던...
<razGon_Xch> ㅗㅗㅗ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 멋지네요. 하와이에서 운동이라.ㅋ
<Seony> 아직까지 우기가 안끝났는지 비가 조금 오네요
<razGon_Xch> 광주는 어제 26도까지 올라갓습니다. 덕분에 동물원 다녀왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 습관인게 무섭군요. 결국은 vsftpd로 다시 돌아왔다는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> pureftp로 설정해서 움직이려니 생각보다 힘들더군요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 그러면 Proftpd를 써보세요
<ahoops> 좋은밤입니다~
<ahoops> razGon_Xch, proftpd를 써보세요!!
<razGon_Xch> proftp는 더 이상하던데요.
<razGon_Xch> 한글설정에서 문제가 있다고 해서 본게 pure여서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 설정방식이 달라서 그렇지, vsftpd와 쌍벽을 이루는 ftp데몬이에요
<razGon_Xch> 예 그래서 Seony 님 말씀대로 설치했는데 설정이영...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.  역시 손에 익은걸 써야 마음이 편하죠
<ahoops> 그냥 sftp로 단굘~!
<ahoops> Seony, jqplot 이거 당첨되었어요.
<Seony> 오 그렇군요
<innerlight> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> innerlight, 안녕하세요.
<innerlight> 네, 감사합니다.
<Seony> 완전 비를 퍼붓네요...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 서버실 걱정되긴 하는데...
<ahoops> Seony, jquery 플러긴이라서 무난하게 쓸수있는것같아요.
<Seony> 제이쿼리면 편하게 쓰긴 하겠네요
<ahoops> 거기는 정전같은거 되나요?
<Seony> 당연히 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 크크.
<ahoops> 별반 다르지 않는 삶일것같아요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸. 뭐 다 똑같죠
<ahoops> 음
<xorox90> 혹시 python 되는 PG사 없을까요?
<xorox90> python을 꼭 쓰고 싶은데 다들 JSP PHP ASP만 지원하네요...
<xorox90> django에서 php해석해주는것이 있던데 그런걸써야하나 [...]
<ahoops> cartes9,
<ahoops> <cartes> a();
<ahoops> <cartes> a = function() {
<ahoops> <cartes> };
<ahoops> <cartes> a(); 줄에서 에러가 난다네요.
<ahoops> cartes9, 자바스크립트 심볼테이블 체크한번해주세요~
<razGon_Xch> 일단 원래 설정대로 우겨 넣고 다시 처음부터 해야 될까봐요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 취침합니다. 나중에 뵈요
<cartes9> ahoops, 네?
<cartes9> 무슨 말씀이세요?
<innerlight> 안녕히 계세요.   저는 이만 나가볼께요.
<guest__> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<nanun_> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-03
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 즐거운 새로운 한 주의 시작이자 3월의 첫주군요. 오늘도 행복하게 즐겁게 보내세요.
<madboxs> 굿모닝
<madboxs> 유료이긴 하지만. 10$ 짜리  exQuilla 좋군요.
<madboxs> 한달 써보고. 구매 결정 들어 가야 겠어요.
<madboxs> 그지 같은 익스체인지..
<autowiz_2012> ms 익스체인지 따위 밀어버리면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 다미어!!
<ahoops_> 철수!
<samahui> 영희!
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 회의 끝났습니다!!! 기분이 좋은건지 나쁜건지 모르겠지만 상큼한 기분이네요!
<samahui> 오늘 도 힘내세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 벌써 점심시간 이군요. 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게 하세요.
<madboxs> 즐거운 점심 되시길.
<samahui> 가볍게 먹고 왔습니다. 날씨가 정말 좋으니 기분도 덩달아 좋네요 ^^
<samahui> 오후에도 힘내세요~
<ipeter> 으..
<ipeter> 밖에 나가질 않아서 날씨가 좋은질 당췌 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter> 창 밖으로 햇살이 좋아보이긴 하네요.
<ipeter> 약간 추운거 같기도 하구요.
<samahui> 박먹으러 가는 길에 날씨가 좋아서 확 이대로 놀러가 버릴가 하는 충동을 느꼈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지난주는 내내 미세먼지와 황사로 엉망인 날씨였는데 이제는 정말 봄답다 느껴지네요
<ipeter> 아이고...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저도 봄을 만끽하고 싶은데... ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 행복한 월요일 되시옵소서~~
<ipeter> 혹시 자바 + 이클립스 조합으로 작업하시는분 계신가요?
<madboxs> ipeter, 써보긴 했습니다. : )
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<madboxs> Markers, 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 우어어어
<readytoact> -_-.. 백년만에 들어왔다
<samahui> 밤샘작업의 시작은 맛난 저녁이죠. 저녁들 든든하게 먹고 일하세요~ 야식도 준비하시고요 ㅋ
<onlty> 넵
<samahui> 마음대로 접속 종료 됬군요
<samahui> 쉬라는 하늘의 계시??일까요? ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 요즘 책 읽은만한게 머 없을까요
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 낮에는 따뜻한데 아침저녁으로 많이 춥게 느껴지네요 ㅎㅎ;; 아직은 감기 조김해야 겠어요. 살짝 감기 기운이 도네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-04
<razGon_chtZlla> 여기 광주는 아주 봄이 와버렸습니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 역시 남쪽이 좋군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 여기 말로는 완전히 봄이여라! 허벌라게 따뜻해불고마~잉!
<razGon_chtZlla> 진짜 따뜻합니다.
<samahui> 아따~ 부럽구마잉~ ㅎㅎ 충청도 사투리로 하면 뜨뜻하니 좋겠구만유~
<samahui> 주말까지는 서울도 계속 따뜻하다는 생각만 들었는데 주말에 운동을 무리해서 그런가 아침저녁으로 추운 그 쌀쌀함에 감기도 오고하니 약간 더 쌀쌀하게 느껴지더군요
<readytoact> 아 좋은 아침 일까요
<readytoact> -0-..
<razGon_chtZlla> 감기...ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 저도 목감기
<readytoact> 환절기라..
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금 진료용 컴을 제논으로 맞추려다가 친구가 준 켄츠필드.Q6600과 메인보드로 재구성하려구요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 무슨 철권의 헤이아치도 아니고.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 할베의 부활.ㅋ
<readytoact> CPU인가요. 요즘 하드웨어는 통 관심이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 최근에 HP 마이크로 서버 하나 집에 데리고 들어오고
<razGon_chtZlla> 예 아주 옛날에 나온 세계최초 쿼드코어요.ㅋ
<readytoact> N54L이라고
<razGon_chtZlla> 아. 저는 리눅스서버머신 만들었습니다. AMD E-350으로요.
<readytoact> ESXi 위에 NAS랑 Win2008올려서 쓰고 있고
<readytoact> 제가 가는곳에는 어디나 가상화 바람이 -0-..
<readytoact> 회사 서버는 전부 Proxmox가상화로 밀어넣고.. 구닥다리 개발서버는 물리서버를 가상화로 그냥 밀어넣고
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㄷㄷ
<readytoact> -_-.. 개발자들 1ㅅ 1서버 한다고 하다가.. 서버관리가 안되서 정리하는 중..;;;;
<readytoact> 최근엔 저희 제품이 젠서버랑연동하는게 있어서
<readytoact> 첨으로 젠서버 설치해봤는데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 느낌 괜찮던데요
<readytoact> 젠서버 깔 서버가 읍네.. 쩝
<readytoact> 아 혹시 테슬라 K10 그래픽카드
<readytoact> -_-. 어디다 써야하나요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<readytoact> 안녕하세요!
<readytoact> 안녕하세요-
<readytoact> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> ... 뒤에 더 할게 읍다.
<ipeter> 헉. 트리플 그리딩.
<ipeter> 그리팅
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요@
<ipeter> 안녕하세요#
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?$
<ipeter> 안녕하세요%
<ipeter> 안녕하세요^
<razGon_chtZlla> 젠서버...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요&
<ipeter> 안녕하세요*
<razGon_chtZlla> 구성하고 싶은데. 비전공자라서요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요ㅕ?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요(
<ipeter> 안녕하세요)
<readytoact> 그건 아녜요. 문장뒤에 오는 정상적인 표현식이-
<ipeter> 헉
<razGon_chtZlla> ipeter: 굳모닝.
<readytoact> 가상화 별거 없어요
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요?
<readytoact> 저도 비전공자인데
<ipeter> 저도 비 전공자입니다.
<readytoact> 사람들은 제가 전공잔줄 알죠 -_- 냐하하하하
<razGon_chtZlla> ^^
<readytoact> 3년전에 우분투 포럼에서 발표한번 한 걸로 아직도 우려먹는중
<readytoact> E-350이 듀얼코어인가요?
<ipeter> 미생물공학예요
<razGon_chtZlla> 예 듀얼코어입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 1세대  APU플렛폼.
<readytoact> 살짝 가상화 하나 올리셔도 되긴하겠네요.
<readytoact> yemharc:  (__) 오랜만에 뵈요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> E시리즈는 라노시리즈의 하위단계입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<readytoact> 아.. 근데
<yemharc> LG 얼추 정리하고 돌아왔습니다
<readytoact> 젠이나 뱀웨어는
<readytoact> esxi
<razGon_chtZlla> 쉽게 말해서 넷북형태.
<readytoact> OS 겸 하이퍼바이저라
<readytoact> -_-OS 밀고 까셔야댐
<readytoact> E-350 그래도 퍼포먼스 괜춘하던데요- 제가 예전에 쓰던 노트북이 E-350이었거든요
<razGon_chtZlla> 예. 우분투 서버로 사용중인데. 홈서버로서의 역할은 충분히 합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 라즈곤의 우리별1호.ㅋ
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 늬네별 1호시군요
<razGon_chtZlla> readytoact: 그리되네요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> madboxs: 어서오세요.
<madboxs> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> q6600. 2.4기가 쿼드코어의 부활.ㅋ
<madboxs> razGon_chtZlla, 안녕하세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 27만원이 든다는..ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 우와
<readytoact> -_-.. 전 이번에 태블릿 노트북 사느라고
<readytoact> 핸드폰 팔고 태블릿 팔고
<readytoact> 그래서 25만원 모았는데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그게 메인보드가 좋은 놈이라서 램이 DDR3가 됩니다. 8기가까지.
<razGon_chtZlla> 아수스보드.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그래서 램사고, SSD사고, 거기에 파워랑 쿨러사니. 이렇게 되네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 대부분의 가격은 램과 SSD
<readytoact> 멋지네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 소음이 너무 심하면 빼버릴지 몰라요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 파워는 500W정도면 켄츠필드와 HD4850정도는 버티겠죠?
<readytoact> 충분할것 같은데요
<readytoact> 4850 한장이죠?
<readytoact> 홈서번데 카드가 그렇게 좋은...
<razGon_chtZlla> readytoact: 옙. 당근 한장이죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 홈서버는 아니고 제 업무용 컴이요. 지금은 5년전 콘로거든요.
<autowiz_2012> 엑트님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2012> 서버는 그래픽 카드 때고 써야 재맛 쿨럭 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 예전에 정말 내장 그래픽 없는 놈을 pci 그래픽 빼고 부팅을 하면 부팅되는놈도 있고
<autowiz_2012> 그래픽 없다고 부팅안되는 놈도 있고 그랬던거 같습니다. 팬티엄 초창기 얘기입니다만 ^
<autowiz_2012> ^^
<razGon_chtZlla> ^^저는 실력이 안되서 gui방식으로 관리해서 필요합니다.ㅋ
<autowiz_2012> gui 됩니다 .다만 원격에서 할 뿐이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 아 x가 아예 안올라가버리나요? 카드 없으면 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저도 뭐 그래요
<readytoact> GUI가 편해서
<readytoact> -_- 아
<readytoact> 블루스택 좀 깔아볼라했더니
<autowiz_2012> 저도 gui 가 좋습니다.
<readytoact> 리눅스 글픽 드라이버가 안잡혀 놓으니 가상머신에서
<readytoact> 설치가 안되는군요.
<readytoact> 그래픽 하니까
<readytoact> 저희 회사 서버에
<readytoact> 테슬라 K10이라는 그래픽 카드가 설치되어 있는데
<readytoact> .. 이놈 사양이 괴물입니다. 함 검색해 보세요
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 근데 놀고 있네요. 셋팅하기 구찮아서
<razGon_chtZlla> 비싼거니깐요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저에게 버리심이.ㅋ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 에.. 저렴하게 50% 할인으로 함 가볼까요 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 채굴이나 하려고
<readytoact> 저걸로 비트코인캐면 -_- 좀 벌 듯.
<razGon_chtZlla> ^^;;
<readytoact> -_- 생각난김에
<readytoact> OS백업 받고 윈도 깔아야지 으흐흐흐
<razGon_chtZlla> 이번달 안에 의원내에 컴의 OS를 업그레이드 해야 합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 윈XP에서 윈7으로.
<autowiz_2012> xp에서 13.10 으로 고고싱~~
<samahui> 안정적으로 가라믄 12.04로 가서 몇달 버티다가 14.04로 가요
<autowiz_2012> 저는 얼마전에 9.04 usb 로 부팅했다가
<autowiz_2012> apt-get 이 안되서 당황했었드랬습니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> archive 부분을 old-releases 인가로 바꾸면 된다는 말이 있어서 따라했었드랬죠
<razGon_chtZlla> 진료용프로그램을 설치해야 되서리.
<autowiz_2012> 저도 어지간히도 리늑스 빠돌이라 . 프로그램 포팅을 진지하게 생각한 적이 있었드랬죠..
<samahui> 진료용 프로그램 호환성 문제 없으면 7보다 8.1이 좀 더 부드럽게 돌아갑니다
<autowiz_2012> 아 지금 노트북 하나 새로 새팅하고 있는데
<autowiz_2012> 7로 갈지 8.1 로 갈지 무지 고민중입니다.
<samahui> 제가 노트북 모으는게 취미라 구형들 많이 가지고 있거든요
<samahui> 이놈들 팬티엄 이전 모델들은 당시 OS(도스나 윈3.1, 윈95, 윈98)깔아놓은 놈들이 대부분인데 팬티엄 이후 모델은 다 리눅스로 옮겨놨죠
<samahui> 가끔 꺼내보면 우분투 7.04나 이전 모델 들어간 놈들도 있고
<samahui> IGETLINUX라고 한국형리눅스라고 선전하던놈 들어간 놈도 있어요 ㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 우분투 7,8 대는 확실히 좀 빠릿빠릿한 느낌이 있었다랄까요
<samahui> 팬티엄 이상에 램만 받쳐주면 쓸만하더군요
<autowiz_2012> gui 가 좀 화려해지면서 윈됴 메니저 때문인지 음...
<samahui> 구형들은 OS판올림 못하는 이유가 CPU보다는 메모리죠
<samahui> 특히 GUI들어가면 절대로 부족하죠
<autowiz_2012> 256에 윈7 깔았다가
<autowiz_2012> 거북이 키우는듯한 느낌을 받았드랬지요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_chtZlla> Markers: 어서오세요.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 우워~~ 파워를 좀비싼걸로 하니..ㅎㄷㄷ..
<razGon_chtZlla> 질문이 있는데요. 파노라마 모니터 사용위해서는 비디오가드가 듀얼링크지원해야 되나요?
<Markers> 파노라마 모니터는 일반 모니터와 다른가요? 그냥 가로가 엄청 큰 모니터로만 보이는데
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<samahui> 파노라마 모니터도 그냥 일반 모니터이기는 한데 해상도가 과도하게 넓으면 그래픽 카드 자체가 그 해상도 지원해줘야 합니다. 기본적으로 그래픽카드 램이 높아야되죠
<samahui> 그외에는 일반 모니터랑 같습니다만
<samahui> 밥 먹고 올께요~
<razGon_chtZlla> 맛점요
<yemharc> 사이즈 대비 해상도로 보면 되려 보통의 2560 모니터보다 해상도가 떨어집니다
<yemharc> 다만 물리적으로 넓으니까 단일 모니터 환경에서는 효율이 더 좋긴 합니다. 실 해상도 =/= 체감 공간넓이니까요
<ipeter_> 배고프네요.
<ipeter_> 점심 굶었어요.
<ipeter_> 갑회사 직원이 솔루션 가르쳐달라고해서요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심먹고 왔더니 자동으로 제접속해주는 센스있는 xchat 이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 엇!?
<ipeter> 서원님?
<ipeter> 페북보니까
<ipeter> 샌프란시스코 가시는거 같던데
<ipeter> 비행기 안이신건가요?
<ipeter> 아니면 도착이요?
<Seony> 뱅기 안이면 인터넷이 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 샌프란시스코의 사진을 줘요!!!!
<ipeter> 제가 제일 좋아하는 샌프란!!!
<ipeter> (어디서 이런 생떼를...덜덜덜)
<ipeter> 쥐뿔 많이 가본거같이 말하는데 몇군데 안다녀봤습니다.
<ipeter> 여기 계신분들께 소란피워 죄송하다는 사과말씀 올립니다...
<ipeter> 말하고나니 부끄럽습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 샌프란시스코에 있는건 아니구요, 샌프란시스코 공항에서 내려서 지금 산호세 실리콘 밸리에 와있어요
<ipeter> 으으으~ 부럽습니다...
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 부럽긴요.  출장도 한두번이죠.  귀찮아요.
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 출장좀 보내줘요!!!
<ipeter> 출장좀!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가기 전부터 얼마나 부담 느끼는데요
<ipeter> 그..그런가요..?
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<Seony> 출장 갔다오면, 관련 분야에 대해서는 이미 "전문가"가 되어있을거라고 예상할거 아니에요
<Seony> 직원들이 관련분야에 대해서 저한테 물어봤는데 제가 대답을 못하면, 출장 헛보냈다고 생각하겠죠
<ipeter> 에이...출장만 보내면 전문가 된다면 다 출장 보내고 전문가 만들어버리게요?
<Seony> 그쯤되면, 출장만 헛보낸게 아니라 아예 도움이 안되는 직원으로 낙인 찍힐지도 몰라요
<ipeter> 부담 조금 내려 놓으세요.
<ipeter> 무섭네요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 물론 뭐 그정도까진 아니겠지만, 어찌됐든 가벼운 마음으로 나올 수 있는건 아니에요
<ipeter> 한국은 워낙 외유성 출장이 많아서...
<Seony> 호텔까지 찾아가는 것도 혼자 알아서 다 해결해야하고...
<ipeter> 제가 잘못생각한것일수도 있겠네요.
<Seony> 경비 초과되면 영수증 챙겨서 reimbursement 신청해야하는데, 이것도 재수없으면 왜 이게 발생했는지 사유 적어내라고 그러고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 좀 귀찮아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 세너제이!!
<razGon_chtZlla> 멋지네요!! 실리콘벨리!
<Seony> 세너제이 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 한국에 정치하시는 분들이 만들어낸 신조어 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> San jose
<ipeter> 샌호세
<ipeter> 진짜 그거 왜 새너제이라고 읽죠?
<Seony> Jose가 아마 스패니쉬인가 그럴거에요
<ipeter> 진짜 미국인중에 그렇게 발음하는사람 있나요?
<Seony> 실제 발음은 Hozay 정도?
<Seony> 캘리포니아 쪽 지명들이 스패니쉬가 많잖아요
<ipeter> 아~ 그래서 새너제이라고 읽는구나!
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 샌디에고
<Seony> 샌 디에고도 그렇고..
<ipeter> 샌프라시스코
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 샌안토니오..
<Seony> 멕시코에도 Baja California라는 지역도 있고..
<ipeter> 와..부럽다.. 미국 가고싶어요...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저는 여기 위험하다고 해서 빨리 하와이 돌아가고 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 엉?
<ipeter> 거기 위험해요?
<ipeter> 엘에이만 조큼 위엄타하고...
<ipeter> 아, 샌프란 놀러갔을때 오클랜드로 넘어가지 말랬어요.
<ipeter> 위험하다구요.
<Seony> 총기관련 사건사고가 많다고 하니깐요... 하와이 살면 총 구경하기 힘들거든요
<ipeter> 그렇구나...
<Seony> 하와이는 총기소지가 불법이라서,
<ipeter> 샌호세 무섭군요..
<ipeter> 어엇! 그래요?
<Seony> 평생토록 총기사건에 휘말일 일은 없어요
<ipeter> 몰랐습니다.
<Seony> 합법이면 저도 하나 샀겠죠
<ipeter> 헉
<Seony> 가정을 지켜야하니깐요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 아! 저 하나만 여쭤볼께요
<ipeter> 혹시
<Seony> 관광지라는 특수성 때문에 아무래도 총기소지를 법적으로 막은게 아닌가 싶어요.
<ipeter> 우분투용 http watcher 괜찮은 녀석 아시는거 있음 추천 부탁드려요.
<Seony> 그게 뭐하는 거에요?
<ipeter> 인터넷하면서 모든 패킷 잡아내는거예요.
<Seony> http 패킷만요?
<ipeter> 음...다른것도 되려나요?
<ipeter> 잘은 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 음... 뭐 패킷 잡아내는 거라면, 두말할 필요 없이 절대지존인 와이어샤크가 있고,
<ipeter> 오늘 갑회사가 그거 들고와서 막 질문하는데 써본적이 없어서요.
<Seony> 그외에는 목적에 따라서 그래프로 그려주고하는 툴이 여러가지가 있죠
<Seony> 근데 패킷 분석하려면 그거 공부 아주 많이 하셔야해요
<ipeter> 제 컴에는 피들러 설치했는데, 너무 어렵네요.
<ipeter> 게다가 피들러는 우분투용은 제공하지도 않구요.
<ipeter> 네네. 공부 많이 하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다 서원님!
<Seony> 피들러는 잘 모르겠구요, 패킷 필터에는 지존급 프로그램으로 와이어 샤크라는게 있어요
<Seony> WireShark
<ipeter> 잠시 와이어샤크 둘러보고 올께요
<ipeter> 네네 구글성님께서 가르쳐 주시네요.
<Seony> 네트워킹 하는 사람이면 와이어샤크 모르는 사람은 없을 정도로 유명해요
<ipeter> 전 몰랐어요..ㅠ 부끄럽네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데, 문제는요, 아무리 유명한 프로그램을 깔아도,
<ipeter> 전 뭐 웹이라서..라는 변명같지 않는 변명을...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네트워크에 대한 기반 지식이 없으면, 이게 뭐하는건지 아예 이해가 안될 정도에요
<ipeter> 어휴..
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 공부할께 너무 많군요.
<Seony> 사실 패킷필터는 굳이 프로그램을 설치하는건 별로 중요하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> tcpdump라는 간단한 명령어로도 필터링을 할 수 있거든요
<Seony> 그것보다는 tcp/ip에 근간한 네트워크가 어떻게 작동하는지를 알아야해요
<ipeter> 으...네.
<Seony> OSI 레이어에서 각 레이어로 이동할 때
<Seony> 패킷에 어떤 헤더가 붙는지,
<Seony> 그 헤더가 왜 붙는지..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 모르는것 천지입니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 부끄럽습니다.
<ipeter> 서원님?
<Seony> .그걸 모르면, 패킷필터가 보여주는 정보를 이해할 수가 없죠..
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이거 스맛폰에서도 채팅이 가능한가요?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 음... 해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> irc client 찾아보세요
<yemharc> KT 유저시면 안될겁니다
<yemharc> KT서 irc 포트가 막힌거 같더라구요
<ipeter> KT입니다.
<ipeter> (쥬르륵)
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> andro irc가 가장 좋더군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 함해보세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 일단 유플과 SK는 되고.
<razGon_chtZlla> 아!KT 됩니다. 예전 핸폰에서 했어요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<ipeter> 저 아이폰입니다...ㅠ
<yemharc> 그럼 전 왜 안될까요 (...)
<yemharc> 차별당하나?!
<ipeter> 있나요?
<yemharc> 아이폰에는 몇개 있는데
<yemharc> linkinus랑 colloquy
<yemharc> 추천하는건 후자에요
<yemharc> 맥에서는 전자가 압도적인데 아이폰용은 영.......
<ipeter> 저 오늘 아이패드 에어 회사에서 지급받아요~
<ipeter> 야호~
<ipeter> (자랑자랑)
<ipeter> 나이가 몇개인데 이런거 자랑하다니..부끄럽네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 일단 아이패드와 안드로이드에서는 되는 것을 확인해보았습니다. irc어플요.
<ipeter> 그냥 기분은 좋습니다..ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 부러워요..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 에어를 받아 업무에 사용하시면 깨달으실겁니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 나이가 몇개인데 부럽습니다. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 저같은 경우엔 걍 웹 아얄씨 붙여서 쓰고 있어요..
<yemharc> "아, 디아비스가 늘어난다 = 일할 시간이 늘어난다" 로구나
<bluedusk> firc라고 utf8 지원하는게 있더라구요..;
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 반대로 디바이스가 줄어든다고 일할시간이 줄어들지는 않더라구요..;
<yemharc> 그 무슨 섭섭한 말씀을 하십니까
<yemharc> 회사 이메일 시스템이 구리구리하고 용량이 작아 서버에 메일을 남겨두지 못하니
<yemharc> 이는 폰으로 메일을 당겨보지 못합입니다.
<yemharc> 고로 퇴근하면 저는 Off가 되겠나이다
<Seony> 저도 이만 내일을 위해 취침
<madboxs> 즐거운 하루, 즐거운 퇴근
<madboxs> 수고하세요. 퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 저도 이만 들어갑니다. 내일봐요~
<onlty> XChat 쓰시나보다
<Nux> 안녕하세요. 질문이 있어서 들어왔습니다. 일단 채팅방 규칙은 다 읽었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 질문하세요 'ㅅ'
<Nux> 제가 리눅스를 깔아서 쓸 컴퓨터를 따로 마련했는데 설치 도중 press any key 스크린에서 검은 스크린으로 넘어가고 그 이후로 아무것도 진행이 되지 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 데스크톱인가요?
<Nux> 게다가 전 에러코드같은것도 하나 나타나지 않아 검색해도 저랑 비슷한 상황을 겪으신 분을 찾기가 쉽지 않네요..
<Nux> 네
<DarkCircle> 일단 간단하게 스펙 확인좀 해볼께요
<DarkCircle> CPU RAM 그래픽카드 메인보드(칩셋)
<Nux> CPU는 i3, 램은 4GB구요 그래픽카드나 메인보드는 지금 확인해보겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 설치 시도하시는 배포판은 어떤 종류인지도 말씀해주세요
<Nux> 일단 질문글 본문이구요 : http://goo.gl/R9vEvY 제가 설치 시도 중인 버전은 12.04LTS 64bit 버전입니다.
<DarkCircle> 음 일단 64비트 설치하시는건 맞구요 12.04 장기 안정버전도 괜찮은 선택이라 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 사실 궁금하신 부분이 저 스플래시 화면 뒤에 어떤 오류 메시지로 멈추었는지 확인이 안되시는 점인것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 이 안되시는 -> 을 못하시는
<Nux> 네 램이 4096MB(4GB)로 뜨는데 램이 2GB 이하일 경우에만 32bit를 쓰라고 해서 64bit 로 골랐습니다.
<Nux> 네
<Nux> 아무 오류 메세지도 나타나지 않고 그냥 멈춰버리니까
<Nux> 구글링을 할 수도 없고 구체적인 질문을 할 수도 없네요
<DarkCircle> 음 램 용량과는 상관 없구요. 프로세서 자체가 이미 64비트라 당연히 64비트 바이너리를 쓰시는게 맞습니다.
<DarkCircle> 혹시 데스크톱 버전만 시도해보셨는지요?
<Nux> 네
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 카드 칩셋이 최신이면 실패할 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> CD 이미지가 깨져서 멈췄을 수도 있거든요.
<Nux> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop 여기서 다운로드 했습니다.
<Nux> 음
<Nux> 현재 컴퓨터에 OS가 아무것도 안 깔려 있거든요, 리눅스만 깔려고 마련한 거여서요
<DarkCircle> 다운로드한 이미지를 올바르게 내려받았는지 체크해볼 필요가 있을 것 같은데요.
<DarkCircle> 만약 이미지에 어떤 문제가 없다 라고 하면 그 다음에 의심해볼 부분은 메모리쪽에서 문제가 발생한다거나
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 드라이버 인식 과정에서 멈춘다거나 하는 몇가지 원인입니다.
<Nux> 방금 보내드린 리눅스 다운로드 링크에서 12.04LTS 64비트 iso 받아서
<Nux> 일반 CD에 구워서 실행한건데 CD를 두개를 이용했거든요.
<DarkCircle> 저 상태에서 가장 쉽게 확인해볼 수 있는 방볍은 Ctrl+Alt를 누르신 상황에서 F12키를 누르는 방법인데요
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 해서 만약에 화면이 바뀌게 되면 로그가 찍히거든요
<Nux> 그런데 두 CD 다 설치 오류가 생긴걸로 봐서는 메모리나 그래픽 드라이버 인식 과정에서 멈춘거 같기도 하구요. 잘 모르겠네요.
<Nux> 아 그렇군요 감사합니다
<Nux> 지금 해보겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 정확하게는 알 수 없지만 일단 로그를 어쨌든 보는 방법이 있다면 시도해보는게 괜찮을것 같습니다.
<Nux> 로그 확인한 다음에 여기에 로그 올려드려도 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 로그를 직접 치긴 어려우실 것 같은데요
<Nux> 아 그러네요
<DarkCircle> http://imgur.com
<DarkCircle> 여기에 화면 찍어서 업로드해보세요.
<Nux> 네.
<DarkCircle> 잠시 자리비움할께요
<DarkCircle> 대략 20분쯤에 오겠습니다.
<Nux> 네 기다리겠습니다.
<Nux> 어라?
<Nux> 어쩌다 보니 <설치하지 않고 우분투 경험하기, 우분투 설치, 디스크 결함 확인, 메모리 테스트, 첫번째 하드 디스크로 부팅> 이 나타나는 메뉴 페이지로 이동했네요
<Nux> 언어 선택하고 나면 나오는 페이지요. 일단 되는거 같습니다. 감사합니다!
<Nux> ctrl+alt+F12 키 누르니까 메뉴 페이지로 이동했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 되는군요 :D 다행입니다.
<DarkCircle> 다 될때까지 기다릴테니 하시다 막히면 질문하세요
<Nux> 아 이런..
<Nux> 설치를 누르니까 또 검은 화면으로 바뀌네요
<Nux> ctrl+alt+F12 키를 눌러도 로그가 뜨지 않습니다..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 어서들 오세요~
<samahui> 오늘은 일찍 부터 일하고 있습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 행복하고 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<Seony> Hi
<readytoact> -_-a 냐하하하
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-05
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Seony: wireShark 사용하기 어려운거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 그냥 어제 http debugger로 fiddler 설치 했어요. mono 이용해서요.
<Seony> 그래요?  괜찮은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 설정에서 막히네요..ㅠ
<Seony> 모노랑 피들러가 뭔지 몰라서 패스 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 넹넹..
<ipeter> 샌프란은 조금 쌀쌀하지 않나요?
<Seony> 약간요.  하와이에서 느낄 수 있는 정도의 추위에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 시간이 약간 여유로우시면 여행도 하실수 있고 좋겠네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 부럽부럽부럽
<Seony> 여행할 정도로 시간이 여유롭지가 않아서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 담에 출장 올 때는 휴가 며칠 더 내서 와이프랑 같이 와야겠어요
<ipeter> 부럽부럽부럽부럽부럽습니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아... 제가 잘 몰라서 그러는데 도움좀 청할 수 있을까요?
<ipeter> 제가 우분투(13.04)에 설치하려는건 paros라는 녀석입니다.
<ipeter> 구글링을 해보니 딱 나오더군요.
<ipeter> http://ajace.github.io/blog/2013/09/06/paros/
<autowiz_2012> 뭐 따로 표준이 있는건 아니라고 합니다만
<ipeter> 근데 보통 sudo apt-get .... 이렇게 절차과정을 설명해주는 매뉴얼이 대부분인데
<ipeter> 이건 뭐라고 하는지 제가 못알아 들어서요.
<ipeter> 아..넹넹..
<autowiz_2012> bps 랑 Bps 랑 차이가 있나요? 대문자는 byte 로 읽는건가요?
<ipeter> 그 콘솔에 지은이가 명령어쳐서 캡쳐놓은 그림이 뭐하는 과정인지를 몰라서요..;;;;
<autowiz_2012> ant 는 대충 아파치쪽에서
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 저도 특별히 차이를 모르겠네요.. 대소문자 구분 하는지요..ㅠ 부끄럽습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 나온 자동 설치 스크립트 같은걸로 보시면 될거 같구요 (make 처럼)
<autowiz_2012> javac 는 java 파일로 class 파일 만드는 컴파일 명령이고 -_- ;;
<ipeter> ant는 설치 되었고..
<ipeter> 넨
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz_2012> 빌드 페일 뜨죠 음...
<autowiz_2012> 가끔 스크립트 파일이 생성되거나 할때 실행권한 빠지는경우가 있어서 그런지
<autowiz_2012> chmod +x 로 실행 권한 주고
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz_2012> 스크립트 실행시키거나...
<autowiz_2012> chmod 하기 싫으면
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz_2012> 앞에 bash 적어서 스크립트 실행시키거나
<autowiz_2012> 스크립트 안에 내용이 쉘에서 실행되었다면 (path 라던가 classpath , 변수 같은것들 이 이미 잘 등록되어 있다면)
<ipeter> 아.. 이 사람이 $를 일렬로 죽~ 나열해서 적은건가요?
<autowiz_2012> 그냥 class 파일 (jar 파일) 을 바로 실행 시켜라
<autowiz_2012> $ 은 완전 각각 입니다.
<autowiz_2012> 3가지 경우의 수를 적어놓았는데
<autowiz_2012> chmod 는 한번만 하면되고
<autowiz_2012> 나중부턴 ./startserver.sh 하면 됩니다.
<autowiz_2012> 아 이거 프록시 군요
<autowiz_2012> $ 은 OR 로 나눠서 보시면 됩니다. 명령결과는 없이 그냥 실행시킬 명령만
<autowiz_2012> 손으로 타이핑해놓은겁니다.
<ipeter> 아잉고..
<ipeter> @.@
<ipeter> 어지럽네요.
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 진짜 밥사드려야하네요.
<autowiz_2012> 첫두줄 아니면
<ipeter> 진짜 고맙습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 가운데 한줄 아니면
<autowiz_2012> 끝에 한줄 이라는 방법으로 실행하면 된다~~ 는 설명이지요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 언제 가산동 놀러함 오시지요
<autowiz_2012> 저희 회사 소개도 시켜드리고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 입사지원서도 드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그리고 예전에 엑셀 따로 따로 창에 나눠서 실행시키는 방법 다시 말씀해주실 수 있나요?
<ipeter> 허허허
<autowiz_2012> cmd 창에서
<ipeter> 저를 제자로 받아주신다면 기꺼이요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> start excel 하면 됩니다.
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2012> 엑트님 안녕하세요 ~~ 라고 할려고 했는데
<autowiz_2012> 나가버리셨네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오 입사지원서.. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 서원님도 제게 지원서 좀 주세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 호버보드 실물이 나와서 말이 많네요...
<Seony> 아직까지는 유튜브 비디오 영상 뿐이지만, 제작사 측에서는 "진짜다" 라고 주장하고 있으니...
<Seony> 아직 모르시는 분들이 많은거 같네요
<Seony> 아님 관심이 없으시거나 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 링크 플리즈.ㅎ
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vE_vpkr90
<razGon_chtZlla> 그거 뜨는 보드죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 미래공상영화에서 잘나오는.
<Seony> 네 백투더푸처에서 나오는 보드요
<razGon_chtZlla> 백투더퓨처에서 공중.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그걸 어떤 회사가 만들었고, 조만간 판매하겠다고 광고까지 하고있어요
<razGon_chtZlla> 역시 우리세대는 그 영화로 기억하고요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 원리가 뭐죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 반중력은 아닐테고.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저런거 있으면 좋겠네요. 집에 갈때 좋겠어요.
<Seony> 반중력이에요
<razGon_chtZlla> 저거 보험 상품을.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 헉!
<razGon_chtZlla> 반중력 물질이 있어요?!
<razGon_chtZlla> 불가할텐데.
<Seony> 영문 위키에 가보니까 안그래도 관련문건이 있더라구요
<razGon_chtZlla> 아.
<Seony> 읽어보니까, 대부분의 블로거들은 저게 거짓이라는걸 증명하고있다네요.
<Seony> 거짓이라고 주장하는 근거가, 사람의 체중을 대략 80키로라고 봤을 때,
<Seony> 과연 그만한 무게를 어떤 에너지로 들어올릴 것이냐가 불가능하다고 많이 적혀있네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그러니깐요.
<Seony> 반중력이라면 그럴듯 하지만, 반중력이라는 그 에너지를 생성하는 것 자체에 의문을 두고있어요.
<Seony> 근데 사실, 저게 사실이라면,
<Seony> 미 국방부가 가만히 있을까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 보병계의 획기적인 기동물인데 말이죠.
<Seony> 그리고, 자동차 회사들은 여태 뭘한건지... 전기자동차? 리튬이온 배터리? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 저 물건이, 단순히 보드용은 아니거든요.
<razGon_chtZlla> That's Right@!
<Seony> 자동차에 달면 앞으로 석유없는 반중력 이동수단이 나올 수 있다는 말인데...
<Seony> 그렇다면 여태 이동수단 만드는 회사는, 기껏 스케이트보드 만드는 회사보다도 기술이 못하다는.. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> gg
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그러게요
<Seony> 오픈소스 자동차 나왔다고 얼마 전에 화제였었는데,
<Seony> 이건 한술 더 뜨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> SF를 좋아하는 저로서는 솔직히 이거 완전 흥분되는 사건이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저게 동영상 광고대로 아이폰에서 버튼 작동만으로 일정 높이에서 사람 체중을 싣고 멈출 수 있다면,
<Seony> 빌딩에서 뛰어내려도 해당 높이가 되면 멈춘다는 소리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 자세한건 시간이 지나봐야 알겠지만, 현재로서는 저게 사실이라면 정말 21세기 과학산업에 혁명을 일으키지 않을까 싶네요
<Seony> 웹사이트 보니까, 저거 만든 회사 멤버 전부가 MIT 물리학 출신이라네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아
<ipeter> 저기여.
<ipeter> 오옷!
<ipeter> 이거 진짜군요?
<ipeter> 이미 말씀중이시군요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이거 진짜인가요?
<Seony> 웹사이트 읽어보니까 반중력은 아니네요
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 아직 모르죠
<ipeter> 아니 이거 진짜인가요?
<Seony> 제품이 안나왔으니...
<ipeter> 그냥 어나운스만한건가요?
<Seony> 네.  곧 나올거라고 광고하는 거에요
<Seony> 반중렭 맞네요
<Seony> 리튬이온 어쩌구 저쩌구 써있길래 글 안읽고 대충 넘겼는데, 자세히 읽어보니까 팀 멤버들이 리튬이온 배터리와 전자기장에 관련된 전문가들이라네요..
<Seony> 반중력에 대한 과학의 미스테리를 풀었다는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 이거 음모론 입장에서 설명하면, 암살대상인데요..
<ipeter> 이거 덜덜덜이네요.
<ipeter> 우와....
<ipeter> 반중력...무슨 외계인을 고문한건가요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 음모론에 대해서 좀 더 알게되시면, 그 정도까지의 기술은 아닌걸로 나올 거에요
<razGon_chtZlla> 솔직히 반중력이라는 것을 만들면 타이어는 더이상 필요없죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 지상으로 딱 50cm만 띄워도 정말 달라질거임.
<Seony> 타이어 뿐이겠어요?  석유도 필요없어지게되죠
<Seony> 근데 그게 문제거든요.  음모론에서 말하는... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 자동차는 로켓이나 바람으로 바뀌겠군요.
<Seony> 유학 오고나서 음모론에 너무 심취해서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 위그선등이 아주 난리 치겠는데요?
<Seony> 근데 진짜 농담아니라 저게 진짜면, 저거 만든애들은 암살위협 있지않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 당근 위협을 받을거 같은데요?
<Seony> 저 영상이 논란이 되는건, 과학적으로 말이 안되는건 둘째치고,
<Seony> 백투더퓨처의 실제 배우가 나왔다라는 점이거든요..
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 배우가 직접 나와서 홍보영상에 참여를 해줘서 더 논란이 많아요
<Seony> 외국 블로거들은, 대부분 저건 뻥이다 라고 외치는데, 배우가 나와준 건 설명을 못하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그렇죠. 그런건 ....
<Seony> 그래서 결국 결론은 "제품이 나와봐야 알겠다" 에요
<razGon_chtZlla> 마케팅할때. 무슨 할매 간장게장하고 김수미가 나오는 거와 같은게 아닌가 생각되요.
<Seony> 이건 급이 다르죠.  어떤 벤쳐기업이 터미네이터 만들고 아놀드 초청하는 거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어디선가 누군가가 스카이넷 프로젝트 하고있다는 소문도 있는데 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그때는 탐크루즈?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 우와와외아리ㅏ옴'ㅏㅣ올미ㅏ농ㄹ'마ㅣㄴㄹ
<ipeter> 진짜 엄청나네요.
<ipeter> 저거 언제 나온다고 아직 말은 없네요.
<autowiz_2012> 제가 무식한건지 모르겠습니다만.
<Seony> 12월요
<autowiz_2012> 호버보드 뭔 이런 사기가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 일단 리튬이온 배터리의 강력한 힘으로 중력을 이겨내는거 같은데요?
<Seony> autowiz_2012, ㅎㅎ 무식하신게 아니라, 다들 사기라고 생각해요
<ipeter> 12월에요?
<ipeter> 아니 저게 말이되나요?
<samahui> 자기부상열차의 휴대형인가요?
<ipeter> 일단 물리학에선는 체중이 곳 힘인데
<Seony> 말이 안되는데, 자기들이 "진짜"라고 강력하게 주장하니까 논란이죠
<autowiz_2012> 몸은 가만있는데 발만 앞뒤로 움직이면서 균형을 잡는다는게 물리적으로 가능하지 않아 보이네요.
<autowiz_2012> 스노우보드 타고 싶다는 생각이 갑자기 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 12월에요?
<samahui> 호버보드 ㅋ  백투더퓨쳐부면서 가장가기고 싶던게 타임머신인 드로이안이 아니라 호버보드였는데요 ㅋ ㅋ나오면 사야겠군요
<Seony> 저도 저거 나오면 무조건 삽니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> 당연히 사야죠
<autowiz_2012> 저는 그냥 32기가 메모리나 사야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 미국에서는 꽤 논란인가요?
<Seony> 저건 SF좋아하는 사람의 로망이자 꿈인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ipeter, 말이 많긴 하죠..
<ipeter> 장난일거 같기도 하구요.
<autowiz_2012> 유쾌한 장난이라면 뭐 장점도 있겠지요...
<autowiz_2012> 식사들은 하셨습니까?
<samahui> 전 순두부요리 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 요즘 식단에 신경써서 짜지 않고 담백함 위주로 식사를 했더니 속은 편안한거 같은데 뭔가 심심하네요
<autowiz_2012> 혹시 synergy 씨스면서
<autowiz_2012> 한영변환 문제 있으신분 계신가요?
<samahui> 윈도우에서 스페이스+ 로 한영전화하는데 문제 있으셔서 쓰시는건가요? 전 윈도우를 쓰지 않아서 잘 모르겠습니다
<samahui> 제 주변 시스템은 다 리눅스고 윈도우를 버추얼로만 돌리거든요
<samahui> 맥도 다 없에버려서 지금은 완전 리눅스 천국입니다
<samahui> 점심도 먹었겠다. 오후 업무 시작해야죠.
<samahui> 다들 하루 마무리 잘하시고 힘내세요~
<ipeter> http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/04/why-are-all-these-celebrities-participating-in-an-epic-fake-hoverboard-troll/
<ipeter> 여기선 좀 안좋게 보네요.
<Seony> 거기 뿐만 아니라 다들 안좋게 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 백투더퓨처4 이야기도 나오구요.
<Seony> 안좋다라기보단, 모두가 저건 fake다 라고 얘기하죠
<ipeter> gjr
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 헉
<Markers> 저거 진짜 아니예요? ㅋㅋㅋ 너무 진짜같으네
<ipeter> 지금 mit대학교 들어가서
<ipeter> yet-ming chiang쳐보니
<ipeter> 교수님이네요.
<ipeter> 실제로 리튬가지고 배터리 논문도 내셨네요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 네.  관련 내용이 거기 홈피에도 나와있어요
<Markers> 페이크인가여 진짜인가여 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 그냥 보기엔 진짜 같은데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 고출력 리튬이온 배터리 관련한 전문가라고... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> http://dmse.mit.edu/faculty/profile/chiang
<ipeter> 회사사람들에게 막 이야기하긴 했는데,
<ipeter> 나중에 장난이라서
<ipeter> 저 바보되는거 아닌지..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 혹시 쉘 스크립트 좀 하시는분 계시나요 -ㅁ-? if 문 다음에 바로 then 오는거 아닌가요?
<Markers> if [ 조건문 ]  then  ~~~~~ 이렇게
<autowiz_2012> then 앞에   ; 들어가야 합니다.
<Seony> 짝 애정촌 출연자가 촬영 중 자살했다네요..
<autowiz_2012> 아니면  then 을 다음줄에 써주셔야 합니다.
<autowiz_2012> 자살이라는 극단적인 방법을 쓸 만큼 절실했던걸까요.
<Markers> 헐....
<Markers> 짝 프로그램 열심히 보고 있는데 이번에 안 나오는건가...;
<Markers> 쉘 스크립트 이해가 안되네 문법 틀린게 없는거 같은데 syntax error 라니 -_-;
<autowiz_2012> 저 아는 동생놈 하나도 짝 완전 좋아라하고 보던데
<Seony> fi 적어주셨나요?
<Markers> 네 적어놧죠
<Markers> 지금 에러 난 곳이 if[ 조건문 ]   줄바꾸고    then   줄바꾸고 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ fi 머 이런식인데
<Markers> then 부분에 에러 뜨더니 syntzx error : unexpected "then" (expecting "done") 이라고 뜨네요;
<Markers> 나스에서 smi 을 srt로 바꿀려고 쉘 스크립트 긁어왔는데 못하는건가 -ㅁ-..
<Seony> 에러메시지에 힌트가 있네요
<Seony> then 이전에 뭔가가 이상이 있으니까 if문만 잘 보면 되겠네요
<Markers> if [ -f  파일명 ]  이렇게 적는게 파일명이 파일이라면이라는 뜻 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 저도 보았습니다.
<ipeter> 왜 자살했을까요?
<ipeter> 자기가 좋아하던 상대가 자신에게 맘을 안준걸까요?
<Seony> Markers, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_01.html
<Seony> ipeter, 뭐 꼭 짝애정촌에서 일어난 일만으로 자살한건 아니겠죠
<ipeter> Seony: 네.. 그렇겠죠. 원인은 여러개 있을 수 있으니까요.
<madboxs> 안녕하세요;
<Markers> 혹시 쉘 스크립트도 인덴테이션 따지나요??
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<madboxs> Markers: 상황에 따라 다릅니다.
<madboxs> 보통은. 그냥 두서 없이 많이 하지요.
<madboxs> bash csh  sh 따라 조금씩 틀리구요.
<madboxs> if 문 같은 부분에서는 간격이 중요한 경우고..
<madboxs> 변수 선언 할때도 쉘마다 약간씩 다르긴 합니다.
<autowiz_2012> 마커스님
<Markers> 넴
<autowiz_2012> 보안에 중요한게 아니면 전체 내용을 그대로 올려주세요
<autowiz_2012> 그래야 이해와 파악이 빠릅니다
<Markers> 음 웹에 메모장 같은게 있을까요?
<Markers> 길지는 않지만 대략 50줄정도 되서 -ㅁ- 그냥 소스면
<autowiz_2012> 쿼리고고싱 ㅎ
<Seony> 페이스트빈 같은거 있잖아요
<Markers> http://pastebin.com/K52qDznt 여기 -ㅁ-
<Markers> 링크 사이트에서 보고 긁어다가 복붙해놓은건데 에러가 많네요;
<Markers> 에러 지점은 30번째 줄쯤에서 syntax error : unexpected "then" (expecting "done")
<Markers> 이런식으로 뜹니다.
<Markers> 제가 아는 문법쪽에선 딱히 문법 오류는 없는거 같은데
<madboxs> if [ -d /tmp ]; then
<madboxs>         echo yes
<madboxs> fi
<madboxs> 일단.. 저는 이거.
<madboxs> 머.. 상관은 업지만.
<autowiz_2012> 간혹 [ 이 기호 앞뒤로 안띄우시는분 계시고
<autowiz_2012> if fi  pair 가 안맞는 경우도 있구요
<autowiz_2012> if[ 말고 if [ 로 해보시지요
<madboxs> Markers,  지금 보니까.. 오토님 말씀대로 네요.
<Seony> 괄호 앞뒤로 띄워야하는데...
<madboxs> if [
<madboxs> 하니깐 잘 됩니다.
<madboxs> test.sh: 19: [: -le: unexpected operator
<madboxs> ()------------------------------------------------
<madboxs> input :
<madboxs> output: ./.smi.srt
<madboxs> test.sh: 34: test.sh: .//nksmi2srt.sh: not found
<madboxs> --> Change Error.....
<madboxs> ^C
<Markers> 오호.
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<autowiz_2012> sh 에서 -le 아 안될 수 있어요
<autowiz_2012> bash 선언 해주셔야 할지도.
<madboxs>  29        if [ -f "${ofilename}" ]
<madboxs> 상단에  #!/bin/sh 선언이 되어 있어서.
<madboxs> 아마 문제 없을거에요.
<madboxs>  35                if [ -f "${ofilename}" ]
<madboxs> 이거 두개만 고치시면 되겠네요.,
<autowiz_2012> -le 이런게 아니라 > < 이런게 문제였나요? 기억이 가물합니다.
<madboxs> 저도. 배쉬는 오래 되놔서...
<autowiz_2012> 은근 csh 랑 ksh 잘 쓰시는분 보면 부럽더라구요
<autowiz_2012> 저는 aix 에도 bash
<madboxs> 그냥.. python 으로.. 바르는게...
<madboxs> : )
<autowiz_2012> solaris 에서도 bash 리눅도 윈됴도 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 요즘 윈됴에 mitty 쓰는데 재미들여서요 ㅎㅎ
<madboxs> csh 가 좀 호환이 잘 안되긴 하죠. bash 하고  sh 는 그나마 잘 되는뎅.
<madboxs> 오. 첨 봅니다.
<madboxs> autowiz_2012 : 장점이 있나요 ? : )
<autowiz_2012> 저는 뭐 그냥 자동완성 -_-;;;
<autowiz_2012> 탭탭탭탭 ㅎㅎ 때문에 쓰지요
<madboxs> 그렇군요. 흠 저는 아애 저건 첨보는 지라. 기회가 되면 한번.
<madboxs> 오늘 우분투에 SSL 먼 업데이트가 있네요.
<madboxs> (좋은건가..ㅎㅎ )
<Markers> 아 알수 없는 에러가 나올땐 정말 짜증이네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<madboxs> http://www.dreamsyssoft.com/unix-shell-scripting/ifelse-tutorial.php
<madboxs> 그럴땐..
<Markers> 먼가 에러문이 나오다만것 같은게 나오네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<madboxs> 검색으로 베끼는게 짱입니다. 칸까지.
<Markers> expr 에러 뜨는데 머가 틀렸다는건지 모르겟네
<autowiz_2012> * 앞에
<autowiz_2012> \ 이스케이프
<autowiz_2012> 는 확인 하셨는지
<autowiz_2012> ( ) 이것도 싸줘야 하구요
<autowiz_2012> 40줄
<autowiz_2012> eok=`expr ${eok} +1`
<autowiz_2012> 저거 + 붙어 있으면 ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 사장님 + 랑 1 사이에 space 하나 추가요~
<autowiz_2012> 44줄도 추가요
<Markers> 아 그냥 나스에 apt-get이라던지 yum이라도 깔려있었으면 이런 고생 안할텐데 ;
<madboxs> ㅎ.
<madboxs> wget ?
<Markers> 결국은 자동화 계획 포기 ㅋ
<madboxs> 거기 perl 은 없나요.
<Markers> 네 펄 없어요 ㅋㅋ 자동화 포기하고 그냥 수동으로 해결 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> http://regexpal.com/
<autowiz_2012> 마커스님 expr 에러는 잡으셨지요? 그거때문에 뭔가 포기하시기엔 아까운거 같아서 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 정규식 여기에 붙여보세요
<DarkCircle> 아 위에 뭔가가 있었군요.
<Markers> 아뇨 포기는 안했는데 그냥 방향 선회해서 수동으로 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 내가 짠 소스도 아닌걸 어거지로 에러 잡고 할려니 너무 힘들어서 ㅋㅋ 쉘 스크립트도 그렇게 아는것도 아니고 해서
<DarkCircle> expr 안에 따옴표 넣는거 아닐거 같은데요
<Markers> -_-ㅋ
<onlty> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 44번째 라인이랑
<DarkCircle> 46번째 라인
<Markers> 제가 본 에러는 expr을 찾을수 없습니다. 머 이런 에러라서 ㅎ
<onlty> 처음 온 onlty라고 합니다
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<onlty> 넵
<DarkCircle> 우분투 쓰시죠?
<onlty> 넵
<Markers> 나스 머신에서 자동으로 smi 넣으면 srt 변환 시켜줄려고 했는데 안되네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 Markers 님 .. ㅋㅋ
<onlty> 넹
<Markers> 그냥 리눅스예요. 배포판이 따로 없음 -_-ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 혹시 ...
<Markers> 그래서 yum이든 apt-get 이든 패키지 관리자 같은게 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<onlty> 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle>  /usr/bin 이나  /bin 에 expr 있는지 체크해보세요 .
<Markers> 할려고하면 소스를 아예 가져와서 컴파일하고 깔아야되는데 ㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요 onlty 님
<onlty> 네 ^^
<DarkCircle> 없으면 coreutils 컴파일 하셔야
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그거야 일도 아니죠
<autowiz_2012> markers 님 그냥 bin ftp 나 tftp 로 집어넣을수는 없어요?
<DarkCircle> 처음에 configure가 귀찮을뿐 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 바이너리를 그냥 때려넣으면 안될거 같은게
<DarkCircle> NAS에서 쓰는 프로세서가 non-x86이면 동작 안될 수도 ..
<onlty> 'ㅅ'
<Markers> ftp tfpt라고 하심은 그냥 파일을 넣는다는건가요?
<autowiz_2012> 쉘로 expr 구현할 수 있는 방법없나요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 컴파일 하세요 그냥
<DarkCircle> 정 안되면 그냥 펄 쓰시는게 좋을거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 펄도 없다고 하셨었나 ..
<DarkCircle> 헐 펄이 없다닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 얍쌉한 NAS군요 (...)
<Markers> 아아
<Markers> 잉 왜 타자가 안 쳐졌지
<Markers> 찾아보니 잇네요 펄 /usr/bin  밑에 expr도 있구 펄도 있구
<DarkCircle> 흠 그러면 흠흠흠...
<DarkCircle> export | grep PATH
<DarkCircle> =3
<Markers> 머 수동으로 해서 10초만에 끝냈습니다만...
<DarkCircle> 지금이야 임시 방편이지만
<DarkCircle> 나중에 또 골머리 앓는 수가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 흠 뭘 설정해야 되드라
<DarkCircle> .bash_profile 인가
<DarkCircle> 거기에 PATH 변수 설정하는거 있죠?
<Markers> smi 파일이랑 srt 파일 포맷만 알면 찾을수 있을거 같네요
<DarkCircle> export PATH=$PATH:/blabla
<DarkCircle> smi는 웬지 자막일듯하고
<Markers> echo $PATH 해보니 포함되어있어요 경로
<DarkCircle> srt는 흠 모르겠네요
<Markers> ㅇ_ㅇ
<DarkCircle> 아니면 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> ...
<Markers> 한국은 smi 주로 쓰고요 외국(미국)쪽에서 srt 많이 쓴다네요
<Markers> 나스에서 비디오 스테이션 돌릴려고 보니 자막을 srt밖에 인식을 못해서;
<DarkCircle> 그러면 둘다 자막이네요 덜덜
<Markers> 삽질하고 있는데 포맷변환 자동화 할려고 했던거였어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<onlty> 그렇...군요
<DarkCircle> 아 갑자기 뭔가좀 해버려고 생각하다가
<DarkCircle> '아차 이방엔 봇이 없구나'
<DarkCircle> 를 생각하고 바로 포기
<DarkCircle> ..
<Markers> 자막이 대충 200개정도 있는데 그냥 로컬에서 앱 하나 다운로드 받아서 실행하고 돌려버리니 10초도 안되서 200개 다 변환해줘서 그냥 수동으로 해야지 하고 맘 먹음..
<DarkCircle> http://z980.blogspot.kr/2012/08/smi-srt-convert-on-ubuntu.html
<DarkCircle> 이러한게 있군요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 쉘스크립트로 확 돌리시려고 했던거죠?
<Markers> 제 나스에 패키지 관리자가 없습니다 ㅇ_ㅇ...
<DarkCircle> 흠 방법이 아얘 없진 않은데 ..
<DarkCircle> NAS 에서 쓰는 아키텍처를 알면
<Markers> libsubtitles-perl 이거 소스라도 다운 받아서 직접 컴파일해서 넣어볼까도 했지만 못 찾아서...
<DarkCircle> 젠투 포티지를 심어서 되게 할 수는 있습니다.
<Markers> NAS로 쓰고 있는데 synology 꺼라서
<DarkCircle> 아 무엇보다 플래시 메모리 용량이라든가 이게 어느정도 되는지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 시놀로지 NAS 좋은거라고 들었는데
<DarkCircle> 예상외로 구리군요 -ㅛ- ..
<Markers> 젠투 포티지 라는게 뭐죵? 파이썬 패키지 관리자인가 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 음.
<Markers>  nas로서는 좋은거 같아요 나스 쓸때 필요하다 싶은것들은 대충 다 있으니깐
<Markers> 리눅스 머신으로 이리저리할려고 하는게 목적에 안 맞아서 없는 것뿐이지 ;ㅁ;
<onlty> 아 포티지라면 emerge??
<DarkCircle> 그냥 젠투에서 쓰는 패키지 관리자랑 패키지 받아올때 참조하는 트리 집합이죠
<Markers> nas자체로 보면 좋은거 같음 ㅇ_ㅇ:
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 용도 그 자체로 좋은거군요.
<DarkCircle> 뻘짓은 못하는군 챱챱 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 디테일한거 신경쓰고 싶지 않은 (다른일이 더 바쁜) 사용자들이 쓰기에 딱 좋겠군요
<Markers> 저것도
<onlty> 포티지가 소스코드를 직접 컴파일하더라구요. 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 포티지가 컴파일 하는게 아니라 정확히는
<Markers> 저것도 정확하게는 제 노트북에 깔린 리눅스 위에 가상머신으로 nas를 올린거라 ㅇ_ㅇ;;;;
<DarkCircle> 거기서 빌드 프로세스와 의존성을 관리해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> :D
<onlty> 네? 제가 잘못 알고 있었다면 죄송합니다 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 스크립트로 절차를 다 코딩해놓는거죠
<Markers> 요긴하게 잘 쓰고 있습죠
<DarkCircle> 흠 가만 포티지 문서가 어딨더라
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 뭐 죄송할거까지야
<DarkCircle> 근데 실제로 보이기로는 포티지가 컴파일하는것처럼 보여요
<DarkCircle> 그건 맞는 말씀.
<onlty> 그렇군요 감사합니다 :D
<DarkCircle> http://wiki.gentoo-kr.org/index.php?title=Trans:GentooHandbook
<DarkCircle> 이거 참조하시면 될듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 2부 내용 조금 슬쩍 보시면 ..
<DarkCircle> 리눅스위에 가상머신으로 NAS!
<DarkCircle> 멋지군요 -ㅅ-
<onlty> 오 한국어로 되어 있군요
<autowiz_2012> 아~ 오늘은 완전 전쟁같은 하루군요 ... 헉헉
<samahui> 저도 정신없네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래도 하루가 빠르게 지나가서 좋습니다 ^^;;
<MK-BB> Draco 아저씨가 안뵈군
<MK-BB> 흠
<razGon_chtZlla> 퇴근합니다.
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 칼퇴!@!
<samahui> 칼퇴가 부럽군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 저녁은 두툼한 고기패티가 들어간 수재 햄버거가 땡기네요... 다이어트만 아니면 당장 사먹으러 갈터인데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 저녁들 맛있게 드시고 퇴근들 잘 하세요~
<samahui> 저녁 먹고 올께요~
<onlty> 많이들 수고하십니다
<madboxs> 좋은 퇴근들 되세요.
<madboxs> 그럼 이만.
<Markers> 혹시 xcode에서 코딩해보신분? xcode 사용법 관련해서 친절하게 알려주는 사이트 같은거 없을려나요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-06
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요 ^^
<ipeter> 고맙습니다~
<ipeter> 현재 오래된 놋북에 우분투 12.04 LTS서버를 설치하고 그 위에 우분투 GUI를 설치하여 어머니 사용케 해드리고 잇습니다.
<ipeter> 어머니 나이가 연로하셔서 컴퓨터를 키고 비밀번호 치는것이 불편하신듯 한데요.
<ipeter> 회사에서 ssh로 거기에 붙을때는 비밀번호를 치지만, 어머니가 집에서 gui상 처음 사용하실때 제 계정 비밀번호를 입력않하게 하는 방법은 없나요?
<samahui> 전체 설정의 사용자계정 보시면 자동 로그인 있습니다
<samahui> 간단하게 되는데요
<samahui> 전 잠시 일 좀 하다 올게요
<ipeter> 아... 고맙습니다. 그냥 제 계정 비번 인스톨할때 설정해놓으면 gui상으로는 자동으로 비번 입력하게끔 되는줄 알고 생각조차 못했네요.
<ipeter> 집에가서 해볼께요~ 고맙습니다!!!
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 다음주 월요일은 저쉬어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 정확히는 한시간 일하고 쉬렵니다.
<samahui_> 오옷! 부러워요
<samahui_> 즐거운 휴식시간 되시겠군요
<samahui_> 월요일 쉬신다니 가장 부러운 일인데요
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 부럽습니다!
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 계획있으신가요?
<razGon_chtZlla> ipeter: 그게 썩 좋은 동기는 아니라서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 뉴스에서 나오는 집단 휴업 합니다. 하루간.
<ipeter> 아이고.
<razGon_chtZlla> 원격진료와 의료자본화에 반대해서요.
<ipeter> 그렇군요..
<ipeter> 그 안건에 대해서는 생각을 많이 해보진 않았던 터라 함부로 말을 못하겠네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 의사로서 집단 휴업은 지탄받을 일이 마땅하지만, 지금의 정부시책은 문제가 많습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그런부분에 대해서 의사협회는 3개월동안 논의했지만, 정부의 강력한 드라이브가 걸릴거 같아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 헐.. 핸드폰으로 진료. 말이나 되는지...
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 진짜 웃긴건 그렇게 전자 처방전 받고 약은 원격이 안됩니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이말은 뭐냐면 돌려 말하면 두메산골에 움직이지 못하는 환자가 원격으로 처방전 받고 읍내에 있는 약국으로 가서 처방전으로 약타야 한다는 겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그 약국 옆에 의원이 있죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 듣고보니 너무 웃기네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 결국은 말도 안되는 시책인데. 단지 의료의 산업화라는 점을 내세워서 유래없는 일을 저질렀죠.
<ipeter> 또 저분야를 뚫으면 창조경제되서 저러나요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 의료민영화라고 하는데.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐. 정치이야기는 지양하도록 하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 정책이야기로 해야겠네요.
<ipeter> 정치적 성향이 다른분들도 계실테니 그쪽 이야기는 조용히하겠습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 의료민영화라는 것도 원격진료랑 케미되면 아주 웃긴 경우가 생깁니다.
<ipeter> ??
<razGon_chtZlla> 원래 원칙상 병의원은 병원에서 번돈은 병의원으로 투자해야 합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 아니 이말 하기전에.
<razGon_chtZlla> 송도에 외국계병원 들어온다고 햇죠?
<razGon_chtZlla> 거기는 의료 보험안되고 민간보험만 된다고 합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 거기가 우리나라 자본합자 한건데.
<razGon_chtZlla> 삼성증권과 다이와증권입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 병원이란게 일정량의 수익이 있어야 함은 분명하지만, 수익이 우선되서는 안됩니다.
<bluedusk> 그렇죠..
<bluedusk> 근데 애초에 의사라는 직업을 공부 잘하는 학생들이 돈 많이 번다고 하니깐 지원해서 가는 분위기부터가...;
<bluedusk> 물론 전부가 그런건 아니겠지만..;
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 그게 아니에요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 다들 속은 겁니다.
<bluedusk> 그래요? 뭔가 알지 못한게 또 있나 보군요..;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 의사를 지원하는 경제적인 동기는 3가지가 있죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 1. 명퇴란게 없다. 그냥 의원차려서 진료보면 됩니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 2. 전문의해서 나오면 다른 사람들보다 봉급을 많이 받는 축에 속한다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 3. 봉사하면서 먹고 살고, 잘하면 존경도 받는 직업이다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 봉사+경제+명예
<razGon_chtZlla> 요 세가지를 갖출수 있다고 생각해서 지원합니다만... 지금 의대 지원한 친구들은 글쎄요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 의대 들어갈 정도의 실력을 가진 친구들이라면 대기업에 들어가기 어렵지 않을 겁니다. 다른 사람들은 24살에 남자의 경우는 27-8살쯤에 기업에 들어가서 일한다고하면요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 의사의 경우는 30세넘어서 혹은 34세 이상.[재수없이요.]서 부터 다른 직업군보다 많이 받기 시작합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 월급의사 일명 페이닥터의 경우는 많이 하면 40세중반이면 나와야 합니다. 그래서 30대후반이나 40대초반에  나서 개원하죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 개원하면 좀더 벌수 있습니다.그렇게 해서 은퇴까지 갑니다만....
<razGon_chtZlla> 의사가 인턴이나 레지던트과정은 말씀 안드려도 과중업무인건 아시겠고요. 월급은 그래도 다른 직군보다 많기는 하나 교육등에 비용을 들인다면 비슷할겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 한달에 저같은 경우도 30-50만원 나갔으니깐요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그때는 그렇다 치고. 한 3년 공중보건의나 군의관생활합니다. 그때는 전공의때보다 편하긴 하지만 금액은 적게 벌죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이제 전문의 되서야 시작합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 그정도 되면 대기업에 그정도 노력을 부은 친구들과 비슷하거나 친구들이 더 법니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 물론 너무 일반화 한것이지만, 제 고등학교때 공부저랑 비슷한 친구들이 변호사, 삼성엔지니어링, 신한카드 등등에 있는 친구들 보니 대략 그렇더군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 한친구 중소기업간 서울대 전기전자 제어나온 친구가 있는데. 거기 CTO.등재이사입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 뭐 그렇게 되면 경제적인 이유는 비슷해지고요. 고생은 비슷하다고 생각되고요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 두번째 은퇴까지의 이유는 앞으로 개원의의 사정은 정말정말 않좋아질겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 10여년 전의 우리 선배들은 진짜 많이 벌었다고 하더군요. 의사수가 적으니 말이죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 거기에 물가부담도 적었고요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금은 포화 상태입니다. 개원가는 경쟁인데 나이들면 경쟁력은 점점 떨어집니다. 경험이란것보다 의학자체의 패러다임이 좀체 많이 바뀌어서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 액티브한게 앞으로 10년정도 보고 잇습니다. 내년 40인데요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그뒤는 개원유지가 힘들겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 명예요? 의사는 다 도둑이라는 생각이나 환자의 약점을 이용한 사기꾼 정도 생각하시더군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 물론 아닌 환자들이나 오해가 풀려서 더 좋아진 관계의 환자도 있는데. 일단은 제 치료가 시간이 많이 들어서 비용을 많이 받는데 그리 말씀하시는 환자들도 있더군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 뭐 3가지다 뭉개져있습니다.따라서 돈벌러 의사는 일찌감치 포기 해야 합니다. 그냥 사명감으로 해야 합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ 환자도 없고 ... 긴말씀 들어주셔서 감사합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이런 넉두리는 페북에 올려야 하는데.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 날씨대박~비키니대박~폭풍코딩을 해봅시다~
<samahui_> ahoops님 오랜마넹 뵙습니다
<samahui_> 건강하시죠?
<samahui_> 거긴 날씨가 많이 좋은가봐요. 서울도 날씨는 좋은데 좀 쌀쌀한게 봄이 온걸 시샘하는 겨울의 꽃샘추위가 기승입니다
<autowiz_2012> 우와 무슨 말씀이 시 같아요
<autowiz_2012> ahoops 님 오랜만에 뵈옵니다.
<samahui_> ahoops_님 글에 비키니대박이 들어있는거 보고 (폭풍코딩은 시아에서 폭풍제거) 감상중이시라 대답 늦으실걸 가만히 예상해 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 일 좀 하다 올께요~
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 비키니 대박이라는 단어만 눈에 들어오네요.
<ipeter> 네. 저 남자입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 아닙니다. 말씀 잘 들었습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 죄소합니다 저도 ㅠㅠ 그 단어만 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 으읍. 우분투서버에 구축했던 svn 몽창 다 없애고 다시 만드는데,
<ipeter> 굳이 제 계정에다 만들지
<ipeter> 아니면 user, group을 svn새로 만들어 거기다 할지
<ipeter> 아주 아주 사소한걸로 고민이네요.
<autowiz_2012> 어지간 하면 따로 하시는게 낫지않을까 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 네.. autowiz_2012 님 말씀대로 저도 그쪽으로 선택하고 싶어지네요.
<ipeter> 본계정은 너무 복잡해서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 근데 2012 특별한 의미가 있나요..?
<ipeter> 올해가 14년이라서요..
<autowiz_2012> 네트웍 끊어지거나 해서 재접하면
<ipeter> 네.
<autowiz_2012> id 충돌나고 그러잖아요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 아항!!
<autowiz_2012> 그래서 그냥 11 을 붙였드랬죠 더블원이라고
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz_2012> 1등을 두번 연속한다는 의미인데
<ipeter> 오오.. 멋있다.. +_+
<ipeter> 일등을 두번...!
<autowiz_2012> 1+1 해서 2 도 붙이고 2011 이 되었는데 이게 재접할때마다
<autowiz_2012> 자동으로 1씩 올라가더라구요 ㅋㅋ 그래서 2012 2013 ... 2015 막 왔다갔다합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 언제 ipeter_2012이렇게 해서들어오면
<ipeter> 제가 따라한거예요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 일등두번은 뭐 꿈만같을 뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 서원님 안계시니까 뭔가 허전하네요.
<autowiz_2012> 더블원이 그 예전에 영광의 레이서 라고 애니에 나왔던 내용입니다. 아스라다~~
<Seony> 저 있는데요
<autowiz_2012> 사이버 포뮤러 잼나게 봤었는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 전 점심 고고싱~
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 맛있게 드세요~
<ipeter> Seony: 아무말씀도 없으셨드래서요..
<Seony> 걍 이것저것 인터넷질 하고있어요
<razGon_chtZlla> http://www.healthfocus.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=36249
<razGon_chtZlla> 위의 내용을 정리한 내용입니다. 약간 감정적이기도 하지만요.
<razGon_chtZlla> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 오늘은 제가 좀. 말이 많습니다.
<Seony> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 아무래도 몸담고계시는 분야가 시끄러우니 말이 많으셔도 이해합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이런데서 썰 풀어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 솔직히 말단에 있는 제가 체감하는데. 그나마 나름 잘되는 곳인데. 안되는 다른 선생들은 죽을 맛이랍니다
<Seony> 병원 얘기하시니까 며칠 전에 제가 여기서 겪은 일화가 하나 있는데요,
<Seony> 제 사수가 지난 화요일쯤 병가를 냈는데, 그 이유가 아이들한테서 수족구병을 옮았는데 전염성이 있으니까 다른 직원들을 위해서 못나가겠다고 했거든요
<Seony> 한국은 아파도 일을 해라라는 사고방식이 강하지만,
<Seony> 여기서는 다른 사람들을 위해서 그럴때는 나오지 말아야하는게 상식이거든요
<Seony> 뭐 하여간...
<Seony> 제가 2일 후에 감기증상이 생겼어요
<Seony> 그 다음주에 출장이 계획되어있었고...
<ipeter> 아. 이런..
<razGon_chtZlla> 허걱.
<Seony> 제 사수가 엄청 걱정하면서 수족구병 옮은게 아닌지 꼭 병원에 가서 체크를 해보라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 그날이 지난 금요일이었는데,
<razGon_chtZlla> 수족구는 그리심한 병은 아닌데 말이죠.
<Seony> 네, 근데 그게 전염성이 있잖아요
<razGon_chtZlla> 예 강합니다.
<Seony> 출장와서 여기 사람들 다 옮기면, 저한테 도덕적인 책임이 있거든요
<Seony> 그래서 암튼 오전에 조퇴를 하고 집에 와서
<Seony> 병원 가려고 주변 병원에 전화를 해서 예약을 하는데요,
<Seony> 여기는 예약부터 해야하거든요
<Seony> 뭔놈의 병원이 예약을 안받아요
<Seony> 환자가 너무 많아서 신규 환자는 안받는다네요
<Seony> 어떤 곳은, 환자가 꽉 찼으니 다음주 수요일은 되야 진료가 가능하다고...
<Seony> 그래서, 내과가 이렇게 장사가 잘되는 비지니스인줄 처음 알았다고 사수한테 궁시렁댔죠
<Seony> 그나마 한 병원이, 손님 예약시간 사이에 껴서 넣어줬어요
<Seony> 제 경우는 시간 걸리는 진료가 아니다보니...
<Seony> 여기는 감기의 경우는 아무 것도 해주는게 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 그랬어요.  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서는 병원이 서비스 업종의 개념이라서, 의사 간호사 할거없이 무쟈게 친절하거든요
<Seony> 그래서 전화할 때만 해도 내심 고갱님이 가시겠다는데 예약을 안받네? 그랬었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 한국은 상황이 참...
<Seony> 음? 튕긴건가
<Seony> 아니군
<razGon_chtZlla> 솔직히 지금의 3배의 비용을 준다면 다 친절해집니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그리고 20-30분진료는 기본입니다. 미국은.
<Seony> 제 경험으로는 꼭 그렇진 않아요
<razGon_chtZlla> 버는 건 울나라랑 비슷해요. 조금 더 많은 정도?
<razGon_chtZlla> 그런가요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 대신 법률 비용이 많이 나갑니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 그리고 저같이 병원을 이용하는 입장에서는, 비용 많이 내고 다니는 종합병원 의사쌤들이 환자들한테 더 권위적이라는 생각밖에 안들거든요
<Seony> 제 와이프가 오죽하면 여기 병원에서 의사쌤한테 감동받았다고... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 반대로 환자들이 불친절하죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 당연합니다.
<Seony> 기본적으로 미국사람들 인식이 병원을 안믿고 들어가거든요
<samahui_> 토론도 좋은데 점심먹고 하세요~ ^^ 점심시간 다되어 가네요. Seony님은 저녁 잘 드시구요~
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 아직 삼십분 남아서요.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 맛점하세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 한국도 불친절하신 분들이 있어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 미국 사람들이 병원을 안믿는 이유는 수익을 구조로 가는 경우도 종종 있어서 그래요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 산업구조상 어쩔수 없죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 우리나라도 미국처럼 갈겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 물론 금액은 못올리구요.
<Seony> 매년 의대 졸업자는 쏟아져나오는데 자리는 한정되있고... 참 문제네요...
<ipeter> 전 사이트에서 문제가 생겨 아직도 밥을 못먹고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> djz
<bluedusk> 엌 사이트에 문제가 생기다니
<bluedusk> 안타깝군요..;
<ipeter> 흙흙흙
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 역시 한국사람이 제일 무섭군요.
<ipeter> 밥은 도너츠 두개로..ㅠ
<ipeter> 그럭저럭 견딜만하네요.
<Seony> 저녁에 맛난거 드셔야겠네요
<Seony> 올해 돈 생기면 맥프로 한대 장만할까 하는데, 사야하나 말아야하나 고민되네요...
<samahui> 항상 이야기 하지만 지르고 싶을때는 지르세요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 말도 많고 탈도 많은 버전이라서요
<samahui> 그럼 조금 후 지르세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 그 돈이면 최고급 사양의 워크스테이션 한대 맞출 수 있을텐데,
<samahui> 그건 그렇쵸
<samahui> 그럼 저처럼 델 웤스로 가세요
<Seony> 이렇게 생각하면 또 괜히 썬더볼트 디스플레이를 샀나 하는 생각이... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 델 웤스 노트북 이번껀 정말 좋던데요
<samahui> 다 지르세요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 속편하게 사는게 답입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 맥프로 다음버전을 기다리는게 낫겠네요
<samahui> 몰랐는데 어제 한국축구대표팀 평가전을 했는가보네요
<Seony> 네 그리스랑 한거 같더라구요
<samahui> 2:0으로 이겼다기에 잘했구나 생각했더니 아닌가보내요
<samahui> 골대가 MVP라는데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 3골이나 막았다고요 ㅋ
<Seony> 2:0으로 이긴건 알았는데 내용은 저도 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 축구는 그다지 기대 안하고 있다가 갑자기 이겼다는 소식 듣고 찾아보는 정도밖에 관심이 안가네요
<samahui> 2002년이후 최하의 기대감인거 같아요
<Seony> 그동네도 정치적인 문제 때문에 사람들이 많이 싫어하잖아요
<samahui> 윈도우 시스템을 다 리눅스로 바꿔 버렸더니 VB가지고는 안되는 부분들이 생겨 문제네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> vm으로 윈도우 설치해두요?
<samahui> 그래서 구형 듀얼코어 노트북에 윈7 설치하려고 했는데... 저도 모르게 리눅스 설치하고 앉았네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 습관이 무서워요
<Seony> 우분투 쓰세요?
<samahui> 우분투도 쓰고 민트도 쓰고
<samahui> 가끔 centOS도 써요
<samahui> 대부분은 우분투죠
<Seony> 저번에 홈서버 배송와서 14.04 데일리 빌드 알파버전 설치했는데, 일부 패키지 버전 호환 문제를 제외하고서는 괜찮더라구요
<samahui> 14.04는 정식나오면 설치해보려고요
<samahui> 전 그냥 12.04써요
<samahui> 안정적인게 최고더군요
<Seony> 저도 그럴까 했는데, 두어달만에 재설치하는게 너무 싫어서 그냥 설치했어요.
<Seony> 패키지 업글 하다보면 자연스레 업글 될거 같더라구요
<samahui> 그것도 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 당장 업무에 쓰는지라 호환성도 중요해서 그렇게는 못해요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 윈도우 설치하려고 했더니 ... 윈도우 시디가 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 윈도우 정품 시디를 직원 중 누군가가 집으로 가져간거 같아요 헐~ 도둑놈들!
<razGon_chtZlla> 14.04 나오기를 기대하는 1인..
<razGon_chtZlla> 14.04 나오면 재설지작업을 해볼까 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 재설치 너무 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 그냥 그대로 업그레이드 판올림할겁니다 ㅋ 재설치까지하기에는 프로그램들이나 설정들 다시 잡기 싫어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그거 LTS로 판올림하는건 안정적인가요?
<samahui> 우선 써보고 안되면 다시 업어버리죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 설정 잡는게 너무너무 많아서 귀찮아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 10.04에서 12.04로 올때는 갖은 고생해서 다 새로 잡다가 결국 새로 설치했던 기억이 나네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 롤링 업데이트 하는 배포판을 쓰고싶은데, 전부 딱 맘에 드는게 없네요...
<Seony> 데비안 불안정판 쓰면 우분투 쓰는거랑 크게 다를게 없다고는 하늗네,
<Seony> 문제는 너무 못생겼어요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 젠투는, 시간낭비하고 싶지 않고,
<Seony> 아치는 데비안 계열이 아니라서 싫고...
<samahui> 저도 젠투는 과도하게 시간을 허비해서 싫어요
<Seony> 시간낭비도 그렇지만, 컴파일->전기세 나가요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋ
<Seony> 어서 우분투가 롤링으로 바꿨으면 좋겠네요
<ipeter> 아... 잠시 짬..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 쉬러왔습니다.
<ipeter> 엉엉엉.
<samahui> 쉬엄쉬엄 일하세요
<samahui> 전 오늘은 일은 뒷전이고 OS설치만 주구장창 하고 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오홍..그러시군요..;
<bluedusk> =___=
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 좀있으면 SSD에 윈도7설치합니다. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 헠 ssd..;
<razGon_chtZlla> 그도 그럴것이. 새로 컴 업글하면서 켄츠 필드에 업.
<ipeter> 으...ssd정말 좋죠...ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 쓰는 입장에선 아니긴 해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 튜닝할때는 젠투만큼 대놓고 볼 수 있는게 많지가 않아서 ...
<DarkCircle> 확실히 실무 단계가 올라가게 되면
<DarkCircle> 세세한거에 신경쓸 겨를도 없고 시간도 여유도 아무것도 없는지라
<DarkCircle> 그냥 우분투 서버 돌리는게 짱짱맨인듯
<Seony> 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 튜닝이 가능한 여유가 된다면야 그걸 원하면 젠투를 선택하겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 제가 아는 회사중에 그런 여유를 충분히 가지는 회사가 그다지 안많은걸로 ...
<Seony> 프로덕션 레벨에서 쓰기는 힘들죠
<Seony> 그냥 리눅스 좋아하는 사람들이 취미로나 쓰는거지..
<DarkCircle> 전담 엔지니어가 있거나 돈이 많아서 장비에 자본을 쉽게 바를 수 있거나 ...
<DarkCircle> 다나와는 아직도 젠투 쓰더군요.
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 일단, 오픈스택부터도 우분투에 올리고 인스턴스들조차도 우분투를 돌리는 걸로 봐서는,
<Seony> 일단 운영은 편한걸로 하는게 답입니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택은 우분투/데비안
<DarkCircle> 이걸로 퉁치는게 크크
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 다나와도 rhel로 몇개 넘어오는걸로 아는데요
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택 젠투에도 설치가 되긴 되는데 손이 너무 많이 가서요 - -;
<bluedusk> 우리회사에 간간히 기술지원 요청 오는거 보면..
<DarkCircle> 네 아마 머신 전부를 다 젠투 쓰진 않을거예요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 대충 분위기 보니깐 디비쪽만 쓰는거 같긴 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 (...) 디비라면
<DarkCircle> 혹시 오라클이라도? 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 오라클 올리기 편한데가 RHEL이다보니 ..
<bluedusk> 것까지는 정확히 모르겟네요..
<bluedusk> 제가 직접 지원한게 아니라 지원요청 메일만 봐서..;
<DarkCircle> 그런게 사내에 공유가 되나보군요 ~(~_~)~
<bluedusk> 그게 그런 요청은 영업쪽으로 요청을 해야 하는데
<bluedusk> 엔지니어팀 메일로 그냥 무작정 요청 메일을 보내니깐
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 또 그렇게 업체어서 요청오면 영업이 그런걸 가이드해주고 안내해야 하는데
<bluedusk> 그냥 귀찮으니 냅두는듯..;
<DarkCircle> lol
<DarkCircle> 일이 잘 돌아가는 상황이라면 굳이 태클을 걸 필요가 없다거나 뭐 그런가봅니다 'ㅛ' 좋은게 좋은거라고 ..
<DarkCircle> 졸립네요 =ㅅ=
<Seony> 혹시 컴퓨터 스피커 20만원 이상 제품 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<bluedusk> 저 스피커에 그돈은 투자 못하고
<bluedusk> usb 헤드폰 엠프에
<bluedusk> 헤드폰은 끼고 듣긴 해요..;
<Seony> 저도 헤드폰은 그럭저럭 쓸만한게 있는데, 오래 쓰면 힘들더라구요
<Seony> 귀도 아프고...
<Seony> 한 3시간 끼면 땀도 나구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 오래 쓰진 않고.. 그냥 남들 담배 필 정도 시간만..
<bluedusk> 한 두세곡 듣고..
<Seony> 아...
<bluedusk> 나이 먹어서 그런지 노래 들으면서 뭐 하려면 집중이 안되더라구요..ㅠ
<Seony> 저는 하루 정해서 아예 끼고 살아요.
<Seony> 조만간 한 60만원 정도 생길거 같아서...
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 부럽네요..ㅠ
<Seony> 돈이 들어오는대로 지를까... 아님 모을까 생각 중이에요
<bluedusk> 전 돈이 안생..
<bluedusk> 여자도 안생...
<bluedusk> ...asky
<Seony> 올해 들어서 벌써 200만원 썼네요
<Seony> 애플 디스플레이 2대에 제온 홈서버..
<DarkCircle> 덜덜덜
<Seony> 오큘러스 빨리 나왔으면 좋겠네요
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 오큘려스는
<bluedusk> 노리고 잇긴 한데
<madboxs> 안녕하세요 .
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 전 이만 나가볼께요~ 이따 다시 오겠습니다.
<samahui> 남은 시간 수고하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<ipeter> 이시간이되면 왜 이렇게 졸린지 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 피곤하고 지치네요.
<bluedusk> 그럼 퇴근해야죠
<bluedusk> 다들 즐퇴!!
<Seony> 저도 이만 취침하러 갑니다
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<razGon_chtZlla> 낼뵈요.
<MK-BB> Draco: 없남
<MK-BB> Drake 구나
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아.. 아무도 없이 저만 남아있군요.
<ipeter> 흙흙흙...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아무도 안계신가요?
<samahui_> 저 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 시스템 설치하고 설정하는데 반나절을 보내서 이 늦은 시간에 일하고 있습니다
<samahui_> 저녁도 제대로 못먹었네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 밥 좀 먹고 올께요
<ipeter> 맛있게 드시고 오세요!
<ipeter> 혹시 리눅스에서 그룹과 유저의 관계 설명해주실 수 있나요...? ㅠ 감이 안잡힙니다..ㅠ
<samahui> 말그대로 유저는 사용자를 말하는거고 그룹은 그 사용자들을 공통된 권한이나 설정을 공유하도록 묶어 놓은 거라고 생각하면 될려나요
<samahui> 말로 하려니 애매하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 다시 일땜시 서버관리 좀 하고 올께요
<ipeter> 고맙습니다!
<ipeter> group이 상위 권한인가요?
<ipeter> 현재 svn 계정을 만들었는데...으...뭐가 뭔지 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui> 상위권한이라고 보기 보다는 여러 유저의 공통된 설정이라고 보시면 났습니다
<samahui> 전 잠시 자리 비워요~~
<ipeter_> dmq?
<ipeter_> 읍?
<ipeter_> 자동으로 _ 가 나오는군요
<ipeter_> svn:x:1001:1001:,,,:/home/svn:/bin/bash
<ipeter_> 엇
<ipeter_> 오타군요.
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 아이코..고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 저도 다시 재접할께요!
<ipeter> 다시 왔습니다!
<ipeter> 현재 svn 구축중 문의 드립니다.
<ipeter> svn 계정을 만들었습니다.
<ipeter> 그후 그 안에 repos라는 폴더를 생성후 그 폴더를 svn이 실행되도록 하였습니다.
<ipeter> 그 안에 trunk, branch, tag폴더를 만들려고 하는데요
<ipeter> 만들고 나서 root의 암호 를 물어봅니다.
<ipeter> 대답후에는 사용자 명을 입력하고, 비번을 입력하라고 나오는데요,
<ipeter> 여기서 무슨 사용자 이름과 암호를 넣어야 하는건지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 인증 영역(realm): <svn://localhost:3690> 08c9eb2b-cfe0-4874-ace7-77361c986336
<ipeter> 'root'의 암호:
<ipeter> 대답후,
<ipeter> 인증 영역(realm): <svn://localhost:3690> 08c9eb2b-cfe0-4874-ace7-77361c986336
<ipeter> 사용자명:
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 아앗!
<ipeter> 제가 잘못 비번을 알고 있었네요.
<ipeter> 만약에 John이란 계정이 있고, svn이란 계정이 있다면 둘이 동등한 계정이라고 생각해도 될까요?
<ipeter> 하나는 서비스 계정이고, 하나는 일반 사용자 같은 계정이라서 감이 잘 안옵니다.
<ipeter> 아이고 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은밤되세요
<ipeter> 아이고 이제 도착했네요.
<ipeter> samahui: 아직도 계시나요?
<samahui> sp
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 아직도 있습니다.
<samahui> 일이 많네요
<samahui> 근데 이제 슬슬 정리할겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잘 들어가셨어요?
<samahui> 편안한 밤 보내세요^^
<autowiz_2012> me too
<autowiz_2012> 퇴근 준비중
<ipeter> 오토위즈님도 조심히 들어가세요.
<ipeter> 질문이 있는데 내일 여쭙겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 인사도 못드리고 들어가셨네요.
<ipeter> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다
<autowiz_2012> 오하요 고자이 마스~ 메리 크리스 마스~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오늘은 좀 일찍 출근해서 새벽 5시에 출근했네요.
<ipeter> 어제 svn을 구축하면서 터미널에서 --parents사용하라고해서 아무 생각없이 만들기는 했는데
<ipeter> svn mkdir --parents svn://localhost/A/B 여기서 --parents가 어떤 의미를 가지고 있나요?
<ipeter> 구글링을 --parents해도 찾기 힘들어서요.
<ipeter> svn mkdir svn://localhost/A/B 했던걸, --parents해서 만들라하길래 쳐보니 만들어지더라구요..
<autowiz_2013> The --parents will create intermediate folders.
<autowiz_2013> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2775776/problem-with-svn-copy-command
<autowiz_2013> svn 잘 안써봐서 모르겠는데
<ipeter> autowiz_2013: 아이고 고맙습니다.ㅠ
<ipeter> autowiz_2013: 어제 늦게 퇴근하셨는데 또 일찍 출근하셨군요?
<ipeter> 저도 오늘은 새벽 4시에 출근했습니다.
<autowiz_2013> 뭐 저는 자주 그럽니다
<ipeter> 아이코 오타입니다.
<ipeter> 5시요.
<autowiz_2013> 4시나 5시나 거기서 거기네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2013> 몰랐었는데 친구놈은 5시에 일어나서 6시반까지 출근하더군요 매일을.
<ipeter> 맙.소.사.
<autowiz_2013> 저도 각성좀 해야겠습니다.
<ipeter> 집이 파주라서 나오는 버스도 없어서 불가피하게 자차 운전하고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 에이.. 각성은요..ㅠ
<autowiz_2013> 아 친구놈은 그래서 5시 인가 5시 반에 퇴근이랍니다 회사가 전체다. 자동차 시트 만드는회사인데
<autowiz_2013> 대충 저보다 연봉이 두배 높더라는 ㅋㅋㅋ 아 저도 아예시작을 거기서 할껄 그랬어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2013> 파주에서 출퇴근하시면 , 출근, 퇴근 얼마나 걸리세요?
<samahui> 전 6시에 일어나서 9시쯤 출근합니다. 널널하죠 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 늦으면 10시까지도 출근한다죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 대신 퇴근은 거진 없습니다 OTL
<autowiz_2012> 헙헙 6시에 일어나시는구나 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 버릇되어 있어요. 1시쫌 넘어서 자고 6시에 일어나고
<samahui> 거진 비슷해요
<samahui> 4~5시간 자면 푸욱 자고 충분하거든요
<samahui> 주말에 뒹굴뒹굴하면서 낮잠을 자주면 피곤할것도 없습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 하긴 저도 보통 하루 4~5시간 잡니다.
<ipeter> 아이고. 저만 잠 퍼질러 잤군요.
<ipeter> 전 보통 잠을 5~6시간 잡니다.
<AutoWiZ> 어제는 도저히 사무실에서 졸려서 집까지도 못갈꺼 같아서 좀만 자고 간다는게 아침까지 자버렸지요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 후딱 결제해주고 오늘은 대전 출장입니다
<ipeter> autowiz_2012: 1시간 반~40분이면 door to door입니다.
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요 ~ ^^
<ipeter> samahui: 대전..부럽네요.
<AutoWiZ> 수고하세요~
<ipeter> 조심디 다녀오세요~
<AutoWiZ> 오늘 불금인데 우후후후
<samahui> 넵~! 수고하세요~
<samahui> OTL
<samahui> 불금에 생일입니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 불금인데 오늘 피곤해 죽겠다는...
<samahui> 전 그럼 이만~ 댕기올께요~
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 이제 운동 열심히 해야겠습니다.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 체력이 넘 떨어져요.
<AutoWiZ> 그러게요 저도 어제 풀 자질 못해서
<AutoWiZ> 좀 피곤하네요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 요가배워야겠네요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 서원님이 안계시는군요.
<ipeter> intermediate folders가 뭔질 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 보통은 이렇습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 디렉토리가 /svnroot 가 있을때
<AutoWiZ> mkdir 만 쓴다고 하면 /svnroot/folder-a/folder-b/folder-c
<AutoWiZ> 를 만들려면 순서대로 folder-a 를 만들고
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-07
<AutoWiZ> b 를 만들고 c 를 만들어야 합니다 .(svn mkdir 말고 그냥 쉘 mkdir 에서요)
<AutoWiZ> 귀찮으니까 mkdir -p /svnroot/folder-a/folder-b/folder-c 한방이면 중간에 들어간 폴더들이 있으면 놔두고 필요하면 만듭니다.
<AutoWiZ> 해석자체는 그렇습니다.
<ipeter> 우오오오오오오오오
<razGon_chtZlla> Aloha! 에브리원!!
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 오토위즈님 주소가 가산이셨다고 했나요?
<AutoWiZ> svn 에서는 원본이랑 대상중에 대상에 파일이름이 올 수 있니 없니 , 폴더 이름이 올수 있니 없니 하는거 같은데 이건 저도 모르겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 네 가산동이지요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 이거 뭐 진짜 선물이라도 사다드려야할판이네요..
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 아이고.. =.=b
<ipeter> 최고
<AutoWiZ> 그런건 그냥 리눅스 책 한두권만 읽어봐도 아는 이야기이고요
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 제 지식의 바닥이 탄로나는 순간이네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 좀더 찾아보고 질문드리도록 하겠습니다. ㅠ 죄송합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ> 너무 남한테만 물어도 문제지만, 급할때나 필요할땐 도움을 받는게 진정한 용기라고   쿨럭... 어느 만화에선가 본거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 슬램덩크 일려나요?
<ipeter> 제가 뭐...여쭤보시면 알려드리고는 싶으나 아는게 워낙 미천하다보니요..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> 이번주 로또 번호를 알려주시면 됩니다 !!!
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 가르쳐주신 고마움 잊지않고 최소한 열심히 노력해서 보답하겠습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 헉. 그거슨 아니되옵니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 모르거든용...ㅠ
<AutoWiZ> ㅎㅎ 저는 nettalk 이거 업데이트좀 하겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 테스트테스트 아아
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 다들 평안한 아침이시온지요?
<AutoWiZ> ahoops 님 도 좋은 하루 되세요~~ ㅎ
<ahoops_> 끄끄.
<ahoops_> 감사합니다.
<ahoops_> 오늘은 불금입니다.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 안녕하세요? 좋은 아침입니다..!
<AutoWiZ> 맞습니다. 오늘은 불금 입니다.
<ahoops_> 다들 어떻게 오늘을 보내야하실지 잘 아시리라 생각하고 또 그렇게 보내실거라 믿고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 불금이예요...!
<AutoWiZ> 불금에도 일해야 하는 아~~~ ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ahoops_: 허나 저는 오늘 내일 일요일 일해야합니다.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 다음주에 배포있습니다.
<ahoops_> 오늘은 간단히 맥주를 마셔보려합니다.
<AutoWiZ> 배포?
<ahoops_> 일요일은 호핑약속되어있습니다.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 건수 터지면 짤려요. 희대의 건수.
<ahoops_> 훌쩍.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 네네. 슼 행성에서 하는 사이트 솔루션 수정한거 배포해야합니다..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 근데 일이 제일 재미있지 않나요.
<ahoops_> (진짜로 그렇게 생각하시면 곤란합니다..-_-)
<ipeter> ahoops_: 다행입니다.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 유지보수라서 많이 편하네요.
<AutoWiZ> 악악악악
<AutoWiZ> 어어어어
<ipeter> 왜 그러셔요?!
<AutoWiZ> 누가 자꾸 귀찮게 하네요
<ipeter> 아놔. 누가 오토위즈님을!!!
<ipeter> (저 아닌가요? 질문쟁이)
<ipeter> (뜨끔)
<AutoWiZ> 있습니다. 저희 일하는 업체중에 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 여자분이길 바랍니다..
<razGon_chtZlla> 파노라마 모니터에 이걸루 될까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2338768&cate1=861&cate2=876&cate3=972&cate4=0
<ahoops_> 불과 몇분전만 해도 국정원 간첩 조작사건관련자 한명이 자살시도한 기사가 네이버 탑에 떠있었는데
<ahoops_> 귀신같이 기사가 없어졌군요.
<AutoWiZ> 파노라마 라면 몇개나?
<razGon_chtZlla> 1개요.
<AutoWiZ> uhd 모니터는 아직 없다치고
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요 (__)
<AutoWiZ> 해상도는 얼마인지는 모르겠으나 전부다 될겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> Express x16
<razGon_chtZlla> 입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 파노라마 모니터는 2560*1080입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 29인치
<razGon_chtZlla> 가로로 긴 직사각형
<AutoWiZ> 아 저도 그거 쓰고 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ> 27 하나 19 하나 29 하나 30하나 음
<ipeter> ahoops_: 여자분이길 바랍니다에 빵터졌어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ahoops_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 제발 여자가 괴롭혀주길 빌어봅니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> 제 여친님도 요즘 좀 저를 괴롭히기는 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 아니 그런 행복에 젖은 소리를!!
<AutoWiZ> 그렇. 겠죠 ??    ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 저처럼 혼자 괴롭히고 혼자 징징되면
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: ㅂㅌ라 불려요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 5시에 출근해서 그런지 하루가 엄청 기네요.
<AutoWiZ> 예 그런날은 하루가 참 깁니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 종이체력이네요.
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 오토위즈님?
<ipeter> AutoWiZ: 혹시 리눅스 괜찮은책 없을까요?
<AutoWiZ> 저도 요즘 부사수 한테 책한권 줘서 셀프 스터디좀 시켜야하는데
<AutoWiZ> 러닝 리눅스는 더이상 안나오고 음...
<AutoWiZ> 뭐가 좋을가 찾아보고 있습니다.
<readytoact> -0- 수퍼유저코랴 책은 어떨까요
<AutoWiZ> 사실 저도 책한권 쓰고 싶은데
<AutoWiZ> 허허 시간이 안되서 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 으헉
<ipeter> 제발.
<ipeter> 써주세요.
<ipeter> 그거 사고 전 오토위즈는 싸인받은책으로 공부하고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 오오오
<readytoact> 저자사인
<readytoact> 사인회도 !!!
<AutoWiZ> ㅎㅋㅋㅋ 무슨 연예인도 아니고 사인회 까지야 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저자 친필싸인
<ipeter> 저자 친필사인 책은 영구소장용이죠.
<ipeter> 오늘 교보문고 한번 가야하나요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ2> 아... 저도 빨리 책을 골라야
<AutoWiZ2> 부사수 교육 시키고 저도 좀 편해지고 할텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ2: 부사수는 여자이시길 빕니다..ㅠ
<AutoWiZ2> 저도 간절히 바랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ2> 그렇다고 TG 로 만들어버릴수도 없고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 식사는 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 전 먹고 올라왔습니다.
<AutoWiZ2> 아 점심시간이군요 음
<ipeter> 많이 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 후반전 되세요!
<ipeter> 킥오프 휘슬 울렸습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> .
<madboxs> 아.. 우분투에서 ntfs 를 마운트 했더니..
<madboxs> 실행 파일 실행이 안되네요 .
<madboxs> ㅋ.
<madboxs> chmod +x 를.. 쓰지를 못하다니..
<yemharc> 읭...
<madboxs> 마운트 를 잘못한 죄가 큽니다.
<yemharc> 와인이라도 돌리시는건가요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> Seony: 계시는군요!
<ipeter_> AutoWiZ2: 안녕하세요!
<ipeter_> yemharc: 안녕하세요?!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 문자 보낸거 보셨나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요.\
<Seony> 언제요?
<Seony> 일단 오늘은 들어온게 없는거 같은데요
<yemharc> 엥. 엉뚱한 메일로 날렸나;;
<yemharc> 14.04 CD 신청 부탁드린다고 하네요
<yemharc> iMessage @me.com 아니신가요?
<Seony> 잘못 보내신거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읭
<Seony> 혹시 씨디 주문하는 페이지 아세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 전 해본적이 없어서;; 그 우분투 사이트에 있는거요?
<madboxs> yemharc, ㅎㅎ 아뇨 그냥 멀티 부팅인데 데이터 디스크를 같이 쓰려다 보니. 그렇게 되었습니다.
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976
<yemharc> 요기요?
<yemharc> madboxs: 저런 ㅎㅎ
<madboxs> 우분투 업데이트로 인한 리붓!! gogog
<ipeter_> AutoWiZ2: 오토위즈님! 혹시 부사수를 위한 리눅스 책 구매하시면 저에게도 귀띔해주세요!
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 부사수를 위한 리눅스 책도 있나요?
<yemharc> ...리눅스 30일 완성?
<DarkCircle> 부사수를 위한 리눅스책 : stackoverflow
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그건 모두를 위한.......
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> stackoverflow
<ipeter_> 빵터졌어욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 참고로
<yemharc> 최근에 거기 ddos먹고 뻗으니까
<Markers> 리눅스 30일 완성 이런것도 있나여 ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 한결같은 트윗이 넘쳐났죠
<yemharc> Stackoverflow is overflow. me too.
<Markers> 리눅스 30일 완성 이런게 있네 헐...
<yemharc> 많아요
<ipeter_> 모두가 분개하는 책이군요.
<Markers> 근데 목차를 보니 중요하다고 생각되는게 몇개 없네요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거기서 더 진화하면 21일 완성이 있죠
<yemharc> 그리고 무리수를 둔 20일 완성
<ipeter_> 뭐 리눅스도 단기속성 가능하다는듯한 제목의 책이니 당연히 리눅서들은 마음이 불편할듯 합니다..
<DarkCircle> 모두의 오버플로우군요 'ㅅ'
<ipeter_> 컥.. 20일 완성..
<DarkCircle> 코딩하다 빡치면
<DarkCircle> 위장에 술을 붓는데
<ipeter_> 스택오버플로우 참 좋아요.
<DarkCircle> 입에서 술이 넘치는 오버플로우
<DarkCircle> 가 아니구나
<DarkCircle> 파전이 넘치는 오버플로우
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Seony> 스택오버플로우의 아쉬운 점은, 전부 윈도우 서버로 운영한다는 점...
<yemharc> 운영자가 질문하면 모양새가 안나서 그럴거라 생각합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아 맞다
<Markers> 혹시 xcode 가이드 같은 문서가 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> http://developer.apple.com
<DarkCircle> 애플 플랫폼의 개발은 저기에서 시작해서 저기로 끝납니다. ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 맥에 xcode가 있는걸 까먹고 있다가 엊그제 한번 켜봤더니 이게 머밍..? 하고서 몇분간 멍때리다가 그냥 꺼버렸는데 -ㅁ-;;
<DarkCircle> MS보다 문서화가 더 잘되어 있음.
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 그리고 역시 스택오버플로우
<yemharc> https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/ToolsLanguages/Conceptual/Xcode_Overview/About_Xcode/about.html
<yemharc> http://codewithchris.com/xcode-tutorial/
<yemharc> 요 두개 정도면
<DarkCircle> 그리고 웬만하면 nib은 쓰지 마세요 :-P
<yemharc> 기본 사용법은 뭐...
<Markers_> 엌...
<Markers_> Markers 가 남아있네
<Markers_> 링크 클릭했더니 크롬 죽어버려서 다시 접속했는데 -ㅁ-
<DarkCircle> 웹으로 들어오세요? 그냥 irc 클라 쓰시짘
<Markers_> 그게 irc 클라이언트 쓰니깐
<Markers_> 튕기더라구요. 채팅 안하고 몇 시간 지나면 ㅇ_ㅇ:;
<Markers_> 정확히는 죽어버린다고해야되나.
<Seony> 튕긴다는건, 네트워크가 불안정하다는 의미에요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 클라이언트 쓰세요?
<Markers_> xchar azure 인가 이거였던듯
<Markers_> xchat azure
<DarkCircle> xchat은 버릴때가 됐는데 ...
<DarkCircle> hexchat 쓰시라능~*
<Markers_> 맥 os에서 저거밖에 못 본듯 ㅇ_ㅇ;;;
<Seony> 맥에서 다 좋다는 클라이언트 내팽겨치고 제일 후진거 쓰시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers_> 그런가여
<Markers_> 추천 좀!
<Seony> 유료요? 무료요?
<DarkCircle> 전 라임챗 쓰는데 아마 이거도 유료인가 그렇던거 같은데 흠
<Seony> 유료라면, 제 생각이지만, 말할 것도 없이 Linkinus 2 라고 생각하구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무료라면 Colloquy
<DarkCircle> 라임챗의 장점이라면 -ㅅ- ... 사진이 바로 뜨는..대신에 야사가 뜨면 ...
<Markers_> 무료죠. 전 아직까지 유료로 쓸만한 프로그램은 잘 없더라능..
<Markers_> Seony님은 지금 머쓰시나요?
<yemharc> Markers_: 유료 프로그램에 눈독 들이기 시작하면요 (.....이하생략)
<Seony> 제 맥은 Linkinus 2 써요
<Seony> 유료 프로그램을 안사봐서 그런 거에요
<Markers_> Seony님처럼 되기는 싫어요.....돈이 없음;
<Seony> 사서 써보질 못했으니까, 쓸만한 프로그램이 없다고 생각하는거죠...
<yemharc> 차라리 Seony님처럼 되면 다행이죠
<Seony> 무비스트만 해도 얼마나 괜찮은 유료 프로그램인데요...
<yemharc> 쓰는 이상으로 버시니...
<yemharc> OTL
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 그렇게 따지면
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 저는 프로그램이 너무 많아서 주체를 할 수 없어서 이제 안사요... ㅋ
<bluedusk> 저는 버는 이상으로 쓰는..
<yemharc> Seony: 아 근데 mplayerX랑 병행이 필요하더군요
<bluedusk> ..............;;
<yemharc> bluedusk: ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그런가요?  저는 영화 보는 것도 요즘 잘 안해서 무비스트로 볼만하더라구요...
<yemharc> 무비스트가 가끔 제대로 재생 못하는 파일이 있어요
<yemharc> 귀찮아서 조사는 안해봤..
<Seony> 돈 주고 산 프로그램 중에서 그래도 제일 많이 쓰는건 Linkinus 2이고, 그 다음이 아마도 VMware 9
<yemharc> 전 페럴 only로 가고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 전 그냥 VLC나 SMPlayer류로 커버 ...
<Seony> Yoink도 많이 쓰고...
<yemharc> 뱀웨어도 한번 써보고는 싶네요
<DarkCircle> VLC는 맥용 있더군요
<ipeter_> 으읏!! 모두들 맥 사용하시나요?
<Seony> ipeter_: 다들 숨은 맥유저들입니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이 방은 훼이크라는걸 모르셨냐능!
<ipeter_> 저만 우분투 윈도우 only이군요.
<ipeter_> 으악!!!!
<yemharc> 저는 윈도빼고 다 쓰는군요
<DarkCircle> 우분투방이지만 맥을 씁니다
<ipeter_> 돈이 없어요!!! (오열)
<DarkCircle> 젠투도 쓰네 ..
<bluedusk> 우분투 챈이지만
<yemharc> 맥이 사실 비싼게 아니에요
<DarkCircle> RHEL도 있고 센트 OS도  낄낄
<bluedusk> 우분투 씁니다.
<bluedusk> ..
<ipeter_> 으읍...ㅠ
<yemharc> bluedusk: 저런
<ipeter_> 부럽네요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 요즘은 펄도 가끔 쓸려는데 힘드네요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 아니 무슨 회사가 다들 칼퇴근이여!!
<bluedusk> 다들 집에 가는구마..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 추워서용 'ㅅ'
<ipeter_> 저 퇴근입니다!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 다 도망 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 아~ 기분 좋아요~
<ipeter_> svn 구축 나름 된거 같아서요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 칼퇴는 좋은거죠
<ipeter_> 굿이 git 설치할 필요 없겠쬬?
<ipeter_> 칼퇴는 언제나 옳아요.
<yemharc> 형상관리툴은 취향입니다
<yemharc> 존중해야 합니다
<yemharc> 안그러면 칼부림나요
<yemharc> 자고로 개발관련 인간들 앞에서 하지 말아야 할 이야기는
<yemharc> 에디터와 탭 간격과 버전관리죠
<yemharc> ...
<Seony> 저는 그냥 제 홈서버에 git 서버 설치해서 관리를... ㅋ
<ipeter_> Seony: git 구축 어렵지 않나요?
<Seony> 무지 쉬워요.
<ipeter_> Seony: svn도 거의 4~5시간 걸렸습니다.
<yemharc> ...저는 가상머신에 (...)
<ipeter_> 아니 더 걸렸죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 svn 쓰다가 데이면
<Seony> 아파치에 한 2줄만 넣어주면 됩니다
<DarkCircle> git 으로 자동으로 넘어오죠
<ipeter_> 헐..;;;
<yemharc> ......뭐어, 부정은 안 하겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 안데이면 그냥 svn써도 되는데
<ipeter_> 제 첫사랑은 svn이라서요..
<bluedusk> 제 첫사랑은 시집감
<yemharc> Totoris SVN은 명품이죠
<DarkCircle> (svn이 오히려 효율적일 때가 가끔 있긴 하다능.)
<ipeter_> 차이면 git으로 갈께요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 딸 둘 낳고 잘살고 있음
<DarkCircle> 안습
<ipeter_> 헐..
<Seony> git http 백엔드 돌리고, github처럼 소스코드 비교해주는 프로그램 돌리면 사설 github이 따로 없죠
<ipeter_> 슬슬 가방을 꾸리기 시작합니다.
<DarkCircle> 딸 둘!
<ipeter_> 와...근데 전부 맥 쓰시는군요..
<yemharc> 저는 이런저런 에디터 쓰려고 한참 노력하다가
<yemharc> 결국 vim으로 리턴.......
<DarkCircle> 저는 git 리뷰툴로 yobi 쓰는데 괜찮더군요.
<ipeter_> 전 집에 맥미니 한번 켜서 터미널 열어봤는데 왠지 모를 이질감..
<DarkCircle> 아직 버그도 많고 안되는거도 많지만
<DarkCircle> 역시 쓰는게 지장이 없다는 이유로 (...)
<yemharc> 음
<ipeter_> 우분투가 예뻐요. 은근요..
<ipeter_> 윈8도 사랑합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 규모가 좀 있으면 걍 github 쓰라고 그러는 (...)
<ipeter_> 전 그냥 개인용 서버예요.
<yemharc> 맥 터미널조 좀 꾸미면 예뻐요
<Seony> 저도 우분투 좋긴한데, 그놈의 판올림이 싫어서..
<DarkCircle> Cathode이런거 받는다거나
<DarkCircle> 하면 간지남.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 거의 8년전 놋북 잡아다가 우분터 서버 설치해버렸습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥 터미널도 어차피 돌아가는 binutils는 리눅스랑 다 같은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 결국은 PS1을 꾸며줘야죠.
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 맥 코어바이너리는
<Seony> ls alias랑...
<DarkCircle> GNU거 쓰는지라 ..
<DarkCircle> 몇개만 빼고
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다만...
<Seony> 네.  binutils는 대부분 gnu꺼라서 리눅스랑 별 이질감은 없어요
<ipeter_> 한가지 말할께요.
<ipeter_> 전 퇴근합니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> :-P
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<ipeter_> =3
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 퇴근하세요
<bluedusk> 헠
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다.
<bluedusk> 전 남아서
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 야근이나 하다가
<ipeter_> (털썩)
<bluedusk> 저녁이나 먹고 집에 갈래요
<yemharc> 전 지금 나가나 40분에 나가나 집에 도착하는 시간이 똑같애서...
<ipeter_> 야..야근...ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 남아서 칙힌드세요
<bluedusk> 집에 가도 반겨주는 사람도 없고
<DarkCircle> (짱!)
<bluedusk> 밥도 없고
<ipeter_> 오늘 불금이라 차가지고 와서 집에가려면 광화문에서 꽤 막힐듯하네요.
<yemharc> 음
<ipeter_> 연희로터리랑요.
<yemharc> 식권으로 밥이나 먹고 갈까...
<ipeter_> 아우...진짜...ㅠ
<Seony> 서버 업글했는데, 가만히 돌아가기만 하니까 뭘했는지 실감이 않가요
<Seony> 뭔가 또 폭풍지름질을 해야... ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사양이 올라가면 올라갈수록 ...
<DarkCircle> 컴파일을 해도 서버가 돌아가지 않는것과 같은 모양새가 ...
<DarkCircle> 일부러 뻘짓 투척 ...
<DarkCircle> =3
<yemharc> 헬쥐 요노무 쉐키들
<DarkCircle> rsync로 미러링을 한다든가
<Seony> 이 분위기면 아마 신형 맥프로 사서 인터넷만 하면서 "별로 빠르지가 않아" 하는 거랑 같은 거겠쬬?
<yemharc> 3/3일자 빌드에서 고친 문제가 3/5일자에서 왜 또 나와.......
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 전 사실 맥미니가 있는데,
<Seony> 그럼 맥프로 구입은 미뤄야겠군요
<ipeter_> 아버지꺼기도 하구요(안쓰긴 하지만)
<DarkCircle> 맥프로는
<ipeter_> 아직 맥을 만질만큼 내공이 없어서요..
<Seony> 오디오엔진 A2 스피커나 살까...
<DarkCircle> 화분 밑에다 두는 장식품이더군요 'ㅅ'
<Seony> ipeter_: 할머니도 쓴다는 맥을 내공이 필요한가요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (그래야 뽀대가 나는)
<bluedusk> 우헤헤
<bluedusk> 약속잡음
<bluedusk> 아가씨랑
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> Seony: 기본적인 조작법만 알아서 조큼 불편해요.
<Seony> 맥은 그게 다에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> Seony: 사실 맥 ui에 빠져서 윈도우 버릴까 무섭죠.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 돈 없다구요!! (오열)
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저처럼 걍 우분투 쓰세요
<DarkCircle> 오와열~?!
<bluedusk> 돈없으면 우분투 쓰는게 좋아요
<yemharc> 그럼요
<Seony> 맥은, 손가락이 4개 이상인 사람만 쓸 수 있다는 문제점이 있긴 하죠 ㅋ
<ipeter_> 저 놋북에 우분투 깔고 vm으로 윈8 사용합니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 자 vm으로 맥을 쓰세요
<ipeter_> 서원님이 우분투의 매력에 저를 걷어차주셨어요.
<yemharc> 제온 12코어에 64GB 램 박고 SLI Quard로 우분투를 돌리는겁니다
<DarkCircle> 그리고 나중에 결국 순정의 길로 ...
<ipeter_> 풍덩~
<Seony> 저도 이번에 우분투 14.04 데일리 빌드 설치했는데, 맘에 들더라구요
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/1g4YIfD
<bluedusk> 우분투에서는 이렇게 익스플로러도 되고
<bluedusk> 까톡도 되고..
<ipeter_> 14.04 나오고 1년뒤에 가려구요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 훼이크
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 13.04가  아직은 좋아요.. 급 갈아탔다가 대혼란이 올까봐 무섭습니다.
<bluedusk> 엌 훼이크 걸렸나요? ㅠ_ㅠ
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter_> 우측 하단에 김미정씨만 눈이 가네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<bluedusk> 소개시켜 드릴까요?
<bluedusk> 말씀만 하시면
<bluedusk> 언제든지
<ipeter_> 핫!
<ipeter_> (두근두근세근)
<yemharcM> 아
<Markers_> bluedusk님 지금 윈도우인가요 우분투인가요
<ipeter_> 네근...다섯근...
<yemharcM> 역시 이거 irc 막혀있나;;
<ipeter_> 읍!
<ipeter_> 저 진짜 퇴근할께요!
<bluedusk> Markers_, 우분투인데요.;;
<ipeter_> 차빼야할꺼 같습니다!
<Markers_> 윈도우화면은 가상머신?
<ipeter_> 이따 밤에 들어갈 수 있음 들어오겠습니다.
<Markers_> 심리스모드 쓰시는건가
<ipeter_> 좋은저녁들 되세요!
<bluedusk> 아뇨 레미나로 rdp 연결해서 쓰는거에요..;
<Markers_> 안녕히가세영
<DarkCircle> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=27686872
<DarkCircle> 아 여기 봇이 안돌아가는군요 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 리미너 군..;
<DarkCircle> [혐] 왜 로봇 청소기는 개똥을 피하지 못하나요.
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 댓글이 더 웃김 ...
<Markers_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers_> 레미나 라면 원격 접속을 말씀하시는거군여
<DarkCircle> 글쓴이는 진지합니다.clien
<DarkCircle> 윈도 머신이 따로 있으시근영 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 전 윈도 머신 안만드는데 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 키보드보안 때문에 파일 시스템이 박살나는걸 보고 아 이건 절대로 네이티브에 깔면 안돼 ... 라고 생각중 -.-;;
<bluedusk> 저도 윈도 머신 안만드려고 했는데
<bluedusk> 아이폰에서 스트리밍 하는 서버들이
<Markers> Colloquy 는 앱 스토어에 등록이 안되었나보네영
<bluedusk> 다들 윈도우 기반들이라서..;
<DarkCircle> 엌
<bluedusk> 맥 아니면 윈도우 기반인데 맥이 없으니..ㅠ
<Markers> 읭? keynote랑 pages numbers 이런거 무료였나요? 유료 아니었나?!
<yemharc> 13년 이후에 애플제품 사는 사람에게 무료
<Markers> 허어
<Seony> 신제품 구매고객만
<Markers> 언제 한번 컴 사야되면 맥 미니라도 질러야겟군여
<Markers> 재부팅좀 하겟씁니다.
<yemharcM> 움
<yemharcM> 타올라라 vpn
<DarkCircle> 아 춥다춥다춥다 ..
<DarkCircle> (폐사직전 ...-ㅅ-;)
<yemharcM> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 5시간 있다 택시타고 공항 가야되는데, 지금 자면 못일어날까봐 못자겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcM> 읭
<yemharcM> 어디 가시길래..
<Seony> 오랫만에 오셔서 저 출장온지 모르셨군요. ㅋㅋ  저 지금 실리콘밸리에 있어요
<Seony> 미란티스 라는 회사에 오픈스택 교육 받으러 왔거든요
<DarkCircle> 아(!)
<DarkCircle> 그러면 기지는 누가 지키나요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 다들 알아서 하겠죠
<yemharcM_> 모바일이라 엘리베이터가 쥐약이네요
<Seony> 비트코인 만들었다는 사람 뉴스에 나오네요
<yemharcM> 네
<yemharcM> 근데 오보라고 뜨네요
<Seony> 티비에서는 인터뷰까지 하던데요
<Seony> 오래전에 자기가 비슷한 뭔가를 하긴 했는데, 아주 오래되서 지금은 자기랑 전혀 관련이 없다네요
<Markers> 다시 왓습니다.
<yemharcM> 어우 이거 막 끊기네;;
<Markers> 덜덜..
<yemharcM> 음
<yemharcM> 애플은 아이폰 베터리 용량 언제쯤 늘릴까요
<yemharcM> 안드폰의 절반밖에 안되는데 비긋한 사용시간이니
<yemharcM> 한 2천대로만 올려줘도 배터리 논란 많이 잠재울텐데 말이죠
<bluedusk> 아 이건
<Markers> 여기 irc 주소가 어떻게 되나요? irc.freenode.net 맞죠?
<bluedusk> 정말
<yemharcM> chat.freenode.net으로 바꼈을겁니다
<Markers> 음. 프로그램이 문젠건가 주소가 잘못된건가;
<yemharcM> chat.freenode.net:6667
<bluedusk> http://luxcozy.tistory.com/17610
<bluedusk> 누가 이거 설명좀 해주실분..ㅡㅡ;
<yemharcM> 모쏠은 아니지만 모르겠습니다...
<DarkCircle> 세로드립이용
<yemharcM> 계속 끊기네..
<yemharcM> 세로드립이었군요
<Markers> 세로로 읽어도 머가 말이 좀...? 안되는데
<DarkCircle___> 전 화장실에서 응가하면서 채팅하면서 스타경기 보는중
<Markers> 저 주소 안되는거 같아요 -ㅁ-...
<yemharcM> 제일 앞글자만..
<yemharcM> 폭발해라 리얼!!
<Markers> 아. 질문도 세로드립이군여
<Markers> 보고싶어 -> 나도
<Markers> 이거였군
<Markers> 답변이 좀 이상해서 의심했는데 질문은 의심을 못했네요.
<DarkCircle___> 근데 연애세포랑은 상관 없는듯 _-_
<Markers> 왜 안되지 -ㅁ-
<yemharcM> 뭐 하는데요?
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 연애세포랑 상관없는 거였군요
<bluedusk> 하아.;
<Markers> irc 클라로 여기 접속할려는데 안되네요.
<Markers> 이전 클라는 되는데 colloquy로는 안되네 -ㅁ-
<yemharcM> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharcM> 제가 지금 colloquy인데...
<DarkCircle___> 포트번호를 바꿔보시는게 (...)
<Markers> 이전 클라 설정보니 irc.ubuntu.com 에 포트는 7000 임
<DarkCircle___> irc.freenode.net / 6666
<Markers> 오호
<Markers> DarkCircle___님 감사합니다.
<Markers> 근데 다른분들이랑 왜 다르게 접속된거지 ㅋ
<DarkCircle___> 근데 언제 끊어질진 저도 몰라요 :P
<Markers> ㄸㄷ;
<DarkCircle___> (겁주기)
<yemharcM> 예상치 못한 단절이라면 역시 모뎀시절이...
<Markers> 근데 irc클라가 가끔 죽는 이유가 멀까요?
<DarkCircle___> 전화기 들었다 놨다
<Markers> 네트워크 문제인건가? 웹은 안끊기던데 -ㅁ-
<DarkCircle___> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle___> 학교에서라면 ... 네트워크 안정성을 의심해봐야 할거 같은데
<DarkCircle___> 랜선 제대로 안붙어 있으면 그렇더군요
<Markers> 근데 그 문제면.... 웹으로 접속한 것도 끊어져야 정상 아닐까요?
<DarkCircle___> 웹은 요청 응답 주기가 짧으니 인지를 못하죠 보통
<yemharcM> 프로토콜 차이일겁니다
<Markers> 일단 웹은 끄고..
<Markers_colloquy> 않 끊어지길 바라면서 버티고 잇어야징.
<Markers_colloquy> 요즘 다들 근래에 무슨책들 읽으시나영
<yemharcM> 음
<yemharcM> 오버 더 호라이즌 : 이영도
<Markers_colloquy> 퐌타지인가여
<yemharcM> 네
<Markers_colloquy> 그렇군요.!
<yemharcM> 배경은 판타지인데 내용은 좋아요
<yemharcM> 뭣보다 믿고보는 영도형님
<Markers_colloquy> 먼가 추천글이 많은데 난 왜 못 들어봤을까...
<yemharcM> 글 한편으로
<yemharcM> 죽어가던 하이텔이 부활했었죠
<Markers_colloquy> 덜덜....
<yemharcM> 하이텔이 "우리 조만간 장사 접어요" 라고 공지했는데
<yemharcM> 거기에 냅따 연재 시작해버려서
<yemharcM> 폐쇄가 미뤄졌죠
<Markers_colloquy> 어디서 들어봤다 싶더니 피마새 작가분이셧구나
<yemharcM> 네
<yemharcM> 나이 좀 있는 사람들한테는 드래곤 라자
<Markers_colloquy> 근데 피마새는 읽을려다가 어려워서 못 읽었는데 -ㄱ..
<yemharcM> 음
<yemharcM> 한국 고대설화 같은게 믹스된거라
<yemharcM> 되려 생소할때가 있죠
<Markers_colloquy> 혹시 해커와 화가는 읽어보셧나요. 요새 책 찾다가 저 책이 눈에 들어와서.
<yemharcM> 해커와 화가 언제 번거더라....
<yemharcM> 아니 그건 성당과 시장인가...
<DarkCircle> 까페24에서 오라클 DB 계정대여 서비스 같은걸 했었나보네요
<DarkCircle> 오라클에서 클레임 들어와서 사업 종료
<yemharcM> ㄲ
<Markers_colloquy> ...;
<Markers_colloquy> 성당과 시장 이런 책도 있구나
<yemharcM> 2차 판매니까 라이센스 위반이 맞을겁니다
<yemharcM> 그거
<yemharcM> 저 어디냐
<yemharcM> 한빛북 가면
<yemharcM> 무료 이북으로 나눠줘요
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 .. 라이선스 비용을 제대로 내면 문제가 안되는데 ..
<Markers_colloquy> 무료네요?
<DarkCircle> 네 무료죠
<Markers_colloquy> 엌..?
<DarkCircle> NIPA에서 지원한 서적이고
<Markers_colloquy> 왜 무료지
<yemharcM> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 애초부터 계약이 공짜로 푸는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 라이선스가 그렇기 때문에
<yemharcM> 워낙 오래된 물건인지라
<DarkCircle> 원래 무료로 퍼블릭에 개방하는게 맞음
<Markers_colloquy> 허...
<DarkCircle> 출판사 로고 박는다 해도 무조건 공짜로 풀도록 라이선스가 그렇게 되어 있어서 ..
<Markers_colloquy> 보통 e-book은 따로 포맷이 있죠?
<yemharcM> 그게 옛날 옛적에는
<yemharcM> 택본으로 돌던 녀석이죠
<yemharcM> pdf 아니면 epub
<DarkCircle> 그땐 .. 팔았었죠. 잠깐이었지만.
<yemharcM> 자체 포맷도 조금 있고
<DarkCircle> 그러다가 언젠가부터 묻힘...
<Markers_colloquy> epub은 따로 뷰어를 돌려야되는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 물론 공개 포맷으로 돌아다니긴 했지만 .
<yemharcM> 출판은 택본 돌고 더 나중 아니었어요?
<DarkCircle> epub 뷰어 있어요 .
<DarkCircle> 흠 택본 돌면서 출판했을거예요
<DarkCircle> 잠깐동안.
<DarkCircle> 1~2년쯤인가 ..
<yemharcM> epib뷰어 많아요. 제일 유명(?)한게 callibre
<yemharcM> ㅇㅇ
<yemharcM> 여튼 전 책본부터 받았죠
<yemharcM> 하이텔 리눅동
<DarkCircle> 지금 나온 국문 번역본은
<DarkCircle> 정말로 심혈을 기울여서 잘 번역한지라
<yemharcM> 애초에 택본이라기보다 번역본 일일연재...
<yemharcM> 네
<Markers_colloquy> 요 근래 핸드폰으로 책 보기 시작하면서 집에 있던 책들 죄다 다 찢어발겨서 제본 뜬 후로는 종이책으로 안 보고
<Markers_colloquy> 제본이래 스캔...
<DarkCircle> 그래도 책은 가끔 필요 (...)
<yemharcM> 바이블 문서는 종이책이 좋아요
<Markers_colloquy> 테블릿으로 요긴하게 보고 있긴한데 -ㅁ-..
<DarkCircle> 하드가 박살나거나 메모리가 박살나는 경험을 해보면
<DarkCircle> 아 그래도 종이책이야 하실듯 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcM> 북마크 색인속도를 뛰어넘는
<yemharcM> 익숙한 종이 두께의 감촉(...)
<Markers_colloquy> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ\
<Markers_colloquy> 암튼 혹시 그럴경우를 대비해서
<Markers_colloquy> 따로 백업은 해놓고는 있죠;
<Markers_colloquy> 그래도 불안하기는 마찬가지지만.
<Markers_colloquy> 어째거나 요새 전자책에 눈이 돌아가서 -ㅁ-
<yemharcM> 클라우드 써요
<yemharcM> 구글에 올리면
<yemharcM> 가장 믿을만합니다
<Markers_colloquy> 그...클라우드를 다 썻어요;
<Markers_colloquy> 무료 용량 다 쓰고 -ㅁ-;
<yemharcM> 읭
<DarkCircle> 국가에서도 중요한 자료는 프린팅해서 문서보관소에 둡니다. 하드나 메모리에 넣지 않아요
<yemharcM> 15기기를?
<Markers_colloquy> ㅇㅇ;;
<yemharcM> 뭘 그리 올려놨대요
<DarkCircle> 야동!
<Markers_colloquy> ...
<Markers_colloquy> 책에 야동도 있나여
<Markers_colloquy> 그건 야설이지..;
<DarkCircle> 멀티미디어야동북
<Markers_colloquy> 헐킈..
<DarkCircle> (...)
<yemharcM> 야동은 바이두 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers_colloquy> 암튼 개인 구글 계정은 다쓰고
<Markers_colloquy> 학교에서 구글 앱스로 따로 지원하는게 있는데 이건
<Markers_colloquy> 30기가를 지원해주는데 대략 25기가 썻네요
<DarkCircle> 전 중요 자료는 구글 계정에 안넣어요.
<Markers_colloquy> 구글에는 중요자료보다는 개인정보 자료를 안 올리죠 저는 ㅇ_ㅇ;
<DarkCircle> 지워야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 안지워짐 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> (뭐래...)
<Markers_colloquy> 알게 모르게 올라간거는 모르겟지만; 일단 의식적으로는 안올림;
<Markers_colloquy> 암튼.
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 더러운느낌
<yemharcM> 세상에 중요자료가 어딨어요
<Markers_colloquy> 혹시 전자책 자주 사시는분 있으면 경험담을 좀 들어봤으면 해서 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharcM> 걍 찾으면 다 나오는게지 ....
<yemharcM> 어떤 경험담요
<DarkCircle> http://www.gomtv.com/live/view.gom?liveid=18158
<Markers_colloquy> 그 책 살때 미리 서점가서 책을 미리 보기 할수 있잖아요. 전자책을 미리보기가 참 거시기 하던데;
<Markers_colloquy> 후덜덜.
<DarkCircle> 엘레베이터인카!
<yemharc> 으어
<yemharc> 배터리 혁신이 필요하다...
<Markers_colloquy> 드디어 집 도착하셧나보군여
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전자책 구매 경험이라.......
<yemharc> 기술서적같은건 날잡고 서점가서 쭉 리스트 뽑은 다음 사고
<yemharc> 엔터테인먼트 서적은 그냥 재밌어 보이면 삽니다
<Markers_colloquy> 먼가 불편하다는 얘기가 많은것 같네요 검색해보니 -ㅁ-;
<yemharc> 글쎄요
<Markers_colloquy> 결제하는 거에 이미 다 좌절하네;
<yemharc> 엥
<yemharc> 어딜 쓰시길래
<Markers_colloquy> 아뇨 경험담을 찾아보니 한국 결제 시스템에서 이미 다들 좌절 먹는거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ;
<yemharc> dk
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 국내에서는 리디북스 (http://www.ridibooks.com)가 제일 편하고 좋고 (no AX)
<yemharc> 비등비등한데 결국 이길 구글 플레이 북이 있고
<Markers_colloquy> 걱정한건 출판사마다 전자책 포맷이 달라서 다 읽을수 있는 리더가 제대로 준비할 수 있는가? 엿는데 엄한데서 불편하다고 난리네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 그래서 리디북스 씁니다
<yemharc> 거긴 그냥 앱이에요
<yemharc> 품질도 더러운 전용 리더 이런거 취급 안해요
<DarkCircle> 전 그냥 아마존 아니면 전자책은 (...)
<DarkCircle> 웬만하면 안사요 OTL
<yemharc> 솔직히 킨들도 맘에 안드는 판인데.......
<yemharc> 아마존은 원서 구매용
<yemharc> 근데 사용빈도는 현저히 떨어지죠
<DarkCircle> 그나마 아마존은 결제라도 편하지
<yemharc> 요샌 뭐 굳이 책 안사도.......
<DarkCircle> 국내는 (............)
<yemharc> 국내는 그냥 안씁니다 이제
<DarkCircle> 차라리 pdf 떠도는걸 겟!
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그냥 아잉패드나 갤패드로 보죠
<Markers_colloquy> 흠...
<DarkCircle> 갤패드 맞나 ...
<Markers_colloquy> 그냥 종이책 사서 pdf 로 다 스캔떠서 해야되나 -ㅁ-;;;
<DarkCircle> 탭이군요 (...........................)
<yemharc> 여튼 한글책은 구글 플레이북이나 리디북스 쓰시고
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭘 사느냐에 따라 달라지겠죠
<DarkCircle> 웬만한건 구글 뒤지면 나오는지라 ..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<Markers_colloquy> 구글 플레이북에 국내책 많아요? 그리 많지 않는거 같던데.
<DarkCircle> 오라일리가 웃긴게
<DarkCircle> ...
<yemharc> 많다고는 못하는데
<DarkCircle> 책을 pdf로 그렇게 좍좍 뿌리는데도
<DarkCircle> 잘팔아요
<yemharc> 그냥저냥 읽을만한건 많아요
<DarkCircle> Wrox나 ...Deitel 시리즈나 ...
<yemharc> 그러니까 기술서적은 종이책이 편해서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 튜토리얼 같은거나 볼때 pdf가 가끔 편해요
<DarkCircle> 바로바로 화면에서 보고 따라할때
<Markers_colloquy> 음..;
<Markers_colloquy> 제가 찾는 책들은 보통 안 나오더라구여.
<Markers_colloquy> 그래서 살까 하는데 이번에 전자책으로 아예 변경을 할까 하고 고민중이긴한데
<yemharc> 어떤책을 찾길래요?
<Markers_colloquy> 어쩡쩡하네요; 지금은 이제껏 산 책을 죄다 스캔떠서 pdf로 보관중이긴한데;
<DarkCircle> 글게요 어떤 기술서길래 ..
<yemharc> 사실 한글로 된거중에 기술서적은 거의 없어요
<Markers_colloquy> 기술서적 책이나 방금같이 해커와화가 머 이런것들? 간간히 소설책..
<yemharc> 해커와 화가 같은건 한빛북
<yemharc> 소설은 리디북스나 구글북
<Markers_colloquy> 영문판밖에 없으면 영문판을 보는데 번역본이 잇으면 번역본을 보는쪽이라서 -ㅁ-;;
<onlty> 안녕하십니까 ;)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers_colloquy> 영어를 잘하는것도 아니구.... 번역하는데 더 시간이 드니-ㅁ-.
<Markers_colloquy> epub은 아까 뷰어가 머 있다고 하셧죵?
<yemharc> callibre
<DarkCircle> 근데 장기적으론 영어책을 억지로라도 막 보려고 하는게 더 좋습니다. (...)
<Markers_colloquy> 여유있을때나 어쩔수 없을때만...
<DarkCircle> 원서 -> 국문서 나오는 기간이 생각보다 길어서요
<yemharc> 실무에서 야생의 유저메뉴얼이라도 만나게 되면........
<DarkCircle> 개인적으로도 120페이지 분량 해본적은 있는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 쉬운거도 한달 걸립니다.
<DarkCircle> 물론 그때야 아주 느리게느리게 여유부려가면서 했으니.
<Markers_colloquy> 오홍... 테스트로 공짜  epub 파일 받았는데 맥이라서 ibooks 어플이 뜨네여 ;ㅁ;
<Markers_colloquy> 갑자기 맥이 좋아지네 -ㅁ-;
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<Markers_colloquy> 영어가 모국어였으면 이런 고민 안하고 원서를 주구장창 샀을텐데.
<Markers_colloquy> ...
<DarkCircle> 전 학부 3학년때부터 거의 원서만 (...)
<Markers_colloquy> ....
<Markers_colloquy> 능력자시군여
<Markers_colloquy> 전 한 페이지 보는데 한시간 넘게 걸려서;
<DarkCircle> 능력하곤 상관 없죠. 그냥 어차피 다 봐야 되는거라 ...
<DarkCircle> 영어잘하는거랑도 상관 없고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 자꾸 보다보면 돼요
<Markers_colloquy> 소스 말고 정말 영어로만 적혀잇는 설명들이요 -ㅁ-..
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 그냥 보면 되요
<DarkCircle> 되 -> 돼
<Markers_colloquy> 윙 이고잉님이 책도 냇네
<DarkCircle> 얨옹 기절하신듯 -ㅅ-
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 불금이네요
<ipeter> 마트에서 삼겹살에 맥주 한잔 했습니다.
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-08
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 생각보다 파폭을 좋아하시는분들이 많네요.
<ipeter> 워낙 변화를 싫어하는 편이라서 크롬외길인생 살고 있었는데
<ipeter> 이리저리 찾아보니 파폭 많이들 쓰시네요.
<ipeter> 좋은 기능도 은근히 많구요.
<ipeter> 파폭으로 다시 왔습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-09
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 밤 사이에 눈이 내렸네요
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세여?
<razGon_KenzFld> 오늘은 새로 구성한 켄츠필드 q6600으로 인사드립니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> ^^;;
<razGon_KenzFld> 내일 파업하고 싶은데. 선후배. 마누라까지 말리네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 결국은 파업은 안하기로 했습니다만. 정부의 대처가 아주 난리입니다. 이렇게 되면 사태만 악화되는데.
<razGon_KenzFld> 쥐를 구석에 몰면 물듯이. 의사들을 구석으로 몰면 환자 포기의 초유의 사태가 일어날수 밖에 없습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 솔직히 그건 안일어났으면 하지만, 이판을 뒤집을 것은 핵밖에 없기에...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 리하이요.
<onlty> ㅠㅜ
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 쓸 수 있는 그래픽카드 나오면, 리눅스로 갈아탈까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<suiz> 안녕하세요
<suiz> 아.. .한번씩 회사 홈페이지 접속이안되는데... 머가문제인가요?
<suiz> 예전에는 누가 ssh 로 룻트 비밀번호 캘려고 꼐속 접근하는 로그가있길래.. 포트번호를 바꾸었는데..
<suiz> 그래도 일주일에 한번정도는... 특정시간에 접속이안되는데 왜이런지..
<ipeter> 접속이 안되는 에러코드가 몇번인가요?
<ipeter> 뭐라고 뜨시나요..?
<suiz> 안떠요
<suiz> 그냥.. ssh 접속도안되고
<suiz> 핑보내도 반응없고.. 100프로 로스뜨구요.
<suiz> 방금보니 접속이되어서
<suiz> 로그보고있는중인데 ..특별이 로그인한흔적은 저말고는없고
<ipeter> 아.. =.= 어렵네요..
<ipeter> 많은 도움이 되지못해서 죄송합니다.
<song> 안녕하세요 이번에 새로사는 노트북에 우분투를 깔아보고자 합니다. 그런데 제가 프리도스로 주문해서 깔아야하는데 일단 인터넷에서 usb에 옮기는것까지는 완료했습니다. 그냥 프리도스 제품도 윈도우깔듯이 하면 되나요?
<samahui> 새로운 한 주의 시작인 월요일  즐겁게 보내시고, 이번 주 내내 행복하세요.
<samahui> 오늘도 화이팅!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-02
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 좋은(?) 아침입니다~~~ 월요병이 도지는 완전히 좋은 아침입니다
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 월요별 따위 산더미 처럼 쌓인 업무앞에서는 흔적도 없이 사라져버리는 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 허헉;;;;;
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<ihavnoth> 혹시 일본어 휴대폰 쓰시는 분 있으신가요?(안드로이드)
<autowiz> 도리도리
<samahui_WS> (ㅡㅡ )( ㅡㅡ)(ㅡㅡ )( ㅡㅡ)
<DarkCircle> 우분투 위키 주소 모르는건 저뿐만인건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 저도 수줍게 손들어서 모른다고 해야겠네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ubuntu-kr.org/wiki/ 말씀이신가요?
<samahui_WS> 저도 모릅니다~ 손~
<samahui_WS> wiki.ubuntu.com 도 있죠
<samahui_WS> wiki.ubuntu.kr 도
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 전 모릅니다
<samahui_WS> wiki.ubuntu.or.kr
<samahui_WS> 하나도 모릅니다
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 모르시는군요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 이브온라인에 빠져볼라고 했더니 시간도 없고해서 그냥 미션몇개 해보고 말았네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 근데 제 취향은 아닌듯한 불길한 예감이...
<samahui_WS> 게임의 재미는 역시 손맛이라는 1인인지라... 그러면서 젤 좋아한 겜이 드퀘
<samahui_WS> 아무튼
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 이번 주말이라도 꼭 시간내서 정식으로 시작해봐야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 일땜시 밀려서 게임을 제대로 못하는 상황이 오래가니까 게임 불감증 같은게 걸린걸지도 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 갑자기 구글 번역 사이트에서 한글 입력이 이상해졌네요(파이어 폭스)
<ihavnoth> 아침에 업데이트 아무 생각없이 업데이트 했는데 이거 영향일까요? 혹시 같은 증상 있으신 분?
<ihavnoth> https://translate.google.co.kr/ 사이트는 여기 입니다
<autowiz> 한글 입력이 이상해 졌다고 하신 증상이 어떤건지 살짜기 설명해주실 수 있으신지요?
<samahui_WS> 우분투 문제가 아닌거 같아요
<autowiz> 윈도우즈도 이상하네요
<autowiz> 파폭만
<samahui_WS> 윈도우에서도 지금 번역기에 한글입력할시 첫 자음이 한번 더 눌리네요
<samahui_WS> 파폭만
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 파폭 업데이트 에러같아요
<autowiz> 한글칠때 첫 자음이 앞에 하나 붙어 버리네요
<autowiz> 구글에서 파폭을 죽일려고 하는건 아닐까요?
<ihavnoth> 저는 입력기 나비인데 혹시 다른거 쓰시나요?
<ihavnoth> 윈도우에선 나비가 아니겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 브라우저 문제인지 웹 스크립트 문제인지 테스트 해보고 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> ㅇ안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 피드벡 보냈어요
<samahui_WS> 구글에서 해결하겠죠
<DarkCircle> 역시 저만 모르는게 아니었군요. 도쿠위키랑 모니 위키에 쓰던 내용을 미디어 위키로 옮겨놓던중이었는데
<DarkCircle> 도메인이 날라가면서 접근할 방법이 (..)
<samahui_WS> 헐;;
<samahui_WS> wiki.ubuntu.or.kr
<samahui_WS> 이거 날리신건가요?
<Seony> 도메인이 날아갔다뇨?
<samahui_WS> 결제일 놓치신건가요?
<Seony> 그러면 ubuntu-kr.org로 돌리면 되죠...
<Seony> 위키 운영되는 디렉토리가 어디에요?
<samahui_WS>  Seony님 전 이브랑 안맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> samahui_WS: ㅎㅎ 어떠신데요?
<samahui_WS> 가만히 생각해보니 제가 메카닉이랑 안친해요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇다기보단, 좀 지루하지 않아요?
<samahui_WS> 재미는 있는데 ship사서 무기달고 거기다 탄약충전하고 그리 하나하나 조작하는거를 귀찮아 하는 스탈이라
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 걍 넉놓고 돌려놓기는 좋은데요
<samahui_WS> 전 유유자적 이런건 좋아라해서 ㅎㅎ;; 하나하나 관리해줘야 한다는 점이 좀 귀차니즘으로 살짝 거슬려요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 음... 그렇다면, 일자진행형 게임이 오히려 성격에 맞으시겠군요
<samahui_WS> 취향 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 드퀘와 파판으로 게임 시작한 잘못이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 사실 이런거 저런거 세팅하는거 이제 너무 귀찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서, 이브만큼은 추천 세팅으로 피팅하죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 뭐 시간이 없어서 이번주도 제대로 시작도 ㅁ소했지만 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 못했지만
<Seony> 이브는 꼭 평생할 수 있는 게임이라고 생각해서, 이브만큼은 안놓칠려구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 차분히 시가날때 한번 날잡고 해보고 판단해야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 우선 눈은 즐겁더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 우주 배경은 멋잇낀 해요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 빠지면 평생 할거 같기는 해요
<samahui_WS> 워프 후 별들 지나가는것도 새롭고 재미있더군요
<samahui_WS> 스타트랙의 엔터프라이즈호를 직접 모는기분이랄까
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<Seony> 차후에 이브 + 더스트 514 + 발키리 합친 시스템이 나오면, 정말 혁명이 일어날 거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 더스트 514나 발키라가 취향이죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 다음주 중으로는 확실히 도전해봐야겠다 생각은 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 걔네들은 확실히 취향이긴 한데, 그래도 하나의 게임 세계에서 구현되는 것들이라 점점 복잡해지니까 좋더라구요
<samahui_WS> 게임 불감증이 오기 시작한 타이밍이라 살짝 아쉽네요
<samahui_WS> 귀찮으면 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저도 요즘은 걍 자동모드로 돌려놓고 한 시간에 한 번꼴로 클릭 몇 번만 해주고 있어요
<samahui_WS> 그렇게 될때 까지 뉴비는 힘들자나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 초대권으로 등록하고 지원금받아서 시작해야겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네.  지원금 받아서 시작하시면 편하죠.
<samahui_WS> 그래야  Seony님도 공짜 30일 늘어나고 누이좋고 매부좋고 ~ 일석이조~
<Seony> 30일 안늘어나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 잉? 30일 아니였어요?
<Seony> 30일 늘어나는 옵션을 받으며, 그걸 팔아서 생긴 돈으로 지원금 드리는 거에요
<samahui_WS> 저도 15일인가 늘어나자나요
<samahui_WS> 아하~
<samahui_WS> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ'
<samahui_WS> 아무튼
<samahui_WS> 조만간 ~ 도움요청할께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 대략 4억 정도 됩니다
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그럼 전 늦은 점심하러... ㅜㅜ 점심도 못먹고 일해써요
<Seony> 4억이면, 프리깃 => 크루저 => 배틀 크루저 => 배틀쉽 까지는 전부 다 맞출 수 있어요
<samahui_WS> 간단하게 센드위치라도 먹고 올께요~
<Seony> 아 넵
<Seony> 어서 드세요
<samahui_WS> 오른쪽 손을 부딛쳐서 가운데 중지 뿌리부분, 즉 손등부분이 부어 올랐는데 덕분에 타이핑이 힘드네요 ㅜㅜ 점점 익수해 지고는 있지만 프로그래밍하는데 에로사항이 많군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 자다가 잠꼬대중 탁자 내려친거 치고는 심하게 부었네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 협탁 모서리 각진부위에 정확히 찍힌거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 아침까지는 그냥 시큰하더니 오후되니까 점점 부어오르네요 ㅜㅜ 아무래도 일 대충정리하고 병원에라도 가야겠네요
<autowiz> 아이고
<autowiz> 사마휘님 손다치셔서 어떡해요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> KT 인증 문서에 "RA 경계 구간" 이란 표현이 있는데 영작 때문에 구글에서 검색했는데 찾기 쉽지 않군요
<LinDol> HeavensBus, hi
<DarkCircle> 다들 나가셨네 -ㅅ-a ..
<bluedusk> 저 있음
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  저기 반역자 잡아다가 쇠고기
<bluedusk> 언녕
<DarkCircle>  하악!
<DarkCircle> LinDol, !
<jason_kr> hi ! all~
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  하앜~ 올
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  저 이직하려고 이곳저곳 찔러봤는데 받아주는데가 없어요
<bluedusk> 걍 노비생활해야할듯
<jason_kr> 그류? Not 올, 새삼 뭘~
<DarkCircle> 혹시 출신 훼사 때문에 안받아주는거 아닌가요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle>  ................................................
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  뭐 글쎄요 그런것까진 저도 잘
<DarkCircle> 아 인건비가 미친듯이 높을거야 라든가 ...
<bluedusk> 이력서를 잘 못써서 그럴수도 있고
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  앵간한 대기업 신입사원 연봉보다 낮은데요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ- a ...
<jason_kr> 신분 세탁, 계급 추월이 옛날보다 더 허락안되는 시대.
<LinDol> DarkCircle, 부비부뷔
<bluedusk> 헐 나왔다
<LinDol> jason_kr, 안녕하세요 :)
<DarkCircle> 그래도 그 훼사정도면 대외 이미지가 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<LinDol> bluedusk, 퍽 퍽
<jason_kr> ^^
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  언넝 묘족을 매우 처라!!
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- <- 묘.
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  그닥 좋지 않을거 같아요
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  어 그럼 다른 묘족
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 고릉 ...
<bluedusk> 소괴기 사준다고 하고 잠적한 묘족을..-ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 반묘는 불가.
<DarkCircle> 하지만
<DarkCircle> 소고기는 !
<DarkCircle> .................
<chansol> 음..
<LinDol> 꼬르륵... =3
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  일단 앞발을 들어서 때려요 퍽퍽 하고
<chansol> samahui, 쾌차를 빕니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 요족 딱콩펀치!
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-;
<bluedusk> 헐 도망감 묘족
<ihavnoth> KT에 망인증 요구 문서 영문 버전 달라고했더니 없다네요...
<pchero_work> ;;;
<ihavnoth> 구글 검색해서 번역하고 있는데 한 항목 번역하는데 10-20분 걸리네요 재수없는건 30분도 넘게 걸리네요
<ihavnoth> 이동통신 개론 <- 뭐 이런거 인강있으면 보고 싶네요
<DarkCircle> RA가 조금 살펴보니까 Route Availability네요
<DarkCircle> 802.11 수업 들을때 잠깐 들었던건데
<ihavnoth> Route Area라고 나온 곳도 있어서...
<jason_kr> ihavnoth: http://www.netmanias.com/ko/  도움이 되면 좋겠어요
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  저 먼저 퇴근할께요
<bluedusk> 수고들하셔요
<ihavnoth> 안녕히 가세요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ bye~
<ihavnoth> jason_kr: 일단 북마크 해둘께요
<DarkCircle> 쉬세용 'ㅅ'/
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  빨리 묘족에게 소괴기 날짜를
<ihavnoth> 구글에서 아이디로 검색해보니 irc 서버 채팅 로그 기록 공개돼 있더군요
<DarkCircle> 네 다 로그해요
<ihavnoth> irc에서 회사 욕하면 안될 것 같아요 검색하면 다 나오니
<DarkCircle> 좀 맘에 안들긴 한데 ... 이게 캐노니컬 정책이라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 정책치고 웃긴건 사실 =3
<ihavnoth> 너무 오래 보관하는 것 같아요 1-2년만 보관하면 좋을텐데
<jason_kr> 5년 이지만,  그 이상 쌓이는 듯
<bluedusk> 저 그래서 회사욕 맨날 아얄씨에서 하는데
<bluedusk> 제발좀 보라고
<bluedusk> -_-
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎㅎ
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요
<chansol> IRC 로그 무섭더군요
<chansol> 나름 개인정보인데 너무 오래 보관하는 듯..
<chansol> 게다가 고지도 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 오래라기는 ... 여기 생길때부터 로그가 다 쌓여있지요
<jason_kr> 고지 있어요
<DarkCircle> 고지 ...
<bluedusk> 근데 이번 회장님도 아얄씨 잘 안들어오시는걱 타던데
<ihavnoth> 고지가 있어도 전 까막눈이라서...
<DarkCircle> 는 토픽에 있는데
<DarkCircle> "토픽은 괜히 있는게 아닙니다"
<chansol> 근데 개인정보 관리 방침은 링크 대신
<bluedusk> 같던데..; jason_kr 어케요? 우리 회장님 볼려면 페북 가야 하는거에요?
<chansol> 밖으로도 꺼내줘야한다고 생각..
<ihavnoth> 회장님은 페북 좋아하시나 보군요?
<DarkCircle> 그걸 다 적으면 그 내용 때문에 다른 내용을 고지를 못하죠
<jason_kr> 난, 회장' 누군지 몰라요.
<DarkCircle> 장태희옹.
<bluedusk> 이번에 당선? 되신 회장님은 아얄씨도 잘 안들어오고 포럼 글도 잘 안남기시는듯하던데.. 뵐려면 오프모임가던가 페북 말고는..;
<chansol> darkcircle, 그건 그렇죠.. 근데 아무래도 제 개인 주관으로는 민감하다보니.. 제3자에게도 노출될 수 있다는 것까진 고지할 필요는 없지 않아보여요
<jason_kr> 좀 달라지겠죠, 회장님. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 해야되긴 해야 되는게 맞는데
<chansol> 외부에 노출되는걸 꺼려하실지도요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 내용 때문에 다른 내용을 못보여주면 말이 안되는거죠
<DarkCircle> 사실 이 채널에도 엄연히 룰이란게 존재하는데
<ihavnoth> bluedusk: 전체적으로 irc랑 포럼이 좀 쇠퇴한 분위기죠? 페북은 좀 활발해 보이더라고요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 임의의 룰을 강조한다고 그 룰을 못보여준다면  차라리 어떤 룰 조차도 고지하지 않고
<bluedusk> ihavnoth,  개인적으로 페북에는 글찾기도 힘들고 검색도 힘들어서 안좋아 하는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 눈에 나면 너님 규정에 의해 강퇴! 이렇게 되니 .. ㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> ihavnoth: 다~ 얼굴책 덕분이다'라고 말씀하는 분들이 많아요.
<chansol> 음.. 룰은 있지만 짤막한 한줄로 고지는 있지 않을까 싶고.. 현재 토픽도 단지 링크 뿐인 것 같아요
<chansol> 그다지 많은 상태는 아니고.. 아무튼 제 생각입니다.
<chansol> 의견이 다를 수는 있는거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저 URL 을 주는 이유는 다른 채널도 마찬가지지만
<ihavnoth> 저도 사실 요즘 포럼에 자주 못가네요
<DarkCircle> 그 많은 의견을 한줄로 정리할 수 없기 때문에 URL로.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 규칙이든 덜 중요하고 더 중요한건 아니거든요. 똑같이 중요한거죠.
<jason_kr> chansol: irc 최소한의 가이드라인/또는 안내서'에 있는 내용이고요, 특히 우분투 채널은 우분투 채널만의 안내서도 있어요.
<chansol> 넵.. 그렇죠. 지금 생각해보니 freenode가 해외 서비스라 뭐 지장은 없진 않겠지만.. 제 기준으론 한국 법령상 개인정보 취급 부분은 다른 규칙이 있더라도 별도로 빼내서 고지를 해야한다.. 그렇게 알고있다보니 생각하게된 의견이었네요
<chansol> 그런데 그렇게하면 규칙의 중요도에 우위가 있다고 볼 수 도 있겠네요..
<DarkCircle> 참고로 ...
<DarkCircle> 우리가 인터넷을 쓴다는건
<DarkCircle> 숨기려고 해도 이미 그게 비밀이 아닙니다. 잠수 ID 사용자가 이미 다 보고 있고
<DarkCircle> 이거 비밀이야 알겠지? 해도 이미 제 2, 3자에게 말한 이상 이건 비밀이 아니거든요
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 이건 private영역이 아니라 퍼블릭입니다. 진짜 비밀로 할거면 아얘 말하지를 말는가 눈에 흙이 들어갈때까지 가지고 가야죠
<chansol> 넵 비밀 문제보다 사실 5년 이상 보관되면서 권한 없이 검색크롤러에도 수집이된다는게 조금 불편하기도 했네요
<DarkCircle> 애초에 BBS도 말은 퍼블릭 아니라고 하는분들이 있었는데 어차피 기본적인 통신이론대로라면 공유 미디움을 쓰는거고 누군가가 하는 이야기는 제 3자가 언제든 무슨 방법을 써서라도 도청하게 되어 있고
<chansol> 사실 공개된다.. 라는 것에 대한 불만은 아니었습니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 완벽한 보안은 없으니까요 :D
<DarkCircle> 저도 동감합니다. 굳이 5년전의 내용을 여태까지 보관하는것도
<DarkCircle> ... 우습지만, 굳이 그런걸 들먹이면서 들고 와서 시비거리를 만들 가능성도 있고
<ihavnoth> 배틀넷 제 캐릭터 정보도 구글 검색에서 바로 나오던데 어디서 삭제하는지 몰라서 그냥 두고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 제 아이디를 검색하면 제 전적이 나오더군요....
<DarkCircle> 구글 같은 경우는 보이는걸 숨기긴 한데 서버에서 날려주진 않더군요
<DarkCircle> 그 많은 데이터는 구글의 소유이고 돈이기 때문에 ...
<chansol> 음.. 넵 시비거리는 만들면 안되겠죠… 뭐.. 그래도 robot의 크롤링을 제한하는건 어쩌면 필요할 것 같기도 하고.. 뭐 그러네요
<bluedusk> 아 망할 안랩 온라인 시큐리티는 지워도 실행할때마다 다시 까네
<bluedusk> 진짜 짜증나게..ㅡㅡ
<DarkCircle> 랜선을 뽑으면 (?)
<bluedusk> 그럼 접속이 안되겟죠
<bluedusk> 주식계좌인데
<chansol> ActiveX 때문이면..
<DarkCircle> 대신 온라인 시큐리티는 안깔리겠죠
<chansol> 그냥 포기하시는게 편할겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 리눅스로 엎어버리면 되긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 윈도우를 안쓰시면 일단 해방
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  리눇용 hts 플그램이 없..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 제발좀 만들어주세요
<DarkCircle> 헐 _-_
<DarkCircle> 리눅에 qemu 심고 ㄱㄱ
<noth> bluedusk : 예전에 있었는데 사용자 적어서 접었다는 소문은 들었어요
<DarkCircle> (그 얘기 아직도 기억하는중 )
<noth> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/06/09/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<noth> 이 로그는 공식 로그가 아닌거 같아요
<jason_kr> 예, 주소가 다르네요
<noth> ubottu.com 이름 부터가 짝퉁 분위기네요
<chansol> 음...
<noth> 무려 2009년 로그
<chansol> 크롤링 하는 페이지일 수 도요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하 ...
<DarkCircle> 저거 로그 보니까 속이 아려오네요
<DarkCircle> 일찍 세상을 하직한 묘족이 있어서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아..
<bluedusk> 그러고 보니 조금있으면 기일이네요..
<bluedusk> Rest in Peace
<DarkCircle> 네 몇달 안남았죠
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  버스 끊기기 전에 전 이만 가볼께요
<DarkCircle> 제겐 2013년은 악몽의 한해임 ...
<DarkCircle> 주무세용 -ㅅ-/
<bluedusk> 아 집에 가야되요 아직 사무실이에요
<DarkCircle> 헐.
<DarkCircle> 제 손에 뉴럴라이저가 있고 머릿속 기억을 지울 수만 있다면
<DarkCircle> 2013년은 아얘 싹 지워버리고 싶음.
<jason_kr> 누군지 물어도 되요?
<DarkCircle> 아목군이요.
<bluedusk> 윤호정 ...
<jason_kr> 모르는....인물이네요.
<DarkCircle> 펄쪽으로 굉장히 유명한데
<bluedusk> 전에 somi 나 am0c 이라는 닉을 썼죠
<bluedusk> 펄쪽으로는 굉장히 유명한데
<bluedusk> 플그래밍도 잘하고
<DarkCircle> 아목군을 오프에서 만났을때가 ... 기억이 나는데
<jason_kr> 위 로그 페이지에...인물 대부분 아는데, 아~ 그래요? am0c 는 보기만 봤어요.
<DarkCircle> 그때 정답을 맞춘 분이랑 동시에 손을 들었다가 답을 못말해서 ... ..
<jason_kr> nick 만 봤어요, 일면식은 없었고..
<DarkCircle> 하여간 머리가 엄청나게 잘 돌아가요.
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 그 나이에 그런걸 생각할 수가 있지 싶은데
<jason_kr> 아 somi 아~
<DarkCircle> 아마 아버지를 닮아서 일수도 ...
<bluedusk> 저도
<jason_kr> 같은 인물였어요? 어쩌다가 먼저 갔군요?
<bluedusk> 진짜 좀만 똑똑했어도
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 일부러 아이디를 이리저리서 다른걸 썼죠
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  근데 그 이유는 저도 잘 모르겟어요
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 아이디 바꾸기 귀찮아서
<DarkCircle> 저도 이유를 모르겠던데 여하간 ... 참 특이했던 -ㅅ- ..
<pchero_work> 아.. 아목군..
<pchero_work> 저도 전에 몇번 뵌적 있었어요.
<pchero_work> 참 안됐다는 생각만..
<jason_kr> 사고 였어요?
<DarkCircle> 전 2013년에 아목군만 잃은게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 우분투 커뮤니티 오프 모임에서 한번 만났던 연구실 후배 하나도 잃어서 - -;;
<pchero_work> 네.. 교통사고로..
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  네 교통사고로 알고 있어요 늦은밤 강남쪽에서
<jason_kr> 거참~ 쩝
<jason_kr> 이 노구가...미안시렵네요.
<noth> 2013년에 많은 일들이 있었군요
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 법은 ... 뭐 공개채널이지만 좀 까도 되겠지
<DarkCircle> 법률 전문가들도 인정하는건데 정말 엿같아서
<DarkCircle> 가해자는 제대로 된 처벌을 못받죠 .
<DarkCircle> 피해자가 용서하는건 용서하는거고 가해자는 처벌받아야 하지만
<jason_kr> 그러고 보니 2013년은 저 거의 완전 잠수, bluedusk 수원, 화성 오갈 때, 맞죠?
<pchero_work> 아목군 부고가 perl 공식 릴리즈에도 올라왔었어요..
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<DarkCircle> 네
<jason_kr> 같은 시기 저는 천안에서 잠수
<noth> 전 사실 한번 밖에 못봐서... 성별을 구별을 못했었죠... 어머님이랑 같이 왔던걸로 기억해요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 두번째 봤을때에도 긴가민가 했어요.
<pchero_work> 정말 인상에 남는 분이셨는데..
<DarkCircle> 그 집안에 있어서는 아목군은 최대의 자랑거리였을텐데 ...
<DarkCircle> 송유근 따위 ...
<TaeheeJang> 안녕하세요 장태희 입니다. 앞으로는 보다 자주 접속하겠습니다. 모두 좋은 밤 되시길 바라겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 로그 다 보고 있었 -ㅅ- !
<jason_kr> 풉
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 무섭 ..
<noth> 무서운 세상이에요^.^
<TaeheeJang> bluedusk님이 자주 좀 들어오라고 하셔서^^;;
<DarkCircle> 빅브라더 태희옹
<jason_kr> "장태희 입니다. 앞으로는 보다 자주 접속하겠습니다." ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 그 뭐더라...
<pchero_work> 비틀쥬스 같은 느낌..? ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<jason_kr> 제 발 저린 사람, 발 들어욧 !!
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-w
<TaeheeJang> 저... ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 비틀쥬스 아는 사람 최소 30대 이상.. -_-;;
<jason_kr> 태희님 말구여, 태희님은 옆구리만 아픈거구요,    아마 blue dusk께서 발 무척 저릴 듯.
<DarkCircle> 블덕옹 막차 놓칠까봐 날라가신거 아니던가 싶 -ㅅ-a
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 제일 쫄깃쫄깃했을 텐데... (?)
<chansol> 아...
<noth> 사둔 담배 떨어져가니 누군가 담배 끊었다고 공짜로 주고.... 그것도 떨어져가니 출장이 잡히네요^.^
<DarkCircle> 어제 연합뉴스발 기사에서 흡연자의 68%(표본조사)가 금연했거나 흡연량을 줄였다 라고 하더군요.
<noth> 너무 높게 나온거 아닌가요?
<samahui_WS> 세금 올리기에 대한 비난이 많으니 부풀린 자료로 정당화 하려는 수작... 이라고 말하고 싶지만 참습니다.
<noth> 면세점에 디스플러스 팔려나 모르겠네요 지난 번엔 없더라고요
<noth> 옆 사무실에서 라면 먹나봐요 냄새가 진동하네요
<DarkCircle> 연합뉴스가 어용언론이 된지는 대략 8년정도 됐으리라고 보는데
<DarkCircle> 아니 사실 그 전부터도 연합뉴스는 꾸준히 어용언론.
<jason_kr> 풉
<DarkCircle> 차라리 외신이 쓴걸 보고 믿는게 편할듯.
<DarkCircle> AP 연합뉴스랑 연합뉴스는 전혀 다른 조직. .
<DarkCircle> 세월호때도 연합뉴스가 MBC나 이런 방송국에서 개소리하는거 그대로 받아 적고 뿌리는거 때문에 적잖게 빡쳤는데
<DarkCircle> 차라리 종편 방송이 나았지 =3
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<hyoungmin> 영어 쓰시나요?
<jason_kr> 전혀 아니죠
<hyoungmin> 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 한글 우선/선호입니다. ㅎ
<hyoungmin> 프로그램 언어중에 한국어로 된게 있을가요 ? 과연?
<jason_kr> 요즘"도" 노력중이지만 필요성등등에 있어서 불/호가 갈리는 부분이라...저는 의견없습니다. ^^
<noth> 시도는 몇번 있었을 것 같네요
<pchero_work> 예전에 한번 관련 기사가 있었던 것 같은데
<pchero_work> 결론은
<pchero_work> 완성 직전에 엎어졌다..
<pchero_work> 정부 주도 플젝이 있었고, 각 분야 실무진들이 모여 개발을 했다.
<pchero_work> 개발은 했으나, 이후 사업 불투명 및 여러가지 이유로 프로젝트 파기..
<pchero_work> 였던걸로 기억해요.
<pchero_work> https://kldp.org/node/22517
<pchero_work> 요기에 나와있네요.
<noth> 사실 완성(정식 버전 릴리즈)이 시작이죠...
<chansol> 흠;;
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<chansol> 안녕하세요! :D
<chansol> 씨앗이라...
<chansol> 나름 그것도 재미있는데 활용도도 떨어지고 하니..
<chansol> 개발이 다는 아녔죠
<PotatoGim^Home> 창조도 있지 않았나요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 한창 개발 했던 것 같은데...
<PotatoGim^Home> http://cugz.sjworks.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=notice&no=49
<PotatoGim^Home> 이런...
<pchero_work> http://cugz.sjworks.net/bbs/view.php?id=recomm&no=9
<pchero_work> 헉.
<pchero_work> 흠.. 아직까지 계속 유지는 되고 있네요
<samahui_WS> 전 이만... 내일뵈요!~ 즐거운 밤 되세요~
<pchero_work> 이야...
<pchero_work> http://cugz.sjworks.net/bbs/zboard.php?id=qna&page=1&sn1=&divpage=1&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=2544
<pchero_work> 궁금해져서 조금 더 찾아봤는데.. 이런 식으로 되어있네요.
<DarkCircle> 컨셉은 나쁘지 않네요. 아이들 프로그래밍 공부할때도 괜찮은거 같고.
<DarkCircle> Win32API 같은걸 넣은거만 좀 빼면 ... 닷넷이 난무하는 21세기에 아직도 쌍팔년도의 Win32API를 쓴다는건 뭔가 좀 ...
<DarkCircle> 스크랫치 정도로 쉬운건 아니겠지만 그래도 저정도면 ... 괜찮은듯
<pchero_work> DarkCircle: 97 부터 99년까지 개발됐네요.. ㅎㅎ https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EC%B0%BD%EC%A1%B0#s-3
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그렇군요 -ㅅ- 흠 ..
<PotatoGim^Home> 햐... 이번에 플젝이랑 논문 끝나면 오픈소스 NAS를 만들어봐야할 것 같아요...
<jason_kr> PotatoGim ^Home: 이 글 봤어요? http://angeliot.blogspot.kr/2015/03/blog-post.html?spref=fb
<noth> 친환경인가요?
<noth> 번역할려고 퇴근 안했는데 딴 짓만하다 시간 다갔네요
<PotatoGim^Home> 아뇨 처음 보네요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 대신 N54L은 지겹게 가지고 놀았죠;;
<noth> N45L이 뭔가요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 마이크로 서버인데 전력량에 비해 스토리지 확장성이 좋아서 NAS 용도로 쓰기에 좋은 녀석이에요.
<PotatoGim^Home> RAID 카드 때문에 바이오스 패치를 해야하기는 하지만..
<noth> 네
<noth> 신세계군요
<DarkCircle> RAID 카드 때문이라면 보나마나 JMicron 칩셋 문제겠군요 -ㅅ-
<PotatoGim^Home> 바이오스에서 인터럽트 19번을 씹어요...
<DarkCircle> 요새 RAID 기반 랙을 구매하려고 뒤져보는데
<DarkCircle> USB 3.0 지원하는 머신이 죄다 JMicron 기반이데요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<PotatoGim^Home> 그래서 바이오스 패치를 해서 옵션을 바꿔줘야 RAID 웹 바이오스 수정이 되는.. ㄷㄷ;
<PotatoGim^Home> 음.. 그래서인지 저희는 항상 LSI...
<DarkCircle> 19번이 뭘 하는 핸들러였더라 ..
<DarkCircle> 기억도 안남 -ㅅ-;
<noth> 제 피씨도 USB 3.0 지원 보드인데 꼽았다 뽑았다 반복하면 USB가 뻗어버려서 못쓰고 있어요
<DarkCircle> OS마다 인터럽트 쓰는게 하도 달라서 ..
<DarkCircle> 죽어버린 USB 포트 살리는 방법을 어디서 본것 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 껐다 켜 한 것과 거의 비슷하거든요.
<PotatoGim^Home> POST 끝나고 불리는 녀석일텐데 RAID 바이오스 진입하려면 중간에 이걸 핸들링 하나보더라구요.
<noth> 그게 그 포트만 죽는게 아니라 전부 죽어버려서.. 마우스랑 키보드도 멈춰버리더라고요
<PotatoGim^Home> 캡쳐를 해야 뭘 하는데 아예 옵션이 없으니..ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 그럼 컨트롤러에 충격이 가나보네요.
<noth> 그래서 바이오스에서 USB 2.0으로 바꿔서 사용하고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 옵션이라기보단 그냥 그 전기적인 쇼크 때문에 전체가 그냥 먹통이 되는 현상인듯.
<DarkCircle> USB 3.0이 전송속도가 높은 만큼 고주파 기반으로 동작하는 칩셋이라서요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 아마 인서킷 컨트롤러라면 해당 컨트롤러가 맛이 갈 가능성이 없지 않을듯 .
<DarkCircle> USB 2.0 모드로 하면 막 뺐다 꼈다 해도 어지간해선 어딘가가 맛이 가거나 하진 않죠.
<DarkCircle> USB메모리 같은거야 깨지겠지만.
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim^Home, 혹시 BIOS에 설정항목 있지 않을까요? 아얘 꺼버린다거나 ..
<noth> 삼성 새로 나온 휴대폰이 무선 충전 기본 지원이라고 하네요
<noth> 나온인지 나올인지 정확히 모르겠네요
<PotatoGim^Home> 네, 원래 BIOS에 19번을 중간에 캡쳐를 할 수 있게하는 옵션이 있지요. 그런데 N54L은 기본으로 옵션이 없어서 크랙된 바이오스를 수동으로 올려야지 가능한게 함정...;;
<DarkCircle> 어쩐지 구글 첫페이지에 걸린 결과가 크랙 바이오스로 패치하란 얘기를 ..
<DarkCircle> 워런티 센터에 가면 그냥 해주려나 싶긴 한데 ... (설마 못써먹을 물건을 팔진 않겠죠. 거기서 고쳐줘야 워런티센터 실적이 올라가는거니.)
<DarkCircle> 아 진짜 무슨 USB 3.0 되는 RAID 장비 찾기가 이리 어렵지 - -;
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 저희는 그거 크랙해서 팔아먹기까지 하는데요 뭘...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim^Home> 그런거 버팔로가 좀 양호하지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 대부분 JMicron 칩셋이 들어가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 이게 성능검증이 안된 상태에서 돌아다녀서 말이죠.
<PotatoGim^Home> 악명 높은 거 같던데..ㅋㅋ;
<DarkCircle> 필드에 당장 투입되면 며칠새로 수테라 용량을 꾸깃꾸깃 쳐넣어야할텐데
<PotatoGim^Home> 음...
<DarkCircle> 겁나 악명높더군요.
<DarkCircle> 오죽하면 조롱섞인 논조로 "RAID 장비 가격인하에 지대한 공헌(?)을 했다"고 ..
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅋㅋㅋ 거기에 부가적으로 대부분 대만 업체가 그걸 쓰는게...
<DarkCircle> JMicron 칩셋 안쓰는놈은 아마 2~3백 갈듯 ...
<PotatoGim^Home> 그쵸.. 저희가 메인이 LSI MegaRAID 달아서 나가는데 기본이 그 정도니까요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 어제까지만 해도 아 이놈 사야겠다! 라고 생각했던놈이 ... 검색질을 열라 하다보니까
<DarkCircle> 그놈도 JMicron인데 칩셋이 뭐가 들어갔는지 모르 ..
<PotatoGim^Home> 허허.. RAID 스토리지가 필요하신거에요??
<DarkCircle> 4베이짜리요.
<DarkCircle> 하드빼고.
<DarkCircle> 하드는 어차피 따로 사서 달건데
<DarkCircle> 어떤 멍청이라 JMicron칩셋이 좋다고 달아놓고 팔기 시작한거지 -_-
<DarkCircle> 멍청이라 -> 멍청이가
<DarkCircle> (흐콰한다!!!!!)
<DarkCircle> 아마 -_- 4베이 2백만원 합니다. 어떻게 할까요? 하면 때려쳐! 라고 할듯 -_- 원래 진짜제대로 된 장비는 베이수 적어도 엄청 비싼데 -_-
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅋㅋ 카드만 일이백은 잡아야지 그나마...
<DarkCircle> 돈을 싸는 싸스레이드 카드가 특히 ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 싸스를 유발함.irc
<PotatoGim^Home> 예전에 Adaptec이 LSI보다 좀 싸니까 나름 고급 라인이라고 내보냈다가 개피봤죠..
<PotatoGim^Home> 백만원대 카드인데 RAID 툭하면 무너지고;;
<DarkCircle> 아답텍 고급이란건 옛날 얘기고 요샌 고급으로 안치더군요.
<DarkCircle> 아답텍은 옛날에 스카시 팔때나 고급이지 RAID는 ...
<DarkCircle> RAID 장비에서 아답텍은 거의 언급도 안되는듯.
<PotatoGim^Home> 이젠 LSI가 다 먹어놔서...ㅎㅎ;
<noth> 레이드는 어떤게 고급이에요?
<PotatoGim^Home> MegaRAID 정도 되면 그래도..
<PotatoGim^Home> FusionMPT 라인이나..
<DarkCircle> 그나마 알아본 업체가 레이드몰인데 ... 여기 뭔가 좀 ...
<DarkCircle> _-_ 별로인듯.
<DarkCircle> FusionMPT는 리눅스와의 호환성이 쩔죠.
<DarkCircle> 아얘 전용 드라이버를 커널에 박아버리니...
<noth> 둘다 LSI라는 회사에서 만든건가요?
<DarkCircle> FusionMPT는 따로입니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 뭐 LSI가 이래저래 잡아 먹어놔서... 사실상 LSI라고 해도..
<PotatoGim^Home> 화웨이도 내장 RAID가 mpt2sas로 가더라구요.
<DarkCircle> RAID계의 구글 정도로 보셔도 되려나 싶 ..
<noth> 하나 사서 써보고 싶어지네요
<DarkCircle> 싸스카드 한 32개 붙이고 하드 200여개 박아놓고 한대에 억단위로 팔던 장비도 있었는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 주크박스라고 -.- ...
<PotatoGim^Home> 컥... 어마어마하네요..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 어설픈 IDC 같은덴 안보이고 전산센터 같이 큰데 가보면 그런 장비가 아직 있죠
<DarkCircle> 요새 업그레이드를 했으려나 모르겠는데 ... 지금이야 이제 테라가 하드하나에 들어가지 예전에 테라 꿈도 못꿀적에 기가단위 하드 여러개 박아서 테라 단위 만들고 그랬던 ..
<PotatoGim^Home> 갑자기 서울대 전산실 가봤을 때가... 그런 장비들을 기대했는데 횡해서 실망했던 기억이 나네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요새 40테라 만드는거야 껌값이죠.
<DarkCircle> 40테라 한대 만드는데 1200만원인가
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 억소리 나던 시절하고 비교하면 가격 무지 싸짐. ㅎㅎ
<noth> 제가 사기엔 무리군요...
<DarkCircle> 보통 ... 업체에서 구매를 해야죠.
<DarkCircle> 개인이 사기엔 좀 무리고... 사실 그렇게 많이 필요 없기도 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 개인이 아무리 막 써도 40테라 다 못채울걸요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㄷㅂ24 같은데가 기본으로 들어가는 스토릿지 단위가 랙별로 수백 테라 갈건데 ..
<DarkCircle> 머신 몇대 박아서 분산처리하고 ..
<DarkCircle> 거기에 또 가상화.
<autowiz> 음냐 왠 새벽에 이렇게 로그가
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 아이고.. 먼저 뻗으러 가보겠습니다...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<noth> 안녕하세요
<noth> 전 자러 갑니다
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
<DarkCircle> 한쿸은 초토화 /-ㅅ-/ 묘족의 시간~ * (파닥파닥)
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 오늘 아침에는 눈이 오네요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 3월 됐는데도 여전히 춥나보네요
<autowiz> 점점 따뜻해지고 있는데 오늘 아침에는 저위에 구름층이 평소보다 좀더 추웠나봐요.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-03
<Work^Seony> 그래도 이젠 봄이 오네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~ 눈오는 화요일입니다~~ 출근하기 힘드네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 3월이 되니까 어김없이 꽃샘추위가 오네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 인정사정없이 추워지네요
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면 심리적으로 가장 추울 때죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한두달만 기다리면
<autowiz> 정말 따뜻하게 살 수 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그 희망으로 사네요 ㅎㅎ
<SeoZ> 안녕하세요~
<SeoZ> 헉.. 눈이 오나요
<autowiz> 안양 , 가산 구간은 왔습니다.
<jun__> 서울에도 새벽부터 왔으나~
<jun__> 쌓이는 눈은 아니었네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 한국에 계신 분들은 맛점 하세요~~~
<dkj0208> jun__: 님도 맛있게 식사하세요. 여기 오전 11시반입니다.
<Work^Seony> 오늘은... 생각지도 않게 짜증나는 일이 많이 생기네요...
<DarkCircle> 부럽다 -ㅅ- 눈이라니
<DarkCircle> 쿠웱 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 죽겠네요 아침(?)부터
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 젠투에서 c flag 바꾸고 재컴파일하려니, 컴파일할게 없다고 나오는건 정상이에요?
<Work^Seony> o2로 했었는데, o3로 컴팔해보려구요
<DarkCircle> 네 정상이예욬
<DarkCircle> 근데 O3로 하시다보면 후회하실텐데 _0_
<DarkCircle> 뭐 안해보시는것보다 낫긴 한데 나중에 꼬이기 시작하면 헉소리가 ㅡ,.ㅡ 킁킁
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요? o3까진 괜찮지 않았나요?
<DarkCircle> 실제로 옵션을 해보면 O3 이후는 거의 뭐 똑같아요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...  그럼 다시 o2로 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참, 그 make_opts는 -j#에다 뭐 하나 더 붙일 수 있다고 하셨죠?
<Work^Seony> 그거 젠투 매뉴얼 암만 뒤져도 안나오던데, 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> -j 하고 -l 이요
<Work^Seony> -l은 어떻게 넘버링하면 되는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> -j는 cpu 코어에 +1 하면 되는거고...
<DarkCircle> 총 코어수 * 2
<DarkCircle> 물리 코어가 아니라 논리 코어입니다 'ㅠ'
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 제껀 4개니까 9가 되겠꾼요
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 코어가 2개고 하이퍼쓰레기가 되면
<DarkCircle> 2*2*2 = 8
<Work^Seony> 뭔지는 몰라도 숫자가 크니까 좋네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 코어가 4개고 하이퍼스레기가 안되면 4*2=8
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 이거 -l은 젠투 공식위키에도 언급이 안되어있네요
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 잠시만요. 아마 찾기 쉽진 않을거예요
<Work^Seony> 저 옵션이랑 숫자가 뭘 의미하는지 좀 알고싶어서요
<DarkCircle> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-847546-highlight-makeopts.html
<DarkCircle> -j는 총 작업수 -l은 로드 평균값인데 -l 은 제가 말씀드린대로 넣으면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 컴파일 전에 대기하는 작업을 계산해서 넣는거니.
<Work^Seony> 음.... 그렇군요.  링크 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 하나만 더 여쭤볼께요
<DarkCircle> 넹
<Work^Seony> 만약 물리코어 8개에 하이퍼쓰레기 8개 = 16코어라면, l값이 32가 되는 거에요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 하이퍼 스레드는 그냥 전체적으로 적용되는거예요
<DarkCircle> 물리코어 8개에 하이퍼 스레드가 적용되면
<DarkCircle> 16코어로 나타나거든요.
<DarkCircle> -l 값은 32가되는게 맞아요 ;-)
<Work^Seony> 그럼 걍 16에 2 곱하면 되는군요
<DarkCircle> 하이퍼 스레기 안되면 그냥 8*2가 되고 하이퍼스레기가 되면 거기에 또 *2
<DarkCircle> (물리코어 기준으로 했을때 )
<Work^Seony> 이제 이해가 되네요 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 오늘 업데이트 했는데, 파폭 컴파일이 제일 무리가 많이 가네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅎ 그러게요. 요새 파폭 덩치가 무섭게 커졌어요
<Work^Seony> 로드가 4 넘어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다른 패키지는 왠만큼 해봐야 2 미만인데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 갑자기 퇴근버스가 와서 나왔숩니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 파폭을 컴파일할때 보면 좀 뭐랄까
<DarkCircle> CPU를 구워삶을거 같은 기세더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 커널 컴파일할 때보다 더 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 커널 컴파일에 MAKEOPTS 붙일 수 있는거 아시죠 ?ㅅ?a
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ.  근데 커널은 뭐 그냥저냥 기본값으로 돌려요
<DarkCircle> 따로 붙여주셔야 하지만  (-0-);
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 조그만 놋북이라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 간간히 쓰는 젠투 경험으로, 프로덕션용 서버 하나 젠투로 돌릴지도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그러면
<DarkCircle> 드디어 필드에 젠투를 투입하나요 ?ㅅ?
<ircCloud^Seony> 크게 중요하지 않은 서버에 한 번 투입해볼까 생각은 하고있어요
<DarkCircle> 백엔드에서 돌아가는 빌드서버 같은거에 고려해볼만하겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 전 서비스단에 실제 투입중이라 ...
<DarkCircle> 그걸 만질 수 있는게 저밖에 없다는게 함정일지도 (...)
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 아직까진, 배포판 자체에 문제가 생기면 해결할 능력이 안되서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투는 크게 문제 생길게 없거든요....
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~~
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ
<bluedusk> 닭 써클옹 할라당
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/ 냥!
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 ... 린돌물주를 기다리는 ...
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> !
<samahui_WS> 린돌옹이 물주인가요?
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 변함없이 조용한 방이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 한성에서 무접점을 정말 저렴하게 내놓았군요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 하나 질러봤습니다.
<samahui_WS> 딱  Seony님 좋아할 그런 키감과 키압이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 또 구매하신건가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 50g 정도로 흑측 비슷한 키압에 무접점의 키감입니다
<samahui_WS> 거기다 소음이 좀 작은 편이죠
<Seony> 오... 키압이 세면서 소음이 작다는게 특이하네요
<samahui_WS> 다만 청축이나 해피의 무접점 도각임을 안좋아하는사람은 싫어할 키감이예요
<Seony> 아는 동생이 청축 있어서 쳐봤는데, 생각보다 재밌더라구요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 단점이 소음자체는 적은편인데 그래도 무접점의 도각임은 있고요 무엇보다 통울림이 약간 있네요
<samahui_WS> 이건 뭐 수건 깔고 쓰면 해결되는 부분인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 청축이 재미있죠
<samahui_WS> 실리콘오링이 들어있어서 소음을 좀 잡아주네요
<autowiz> 키보드를 쓸려고 수건을 깔아주다니요 ㅎㅎ 호강하는 키보드님 되시는군요 ㅎ 사마휘님 손은 좀 괜찮으세요?\
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 잠시 마트 좀 다녀오겠습니다.  우유 사는걸 깜빡 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 손아파서 해피의 야간 꼬인 키배치가 피곤해서 키보드 알아보다 이녀석을 구입했죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 언제였더라 저도 가운데 손가락 젤 안쪽 마디가 부어서
<samahui_WS> 넵 잘댕겨오세요
<autowiz> 깁스를 할까말까 했는데 깁스를 하면 키보드를 도저히 못칠거 같아서 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 전 손가락 부은게 연골을 살짝 다쳤다네요
<samahui_WS> 깁스는 일땜시 못하고 그냥 찜질만 하고 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 자다가 다치기는 오랜만이네요
<autowiz> 이게 정말 살짝만 부딧히거나 해도 엄청 아프고 , 몇일동안 나아진거 되돌아가는거 같고 해서
<samahui_WS> 옛날 어릴적에 자다가 침대에서 떨어지면서 철제 컴퓨터 책상에 발이 끼며 무릎돌아갔던게 처음이고 이번이 두번째예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 잠버릇 고약한 벌이죠 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 병원 에서도 가급적으로 깁스하라고 하긴 했었는데 에고..
<autowiz> 아 상상해버렸네요 무릅이 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 가능하면 깁스하고 안써야 빨리 났겠죠 ... 전 지금 일이 너무 급해서 도져히 그러지 못할 상황이예요 ㅜㅜ 그냥 열심히 찜질하고 맛사지하고 냉온찜질 번갈아해주면서 버티고 있습니다.
<samahui_WS> 그리고 타이레놀~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무릎이 얼마나 아팠을까요  호~ 호~
<samahui_WS> 무릎은 이때 살짝 다친거라 지금 손처럼 심하지는 않았었지만... 30넘어가면서 계단에서 굴러서 제대로 인대를 다쳤었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 저도 작년인가 제작년이었는데 정말 휴가도 못가고 짜증 이빠이에 프로젝트는 바쁘고 손은 아프고 .
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 힘드셨겠어요
<samahui_WS> 전 손이 아프니 타이핑도 느리고 또 오타도 잘나네요
<samahui_WS> 마음먹은대로 손가락이 안놀려져서 답답해요
<autowiz> 회사에서는 그것도 몰라주고 손깁스 안해도 될정도면 그냥 일 하라고 하고 헐헐 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 독수리 타법을 쓰는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 다 그렇쵸 ~ 전 진단서 제출하고 일 늦어지기 싫으면 아래 몇명 더 붙여달라고 말해서 다른팀 인원 한명 빼왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 대충 문서작업같은거 짬시키고 있습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz> 쿠로코의 농구 라는 애니가 있는데 거기 한 캐릭터가 손가락이 중요하다고 경기 이외에는 손가락에 테이핑을 해서 다니는데
<autowiz> 저도 손가락 테이핑 한번 해볼까요?
<samahui_WS> 오호~ 저도 농구 좋아해서 손가락 테이핑 자주해요... 전 보호차원이 아니라 이미 다쳐서 보강차원이지만요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 손마디가 퉁퉁 부어있죠
<samahui_WS> 거기다 이번에 손등도 다쳤으니 에휴~
<autowiz> 애니에서는 되게 멋있게 보이던데 ... 저는 역시 안되겠지요? ..
<samahui_WS> 주말 농구는 못하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그거 테이핑하면 타이핑할땐 오히려 힘들어요
<samahui_WS> 안접혀서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 왼손으로만 하시는겁니다~ 라고 말해드리고 싶지만
<samahui_WS> 말그대로 운동할때 꺽이지 않게 보강만 해주는 딱 그용도입니다
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 지금 왼손위주로 타이핑 하는겁니다 그래서 오타가 잘나죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 왼손이 키보드 중앙에서 한라인 오른쪽까지 커버하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 왼손도 뻐근하네요
<autowiz> 다리나 이 가 아플때 반대쪽이 무리를 하게되서
<autowiz> 결국엔 둘다 나빠져버리는경우도 있으니 , 가급적 타이핑을 줄이시는것도 방법일거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 병원에서는 치료기간 얼마도 잡던가요?
<autowiz> 파라핀 찜질 자주 받긴 힘들지만 자주 받으면 좀 빨리 낫는다는 분들도 게시는거 같더라구요.
<samahui_WS> 2~3주요
<autowiz> 조심조심하시고 빨리 나으셔요~ 저는 2~3주 였던게 자꾸 도져서 한달반~두달은 고생한거 같네요
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 의사선생님이 깁스 안하면 그냥 병원오지말라더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 손자를때 오라네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 헐헐 무서운 선생님이시다..
<samahui_WS> 무릅다쳤을때 농구해서 다시 발목다쳤을때는 다리 자르자고 하셨었어요
<samahui_WS> 원래 과격하게 말씀하시는 분인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 상황이 좀 나빴군요. 무릎다치고 발목을 +alpha 로 다치셨으니
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 손아프니까 오랜만에 마우스도 트랙볼을 꺼내 쓰게되는군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 저는 트랙볼마저도 손목이 아파요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz> 저는 마우스쓸때 검지로 왼클릭 오른클릭 다 눌렀었어요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 손목도 검진이 필요하신듯 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 손아프니 키보드 키압 높은게 쥐약이군요
<samahui_WS> 걍 노트북 키보드만 써야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 좀 났더라고요
<autowiz> 팬타그래프가 키압이 젤 적은편이가 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 눌리는 깊이가 낮으니까 좀 덜 무리가 오는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 거기다 델 웍스가 좀 찰진 키보드라 느낌도 좋아서 덜아파요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 방금 풀업된 델 웍스 m4800 받았습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 기분좋네요
<samahui_WS> m4600꺼 그대로 하드 옮겨 달기만 하면 되기때문에 설정이 정말 쉽겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 사양 좋은건가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 갸~~ 엔신님이다
<samahui_WS> 4600과 큰차이는 없어요
<samahui_WS> cpu만 4세대로 2세대 후속이라는 것 밖에요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 마음같아서는 4600을 팔고 게이밍 노트북을 하나 사면 확실히 좋았는데 ... 업자들이 업체들어갔던 m4600을 얼마전 대량으로 풀어서 50~60만원에 거래되더라고요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 그전까지 중고가도 120넘었었는데 순식간에 반토막 났어요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 그래서 걍  m4600을 (i7 2820qm, 16기가, 쿼드로2000) 게임과 윈도우용 머신으로 세팅하고
<samahui_WS> 이번에 새로 m4800을 메인으로 구입했어요
<samahui_WS> i7 4900qm에 32g 램 512ssd+1T하드 그리고 쿼드로 k2100
<samahui_WS> 대충 사양이 이렇네요
<samahui_WS> 다좋은데 모니터를 QHD+로 안하고 FHD로 했더니 이게 색감이 맘에 안드네요...m4600은 RGB방식으로 색감 무지 좋은 녀석이 있었는데 m4800은선택 사양에서 빠져있네요.
<samahui_WS> 나온지 1년정도 되서 그런지 가격도 착해요... 2400불정도밖에 안들었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 아 근데 우분투가 이녀석 ac방식 무선랜을 못잡아서 젼용 드라이버를 깔아줘야하는데 이게 충돌을 일으키네요 ㅡㅡ ;;
<Seony> 무선랜이면...
<Seony> 귀찮은 일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 델모델인데 이거 쫌 귀찮아지겠거니 했는데 다행이 해외 포럼에서 드라이버는 쉽게 찾아 깔았습니다
<samahui_WS> 근데 이게 충돌도 나고 수신범위도 짧게 느껴지는군요
<samahui_WS> 아깝네요 ㅜㅜ 그냥 m4600꺼 빼서 달까 싶어요
<autowiz> 저는 어쩔 수 없이 무선 쓰는경우 빼고는 1G 유선랜만 좋아해서요
<samahui_WS> 저도 회사에서 쓸때는 그냥 유선연결해서 써요
<samahui_WS> 근데 집에서는 이리저리 돌아댕기기 좋아해서 무선이 편하더라고요
<autowiz> 2.5 킬로정도 나가나요?
<samahui_WS> 특히 노트북은 돌아댕기지 못할꺼면 쓸 이유가 없자나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 더나갈껍니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 무지 무거워요
<autowiz> 저는 1.5k 이하만 쓰다보니 ^^
<samahui_WS> 백팩에 넣고 다니는데 백팩이 터져서 새로 샀을정도로 무거워요 ㅎㅎ; ;
<samahui_WS> 전 무게보다는 편의성과 성능, 안정성위주로 사서요... 튼튼한게 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 어차피 차타고 댕기고 ... 돌아댕길때는 백팩매고 댕길 체력과 지구력인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 작업할때 편하고 능율높은게 좋더라고요
<samahui_WS> 돌아댕기는건 그냥 옵션이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 사마휘님은 농구도 하시고 몸 좋으시니가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 몸좋아서 배뽈록합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이게 첫 직장 다닐때 지하철 타고 출근하는데
<autowiz> 회사에서준 노트북이 2.5kg + 가방 1kg + 외장 cd-rom 1.5kg 해서
<samahui_WS> 저도 그때는 가벼운 노트북이 좋아서 당시 도킹있는 모델들만 썼었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 거의 5킬로 + 페이퍼 + 다이어리 했더니
<samahui_WS> 전 김포에서 안암다녔거든요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 당시 6호선도 없고 5호선2호선 혼합신공에 마을버스까지 타니 거진 출근만 2시간 걸렸던거 같아요
<autowiz> PTSD 인거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ   요즘은 차만 타고다니니 사실 노트북 무게는 더이상 상관없긴 한데
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 시작이 무거운 노트북과 가방이었어서 무게는 크게 안느끼는거 같아요... 아니면 정말 힘이 좋은걸지도 ... 무식하면 힘만 좋다죠 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 유식하면서 힘 좋은 사람도 충분히 있습니다.
<samahui_WS> 다행이 글씨가 엉망이라... 천재는 악필이라자나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그래서 보통은 됩니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 천제는 왜 악필일까요... 음 손이 생각의 속도를 못따라가서? 아니면
<autowiz> 굳이 메모를 정확하게 하지않아도 대충 기억하고 있어서 ?
<samahui_WS> 악필들의 자기합리화죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니면 그냥 우연이라던가 , 통계 일려나요
<autowiz> (저도 악필이라서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ0
<autowiz> 제가 쓴것도 못알아볼때 종종있어요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 악필인 이유가 속기속도가 생각을 못따라오는 부분도 있기는해요
<samahui_WS> 정확히는 악필에 글쓰는 속도도 느린거지만 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 빨라질수록 악필이되죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대충 갈기고 넘어가긴합니다. 그래서 쓰는거보다는 타이핑으로 모든걸 할려고 하지요
<samahui_WS> 저도 그래요
<samahui_WS> 어차피 손글씨보다 타이핑이 빠르고 정확하거든요
<samahui_WS> 말하는거 그대로 받아적는정도는 되니까요
<samahui_WS> 대학때도 필기안하고 노트북 가져다 타이핑했었죠
<autowiz> 그렇지요. 확실히 . 예전에 천재소년 두기 라는 미드를 국내에 방영했는데
<samahui_WS> 그래서 노트북 사용 못하게 하는 교수를 싫어했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일기를 컴으로 쓰는게 그렇게 부러웠던 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 천재소년 두기 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 캐빈도 생각나는데 스토리 기억은 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 알프도 기억나고 ...
<autowiz> 이름은 들었던거 같은데
<samahui_WS> 그러고보니 맥가이버부터 국내에서도 외국드라마 많이 해줬었군요
<autowiz> BAY WATCH 도 있지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 완전 어릴때 볼때는 몰랐는데
<samahui_WS> 머나먼정글 맥가이버 전격z작전(나이트라이더) 에어울프 등등
<samahui_WS> A특공대도 있었죠
<autowiz> 좀 들어서 생각해보니 좀 야했더군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> A 특공대 정말 좋아했습니다. 열이 40 도 넘어가는데도 그거 보겠다고
<autowiz> 하긴 아프니까 정신을 다른데로 돌리려고 그랬던지도 모르겠습니다만.
<samahui_WS> 야한거는 래밍턴스틸인가 그것도 좀 야했죠...물론 국내 방영분운 다 자르더라는
<samahui_WS> A특공대는 저도 참 재미있었는데 많이는 못봤던거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 우리나라에서 한 미드중 가장 성공한건 맥가이버랑 엑스파일 아닐가 싶어요
<autowiz> 엑스파일이 대박이었죠 .. 저희형이 광팬이었어 가지고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> FBI 갈줄 알았더니
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 엑스파일은 멀더 빠졌던 후반시즌에서 손놨었어요
<autowiz> X 파일은 멀더 + 스컬리 둘중에 한명이 빠지면 안되는 구도 였던듯 합니다
<samahui_WS> 근데 멀더는 나름 똑똑한데 스컬리는 나중에 알았는데 포르노도 찍은 배우더군요
<autowiz> 잉? 멀더가 포르노 배우였다고 들었는데요
<samahui_WS> 그반대인가요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그랬던듯 합니다 제 기억으로는 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 소문으로 들어서 정확성이 낮네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 레밍턴스틸이라는 미드를 정말 재미있게봤었는데요
<samahui_WS> 그때 처음으로 피어스 부르스넌을 알았죠
<autowiz> 멀더 포르노는 지금 찾아도 나올듯 한 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 근데 이놈도 야한거 엄청 찍었더군요
<autowiz> 피어스 부르스넌 이면 007 맞나요?
<samahui_WS> 그때 학교에서 누군가 그놈나온 다른 영화를 가져와서 시청각실에서 봤는데 여자둘과 딩굴더군요
<samahui_WS> 상당히 충격이였죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네
<autowiz> 뭐 흑역사는 누구나 있을 수 있지요
<samahui_WS> 흑역사라 생각하지 않아요
<samahui_WS> 부럽다고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 남자라면 당연하죠~
<autowiz> 각트 라는 일본가수 정말 좋아하는데
<samahui_WS> 하지만 결혼해서 전 이미 무감각... 불혹이 가까워서 더욱더 무감각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 호바 출신이라는 말이 있는데 뭐. 그돈으로 그렇게 음반 작업 했을 수 도 있다고 생각합니다. 별로 상관 없다고 생각하는 주의라
<autowiz> 불혹이면 혹이 없어지는 나이이신건가요?
<samahui_WS> 우리나라에도 많은데요뭘.. 백양을 비롯해서
<samahui_WS> 혹하지 않는 나이죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아직 몇년 여유있어요
<autowiz> 어제 날밤 샜더니 낮에 계속 졸고도 몸이 너무 안좋네요
<autowiz> 집에가서 좀 누웠다가 나와야겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 저도 몇일 새서 두근두근해요
<samahui_WS> 심장에 무리오나봐요
<samahui_WS> 푹 쉬고오세요
<autowiz> 잠을 억지로 못자니까 심장이 막 뻑뻑해지는느낌 아... 너무 싫네요
<autowiz> 피가 끈적끈적해져서 심장이 무리하는듯한 음... 암튼 잠시 다녀오겠습니다. 모두들 좋은 저녁 되세요~~
<samahui_WS> 잘다녀오세요~
<samahui_WS> 저도 일 좀 더 하고 일찍 가봐야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 야밤에 출근한 1인입니다
<samahui_WS> 즐밤들 보내세요~
<pchero_work> 화이팅...!
<samahui_WS> 고맙습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ 귿모닝, 벌써 시간이 이케...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서 주무셔야죠
<jason_kr> 아뇨. ㅋ 아까 다~ 자고 일어 났어요.
<jason_kr> 낮술? 초저녁술? <--- 머 이런 거 하다 보니까, 좀 일찍 잤나봐요.
<ujuc> ??
<jason_kr> 어익후~ 오랜만입니다. ^^
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 이 시간에 어인 일루... ㅎ
<ujuc> 백수라서.ㅡ.ㅡ 잠을아직 못자고....;;;
<jason_kr> 컹~ 뭔 말씀요? 모르는 사람이 들으면 진짠줄 알겠네요. ㅎ
<ujuc> 백순데요..저..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋ 그래요? 작년인가~ 창업하쟎었어요? 얼굴책에서 글케 본 것 같은데....
<ujuc> 아뇨 창업안했..
<ujuc> 그냥 스타트업으로 갔어요 :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 에쒸. ㅋ
<ujuc> Work^Seony 안녕하세요 :) ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> LDAP에 문제 생겨서 골치아프네요.  잘 모르는건데...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 어제 비온 후, 오늘부터 추워진다 했는데...진짜 그러네요, 냉기가 스며드는데요! 부산은 괜챦죠?
<jason_kr> 아~ 머리아프겠네요
<ujuc> 아.ㅡ.ㅡ.. 추워질것같아요...ㅡ.ㅡ;;; 부산도요..
<ujuc> LDAP가 뭔가 해서 찾아본..ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 듣기만 해도 골치아픈 거. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 매일매일 비활성화된 유저들을 그룹에서 삭제하는 명령어가 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 어제부터 갑자기 전부 다 지우기 시작했어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그런 일이 실무에서 생겼으니...ㅠㅠ
<ujuc> 헠
<Work^Seony> 그래도 ownCloud 업그레이드는 무사히 잘 되서 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아아 잠들이 없으셔 이분들이 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 전 자러..가겠습니다. :)
<jason_kr> ^^
<jason_kr> 좋은 꿈~
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<autowiz> 재순님 몇시에 주무셔서 몇시에 일어나신거에요?
<autowiz> 왜 이시간에 안주무시고 ... 건강 상하십니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-04
<jason_kr> u 2
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~
<jun__> 전 매일 인사만 하는거 같네요....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<Work^Seony> 저만 한가하네요
<jun__> 저도... 꽤 한가한 편인거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 서울은 지금 꽃샘추위로 인해 추운데~ Seony님 쪽은 어때요?
<Work^Seony> 여긴 늘 똑같습니다
<Work^Seony> 낮엔 덥고 밤엔 시원해요
<jun__> 저같은 올빼미족이 제일 좋아하는 날씨!! 홓ㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 건강한 하루 되세요~
<jun__> 즐거운 점심시간되세요~~~~~
<samahui_WS> 밤세 타이핑하다가 손이 욱신거려서 냉온찜질하다 잠들었더니 ... 아 글쎄 아픔이 싹 가셨어요... 그리고... 손등이 튀어나왔다는... 병원가봐야겟어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 키보드 새로산 기념으로 엄청 치셨나봐요...
<samahui_WS> 심하게 튀어나온건 아닌데... 봉긋하네요
<samahui_WS> 새로산 키보드는 키압이 좀 쎄서 노트북으로 작업했어요
<samahui_WS> 손아픈데 키안 높은거 쓰면 더 아플거 같더라고요
<Work^Seony> 걍 기분이 그런게 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 제가 타이핑하는 방식이 팍팍 눌러치면서 고속이거든요
<samahui_WS> 불타는 키보드죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 점심시간에 잠깐 병원 댕겨와야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛나게 드시고~  Seony님은 퇴근잘하세요 ㅎㅎ 이따뵈요~
<autowiz> 냠냠냠
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<ujuc> 역시... 우분투 쪽은 사람은 많아..
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<DarkCircle> 문득 사마휘옹 말씀에 생각난게 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xU-rJNgoWU
<DarkCircle> ......................................
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 피빼고 왔어요
<samahui_WS> 부어올라서 어디 더 부러졌나 했더니 피가 찬거라고해서 한의원가서 침맞고 피뽑았어요
<samahui_WS> 생각보다 통증이나 움직임은 금방 회복되네요
<samahui_WS> 역시... 야성의피...
<autowiz> 침술의 효능이군요 오호~
<DarkCircle> 당분간 무리를 자제하셔야 'ㅅ';;;
<razGon_MINILA> geee
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 피를 어디에서 뽑으셧길래.
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 당분간 자제해야 겠어요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 일이 머리쓰고 타이핑하는 일이니.. .ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 병원가서 출혈때문에 부은거라고 몇일있음 가라앉는다기에... 그대로 한의원가서 침맞았죠
<samahui_WS> 부었을때는 침맞고 뽑아내는게 젤 빨리 가라앉더라고요
<DarkCircle> 뽑아낸 피가 시커먼거면 ... 농담 하나 곁들여서 하루 휴가 내셔야 할지도 -ㅅ-a ... ;;
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<jun__> 큭~ 결국 피를 빼셨구나... 에휴~
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 출혈까지;; 글고보니 요새 사람들이 한무당이라는 말을 많이들 하던데...
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요~
<kilsam> 안녕하세요
<kilsam> 혹시 우분투에 cocos2dx 설치하신분 계시나요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Demonion> hiyo
<Demonion> 속보요!!
<Demonion> 우분투 5 퍼스널, 언리얼 4 무료 공개!!
<Demonion> 아이패드/아이폰에서 IRC 쓰는 분은 IRC 뭐 쓰시나유?
<samahui_WS> limechat 이나 colloguy 많이 쓸겁니다
<samahui_WS> 정작 저는 그냥 xchat 썼었지만요
<samahui_WS> 언리얼 최신 엔진도 풀더니 게임까지 푼건가요?
<samahui_WS> 언리얼 안해본지 오래되서 그닦 땡기지는 않아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Demonion> ㅇㅎ ㄱㅅㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<Demonion> 언리얼 ㅇ엔진이유.
<ipeter> 사마휘님!!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙습니다!
<ipeter> =)
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ  정말 오랜만에 뵙는군요
<ipeter> 예예!! 잘 계셨죠?
<ipeter> 여전히 야근 많이 하시는군요!
<samahui_pi> 일상이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 오늘은 늦게까지 안하고 그만 갈겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 요즘은 어디서 일하세요?
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 저녁시간되세요
<samahui_pi> 전 이만 가볼께요~
<samahui_pi> 보름이니 부럼깨시구요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-05
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다~
<razGon_MINILA> HELLO WORLD!
<jun__> 괜히 printf 써야 할 것 같은 기분이 드네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> printf 쓸필요 없이 그냥 echo 쓰시면 ..
<bluedusk> 제 수준이 echo 수준이라 ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 일년 중 가장 작은 보름달이 서울기준 6시08분에 뜬답니다.
<samahui_WS> 즐감하시고 소원비셔서 소원성취하세요~
<autowiz> 오늘이 정월 대보름 이라네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 음... 서니님 더위는 잘못사면 죽을지도 모르겠네요 , 덥기로 유명한 곳이라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 왜 갑자기 더위를...
<DarkCircle> 아 그쪽은 아직 대보름날이 아니군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 하지만 제 더위좀 (굽신)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 올해는 여기도 안더웠으면 해요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 경제가 어려워서 더위팔기도 힘든 상황 ...
<Seony> 요즘이야 천국이 따로 없을 정도로 시원하지만, 여름엔 정말 덥거든요
<DarkCircle> 여름엔 비올때 빼고 그렇게 답답할 수가 없죠 (...)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 네이버 홈은 무슨 짓을 해놨길래 avira 방화벽 설정 조금만 높아도 접속이 안될까요?
<samahui_pi> 네이년이 문제일까요 avira가 문제인걸까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 왜 접속차단하는지 이유는 안나오구요?
<Seony> 저도 방화벽에서 안티바이러스 쪽이, html 헤더만 없어도 차단시키는데, 한국 웹사이트들이 그런데가 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나저나, 공공 아이핀 뚫렸다네요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ...
<pchero_work> 쩝.
<samahui_pi> 공공아이핀 뚫린건 경축! 정부에서 하는일이 다 그런거죠
<samahui_pi> 차단이유 없이 사이드 도메인자체 차단이네요
<samahui_pi> 핑도 안가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 이거저거 다 뚫려야 정신 차리겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그 안티바이러스가 트래픽 자체를 차단하는 거에요?
<Seony> 아니면 http만 차단하는 거에요?
<samahui_pi> http만 차단이네요
<samahui_pi> 접속 방법은 있는데 차단당한다는 자체가 찜찜해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 생각엔 네이버 접속시 넘어오는 html이나 js 코드에 뭔가가 있어서 그럴 거에요
<samahui_pi> 그렇군요
<samahui_pi> 잠시 결제해주고 올께요
<Seony> 제 사무실에서는 몇몇 한국 웹사이트들 접속이 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번 아이핀껀은, 뚫린 사실을 파악하고도 사흘이 지나서 공개했다네요
<Seony> 게다가, 부정 발급 전에 소규모 시험발급까지.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와 짱이다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 끌고가서 돈쳐받을생각을 버리고 민간에 맞겨버리고 대신 처벌 및 보상을 강화하면 자연스레 해결되고 보다 강한 보안환경이 구축될터인데... 참으로 답답하죠
<samahui_pi> 확실히 윈8.1이 7보다는 가볍군요
<samahui_pi> 그래도 쓰기에는 7이 더 마음에 든다는게 함정이죠
<autowiz> 아직은 win 7 이 좋은데
<autowiz> 점점 win8.1 이 좋아지더라구요 . 새로 설치한다면 8.1 로 갈듯
<samahui_pi> 네 저도 새로 설치하면서 그냥 윈8.1로 와버렸습니다
<samahui_pi> 윈도우 패드를 쓰면서 좀 써봤다고 가벼운거 하나보고 옮겨와 버렸네요
<samahui_pi> 하지만 거진 우분투만 쓰는지라 가끔~ 게임이나 돌려볼가 할때 밖에는 켜볼일이 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 벌써 불금이군요... 시간이 참 빠르네요
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 금요일 보내시고 전 이만 가볼께요 내일.. 아니 이따가 뵈요~ 수고하세요~
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-06
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요요
<jun__> 키야호~ 안녕하세요~ 불금아침입니다~~!!!
<jun__> 오늘은 왠지 모르게 들뜨는 날이네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 들뜨지요 금요일 인데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 오늘 좀 짜증나는 하루인데 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 뭔가 안좋은일이 있으신가보네요...
<jun__> 불금인데... 일찍 집에가서 발딱고 잠이나 자야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 예능이나 쭉보면서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 이런저런 문제들이 막 터져서요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 원래 문제속에 살아가는거죠
<autowiz> 문제가 하나~~ 도 없으면 싶지만 막상 그러면 사는게 밋밋할것도 같습니다.
<autowiz> 다만 보통은 일반적인 사람은 삶이 고달플만치 문제가 많이 생긴다는게 문제지요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸...
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 이런
<readytoact> 함선 제한에 걸려버렷네
<readytoact> 요
<autowiz> 아아 액트님 완전 빠져 계시는구나...저는 영어다 딸려서 후덜덜 하고있습니다요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 이게
<readytoact> 영어 몰라도
<readytoact> 반복학습으로 작업방법을 습득..
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<readytoact> 빠져있진 않고..
<readytoact> 저도 점심시간 전후로만...
<readytoact> 이게 -_- 일과중엔 못해요.. 특히 전투는
<autowiz> 아아 그건 마치 야겜 하듯이 말인가요??? (글을 읽는게 아니라 문자를 이미지로 외워버리는 , 그리고 메뉴 순서로 기억한다는 ㅋㅋ)
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> ... 저..정확하고도 적절한 비유임
<autowiz> act 님 혹시  이브 온라인 말고 다른건 안하시니요
<jun__> 혹시 linux에 mount 할때 log가 어디에 쌓이는지 위치나 log이름 알고 계신분 있으신가요..?
<bluedusk> 배포판마다 다를텐데요?
<jun__> 컥;;;; 그렇군요;;;
<jun__> bluedusk님 요새 많이 바쁘신가보네요~ 오랫만에 뵌거 같아요 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 아얄씨 켜두지만 이야기 하시는분이 없어서 잠적중이라 ㅋ
<autowiz> 마운트 로그는 /var/log/messages 에 쌓인는거 같습니다.
<bluedusk> ubuntu 계열은 syslog에 쌓일텐데요?
<bluedusk>  /var/log/syslog
<jun__> 와우 감사합니다
<jun__> bluedusk님 찾는 분이 없어서 잠적하셨군요.. ㅎㅎㅎ 자주 소환하겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 불금입니다~ 다들 즐겁게 보내세요~
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_pi, 라즈베리파이2 어떤지요?
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이보다는 좋습니다
<samahui_pi> 나름 쓸만하죠
<samahui_pi> 많이 향상은 되었어요
<samahui_pi> 그래도 목적없이 그냥 PC사용하듯 쓸 목적이라면 차라리 10여만원짜리 미니PC를 권하겠어요
<autowiz> 사마휘님 쾌유 하셔요~
<PotatoGim> 허미.. CentOS 6.x 대에 들어있는 gettext 0.17에 버그가 있는 것 같네요...
<samahui_pi> 감사합니다 피뽑고 아픈것도 부었던것도 가라앉아서 잘 움직이고 있습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 다행입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 가까운데 계셧으면 제가 아프게 해서 낫게 해드리는데.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 상쳐를 부딛히거나 때리지만 않으면 될거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ;; 마음만 고맙게 받겠습니다
<readytoact> 할..
<autowiz> ..머니
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-.. 함선 파괴
<readytoact> 스테이션에서 나오자마자 뽀개짐
<Seony> 이거 정말 대박 웃깁니다
<Seony> http://program.sbs.co.kr/builder/endPage.do?pgm_id=22000000401&pgm_mnu_id=3323&bbsCd=&contNo=22000125229
<razGon_MINILA> 제클라스가 원래 ims술사. 통증법사 입니다. ㅋ
<Seony> readytoact: 무슨 일 있으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -0-
<Seony> 소리 켜실 수 있는 분들은 저 동영상 한 번 보세요...  정말 웃깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 미션 함선제한으로 -_- 멀린 갈아타고 150mm 캐논 총알사러 갔는데..
<readytoact> 시큐렙 0.4더라고요
<readytoact> 총알 1000발 사서 스테이션 밖으로 나왔는데.. 나오자마자 -_-
<readytoact> 제 벌거벗은 클론이
<Seony> 유저에요?  아님 랫?
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 지금 클론부활상태니까
<readytoact> 캡슐도 깬걸로 봐서는
<Seony> 유저군요
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 아오..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  왠만하면 캡슐로는 다니지 마세요
<readytoact> 멀린 피팅 다 끝냈는데
<readytoact> -_-;; 그럴리가요
<readytoact> 멀린타고 다니다 당한건데요
<readytoact> 수행중인 미션에서 카라칼이 안되서
<Seony> 아 맞다 멀린 타셨죠
<Seony> 음... 왠만하면 그 정도 유저는 잘 안건드리는데, 앙야치들인가봐요
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 임플란트
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 내 임플란트 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 미션하면서 받으신 임플란트 또 있지않으세요?
<readytoact> 지금 여기저기 다니면서
<readytoact> 임플란트 꽂으러 다녀요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  돌아다니는 것도 일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 아..
<readytoact> 소프트레이어 안좋아요
<Seony> 카라칼 정도는 pvp할 때도 잘 안당하는 함선이니까, 잘 피팅해서 한대 두세요
<readytoact> 죽일테면 죽여라 모드임
<readytoact> -_-.. 캡슐로
<readytoact> 어쩌다보니 전투스킬만 찍어대는군요
<Seony> 카라칼 타고 댕기면, 잘 안건드려요
<readytoact> 채굴선이나 끌고 가야지 -_-
<Seony> 카라칼 아직 스킬이 다 안되신 거에요?
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> 카라탈 잘 타고 댕기죠
<readytoact> 미션때문에 멀린 갈아탔다가 이 사태가..
<Seony> 그래도 멀린으로 좋은 경험 하셨네요
<Seony> 카라칼 탔다가 당했으면 돈이 아까웠을텐데...
<Seony> 그래서 위험한 동네 갈 때는 항상 조심해야해요
<Seony> 무서운 형아들이 와서 때려요 ㅋ
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 시큐렙이 낮은건
<readytoact> 진짜 조심해야겠네요
<readytoact> 채굴선은
<readytoact> 왠지 변신할것 같은..
<Seony> 따로 사신건 아니죠?
<readytoact> 물론이ㅛㅇ
<Seony> 6일짜리 스킬 걸어놨었는데, 아직도 더 남았네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 금요일 저녁이 다가 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 모두들 자리에서 일어나셔서 밖으로 나가십시다~ 이런날은 즐겨야 합니다. 예이~~
<Seony> 금요일이군요
<samahui_WS> 불금입니다
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 멀린
<readytoact> 재도전
<readytoact> -_-..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 업무보시면서 충분히 여건이 되나보네요
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> -_- 업무를 전폐하고
<readytoact> ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 멀린한대 더 데려와서
<readytoact> 멀린 피팅 업그레이드 하고
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶어요
<bluedusk> 이러다 퇴사 당할듯
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 회사 옮기시지 않으셨어요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 아직 .;
<bluedusk> 저 데려간다는 회사가 없엇
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<readytoact> 쎄시봉 시드유지중입니다.. <- 왠지 낚는글 같애요
<readytoact> 저거 붙으면 다 잡혀갈듯.
<Seony> 쎄시봉이 뭐에요?
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 요즘 한국에서 뜨는 영화
<readytoact> 70년대를 배경으로 한
<Seony> 네이버 평점이 6도 안되네요
<readytoact> 노래는 좋습니다.
<readytoact> 송창식 이장희 조영남
<readytoact> 또 누구냐..
<bluedusk> 그냥저냥
<readytoact> 여튼 앨범들으면
<readytoact> 좋음
<bluedusk> 전 람스타인 앨범 듣고 있는데
<bluedusk> 독일어 좀 매력적인듯.;;
<Seony> 헤비메탈 빠돌이인 저는, 헬로윈만 주구장창 듣는게 벌써 한 2달째네요
<readytoact> 아...
<readytoact> 아까 갔던 스테이션
<readytoact> -_- 물건값은 싼데.. 0.4 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 몇 점프에요?
<readytoact> Isie V 였어요
<readytoact> 이게
<readytoact> 스킬북이 가격이 만만찮네요.
<Seony> 네  스킬북 비싸요
<readytoact> 오토캐논 하나 달려고
<Seony> 한권에 천만 이슼 넘는 책들도 많죠...
<readytoact> -_-.. 스킬을 얼마나 올려야 하는거야
<Seony> 근데, 미슬로 안나가고 왜 터렛으로 나가세요?
<readytoact> 아.. 그냥 미션 포기할까봐요
<readytoact> 미션때문에요
<Seony> 미션이 왜요?
<readytoact> 함선 제한이 있어요
<Seony> 무기는 제한 안하잖아요
<Seony> 프리깃에 미슬 달아서 가세요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 그방법이 있었네
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 돈있다고 스킬북 막 사지름
<Seony> 프리깃급에서 미션의 제왕은 케스트렐 Ketrel이라고 하는 프리깃급 함선이 있어요..
<Seony> 저는 미션하다 실수로 터뜨려먹었지만, 세팅 잘하면 좋은 함선입니다
<readytoact> 제가 장착할 수 있는 미슬 어디서 확인할 수 있나요?
<Seony> 음... 뭐 그냥 스킬창 열어서 미슬쪽 봐야죠
<Seony> Light Missile 찍으셨을테니, 그거 달고 가시면 될 거에요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 멀린이 달 수 있나
<Seony> readytoact: https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/EVE%20%EC%98%A8%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B8/%ED%95%A8%EC%84%A0/%EC%B9%BC%EB%8B%A4%EB%A6%AC#s-2.1.6
<readytoact> 엔하에 ㅇ이런것도 있네요 -0-
<Seony> 이런것 이라고 하기에는 상당히 방대한 양이 정리되어있어요
<bluedusk> 영단어 입력하면 원어민이 발음해주는 사이트 없을까요?
<bluedusk> 트렌스레이션 구글 말구요
<Seony> 네이버 사전이요
<pchero_work> http://text-to-speech.imtranslator.net/
<pchero_work> 혹은 구글로 TTS 검색하시면 됩니다. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> ceph이랑 chef 랑 발음이 해깔려서 도대체가 내가 말하는게 맞는가 궁금해서요
<Seony> chef는 쉐프 라고 발음하지 않나요?
<Seony> ceph는 쎄프
<bluedusk> 그러니깐요
<bluedusk> 저도 그렇게 알고 잇었는데
<samahui_WS> ceph는 뒤 프 발음을 흘려서 흐~에 가깝게 나죠
<samahui_WS> 쎕흐 이런식으로요
<samahui_WS> chef는 잘알듯이 쉐프
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 역시 영어는 힘들어요
<samahui_WS> 저렴해져서 M4800으로 구입했더니 에일리언웨어가 끌리네요
<samahui_WS> m.2 모듈 ssd가 4개나 들어간다니 512x4로 2T SSD raid 구성을 써보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 흐.. 2테라...
<Seony> 저는 512기가 쓰는데, 아직 반도 못썼어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 외장하드 하나 사야하는데, usb 3.0으로 살지 썬더볼트로 살지 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도  SSD는 512쓰는데 거진 추가 1T하드에 저장하고 많이 채우지는 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 다른 노트북이나 시스템에서 활용할꺼 아니면 썬더가시고 공용으로 쓸일이 많을거 같으면 그냥 USB3.0으로 가셔야죠
<Seony> 저번에 2테라짜리 하나 날아간거 보고, 집컴도 백업해야함을 다시한번 절실히 느꼈죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 몇번 날리고 요즘은 백업하면서 써요
<Seony> 제 맥프로에 걍 바로 붙일지, 방에 있는 맥미니서버에 붙일지도 고민 해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 마지막 날린게 뻐아프네요... 각종 ISO이미지들이 대략 750기가 정도 있었는데 ㅜㅜ 다 날라갔어요
<samahui_WS> 둘다 붙일 수 있게 범용으로 가세요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 썬더볼트면 둘 다 붙일 수 있죠 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그밖에 TP도 가지고 계시자나요
<Seony> TP는 3대 전부 다 그냥 사무실에 갖다놨어요
<samahui_WS> 근데 썬더볼트 속도 얼마나 나오나요?
<Seony> 요즘은 델 XPS라고 하는 맥북에어마냥 얇은 놋북 들고다녀요
<Seony> 얇아서 들고댕기기 편하더라구요..
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 맥북 에어 사기 전에 알았더라면
<bluedusk> 그거 사서 리누기 깔아서 썼을텐데요
<samahui_WS> 속도 빠르면 썬더볼트로... 외장하드 저장할때 이동속도 느리면 오히려 옮기다 문제생길일이 많더라고요
<Seony> 음... 썬더볼트 외장하드는 아직 저도 안사봐서 모르겠어요.  벤치마킹 보니까, 안에 들어있는 디스크 최대속도 뽑아내던데요
<bluedusk> 안타까워요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 간혹 옮기다 자리 옮겨야될때도 짜증나고요
<Seony> ssd 달린 썬더볼트 외장하드는, 초당 500메가씩 나오는거 같더라구요
<samahui_WS> 무조건 썬더볼트로 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 ssd 달린건 가격이 그만큼 쎄요
<samahui_WS> 외장하드 안정성이 우선시되야하는데 솔직히 막굴려서 떨구는거 아니면 고장나는건 거진 옮기다더라고요
<samahui_WS> 옮길때 신속하게 자료 이동가능한 빠른제품이 좋아요
<Seony> hdd는, 2개 묶인걸 레이드0으로 해야 그나마 초당 200메가 나오더라구요
<samahui_WS> 초당 200이 어디예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그정도만되도 수월하죠
<Seony> 근데 usb 3.0도 그 정도는 나오지 않아요?
<samahui_WS> 뻥속도죠 USB는
<Seony> 그래요?  자료 보니까 쓸만한거 같던데요
<samahui_WS> 다 옮겼다고 화면은 떴는데 잠시후까지 옮기고 있들때도 있더군요
<samahui_WS> 우분투 에서요
<Seony> 음... 그건 혹시 write-back인가 하는 기능 아닌가요?
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> 근데 이게 은근 오래걸리면 ... 에휴
<Seony> 그건 아마 우분투 뿐만 아니라 윈도우도 그렇고 맥도 그럴 거에요.  그게 하드웨어에서 지원하는거 같더라구요..
<samahui_WS> 그것도 모르고 자료 옮기고 있던 하드 화면상 완료떴다고 뽑아버리고 자료 안읽힌다고 승질내던 울 이사얼굴이 떠오르네요
<Seony> 편하려고 만든거지만, 알고보면 무서운 기능이죠
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 고로 무조건 빠른거요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그럼 그냥 떤더볼트로 갈까...
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> 후딱 지르세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 돈은 있는데, 막상 지를려니 좀 거시기 해요
<bluedusk> 일단 지르시는거죠
<bluedusk> 전 돈은 없지만 지름신만
<Seony> 이번달 나갈 돈이 많아서, 지금 통장에 7백만원 쌓아놨는데...
<samahui_WS> 전 설 보너스로 노트북 사고 키보드사고 메모리 풀업하고 대충 그리 질렀더니 벌써 몇백나갔어요
<bluedusk> 69달러짜리 만년필도 질렀어요
<samahui_WS> 그래도 또 지르고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 이건 생일선물
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐 설보너스로 노트북을.. ㄷㄷ
<samahui_WS> 보너스가 말이 보너스고 우린 설 추석 까지 해서 14등분 월급이 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 연봉 / 14 ?
<samahui_WS> 넵
<bluedusk> 헐
<samahui_WS> 12등분이 맞는데 추가로 두번 더 나오는거죠
<bluedusk> 그럼 예를 들면 연봉 2400 이면
<bluedusk> 달달이 200이 아니라
<samahui_WS> 그래서 제 생각에는 14등분입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 200보다 더 적게 나오는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 다행이 월급이 좀 높아서 오히려 보너스 탄 기분으로 기분좋아요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 집사람에게 말안해서 두달치 월급이 삥~땅~ 쳐지는거죠 크크크
<samahui_WS> 성과급까지해서 2000정도 나왔거든요
<samahui_WS> 거기서 월급만 통장에 넣고 나머지 쓰윽~
<bluedusk> ......
<samahui_WS> 그러니 노트북 지르고 램지르고 키보드 지르고~ 아기 옷지르고 등등 하고 있어요
<samahui_WS> 아~ 역시 설과 추석이 좋은겁니다
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 전 설날때 암것도 안나왔는데
<bluedusk> 아 스팸 한상자 나왔네요
<bluedusk> 역시 it는 하면할수록
<bluedusk> 그지같은듯 해서
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 아 왜 컴맹주제에 it 한다고 깝치다가 진짜.;
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제품 비교 좀 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://www.amazon.com/G-Technology-Thunderbolt-Powerful-Transfer-0G02289/dp/B0084UYD1U/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1425634069&sr=8-28&keywords=thunderbolt+hard+drive
<Seony> http://www.amazon.com/Book-Thunderbolt-Drive-High-Speed-Storage/dp/B00F0JXE0Y/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1425634061&sr=8-14&keywords=thunderbolt+hard+drive
<Seony> 둘 중에 뭐가 더 나을까요
<Seony> 웬디는 플라스틱 같네요
<samahui_WS> 둘다 4테라 듀얼 썬더볼트 ...
<Seony> 네.  근데 가격차이가 좀 많이 나서요....
<samahui_WS> 둘다사서 하나 저에게 던져요
<Seony> 웬디는 플라스틱에 싸구려처럼 보이는 대신, 6테라에 $599 네요...
<Seony> 지텍은 메탈에다 튼튼한데, 가격이 쎄고...
<samahui_WS> 전 지텍이 맘에 드네요
<samahui_WS> 외장은 튼튼해야죠
<Seony> 저도 마음은 그게 들어요.  비싸서 글치 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ ;; 글쵸
<Seony> 왜 뭐든 비싼 것만 맘에 들까요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 만년필 사서 영문 필기체 연습 하고 있어요
<samahui_WS> 비싼게 기대심리가 그만큼 높아지는거 아닐까요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돈을 수십만원을 써도, 별로 티가 안나는 물건이라 막상 살려니 좀 그러네요
<Seony> 뭔가, 사고나서 한참 만지작거리고 이리 굴리고 저리 굴리고 해봐야하는데...
<Seony> 이건 사고나서도 구석에 처박아둘 물건이니..
<samahui_WS> 지텍꺼는 한국에서 3테라 제품으로 339000 에 파는군요
<samahui_WS> 아 아니구나
<samahui_WS> 비슷한 모델이군요
<samahui_WS> 웬디는 정말 찾았는데 680000원 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 드럽게 비싸네요
<Seony> 흐... 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 70만원...
<samahui_WS> 지텍 같은모델은 869200 그것도 최저가
<samahui_WS> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_WS> 단 8테라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 썬더볼트에 듀얼 디스크면 가격은 일단 어쩔 수 없는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 그러게요
<samahui_WS> 지텍꺼는 데이지체인이라고 6기의 기기를 묶어줄수 있군요
<samahui_WS> 나중에 같은거 사서 계속 추가해줄 수 있겠는데요
<samahui_WS> 지텍으로 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네.   그래야겠어요
<Seony> 웬디는 플라스틱이라, 교체하려면 박살내야할거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 지텍은 국내와 해외 가격차이도 그리 크지 않네요
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<samahui_WS> 원래 비싸군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 웬디는 무슨배짱인지...
<Seony> 지텍은 알루미늄이나 메탈재질로 고급스럽게 나오기로 좀 유명한거 같더라구요
<Seony> 웬디는...  ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 지텍은 따면 교체되는거고 웬디는 벗겨내는군요
<samahui_WS> 지텍으로 고고~
<Seony> 웬디는, 거진 케이스 박살내야되요
<samahui_WS> 근데 저모델은 뚜껑따고 넣는거네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 본드로 붙이는게 워낙 많고, 플라스틱이라 쇠로된 도구 쓰면 금방 망가지죠
<Seony> 아... 상단에 홈이 버튼 같은건가보네요
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2066867&cate=112788
<samahui_WS> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2193425&cate=112788
<samahui_WS> 쭉 내려보면 판매를 위한 광고가 잘 나와있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 세계판매량 1위 트로피 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 확실히 낚시를 위한 광고내요
<samahui_WS> 정확한 기술적 내용은 없고 그냥 좋다 빠르다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하드 2개 들어가는데 뭔 레이드1+0을... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지텍은 쿨링팬이 달려있네요..
<samahui_WS> 그렇네요
<samahui_WS> 쿨링팬도 있고 제품끼리 묶어 서 레이드 구성도 재미잇네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 근데 이거 비싸긴 비싸군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국 아마존에서도 8테라는 $749에요
<samahui_WS> 아마존 미국내에서 말고 외국으로 배송 어떤가요?
<Seony> 대체적으로 괜찮다는 사람들이 많더라구요
<samahui_WS> 이베이만 썼더니 엉터리가 많아서 갈아탔는데 덥석 뭔가 사기는 좀 무섭네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그런가요? 그럼 아마존 탐험을... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 이베이는 되도록 안쓰시는게 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 아마존 들어가자마자 킨들 59$
<samahui_WS> 오호 땡겨~
<samahui_WS> 이베이는 독일친구가 구형TP 보내준다고 해놓고 배송비만 야금야금 먹어서리... 다시는 안사요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 이베이는 보통, 별도의 판매자가 직접 판매와 배송을 책임지는 형태인데,
<Seony> 아마존은 자기네들이 책임지고 보내거든요
<Seony> 물론 셀러가 아마존인지 아닌지 보고사야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 마존이 투어중입니다
<samahui_WS> 뭔가 낚을거같은 그런 예감이 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 알고보면 제가 낚이는 건가요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그럴지도 몰라요
<samahui_WS> 모두들 즐거운 주말 보내세요~ 전 오늘도 밤샘합니다. 저녁먹고 올게요
<bluedusk> http://ceph.com/papers/weil-rados-pdsw07.pdf
<bluedusk> 이거 논문인가요?
<pchero_work> 논문 같네요
<PotatoGim> ceph 기반이 된 논문이네요...
<PotatoGim> 안그래도 내부에 저거 보느라 고생하는 분들이 계시던데...
<pchero_work> 으아아아아ㅏ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20150225100702 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 3월 초로 알고 있었는데!!! 언제 연기가 된거지.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-07
 * BoscoGiovanni my Nexus 5 reseting.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요요용
<Bosco> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-08
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 주말입니다~
<autowiz> 네 즐거운 주말 되세요~
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 오늘도 출근하시었나요?
<autowiz> 오늘은 간만에 집이랍니다.
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 간만에 휴식을 취하시는군요.
<autowiz> 저도 사람이니까요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 가끔은 저도 로봇이고 싶을때도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 코딩 로봇? ㅎㅎ 저도 어여 일 마무리를 해야 쉴텐데..
<autowiz> 일은 회사를 위해 하는게 아니라 자기자신을 위해하는거지요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 돈, 조건 , 자리 등등
<PotatoGim> 그래야 하는데... 어느새 책임감이랑 부담감만 남았네요..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게요
<autowiz> 사는게 좀 여유가 있고 그래야 하는데 , 너무 빡빡하게만 살아지니까... 사람탓인지 사회 탓인지
<autowiz> 우와~ 서니님이시다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 일하고 계시는 거에요?
<autowiz> 드라마 보고 있어요 , 영화도 같이 보면서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 드라마랑 영화를 동시에 보시다니....
<Seony> 대단한 능력인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 제가 서니님 보고 흥분해서 오버했군요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 영화는 좀전에 봤던거 여운이 남아서 다시 한번 틀어놓고 간간히 보는정도고 , 드라마도 뭐 그냥 듣다가 살짝 쳐다보다가 하는정도
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 서니님 우분터 서버  CLI 로그인 했을때 해상도 지정 할려면 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<Seony> grub에서 gfx 수정하시면 될 거에요
<autowiz> 아 감사합니다 ♡
<autowiz> 헤일로 신작 봤는데 , 군인의 헌신에 대해 잘 다루고 있더라구요. 근데 그거 말고 는 내용이 좀 부족한듯해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 드라마요?  아님 영화에요?
<autowiz> 영화요
<autowiz> Nighfall 혹시 나온지 오래된건가요? 저는 이제봐서 ㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 오래 안됐어요
<Seony> 엑박원 헤일로 마스터치프 나오고나서 나온 드라마일거에요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 토런트 프로그램 뭐가 좋을까요? 전에는 transmission 썼었는데요 다른건 뭐가 있나해서요
<Demonion> 오 리눅스에도 토렝 돌릴 수 있나보군유.
<autowiz> 왠만한건 다 되지요 ㅎㅎ
<Demonion> 문화컬쳐네유.
<Demonion> gui 리눅스에서를 말씀하시나보네유.
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다.
<autowiz> utorrent 서버를 다운받아서 실행시키고 http://127.0.0.1:8080/gui 로 접속하니까 윈도우즈용 client 랑 비슷하네요
<Demonion> 오호
<Demonion> 글쿤유.
<autowiz> 오오오오오
<autowiz> 피터님이시다....
<autowiz> 쪽~~
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 들어와봤습니다!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 지금은 부산의 프로야구구단 회사 프로젝트 하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 너무 바쁘네요..
<ipeter> 그리고 거긴 보안문제 때문에 인터넷을 막아놔서
<autowiz> 잘지내시지요 패북글은 잘 읽고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 여기 접속자체가 힘들어요.
<autowiz> 게임방 가셔야겠네요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> 아이패드 에어2 구매했습니다.
<ipeter> LTE로요.
<ipeter> 마구마구 인터넷을 즐기고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 요금폭탄 플리즈~
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 다들 일요일 저녁... 아니 월요일 새벽에 뭐하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사!마!휘!님!!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter> 저는 이제사 퇴근했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 부산에 계시는 건가요?
<samahui_pi> 전 이제 출근했습니다
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> ㄹㄷ 멤버스 중구에 있어요.
<ipeter> AIA건물에요.
<samahui_pi> 주말에 룰루랄라하고 내일 급한게 있는게 9시에 생각나서 11시에 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 허걱
<samahui_pi> 롯데이야기하셔서 가셨나했어요
<ipeter> 워크홀릭은 아이가 태어나도 계속 되시는군요..
<samahui_pi> 아이가 태어나서 열심히 같이 놀아주고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네네..ㅠ 근데 아쉽게도 서울에 있네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 아이 무럭무럭 잘 크고 있나요?
<samahui_pi> 무지 잘크고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 결혼하고 싶어지네요..(또르르)
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 후딱 하세요
<samahui_pi> 부산 가셨으면 좋을텐디
<samahui_pi> 일핑게로라도 함 댕겨오세요
<ipeter> 저도 여자친구가 보고 싶어요....ㅠ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 근데 이놈의 여자친구는 당췌 어디있는지 도통 알 수가 없네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 보고싶어 죽겠는데 말이죠...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 분명 주변에 있을겁니다
<ipeter> 후훗
<samahui_pi> 잘 살펴보세요
<ipeter> 그럴까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 넵
<samahui_pi> 잘 살펴보시면 보이실겁니다
<ipeter> 저..아마 이직할꺼 같아요.
<samahui_pi> 멀리서 찾지 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 어디로 가시려고요?
<ipeter> 여기 프로젝트가 5월 말에 끊나는데
<ipeter> 아마 대학교 연구소로 갈꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> E모 여대요
<ipeter> 이미 교수님하고 컨택해서 들어가기로 했는데...
<ipeter> 아마 연봉 깍일수도 있어요..ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 설마 이화여대는 아니겠죠
<ipeter> 맞.아.요.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 거.기.예.요.
<samahui_WS> 금남의 구역으로 들어가시는군요
<ipeter> 이미 교수님하고 다 이야기 된 상태고,
<ipeter> 여기 프로젝트 끊나면 거기로 합류하기로 했어요.
<ipeter> 연봉이 아마 꽤 깍일거 같다는..
<samahui_WS> 꽃밭으로 꽃따러 들어가시는군요
<samahui_WS> 좋은 인연 만나시길 바라봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 거기서 논문 저자 올리고 추천서 받아서 대학원 유학가고 싶은데
<ipeter> 계획대로 잘 될런지 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 아아...여자...설마 저같은 늙은이를..ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 노력만 아끼지 않으면 모든건 계획대로됩니다
<ipeter> 저 올해 나이로 36입니다.
<ipeter> 거긴 나이 많아도 25일텐데요.
<ipeter> 여자는 군대가 없으니 말이죠.
<samahui_WS> 원래 중후한 맛을 좋아하는 아가씨가 꽤 됩니다
<ipeter> 그냥 혼자 늙다가 죽으렵니다.
<autowiz> 조교들도 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 아하~ 조교들도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그냥 공부하느라 바빠야죠.
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 조교신공.
<samahui_WS> 근데 젊은처자로 ... 도둑놈 되시는겁니다
<autowiz> 피터님 가시면 제가 꽃은 꼭 놔드릴께요
<ipeter> 근데 연봉까지 깍이면서 가야하나 아직도 고민이예요.
<ipeter> 근데 이미 들어가기로 말은 다 해놨다는...
<samahui_WS> ipeter님 뵙는 핑게로다가 이대방문신공을...
<autowiz> 미래성이 있으면 나쁘지만은 아닐 수도 있는데
<ipeter> 근데 대학원 유학가려면 논문저자와 추천서가 아주 중요해서 어쩔 수 없어서요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 어느걸 더 중요하게 보느냐 하는거지요 뭐
<samahui_WS> 어부지리좀 하게씁니다... 하지만 유부남! OTL
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 언제나 환영 환영입니다.
<samahui_WS> 좀더 일찍 가시지 그러셨어요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> (유부남도 은근 미혼처자들 사이에서 인기입니다.)
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 인기여도 문제자나요!!!
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이러면 안되는데..
<ipeter> 마성의 이대인가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 큰일날소리를... 어쩌면 마눌님이 집에서 여기 눈팅하고 있을지도..
<ipeter> 허걱
<ipeter> 규칙을 좀 어기겠습니다
<ipeter> 1
<ipeter> 2
<ipeter> 3
<ipeter> 4
<ipeter> 5
<ipeter> 6
<ipeter> 7
<ipeter> 8
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 9
<ipeter> 0ㅂ
<ipeter> ㅈ
<ipeter> ㄷ
<ipeter> ㄱ
<ipeter> ㅅ
<ipeter> ㅛ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 후딱 넘겨주셔도... 봇이 수집하고 있죠
<ipeter> 우와..힘들어서 못하겠다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오히려 눈에 띌지도
<samahui_WS> 늦으셨어요 ㅎ ㅎ
<ipeter> 허헉
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 아! 내가 큰일인거죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 같이 넘깁니다
<samahui_WS> 1
<samahui_WS> 2
<samahui_WS> 3
<ipeter> 다들 별일 없으시죠?
<ipeter> 1
<ipeter> 2
<ipeter> 3
<ipeter> 4
<ipeter> 54
<ipeter> 6
<ipeter> 7
<ipeter> 8
<ipeter> 9
<ipeter> 1
<samahui_WS> 무슨일 있나요?
<ipeter> 2
<ipeter> 3
<ipeter> 4
<ipeter> 5
<ipeter> 6
<ipeter> 7
<ipeter> 8
<samahui_WS> 키보드 잘눌려요
<ipeter> 아뇨.
<samahui_WS> 키보드 이야기 중이셨죠 ㅎㅎ ㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 하도 오랫만에 들어와서
<ipeter> 혹시 여기 계신분들 좋은 소식 없나 여쭤본거예요.
<ipeter> 키보드!
<autowiz> 정말로 더 잘 보인다니까요 ㅋ 로그스크롤해서 뒤진다고 치면.
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 좋은 소직 ㅋㅋ 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 역.발.상.
<samahui_WS> 여기 좋은 소식은 제가 노트북 새로 샀고 키보드도 새로 샀지만 ... 키보드가 생각보다 저와 안맞아서 방풀을 노리고 있다는거 정도의 소식이 있습니다
<autowiz> 아.. 뭔가 맛있는거 먹고 싶은데
<ipeter> 저희 회사 직원들은 기계식 키보드 많이 쓰니까, 타회사에서 신기하게 보더라구요.
<autowiz> 뭐가 좋을지 모르겠네요
<MadCrown> 후..
<samahui_WS> 전 무접점으로 쭈욱 가고 있습니다
<autowiz> 방풀?
<ipeter> 저 퇴근하고 나서 슬쩍슬쩍 눌러보다가
<ipeter> 저 열쇠 놓고온거 있어서 회사 다시 들어갔을때 딱 걸렸죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 해피해킹프로를 필두로 FC660C에 이번에 한성에서나온 무접점을 또 구입했습니다
<samahui_WS> 거기다 리얼포스까지
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 저 기계식 키보드 또 하나 사서
<autowiz> 파워 블로거 등극 하시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 한성과 리얼이는 제게 안맞아요 무소음은 사는게 아니였습니다
<autowiz> 어떻게 안맞으시길래
<MadCrown> 기계식키보드가 딱딱딱 소리나는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 한성꺼는 무소음에 키압도 높아서 뭔가 푸석한 느낌입니다
<ipeter> MadCrown: 아니요
<ipeter> MadCrown: 대체로 스륵스륵 잘 눌린느 키보드입니다..ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 기계식은 방식에 따라서 다른데 스위치가 기계식구조물이라 기계식이라고 부릅니다.
<MadCrown> 키감이 좋다고 들었는데..
<MadCrown> 아하..
<samahui_WS> 축에 따라서 소음이나 키감이 상당히 차이가 나서 구입을 원하시면 꼭 샘플있는 가계에 가셔서 두드려보고 골라야합니다
<samahui_WS> 누군가는 제가 산 흑축에 가깝고 키압높은 놈이 정말 좋아서 리얼이를 팔아버렸다는 사람도 있는 반면에
<ipeter> MadCrown: 사마휘님 말씀대로 꼭 쳐보고 구매하세요.
<samahui_WS> 전 도각이는 키감이 좋아 해피나 FC660C를 좋아라하는데 이런 느낌과 달리 서걱거려서 실망했죠
<autowiz> 사마휘님 집에가면 다 한번씩 쳐볼 수 있을 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> MadCrown: 저도 그냥 인터넷 주문 하려다가 사마휘님 말씀대로 그냥 시간내서 직접가서 쳐보고 엉뚱한놈(?) 구매했어요.
<ipeter> 쳐보니 딱 맞더라구요.
<ipeter> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MadCrown> 지금 기계식 키보드 동영상 보고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> MadCrown: 언젠가는 기계식 키보드 사용하겠지. 그런생각이시면 그냥 빨리 구매하셔서 하루라도 더 일찍 사용하세요.
<ipeter> 나중에사면 더 비싸지기도 하니까요.
<ipeter> 신제품 나오면 조큼조큼 가격 올린다는...
<samahui_WS> 전 아마도 다 처분하고 해피와 FC660C 두대로 쭈욱 갈거 같습니다
<samahui_WS> 리얼이도 저와는 좀 안맞고 한성은 더더욱 안맞고... 전 소리큰 청축이나 무접점도 해피나 FC660C같이 도각음과 키감이 확실한게 좋아요
<ipeter> 전 필코 마제 닌자2 텐키리스 + 레오폴드 660
<samahui_WS> 전 주변을 배려하지 않고 소리 큰거 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MadCrown> 청축 키보드는 몇년전에 써봣던 키보드식이네용
<ipeter> 제 옆자리 기계식 키보드 유저 소리 정말 커요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 키보드 들고 때려요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 청축이 찰지고 철컹 소리가 정말 경쾌하죠
<MadCrown> 그거치다가 친구한테 욕먹었어요
<samahui_WS> 정말 시끄럽고 좋은 키감은 모델M이라는 ibm구모델이죠
<MadCrown> 시끄럽다고..
<samahui_WS> 이건 버클링이라고 스프링 들어간 놈인데 누르면 타자기 두드리는 소리납니다
<samahui_WS> 철컹~ 철컹~
<MadCrown> 네네 그거 몇년써봤어요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 주변에서 오래살라고 소리소리 질러줍니다
<MadCrown> 그리고 ㅃㅃ했어요 ㅋㅋ..나중엔 치키힘들더라구요
<MadCrown> 치기;;
<samahui_WS> 전 가장 좋아라하는건 해피이지만 요즘은 거진 FC660C라는 모델로 작업합니다. 키감이 좋아요~
<samahui_WS> 하지만 가장 좋아라하는건 구형 씽크패드 노트북 키감이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아!
<samahui_WS> 노트북을 계속 써와서 그런지 키감은 노트북 쫀득한 키감이 가장 정겨워요.. 손도 안아프고 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 애플 신제품 발표회 9일날 하나요?
<MadCrown> 내일이네용
<samahui_pi> 지금 라즈베리파이에 붙여 놓은게 한성 기계식 키보드인데 이건 정말 흠... 조용하면서 찰진 무접점입니다
<ipeter> 한국시간 3월 10일 2시네요.
<samahui_pi> 애플 신제품은 폰인가요? 노트북인가요? 다니면 둘다?
<ipeter> 맥북 사고 싶어질듯하네요...는 멍멍이 소리..
<ipeter> 맥북에어 발표할것같고 시계 나올듯 싶어요!
<samahui_pi> 이번에 새로 질러서 당분간은 소식을 끊고 살아야겠군요
<ipeter> 아니아니되요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 돈을 모아야하므니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<MadCrown> 맥북에어 발표한다고 하더군요
<MadCrown> 폰은..가을에 나오고..
<samahui_WS> 1년전 모델이라고 4~500에 샀던게 이번에는 250정도에 샀어요 .. 아주 만족스럽다는...
<ipeter> 오잉?
<samahui_WS> 절대로 더이상 노트북 안살겁니다 고로 소식도 안들을겁니다
<ipeter> 뭐 구매하셨어요?!!!!!
<samahui_WS> 델 웍스 m4800하나 더 샀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<MadCrown> 멀까
<ipeter> 맥북 사셧어요?
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 우헉
<ipeter> m4800...!
<samahui_WS> i7 에 32기가 풀업에 SSD 512+ 1T하드까지
<ipeter> 검색해봐야겠어요!
<samahui_WS> 풀업으로 샀어요
<samahui_WS> 그런데도 가격은 작년초대비 반이네요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 하지만 국내에서 사면 여전히 400넘어가는군요
<MadCrown> 헐..
<samahui_WS> QHD+액정만 빼고는 풀업으로 샀어요
<MadCrown> 전 맥북13인치 중급쓰는데
<ipeter> 미국에서 사셧어요?1
<MadCrown> 그렇게 ..
<MadCrown> 후!
<samahui_WS> 전 노트북을 엄청나게 무지막지하게 사랑하는 남자인지라 노트북 수집이 취미입니다
<samahui_WS> 미국에 나가있는 동료 등쳐먹었어요
<MadCrown> 굳굳굳!!~~
<ipeter> 허헉
<samahui_WS> 직원에게 사다달라고 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 맥 써보고 싶어요....ㅠ
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<samahui_WS> 수고비 준다면서... 수수료도 안준 악덕 상사입니다
<ipeter> 내일 또 발표회보고 사는거 아닌지 모르겠네요.ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 안삽니다 절대로!!!
<ipeter> 지금 놋북 i7 쿼드코어 16기가 1T인데...ㅠ
<MadCrown> 맥..쓰면..윈도우는 안쓰게 되더라구용
<samahui_WS> 마눌님에게 허가가 안떨어져요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ì¿ ì¿ 
<samahui_WS> 저도 우분투만 써서 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 마눌님 없는게 다행이네요.
<MadCrown> 마눌님있으면 아마도 못산다고 보면되겟죠
<ipeter> 저도 사마휘님처럼 우분투 쓰고 싶은데...
<ipeter> 너무 심심해요.
<samahui_WS> 심심하다뇨 할게 얼마나 많은데요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네이버 야구 축구도 못보고...ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 볼수있습니다 노력만하면
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> VB에 돌리시면됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 와.
<ipeter> 맞다.
<ipeter> 저 여기 ㄹㄷ 프로젝트 하면서요.
<ipeter> workstation으로 2개 가상머신 띄었거든요.
<ipeter> 그래서 서버 2대 올렸는데
<ipeter> 워크스테이션 정말 쩔더군요.
<ipeter> 안정성부터해서
<ipeter> 정말 정말 감탄했어요.
<samahui_WS> 그래서 제가 웍스만 써요
<samahui_WS> 안전성과 성능이 좋으니까요
<ipeter> 진짜 돈주고 구매하고 싶었어요.
<samahui_WS> 하지만... 들고다니면 고행이죠
<ipeter> 우와...웹개발해서 그런지,
<samahui_WS> 회사에 질러달라고 조르세요
<ipeter> 서버 2대를 로컬에서 올리다보니.. =_=
<ipeter> 100%로는 안되고
<samahui_WS> 저도 계속 회사돈으로 사다가 오랜만에 제돈으로 샀더니 춥네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아마 몇만원은 써포트 해줄꺼 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 지르고 영수처리...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 진짜 이야기 해보려구요.
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 일단 지르고 영수증 처리
<samahui_WS> 지르고 영수처리하고 안되면 다른사람과 함께 영수처리신공 하시는 겁니다
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이번에 빅데이터 솔루션 만질지도 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 지르고 영수증 처리하다가 반사먹어서 아흑 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아는거 쥐뿔도 없는데, 하둡 적용한대네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 하둡이나 카산드라 솔루션 구축해보신적 있나요?
<samahui_WS> 반사먹으면... 흠... 투잡뛰셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 화이팅!
<ipeter> ㄹㄷ 서버가 IBM AIX사용하는데
<ipeter> 설치부터 잘 될런지 모르겠네요...ㅠ
<samahui_WS> DB선택을 잘하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 처리량 못맞추시면 나중에 맨붕옵니다
<ipeter> 디비는 여신들 써요.
<ipeter> 예지자
<ipeter> 돈많이 붓는 ㄹㄷ입니다..
<samahui_WS> 수고하세요~
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 처리량...사실 뭔말인지도 잘 모르지만 주의할께요.
<ipeter> 그쪽으로 아는게 많지 않아서요...ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 스토리지 잘 맞는거 쓰면 그리 어렵지 않아요~
<samahui_WS> 해보면 다 됩니다
<ipeter> 넹넹...ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 저도 예전에는 프로젝트 투입될때 하나도 모르고 들어간적 많았어요 그리고 밤새 공부하면서 하는거죠
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 넹넹
<samahui_WS> 맨땅에 해딩도 해보고 그러면서요... 중요한건 같이 하는 살마있으면 정보나 상황공유 잘하세요
<ipeter> 진짜 밤새 공부..ㅠ.ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 넹넹..
<ipeter> 잘하시는 분 계시니까 그분믿고 잘 따라가야죠..ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 걍 맞기세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 그리고 모른척 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 옆에서 그냥 보면서 배울까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 밥숫가락만 엊겠습니다 하고 옆에서 헤헤 거리시는 겁니다
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 배우는건 좋은데 그냥 모른척만 하시면 , 저라면 그 사람을 모른척 해버릴껍니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 어차피 이대로 옮겨갈꺼다 같이 가고 싶냐? 이쁜 조교 많다더라~ 라고 뻥카를...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 잔 솔로여야 통합니다
<samahui_WS> 단
<ipeter> 네. 그 사수 쏠로입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 정말 화이팅입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 넹넹!
<samahui_pi> 이대가서 소개 많이 해주께 잘갈켜죠 하시는 겁니다
<ipeter> 혹시 구축하면서 모르는거 있으면 여쭤볼께요...!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋ.
<ipeter> 괜히 말했나요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 슬슬 일에 매진해 봐야겠네요. 다음주는 대전 출장도 잦고 힘든 한주가 될거 같아요
<ipeter> 어휴..
<ipeter> 힘드시겠어요.
<ipeter> 대전...ㅠ
<ipeter> 화이팅 하셔요...!
<samahui_WS> 모두들 화이팅 ! 힘내봅시다 !!! 즐거운 한주 되세요. 일 좀 하다 떠오르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네네!!
<ipeter> 수고하셔요...!!!
<autowiz> 피터님 밥 잘 챙겨 드시구요
<autowiz> 너무 많이 드시지는 마세요 ( 프로그래밍 하면 않아있는 시간이 너무너무 많아져서 살만 찝니다 ㅠㅠ )
<MadCrown> 하루를 마감하고
<MadCrown> 안녕히주무세요~
<MadCrown> 담에 또 봽겠습니다~
<ipeter> 굿나잇!!!
<ipeter> autowiz: 많이 드셔요!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 축구보다가 잠자리에 들겠습니다!
<ipeter> 다음 한주에 뵙겠습니다!
<autowiz> 아이고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 보고싶을 거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빠이빠이
<autowiz> 잘가요~
<samahui_pi> 잠시 마실것좀 가지러 간사이에.... 작업하던 노트북 전원을 안꼽아놔서 저전력으로 꺼졌어요 ㅜㅜ 한시간 하던거 다 날려먹은 1인
<samahui_pi> OTL
<autowiz> 자동저장은 정녕 없는건가요?
<samahui_pi> 글쎄요
<samahui_pi> 켜봐야죠
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 허무해서 웃음이 나오는거군요
<autowiz> 전전모드에서 돌아온다거나
<autowiz> 네 사람이 허무하면 웃음이 먼제 나오게 되어있습니다.
<samahui_pi> 제가 절전모드를 싫어라하고 또 SSD의 경우 수명아 안좋다고해서 안써요
<autowiz> 화는 그 이후에 오게되지요
<samahui_pi> 화는 노트북 부팅되고... 작업한게 살아있나~ 본후... 지금부터 내겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 날랐네요~ 에헤라디어~
<autowiz> 아아 슬픕니다 .ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 손흥민 경기중이군요
<samahui_WS> 다음팟에서 해주네요
<samahui_WS> 다시 하는거 천천히 축구보면서 해야겠어요
<samahui_pi> 즐겁게... 아우~
<samahui_pi> 아무튼 나중에 다시 떠오를께요. 머리에 남아있을때 후딱 해야죠
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-07
<yjm> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ㅎㅇㅎㅇㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<yjm_> 힝 인터넷이 잠시 끊어졌었넹
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요?
<yjm_> ㅎㅎㅇ
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안영하세요
<autowiz> 포테토님~~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 다다다닷
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요..!
<autowiz> 부비부비 렉스님 하이요~
<Work_ipeter> 부비부비
<Work_ipeter> +_+
<Work_ipeter> lexlove: 안녕하세요!!!!!!!!!!!!
<autowiz> 부비부비 부비트랩  ....  퍼펑~~!!!    ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Work_ipeter> +_+ 한주의 월요일 즐거운 부비부비부비트랩 아재개그로 시작합니다. 힘내서 전반전 뛰고 오겠습니다!!!
<autowiz> 제 소중한 힙합소울 라임을 그렇게 한순간에 아재개그로 변조 시켜버리는군요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_ipeter> 죄송합니다. 아재 눈에는 아재개그밖에 안보이죠.
<autowiz> 투표합시다 투표 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아닙니다 지금 생각해보니 라임이 약하네요 그냥 개콘에 나오는 흔하디흔한 말장난 개그 네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_ipeter> 힙합 소울 아재 라임
<autowiz> https://docs.com/sunnykwak/6712
<autowiz> 소프트웨어 개발자 로드맵이라는건데 , 몇일전에 아마 홀리님이 올려주셨겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 4페이지에 이런말이 있네요, '희망과 미래는 별개일 수 있다.' 그렇다면, 만약을 대비해라.
<lexlove> autowiz, 기가 너무 꺾이네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 왜요 어떤부분이요?
<autowiz> 저때문인가요?
<autowiz> 제가 부비부비 해서 ? ㅠㅠ ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 배워야할 게 너무 방대해요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 흡흡 농담이구요. 저도 딱드는생각은
<autowiz> 거봐봐 저렇게 많은것들이 있는데 올스택이나 올라운드 개발자라는게 말이돼...  라는 생각을 하다가
<autowiz> 다시금 보니 물론 저항목 하나하나 몇일 몇달은 배워야 하는것들이지만
<autowiz> 자주쓰는 몇개정도는 이미 많이들 알고 있지않나 싶습니다.
<lexlove> 이제 막 파이썬 공부 다시 시작했는데 기가 팍~ 꺾였어요.  -.ㅜ
<lexlove> 윗 글로 비춰봤을때 전 기초만 다지고 끝났네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_ipeter> 2페이지에서 gg쳐야할꺼 같은데요.
<Work_ipeter> 어휴.
<autowiz> 우리가 밥솥에 밥을 짓고, 슈퍼에 가서 물건을 사고,  친구들과 여러가지 수단으로 대화를 하고 그런 친숙해져서 잘 못느끼지만
<autowiz> 남들이보기엔 복잡하다고 설래설래 고개저을 것들을 우리는 이미 잘 수행해내고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저를 믿으싶시요 그리고 그냥 하고싶은거 하시면 됩니다. 지레 겁먹을 필요 없으십니다.  ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저를 믿고 제게 오셔서 저 밥좀 사주세요~~   ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 배가 고픕니다. ㅜㅜ
<Work_ipeter> 배가고픕니다.
<razgon_irccloud>  잠오는 봄날이 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 웹 서핑 하다가 단어 숙어 정리된게 있어서 ... 아악 구글 북스에서 걸컹사버렸는데
<autowiz> 다운이 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 왠지 볼때마다 접속하기 귀찮은데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> "우리가 안다고 착각하는 단어들" 이라는 책입니다 1000원에 사버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> white elephant
<autowiz> 흰코끼리(돈만 많이 들고 더 이상 쓸모는 없는 것)
<autowiz> small hours
<autowiz> 한밤중 , 심야
<autowiz> 이런것들 있네요 오늘부터 영어공부를 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> tcp 세션 인터셉트를 해야 합니다.
<autowiz> http 요청 모니터링 하다가 특정 문자열 발견되면 경고창을 띄울려고하는데 , 생각보다 좀 복잡하고 힘들어보이는데 쉽게만 얘기드하니까 화딱질이 나서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제 멘탈이 이상한가 검진받고자 좀 여쭤봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ..  저 위에 링크 13페이지에 좋은말이 또 있네요 . 닭잡는 칼로는 소 못 잡는다. ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<razgon_irccloud> 왔군.
<Work_ipeter> 이벨로프님 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 정신일도하사불성 이라는 말이 있습니다. 뭐 뜻이야 다들 아실거고
<autowiz> 대학교때 영어수업에서 이런 내용이 있었습니다. 미국 TV 인가 라디오 프로그램 내용이었는데
<ferendevelop> ipeter: 반갑습니다!
<autowiz> 아마존 원주민들이 사냥을 하는데 입으로 부는 화살로 눈에 보일까말까한 새 같은걸 잡는데 명중률이 꽤 높다고 합니다.
<autowiz> 가이드가 비법이 뭐냐고 물어보니까 , 간단하게도 답은 focus 라고 했다고 합니다.
<autowiz> 목표에 오로지 집중 하는거라고요.
<autowiz> 집중하면 초인적인 힘이든 능력이든 나오나 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아침부터 좋은 정보 감사합니다
<Work_ipeter> 토위즈님 공부 열심히 하셔서 저도 가르쳐주세요.
<autowiz> 네네 알겠습니다.
<autowiz> 우선 팔굽혀펴기 100회 하고 오셔요~
<Work_ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_ipeter> 체력단련도하고
<Work_ipeter> 공부도 하고 참 좋네요.
<autowiz> 공부하는데 기본이 체력입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ네네
<HolyKnight> 에궁
<HolyKnight> 랜섬웨어 걸렸네유 mp3....
<JasonJang> 어휴~ 어쩌다가?
<HolyKnight> 다행히 공유폴더만 걸렸네유
<JasonJang> 전자우편 잘못 열었어요? 아님, 특정 웹사이트 갔었어요?
<HolyKnight> 공유폴더 접근한 컴때문이겠쥬
<JasonJang> 아~
<HolyKnight> 잘모르게떠유
<JasonJang> 예
<HolyKnight> 공유폴더파일만 걸렸어유
<HolyKnight> 2월 29일자에 걸린것같아유
<JasonJang> 조심하시길...(두말하믄 잔소리겠지만)
<HolyKnight> 이제서야 알았네유 다행히 다른파일늘은 이상없네유
<HolyKnight> 넹 ㅠ
<autowiz> 그거 조심해야 합니다 잘못하면 사무실하나 초토화 됩니다
<Work_ipeter> =_= 알약으로 고칠 수 있지 않나요?
<ferendevelop> 변종이 많아서 잘 안되는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Work_ipeter> 아. 그렇군요.
<ferendevelop> 그나저나 요즘 알약 괜찮나요?
<JasonJang> 알약 조금 예방만 가능하고, 아직 완치하는 게 없죠.
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razgon_irccloud> 랜섬웨어. ㅎㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: 프로그래밍 결과물 정리할 때 가장 좋은건, 개인서버애 git 서버를 구축해서 관리하는게 경험상 가장 좋았어
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 결과물은 그렇게 하고 있긴 한데, 공부한걸 레퍼런스식으로 정리할 땐 어찌 해야할지 모르겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 간단한 html을 만들어서 관리해야지
<ferendevelop> 개별 웹 문서로 만들면 검색이 불편하지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 저를 찾으셨었군요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저번 주부터 계속 KBS 노예 생활 중이라...
<bluedusk_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<ircCloud^Seony> 검색되게하면 되잖아
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk_> ircCloud^Seony: 한국 들어오신다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 아맞네요...;
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: php로 쉘커맨드 돌리면 되지
<ircCloud^Seony> bluedusk_: 네 3/31에 갑니다
<autowiz> KBS요??
<JasonJang> blue dusk_: 오랜만 ^^
<autowiz> 현장 나가계시나요?
<autowiz> 으음... 나가 계셔도 연예인들 보기는 힘들것도 같습니다만 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블루더스크님 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk_> ircCloud^Seony: 넵 고대하고 있겠습니다.
<bluedusk_> JasonJang:  안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk_> autowiz: 안녕하세요.. 누가 KBS 가 계신건가요??
<autowiz> 포테토님이 그렇다고 하시네요
<bluedusk_> PotatoGim:    어디쪽 지원 가계세요? 혹시 제작시설부는 아니시죠?
<Work_ipeter> 3월 31일날 오후에 도착하시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 6시쯤요
<autowiz> PotatoGim 뭐 잘살아있나 해서 궁금해서 불러봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> bluedusk_: 그 설마가 사실입니다~!
<PotatoGim> 명줄만 붙어있습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 언제한번 가산 놀러안오시나요? ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 유능한 실력자께서 왠 엄살을?
<PotatoGim> 흑..ㅜ 조만간 키보드 들고 급습하겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 장비실에 짱박혀 있어서 연예인 구경도 못하네요...ㅜ
<ipeter> ê¼­..
<ipeter> PotatoGim: 전효성씨 만나면 안부전해주세요.
<autowiz> 드론은 너무 눈에 띄니까 조그만 곤충모양 로봇있으면 거기서 가지고 내시면 재미 있을거 같지 말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 진짜 사나이 볼때마다 심장이 쿵쾅쿵쾅 거립니다.
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 실물을 보고 제 심장이 멀쩡하면 그리하겠습니다...ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_> 헐 자막제작 시스템 쪽은 아니신거죠??
<PotatoGim> 어떤 시스템인지도 모르겠습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> MNC?
<bluedusk_> 혹시 거기 PM  분 성함이라고 하면 개인정보니깐.. 여자분은 아니시죠?
<PotatoGim> 네 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_> ㅎㅎ 같은 프로젝트는 아니네요 그럼 .. ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 얼른 쫑내고 돌아가서 코딩하고 싶네요...ㅜ
<bluedusk_>  거기 지하2층이라서 딱 영드 아이티 클라우드 같은 분위기라..=_=
<bluedusk_> 지금은 공사 끝나서 괜찮은데 전에 공사 할때는 진짜..-ㅅ-
<bluedusk_> autowiz: 님 저희팀 사람 뽑는다는데 주변에 괜찮은 사람 없나요?
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ..!
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요!
<head_irccloud> 흑흑
<autowiz> 어떤 업무를 주로 하게 되나요?
<autowiz> ceph 스토리지 설치 설정 인가요?
<autowiz> (주변에 괜찮은 사람 있으면 제가 대려갈 판입니다 ㅋㅋ 혼자서 힘들어 죽겠습니다)
<autowiz> feren 님도 기본은 좀 있는데 , 사람이 어떤지는 아직 직접 못봐서 모르겠구요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ, jun 이라고 있는데 이녀석도 쓸만할거 같구요
<yjm> asd
<autowiz> 저기 ipeter 도 SI 하고 싶다고는 했는데 으음... 면접보고 판단은 알아서 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> si는 실력은 확실히 늘지만..
<yjm> 삶은 많이 피폐 해지는거같습니다..
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 메튜킴 님 안녕하세요~
<matthewkim> :D
<yjm> 아아 qt 사용하기 너무 어렵당..
<yjm> 불편행 ㅠ
<yjm> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<autowiz> 손에 익을때 까지 계속하시면 편해지지 않을까요?
<yjm> 리눅스가 불편해서
<yjm> 다불편한 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<yjm> 회사에서 까라고하니 까지...ㅂㄷㅂㄷ...
<matthewkim> 헤헤 쓰다보면 익숙해지실텐뎅 ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 헤헤..일단 영어를 너무못하고 터미널 사용도 힘들고
<yjm> 뭔가 다 어려운..ㅠ
<yjm> 일단 한글지원이 안되는게 너무 힘드네요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 새로운걸 배운다 생각하시고
<autowiz> 즐거이 공부 하시지요 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> \ㅎㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 저는 막 프로그램 만들고 이런거는 못하지만 그냥 데스크탑으로 쓰는 유저인데 하다보니까 윈도우즈 못쓰겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 몸이 힘드네요
<matthewkim> 쉬엄쉬엄 하소서~ :)
<Work_ipeter> autowiz: 저는 SI싫어요 싫어요.
<bluedusk_> public, private cloud 컨설팅, 기술지원, 등의 업무를 할꺼 같은데요
<bluedusk_> autowiz: 님 관심 있으신가요??
<autowiz> 연봉을 뵈야 하겠지만 제가 바라는만큼 안나올 가능성이 크겠지요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<Work_ipeter> commania: 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk_> 연봉 생각하면 저도 도망가고 싶...
<autowiz> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Work_ipeter> 휴.
<autowiz> 이게 지금 제 현제 상태입니다.
<Work_ipeter> 이분들 정말..연봉배틀 뛸수도 없고..
<commania> 씽크패드 요가 시리즈 써보신분 계세요?
<Work_ipeter> 저도 낮아요.
<Work_ipeter> commania: 구매하고 싶은 기기중 하나입니다.
<autowiz> (밥먹듯한 야근에 졸려서 키보드에 손얹고 졸때가 있습니다.
<bluedusk_> 그럼 연봉 공개가 그러면 월급에서 4대보험 + 세금 얼마씩 떼이는지 배틀할까요?
<Work_ipeter> 근데 놋북은 꼭 놋북스러워야된다는 편견때문에 2 in 1 제품이나 요가같은 제품, 탭북같은 제품은 눈에 잘 안들어오네요.
<commania> 저는 X220과 비보탭 노트  8을 사용중인데
<Work_ipeter> bluedusk_: 그거 잘 몰라요. 얼마 떼가는지요.
<Work_ipeter> 그냥 실수령액 배틀 뛰어볼까요?
<commania> X220은 너무 낡았고 비보탭은 땜질해 쓰다 끝내 고장나서...
<Work_ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 실수령액 400 넘으면 생각해볼껀데 팀장이나 부장급되야 하겠지요?
<commania> 연초에 많이 질러서 돈도 없는지라 그냥 2 in 1으로 살까 생각중인데요
<Work_ipeter> 실수령액 400?!
<Work_ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Work_ipeter> 우와...덜덜덜
<Work_ipeter> 부럽다..
<autowiz> (물론 지금 400 에 한참 모자른 ㅋㅋ )
<Work_ipeter> 부럽다..
<autowiz> (목표는 월 1000 )
<Work_ipeter> 이열.
<bluedusk_> 헐.. 실수령액이.. ㄷㄷ
<Work_ipeter> 엄청나네요.
<bluedusk_> 어마어마하시군요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 월 1000 원 ... 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_> 그냥 전에 소괴기 얻어먹을껄..
<autowiz> 구글 ceo 인가 월1000 이라니 .. .
<commania> 스티브 잡스 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 소고기 조만간에 한번 드십시다
<commania> 월 1달러..
<commania> 연봉이네요;
<autowiz> 구글이란다 ㅠㅠ  페북이요 저커버그
<commania> 아 월 1000만원이요ㅋㅋ
<commania> ?
<autowiz> 네 월1000정도 벌어야 좀 먹고살겠던데요 ... 제가 요즘 눈만 높아져서 큰일입니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 한달 밥갑150~200 술값 100 교통비 50 , 통신비 30 만해도
<autowiz> 물른 저렇게 살고 싶다는거지 지금 저렇게 산다는게 아니구요 ㅠㅠ  아흑
<bluedusk_> 그렇게 벌려면 억대 연봉이 아니라 세금 떼이는거 계산하면 대충 1.7억대 연봉자가 되셔야 하네요
<autowiz> 네 거의 2억 찍어야 되겟더라구요
<autowiz> 현실은 비참해도 꿈은 높게~
<bluedusk_> 달러로는 대략 14만 이상  받으셔야
<bluedusk_> 음 누구한테 물어보지..
<bluedusk_> JasonJang:  님 혹시 구직하시는분 없나요 주변에..
<JasonJang> 있긴한데...16년 K대 전자과 졸업생인데...내가 갸의 실력을 몰라서리
<Work_ipeter> bluedusk_: 저...구직활동 하고 있습니다.
<Work_ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 따로 추천없이 그냥 면접이라도 한번 봐보라고 하시는건 어떠신가요?
<autowiz> 저도 저희 어머니 친구분 친척 아들
<JasonJang> autowiz: 좋아요.
<Work_ipeter> 휴
<Work_ipeter> 경쟁자 많네요.
<autowiz> 저희 회사 와 있는데 첨에 그냥 아는사람이라고만 했거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work_ipeter> 역시 나이먹고 실력부족으로 job잡기는 글렀네요.
<Work_ipeter> 그냥 제가 알아서 하겠습니다.
<autowiz> blue_dusk 웹 포럼에 글을 올려보는건 어떨까요?
<JasonJang> blue dusk_: 그래, 지금 여의도 라고요? 김 감자'님이랑 거의 비슷한 일을 하고 있어요??
<JasonJang> bluedusk_: 그래, 지금 여의도 라고요? 김 감자'님이랑 거의 비슷한 일을 하고 있어요??
<ipeter> 클라우드가 보안이 문제가 있나요?
<ipeter> 보통 공유폴더를 설정하지 않는이상 개인의 파일 업로드는 괜찮지 않나요?
<ipeter> 해킹 당할 위험이 있나요?
<bluedusk_> 그걸 어떻게 바라보느냐에 따라 다른 이슈인거 같은데요..
<bluedusk_> JasonJang: 비슷하지만 다른쪽인거 같아요 전 KBS 프로젝트 끝났어요
<JasonJang> 그럼, 어디서 얼마기간동안 일할 어느 분야의 사람이 필요해요?
<bluedusk_> 저희회사 저희팀(락플레이스 클라우드팀) 에서 같이 일할
<bluedusk_> 신입 혹은 2~3년 경력의 엔지니어가..
<JasonJang> 이력서 전달 드리까?
<bluedusk_> 물론 퍼블릭, 프라이빗 클라우드에 대한 이해도가 높으면 좋구요
<bluedusk_> 네 개인정보는 빼주셔도 되구요 연락처만 해서
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_> 보내주세요 혹시 잘하는사람 있으면요
<JasonJang> ^^ 옙
<ferendevelop> 슬슬 저녁을 먹을 때가 되었네요. 다들 맛있게 식사하세요~
<autowiz> 피체로님 안녕하세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 보고싶었 사와요~~
<autowiz> 부비부비
<ferendevelop> 오늘도 또 다시 출근을 합니다~
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<pchero_work> autowiz: 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ :)
<Work_ipeter> 피체로님 안녕하세요
<Work_ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> Work_ipeter: 넵, 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> 좋은 월요일 입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 혹시 아얄씨 클라우드 결제 취소 어떻게 하는지 아시나유?
<head_irccloud> 한달마다 자동 결제 하는거 신청햇는데 그냥 쓸데
<head_irccloud> 낭비인거 같아서
<Seony> 어딘가 메뉴에 있겠죠? ㅎㅎ  저도 안해봐서...
<Seony> 뭐 굳이 결제까지 해가면서 아얄씨를 쓸 필요는 없을 거 같아요
<ferendevelop> IRCCloud에 채팅 기록 어떻게 지우나요?
<ferendevelop> clear 명령도 안 먹히네요
<autowiz> 부비부비 으음
<autowiz> 아이고 화살표키가 눌려서 의도하지 않은 부비부비가 나와버렸네요
<pchero_work> 헉...
<autowiz> 히어로님께한건 의도한게 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 방금것만 ...
<autowiz> ferendevelop: 메인채팅화면 상단이나 우측 리스트(서버,챗방) 에 보면 톱니바퀴 모양의 아이콘이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 거기서 딜리트 하는 방법 밖에 없을지도
<ferendevelop> Delete하면 채팅방 연결이 끊기더라구요..
<autowiz> 네 끊기지만 나가자마자 다시 들어오면 되지요
<ferendevelop> 그게 조금 아쉽네요.
<autowiz> 으 크크크크 어쩨 제가 바보가 된 느낌이네요
<autowiz> 왜 굳이 지울려고 하시나요?
<autowiz> 크롬을 새 시크릿창으로 열고 irccloud 들어가면 창 닫는 순간 다른사람은 못보게 되긴하지만서두.
<autowiz> 제가지금쓰는 quassel 프로그램도 로그 지우는게 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서버건 , 챗방이건 , 쿼리건 지울려면 통째로 지워야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 근데 몇일 지나니까 자동으로 지워졌는지 스크롤해도 안올라가더라구요
<autowiz> (아 ㅠㅠ 이건 제프로그램만 그런거 같습니다 irccloud 는 계속남아있는것도 같네요 )
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 기록을 남기는걸 별루 안 좋아합니다ㅠㅠ 당장 이 채널도 로깅되긴하네요..
<Seony> 기록 남기는걸 좋아해야하는데
<Seony> 여기 채널에 있는 시스템 쪽 일하시는 분들만 봐도, 왜 그렇게 "로그"에 매달리는지 보면 잘 알 수 있지..
<autowiz> 시스템 로그랑 채팅 로그랑 따로 생각하는가 싶었는데 , 곰곰이 생각해보니 여기 로그도 영양가 있는것도 있고
<autowiz> 어짜피 이방 로그는 로그봇이 저장하니까 어쩔 수 없는거고
<autowiz> 일터에서 쓰시는  PC 에 로그가 남는걸 걱정하시는거면 시크릿창이 짱
<autowiz> irccloud 세션에 남는건 뭐 나만 보는거니까 상관없을거같고
<autowiz> feren 저녁은 뭐 드셨나요?
<ferendevelop> LA 갈비에 밥 두 공기 먹고 배고파 새우깡 먹었습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 기록 남기는걸 좋아하는데 가끔 이런(?) 부부이 았어요. 말로 표현하기 좀 어렵네요.
<autowiz> 새우깡 무지 좋아하시는군요
<autowiz> 전생에 어떤 삶을 사셨기에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그게 여기서 파는 음식 중에 먹을만한게 새우깡 말곤 없습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 새우깡은 공짜인가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 1100원입니다..
<ferendevelop> 대신 직원이라서 외상은 됩니다....큽
<autowiz> 제가 일용할 약식이라도 보내드리고 싶네요
<ferendevelop> 이번 주 금요일부터는 야식거리를 집에서 만들려고 합니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 야식엔 오이된장 이나 당근 생수 가 어떤가요?
<autowiz> 너무 다이어트 식단인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네..
<autowiz> 그럼 쵸코파이 하나
<autowiz> 어떻게 딜이 성립될까요?
<ferendevelop> 비빔밥..?
<autowiz> 20대니까 뭐 어지간히 먹어도 살은 잘 안찌겠습니다만.
<ferendevelop> 현재 과체중입니다.
<autowiz> 아~ 추억이 새록새록 나네요  고3 그해 겨울 ... 풋풋한  사
<autowiz> 사....     사과
<ferendevelop> 사과요?
<autowiz> 아니요 사랑이요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 앞자리가 어떻게 되시나요?
<ferendevelop> 생년월일요?
<autowiz> 몸무게요
<ferendevelop> 8..
<autowiz> 뒷자리는 7이겠군요
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다!
<autowiz> 아악 틀렸네요
<autowiz> 맞추면 맛있는거 사줄려고 했는데요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 맞는 것 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 아까 새우깡 먹었고 저녁에 LA 갈비에 밥 두공기니 2kg는 충분하겠네요!
<autowiz> 85 정도란 얘기군요. 사는데 불편함이 느껴지면 좀 빼실때가 되신거인듯 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 딱히 불편함은 모르겠는데 빼긴 빼야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 옆에서 다이어트에 도움되시라고 잔소리하면 저 맞게되는거겠지요??
<ferendevelop> 제가 어른을 때릴 수는 없지요!ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 형~~
<ferendevelop> 그렇다면 가능할 것 같습니다!
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 잠시 일좀 하고 오겠습니당~
<ferendevelop> 넵~
<Demonion> 해ㅐㅇ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 후다닥 뚝딱
<autowiz> http://www.coupang.com/np/products/3010148634?coupang=3010148634&src=2059000&spec=10101501&addtag=100&ctag=3010148634&lptag=490113&utm_source=DM&utm_medium=Tcoupang&utm_campaign=allSubs_sub&tburn=N
<autowiz> 요런거 하나 탐나네요 (고압 세차기)
<ferendevelop> 세차 대신 차에 고압으로 물 뿌려주는 기계가 여기도 있습니다!
<ferendevelop> 여기까지 오시면 제가 특별히 무료 세차에 버블 크림도 뿌려드리도록 하겠습니다!
<matthewkim> 거... 거기가 어디입니까 ㄸ
<autowiz> 사람도 해주나요? 버블버블 ..
<autowiz> 차가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 울산입니다...
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 제가 특별히 해드리도록 하죠!
<matthewkim> 제가 포항을 거의 매주 가는데 남포항IC를 통해 간다면 금방 울산까지 갈 수 있겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 가서 옷벗으면 되나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ 버블버블
<ferendevelop> 월화수금토일 오후 6시까지 오시면 됩니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 메튜님 포항을 자주 가시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네네! 세차 끝난뒤 고압기 있어서 그걸로 말리시면 됩니다ㅎㅎ 물론 옆에 수건 아니 걸레도 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오후6시는 좀 빠듯할것도 같고
<autowiz> 날씨 풀리면 좀 더 늦게 까지 하나요?
<ferendevelop> 아뇨 무조건 6시입니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 횡포입니다.
<ferendevelop> 횡포라뇨!!
<matthewkim> 무료서비스라 그정도는
<autowiz> Chaina 라는 단어가 있네요 made in Chaina . 그런나라가 있나해서 찾아봤더니 있습니다.
<autowiz> 우리나라 위에 땅넗은 그나라군요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 속을뻔 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> chaina 라는곳이 있어요?
<matthewkim> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 참 자동님 이번 달말에 올라가는거 허락 받았습니다~
<autowiz> 마눌님 한테요?
<ferendevelop> 예..?
<autowiz> 아... 죄송  ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 저야.. 부모님한테ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (허락은 마눌님 말고는 받을 필요가 없는 ㅋㅋ )
<autowiz> 일주일 이하 외출은 그냥 통보만 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 이제 교통편만 예약하면되네요
<ferendevelop> 물론 그 전에 Seony님 의사를 여쭤봐야죠ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 오늘 주유소는 2천만원 벌었네요 커서 주유소 장사 해야 겠어요, 순이익이 얼만진 모르지만.
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 저도 주유소 하고 싶어서 알아봤었는데 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 짓는데 3억정도 들어간다길래 로또되면 하려구용
<matthewkim> 지난주 로또는 번호 한개맞고 다 꽝....
<matthewkim> 아직 주유소 지을려면 멀었습니당 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 일단 제가 일하는 주유소 여기 땅값만 20억이래요..
<matthewkim> 헉 비싼동네 ㄷㄷ
<matthewkim> 로또 1등당첨 혼자 되는거 아니면 못짓겠는데요?
<matthewkim> 하긴 지을려면 땅도 사야되는구나 참..
<ferendevelop> 근데 여기 땅값이 비쌀만한게 동네 때문이 아니고 이 동네에 주유소가 딱 2개인데
<ferendevelop> 하나는 화물차들이 많이 가고 일반 승용차는 모두 이 주유소로 오는 데다가, 주유소하기 딱 좋은 자리에요
<ferendevelop> 이 동네를 통과하는 길목에 있거든요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 기름 넣는 자동차가 완전 사라질 때 까지는 대대손손 부유하게 살겠네요 ㅠ
<ferendevelop> 그럴듯합니다ㅠㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 하긴 기름 넣는 자동차가 사라질 때 쯤이면 그 땅에 다시 전기차 충전소를 올리겠지,, 그리고 또 대대손손 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 부럽당 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 신기한건 여기 고급 휘발유는 취급 안 하네요.
<matthewkim> 고급유는 넣는곳이 잘 없더라고요
<matthewkim> 어차피 제 차에 고급유는 사치지만 -.-
<ferendevelop> 하긴 저도 한번도 못 봤어요.
<matthewkim> 그거 넣으면 뭐 엔진 때 빠지는 효과가 있다길래 한번 넣어볼려다가
<ferendevelop> 불스원샷이 차라리 났지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 카톡쇼인가 보니까 불스원샷이랑 고급유랑 효과가 별 차이 안나더라고요
<ferendevelop> 여기서 팔고 있는 일반 불스원샷이 12000원이니깐 음..
<matthewkim> 고급유랑 불스랑 테스트하는 영상이 유튭에 있더라고요 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 불스원샷이 더 싸게 먹히는건가요?
<matthewkim> 음... 아마도 ㅋㅋ 불스가 좀 쌀듯하네용
<ferendevelop> 제가 일하고 있는 주유소 기준으로 일반 휘발유 12000원치가 9.539리터네요.
<ferendevelop> 차라리 불스원샷이 더 싸게 먹히네요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 삼일 전에 타이어 펑크나서 일단 스페어 타이어로 교체해놓고 그냥 세워놔서 내일은 좀 타야겠어요 ㅋㅋ 타이어 교체하고
<ferendevelop> 전 내일 아마 면허 따러 갈 것 같습니다ㅋㅋㅎ
<matthewkim> 헛?
<ferendevelop> 근데 이게 자꾸 귀찮아서 낼 아침에 갈라나 잘 모르겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 안전교육 - 이론시험 - 실기시험 후 며칠 있다가 도로주행만 하면 끝이긴한데
<ferendevelop> 시험장까지 버스로 한 1시간에 버스도 잘 없다보니깐 귀찮아요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 처음 따는거에요 아니면 면허 취소 후 재 취득?
<ferendevelop> 처음 따는겁니다! ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 아하 ㅋ 네넹 내일 꼭 따세요~ ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 면허 취소 후 재취득이면 부끄러워서 말 못할 것 같네요ㅋㅋ (음주운전 같은 사고 아니면 취소될 일이 없죠 아마..?)
<ferendevelop> 감사합니다ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ 그러게요
<ferendevelop> 교대분이 안 오시네요..ㅠㅠ 빨리 퇴근하고 싶은데..
<matthewkim> !! 지각 !!
<ferendevelop> 종종 지각하십니다ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 울산은 리터당 얼마에요?
<ferendevelop> 저는 집까지도 먼데ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 저희 주유소 기준 휘발유 = 1,258원 / 등유 = 910원 / 경우 1,018원 입니다.
<matthewkim> 삼겹살도 비싸니까 기름도 비싸겠지 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 어랏 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 주유소 장사 잘되는 이유가 있었군요!
<ferendevelop> 싼편인가요?
<matthewkim> 넵 저희동네보다 리터당 약 270원 정도 싼거 같아요
<ferendevelop> 헐
<ferendevelop> 많이 싼거네요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 네 차이 넘 많이나서 사실 놀랬어요 삼겹살은 엄청 비싸던데
<ferendevelop> 매튜님 동네에 세차는 얼만가요?
<ferendevelop> 삼겹살은 얼마해요??
<matthewkim> 손세차 맡기면은 소형차는 2만원달라구 하구요 삼겹살은 8000원
<matthewkim> 1600cc 이하 2만원인거 같더라고요
<ferendevelop> 자동세차는요?
<matthewkim> 자동세차는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 삼겹살 8000원이면 비슷한 것 같은데요?!
<ferendevelop> 여긴 손세차가 없네요ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 아 그래요? 제가 비싼집을 갔나봐요 첨에 울산 갔을 때 삼겹살 1만2천원이길래 비싸다는 인식이 박혔나봐요 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 1인분에 1만 2천원이요?
<matthewkim> 넵
<matthewkim> 군대 후임만나는 겸 삼겹살 사줄려고 갔..아니 일부러 저를 비싼곳으로 데려간간거!?
<matthewkim> 겠죠??
<ferendevelop> 거의 바가지인데요..
<matthewkim> 제가 당한듯.. 이제 가만 생각해보니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ네 그런 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 군대에서 안괴롭혔는데 ㅠ0ㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 12000원 하는 집 고기집은 왠지 한 번 가보고 싶어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 12시가 다가오고 있네요 . 제 친구들도 20대 초반에 면허딸때 혹은 자격증시험칠때 전날 과음하거나 귀찮아서 늦잠자서 연기하거나
<autowiz> 그냥 안가버리는경우가 참 많았더랬습니다.
<autowiz> 가능하면 마음 다잡고 내일 꼭 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 갔다가 일 하는 시간안에 잘 맞춰 와야 할 것 같은데 말이죠
<autowiz> 저녁 출근이시니 잘 올수 있지 않을까요 음음.
<autowiz> 저 안되면 전화로 미리 양해를 구해야겠지요
<ferendevelop> 내일 안전교육이론실기 다 하고 올까해서 시간이 될지 모르겠습니다
<razgon_irccloud> ggg
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 얼른 따라 힘들어진다고 하더라. ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그래야죠ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 낼 아침 일찍 일나야겠습니다
<razgon_irccloud> 지금 라디오에서 카페24선전하네요.
<razgon_irccloud> 서버선전인데 그렇게 할수 있다는 거라면 그정도 만큼 온라인 사업자가 많아졋다는.
<razgon_irccloud> 자정입니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 맥 좋네요.
<razgon_irccloud> 전에도 좋다고 생각햇지만요.
<razgon_irccloud> 오늘도 수고 하셧습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 있다가 뵙겟습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 아얄씨 클라우드 좋네요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 필시는 붙었구요?
<autowiz> 필시 -> 필기
<ferendevelop> 필기도 아직 안 쳤어요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 학원이면 다를수 도 있는데 , 필기시험 본 날은 도로주행은 못본다고 하더라구요 , 장내 기능까지만
<ferendevelop> 전 바로 시험장으로 갈려구요
<ferendevelop> 안그래도 장내 기능까지만 할려구 합니다
<autowiz> 내일 몇시까지 갈꺼에요? 아직 안자도 괜찮은거에요?
<ferendevelop> 밥 먹고 갈려고 합니다
<ferendevelop> 저에겐 신기한 능력이 있어서 이렇게 시간 보내도 내일 8시면 귀신 같이 일어납니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 뭔 짓을 하다가 자더라도 다음날 8시나 9시 늦어도 10시에는 일나지더라고요
<autowiz> 거참 신기하네요
<ferendevelop>  좋긴한데 단점은 놀러 갔을 때 인간 알람 + 잠을 많이 자야 할 때 별로 못 자고 일어납니더ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 주무시나요!
<autowiz> 담배피고 화장실갔다왔더니 시간이
<ferendevelop> 큰일 났습니다
<ferendevelop> 면허시험장 검색해서 홈페이지에서 수수료 같은거 알아 보고 있었는데 내일 자리가 없네욯
<ferendevelop> 3월초에 누가 면허를 따겠나 싶었는데..
<autowiz> 허어 .. 거참
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅠㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 13일인가 그쯤되야 자리가 있더라고요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 주말은 잘 보내셨지요~? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 와이프 한국 간다고 준비하는 것 때문에 좀 바빴습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 굳모닝
<razgon_irccloud> 찌뿌드한 하루입니다.  광고문구 처럼
<razgon_irccloud> 비가오려나?
<razgon_irccloud> 라는 문구가 떠오르는.. ㅜ. ㅜ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요
<Seony> razgon_irccloud, 서울 언제 오세요?
<razgon_irccloud> 26,27일에 갈듯합니다.
<Seony> 다시 내려가시는건 언제 가세요?
<razgon_irccloud> 오실때 뵈었으면 좋은데....
<razgon_irccloud> 그날 내려갑니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 학회때문에.
<Seony> 당일날 바로요?
<razgon_irccloud> 26일 올라와서 1박후 27일.
<Seony> 흐... 아쉽네요....  하긴 월요일에 일하셔야할테니...
<razgon_irccloud> 저도 아쉽습니다. 뵙고 내려가 볼까햇는데 서울에 남겨둔 여인네들이 있어서리...마눌이 참 불안해 합니다.ㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 지난주에 애플에 돈을 많이 써버렷네요. 근 십만원.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 뭐 사셨어요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-08
<razgon_irccloud> 아.. 아직은 아니군요. 5만원만.
<razgon_irccloud> 알프레드와
<razgon_irccloud> 스크리브너 트라이중입니다. 근데 살필요있을지 상당히 고민중.
<Seony> 아... 알프레드를 잘 활용하시나봐요..
<razgon_irccloud> 알프레드는 샀는데 괜찮더군요.
<Seony> 저는 걍 딱 런처 정도 수준으로만 쓰거든요..
<razgon_irccloud> 저도 그정도. 스팟라이트 확장판?
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세유
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 늦어씁니다 ㅜㅜ 지금 출근중 ㅜㅠ
<head_irccloud> 써니님 27일날 오신다구여??
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 휴가는 28일부터 내고, 한국은 30일날 출발합니다.
<Seony> 30일에 출발하면 31일에 도착하구요
<head_irccloud> 아항..!
<head_irccloud> 함 뵈쓰먄 좋겟네요 시간이 나면 ㅜㅠ
<head_irccloud> 오즈님도 뵈러 간다고 햇는데 요즘 맨날 바빠서 그러지도 못햇고 ㅜㅠ
<Seony> 한달 동안 있을 거라 시간은 많아요
<Seony> 이번에 휴가 5주 신청했거든요
<Seony> 차가 너무 더러워서... 좀이따 세차나 좀 해야겠네요
<ferendevelop> 여기 오시면 세차 무료 입니다.. 버블 크림도 같이 뿌려 드립니다..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ  여기도 그런거 있었음 좋겠다
<ferendevelop> 자동 세차가 없나요?
<Seony> 딱 하나 있는데 비싸
<ferendevelop> 얼마하나요?
<Seony> 나도 안해봐서 잘 모르겠는데, 한국돈으로 한 3만원 한다고 하는거 같더라고
<ferendevelop> 헐
<ferendevelop> 내부도 해주는거겠죠..?
<Seony> 자동세차인데 내부를 어떻게 해?
<ferendevelop> 아맞네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 여긴 RV차에 버블 크림 뿌려도 8000원인데.. (주유 영수증 있으면 2000원 할인)
<ferendevelop> 비싸긴 비싸네요.
<Seony> 물가 차이도 있으니까 그것도 고려해야지
<Seony> 북유럽에서 빅맥세트가 3만원 하는 거랑 비슷한 거지
<ferendevelop> 헐 물가 차이가 심하네요
<Seony> 대신 여긴 기름이 싸잖아
<Seony> 리터당 700원 800원 밖에 안하는데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 와
<ferendevelop> 한국에선 리터랑 700원 800원은 본적이 없는 것 같아요
<Seony> 그나마 물가 비싼 이 동네에서 저 가격이니, 미국 본토는 더 쌀 거야
<Seony> 지금 여기서 1갤런에 $2.50 정도 하거든
<Seony> 1 갤런 = 3.78리터
<Work_ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> Seony: 많이 저렴하네요
<ferendevelop> http://macnews.tistory.com/4248
<ferendevelop> 괜찮은 웹 브라우저가 나왔네요.
<autowiz> 네 저도 비발디 한달반정도 쓰고 있는거 같은데 괜찮은거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 저도 한번 써봐야겠습니다
<bluedusk>  전 밧데리 때문에 걍 사파리 써야 할거 같아요...
<bluedusk> 사파리만 써도 밧데리가 쭉쭉 떨어지던데..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 사파리보다 밧데리를 더 먹는 웹브라우져는..ㅠㅠ
<Gooos> 안녕하세요 :)
<bluedusk> hello
<Gooos> 황사때문에 목이 칼칼하네요 -_-
<ferendevelop> Gooos: 제가 사는 곳은 황사 대신 비가 올라 하네요
<Seony> 아... 황사...
<razgon_irccloud> 아.. 환자분들이...
<Gooos> 차라리 비가 왔으면 좋겠어요. 황사는 당최 좋은게 하나도 없어서요;;
<Seony> 황사가 보통 몇월까지 오나요?
<samahui_TP> 황사라 뿌옇게 안개낀거처럼 보이는것도 싫은데 날씨도 추워졌네요
<ferendevelop> 한 4월까지 옺니다.
<samahui_TP> 황사는 그냥 봄 내내 옵니다
<ferendevelop> Gooos: 동감합니다..
<samahui_TP> 중국 북부 추운지방에서 죽어라 불때는한 계속 옵니다
<Gooos> 게다가 미세먼지는 거의 일년 내내 있다고 봐야죠
<Seony> 음... 여기 살다 한국 가면 저는 고생 좀 할 것 같네요...
<ferendevelop> 대부분 3월 초에 심한편입니다.
<Gooos> 아 외국이신가보군요?
<Seony> 황사는 커녕 먼지 하나 없는데에서 살다보니 아예 신경도 안쓰고 살았는데...
<Seony> 네
<ferendevelop> 그래서 가끔 3월 2일 개학날 황사가 심해 개학이 지연되는 경우가 몇 번 있었죠ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 몇 년전부터 대기질이 부쩍 안 좋아진거같아요;
<samahui_TP> Seony님 진짜 요즘 공기 오염이 심해요
<ferendevelop> Seony: 비는 종종 오나요?
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 전 서울에 있으면 1년 내내 호흡기 질환이 와요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ferendevelop, 주로 밤에만 오는 편이지
<Gooos> 헙! 호흡기 약하신분들은 특히 고생스러운계절..ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> Seony: 왠지 비가 안 올 것 같아요ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 강수량은 많은 편이야.  낮에 잘 안와서 그렇지
<ferendevelop> Gooos: 여기 있습니다.. 비염과 결막염이랑..ㅠㅠ
<Gooos> Seony님 : 부럽습니다. 그런 환경!
<ferendevelop> 오호, 그렇군요. 제 생각엔 왠지 비가 잘 안 올 것 같아 보였는데 말이죠ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> ferendevelop : 아. 힘드시겠군요! ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ferendevelop, 왜?  여기가 더운 곳이라고 생각하나보구나 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> Seony: 어디에 계신가요?
<Seony> 하와이 삽니다
<ferendevelop> Seony: 네 하와이허면 왠지 더울거라는 느낌이 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 하악!! 부럽습니다! +_+
<Seony> ferendevelop, 전혀 안더워.  선풍기도 잘 안틀고 사는데
<ferendevelop> Gooos: ㅠㅠ 알레르기성이라 힘드네요
<ferendevelop> Seony: 아 정말요? ㅋㅋ 제가 큰 오해를 했네요.
<Seony> 한국 여름 생각하면 끔찍하지... 다시는 여름에 한국 안가고 싶을 정도로...
<Seony> 반대로 생각하면, 그만큼 여기는 안덥고
<Gooos> Seony: 한국의 여름..게다가 내륙지방의 어느 도시들은 습식 사우나죠..
<autowiz> 그래도 3월에 오시면 한국이 춥지않을까요
<Seony> Gooos, 네 ㅎㅎ 그렇죠... 제가 6년 전에 여름에 한국 갔다가 고생만 하다 온 기억이 있네요
<Gooos> ferendevelop: 힘내세요. 공기청정기라도 가까이.;
<Seony> 3월 31일이니, 4월이라고 봐야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 참 여러모로 한국은 힘든 나라예요 -_-;
<ferendevelop> Gooos: 옆에 있는데 이거 효과가 좋은지 잘 모르겠네요. 그래도 가습기 기능이 같이 있어서 밤엔 진짜 고마운 존재이긴한데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> ferendevelop: 그나마 있어서 이정도라면 무섭군요! ㄷㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> 뉴스에 "남한 주요인사 스맛폰 내용을 부칸이 도/감청(?)" 했다나~  auto wiz님도, 저랑 같이 "공장 초기화" 한번 해야겠죠?
<ferendevelop> Gooos: 5월달까지만 어찌어찌 버티면 됩니다ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> Gooos: 전 경기서쪽이라 일년내내 대기질정보는 계속 봐야하네요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 스마트폰은 도감청 해도 됩니다.
<autowiz> 제 PC 만 아니면
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 프로그램 소스만 도난안당하면 장땡
<Gooos> 아. 주요인사가 두 분이 계시군요! +_+ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이미 주민번호도 털리고 집주소 카드번도 다 털린거같은데 더이상 뭐 신경쓰고싶지도 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 듣고 보니 글쿤요
<Gooos> 그렇죠. 주민번호따위..
<autowiz> 국가를 공장초기화 한번 해버리고 싶은 하루 입니다 커커커
<samahui_TP> 공장초기화 보다는 무상교체로...
<matthewkim> 흐엉 저도 요즘에 구글에서 자꾸 메일오던데.. 해외 아이피로 접속하는거 차단했다고 ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛나게들드세요
<samahui_TP> 밥먹고 올께요~
<Gooos> 맛있게 드세요
<HolyKnight> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:i4u9dN3wnvYJ:www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php%3Fbo_table%3Dpark%26wr_id%3D44898339+&cd=1&hl=ko&ct=clnk&gl=kr
<Gooos> 엇. 클리앙.
<HolyKnight> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20160307120009
<Gooos> 다리꼬았다고...-_-;
<Seony> 다리 꼰다고 뭐라하는 회사는 좀 그렇네요
<Seony> 뭔 군대도 아니고,
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 아예 숫가락질까지 직각으로 하라그러지
<Gooos> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 인생이.ㅋ
<Gooos> 우리나라는 참 신경쓸거 많아요 -_-
<razgon_irccloud> 맛점하세요.
<Gooos> 허허허허
<autowiz> 다리를 꼰게 문제가 아니라 다리를 꼬겠다고 생각한거 자체가 문제 인거 같습니다 .ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 저럴거면 용돈이라도 주던가..
<Gooos> -_-
<autowiz> 용돈다들 주지 않나요? 허허헛
<Seony> 만약 알고보니 글쓴이가 현역 장교였고, 들어온 신입이 소위라면...
<autowiz> 어머 저만 주고 있는거에요 ?
<Gooos> Ah...........
<Seony> 현역 군인이라고 해도 문제인게, 저런 글이 올라올 정도로 군대가 막장이란 소리군요 ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> autowiz님 밑으로 받아주소서..
<Gooos> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 군대라면 이해가 갈거같은
<Gooos> 용돈 + 월급이라면 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 용돈 하루 100원 ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 흠칫!
<Gooos> 하긴 얼마라고 하진 않으셨군요..-_-
<autowiz> 저도 알게모르게 꼰대화 되어가고 있는거 같다는 생각을 종종 하게되긴하는데
<autowiz> 저건좀 ... 상식을 벗어나는거 아닌가 싶네요
<Gooos> 회사다니기 힘드네요
<Seony> autowiz, 평소에 관리하시는 서버들 모니터링은 툴을 따로 쓰세요?  어떻게 관리하세요?
<autowiz> 가능하면 솔루션 하나 사시라고 해서
<autowiz> watchall 같은 모니터링 프로그램이랑 sms 문자 발송기 한대 놓아드립니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 따로 돈을 안쓸려고 하시는곳은 dude 나 mrtg rrdtool 등으로 모니터링 걸어놓구요.
<autowiz> 보통은 정기점검 이나 주간점검때 한번 쓱~ 보고 말아버리지요
<autowiz> 이게 상황이 좀 다를 수 도 있는게 저희 회사가 기술지원 ,작업지원 같은걸 하다보니까 실제로 항상 서버에 붙어 계시는건
<autowiz> 고객사 전산 담당자들이더라구요. cpu 사용량 메모리 사용률 정도는 보실 수 있으시니까
<autowiz> 제가 모든 서버에 직접 늘 붙어 있을 필요는 점점 없어지는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 저는 관리하는 서버가 많진않지만, 기존에 나와있는 오픈소스 모니터링은 사실 좀 저희랑 안맞거든요
<Seony> nagios 같은건 너무 대규모 데이터센터용인거 같고,
<autowiz> 좀 그렇죠 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 사실 제가 보고싶은 정보는 딱 한정되어있기도 해서, 아예 이번 기회에 모니터링 툴을 새로 짤까 생각 중이거든요...
<autowiz> 핸드폰 앱이랑 연동되는 것도 종종 있긴할텐데요 ( 대부분 윈도우즈 용이었던거 같아서 아쉬웠긴 했습니다만)
<Seony> 관리해야할 서버들이 대략 100 대 정도 될 거 같은데,
<autowiz> 펄 이나 php 로 하나 짜면 좋을거같습니다.
<Seony> 정보를 디비에 넣어야할지, 아니면 걍 그때그때 쿼리 날린 것만 보여줄 건지부터 고민되네요
<autowiz> 저도 사실 그생각을 1년반전부터 하고 있는데
<autowiz> 실천은 못하고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제 경험으로 봤을 때는, 한 20대 정도만 쿼리를 날려도 php로는 좀 무리가 있던데요
<autowiz> php 는 좀 그렇군요
<Seony> 제 경우는 관리의 편의성 때문에 snmp를 쓰거든요...  snmp 날리면, 응답 받을 때까지 마냥 기다리더라구요
<Seony> nagios대체 어떻게 수백대를 관리하는지는 모르겠지만, 암튼 저는 저런 문제 때문에 파이썬으로 멀티프로세싱으로 해야할 거 같아요...
<autowiz> snmp 에서는 특정 명령의 값같은건 어렵지 않나요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 커스터마이징하면 됩니다
<Seony> 커스터마이징할 수 있는 OID가 있어요
<Seony> 번호 정해놓고 스크립트 짜서 넣어두면 실행할 수 있습니다
<autowiz> 네 그게 저는 어려워서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 알려드릴게요 쉬워요
<autowiz> 어렵다고 하면서 실제론 더 어려운 길로 저는 가고 있는지도 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오즈님이라면, 결과를 디비에 넣으시겠어요 아니면 그때그때 결과값만 보여주시겠어요?
<autowiz> 몇대없으면 그냥 파일로 떨구구요
<autowiz> 좀 본격적으로 만들고 싶다고 해도 어지간 하면 파일로다가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 파일을 오픈해서 보여주는 식으로요?
<autowiz> 필요한 부분만 파일에서 가져가면 식으로 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 데이터가 많아지고 통계 처리같은걸 할려면 DB 있는게 훨 편하지만 , 손으로 막짤때는 DB 접속하는거 자체가 일이라 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 음... 저는 지금, 필요한 정보의 쿼리를 날리면, 해당값만 반환하는 식으로 하려고 하는 중이거든요..
<autowiz> DBMS 의 기능을 하는 중간프로그램을 만들어서 그 프로그램이 쿼리.. 같은 검색조건(서버명 , 모니터링 종류 , 기간 ) 에 대한
<autowiz> 결과를 알려줄려면 ...   DB 가 나을거같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 기간만 없어도 대충 간단히 될거같은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 예전에, 온도 습도만 읽는 모니터링 페이지를 만든 게 있는데, 센서 갯수가 약 12개 정도 되거든요
<Seony> 5분에 한 번 쿼리를 날리는데, 몇 주 냅두면 디비 레코드 수가 몇십만개가 되버리더라구요
<Seony> 이게 몇달 되니까 상당히 부담스러워서, 쿼리를 일정기간마다 삭제하는 쿼리를 돌리긴 하는데, 인덱스 번호 때문에 좀 문제가 될 것 같기도 하고 그래요
<autowiz> DB 가 괜히 DB 이겠습니까 , 별일없이 잘 동작할거라고 생각합니다. 회사개발중인 장치에 모니터링 들어갑니다.
<autowiz> 저는 1초단위 데이터는 1주 정도만 보관하고
<Seony> 초 단위까지 정보를 봐야하는게 있어요?
<autowiz> 5분단위 1시간단위 1일단위 평균값 테이블 따로 만들어서 저장할려구요
<autowiz> 네트워크 장비라 피크치 찍으면서 통신 누락 생기거나 그럴까 싶어서 일단 1초까지 해볼려구요
<autowiz> 굳이 필요없다 싶으면 10 초나 1분으로 다시 낮추면 되니까요 . 사실 0.1초 까지 끌어올릴 생각입니다.
<Seony> 모니터 6대에 모두 정보를 표시하려고 계획 중인데 어떤 식으로 보여줄까도 고민되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 3D 지구본을 만들어서
<autowiz> 구글 어스 처럼 만들어주세요~~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 친구가 부인하고 싸워서 쫓겨남......jpg http://pic.twitter.com/Oi2JFq41un
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 애기 2살 생인 선물로 ps4라니..
<autowiz> 첨엔 그냥 그랬구나 했는데
<autowiz> 다시 생각해보니
<autowiz> 쫓겨날만하네요
<autowiz> 애기 생일 선물 핑계대고 자기 하고싶은걸 샀네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=138193
<autowiz> RPi 3 SoC at nearly 100 °C, reporting 80 °C
<autowiz> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20160306155920
<autowiz> 뭐 다 이럴수도 있고 저럴 수 도 있다고 치고
<autowiz> 온라인에서 이같은 얘기가 불거지자 라즈베리파이 제작자인 에벤 업톤이 직접 나섰다. 그는 앞서 제기된 과열 현상이 전혀 일반적인 사례가 아니며, 라즈베리파이3 기판은 웬만해서는 섭씨 100도에 달할 만큼 엄청난 열을 뿜어대지 않을 것이라고 반박했다. 그는 순간적으로 발열이 높아지는 시점이 올 수는 있지만, 이같은 발열을 지속할 만한
<autowiz> 사례는 없다고 덧붙였다.
<autowiz> 라고 했다는데 저는 선듯 이해가 안갑니다.
<autowiz> 순간적으로 높아지는 시점이 올 수 있는데 지속되지 않는다는거면
<autowiz> 순간적으로 퍼포먼스가 필요할때는 그렇게 하다가 , CPU 100% 가 지속되면 과열이 걱정되니까 자동으로 스로틀 조정을 한다는건지
<JasonJang> HW spec' 기준으로 보면, 타사의 동급 손바닥PC는 최소한 히트싱크(또는 냉각팬을) 붙이는 것이 기본인데... 역시 좀 더 지켜봐야 할!
<autowiz> https://tvzil.com/?m=bbs&bid=forum_tvzil&uid=293160
<autowiz> 지구나이
<autowiz> 으음...
<JasonJang> "스로틀 자동 하향조정된다"는 글은 못 봤어요.
<autowiz> 네 그런글은 없습니다.
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 그런데 순간적으로 그럴 수는 있는데 지속되지는 않을거라는말은 쉽사리 이해가 안갑니다.
<JasonJang> me 2
<autowiz> 재순님이 하나 구매하셔서
<autowiz> 퍼포먼스 테스트를 해주시면 감사할거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 군침 당기기는 합디다.
<autowiz> 허경영 총재 차기 공화당 대통령 후보~
<Work_ipeter> 하드 256놋북(110만원), 512-(130만원) 고민이네요.
<Work_ipeter> 512 돈지랄일까요?
<ferendevelop> 256 생각보다 답답합니다.
<Work_ipeter> 네네. 참고하겠습니다.
<Work_ipeter> 512한표...
<ferendevelop> 사제로 SSD 교체는 안 되나요?
<autowiz> 고민이네요
<autowiz> 용도에 따라서 합리적인 결정을
<ferendevelop> 항상 노트북에 저장해야 하는 데이터가 큰게 아니라면 256에 NAS 같은거 하나 구성하는 것도 괜찮을 것 같네요.
<Work_ipeter> 그냥 뭐 코딩용에 마소클라우드(1T)를 쓸 예정입니다.
<Work_ipeter> 외장하드도 하나 있습니다.
<commania> 후아
<commania> 수강정정으로 리눅스강의 신청 성공했어요
<JasonJang> 이번 바둑 최종 결과가 어떨 것 같아요?
<JasonJang> 저는 5:0
<autowiz> 컴퓨터가 모든경우의 수를 계산한다고 했을때 어떤 알고리즘을 쓰는지 모르겠지만
<autowiz> 운이 좋으면 이기겠지만 이기기 힘들겠지요?
<ferendevelop> Work_ipeter: 그러면 256이 좋을 것 같습니다.
<Work_ipeter> 넹넹
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 저도 이번에는 왠지 컴퓨터가 이길 것 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz:  다만 완승은 아니고 한두판 정도는 지지 않을까요?
<HolyKnight> 진다면
<HolyKnight> 막판일듯유?
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 막판을 진다구요?
<HolyKnight> 그럴수있다는 얘기가
<HolyKnight> 있었슴다.
<ferendevelop> 흠 그런가요
<HolyKnight> 알파고가 경험만흘수록 강해지니까유
<HolyKnight> 티비에 나왔어유
<HolyKnight> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/digital/newsview/20160308121122371?RIGHT_HOT=R21
<autowiz> 예를들어서 컴퓨터 두대를 바닥을 두개 한다고 칩시다
<autowiz> 처리속도 용량을 제외시켜버릴 수 있는지 기술적으로는 정확히 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 정화화된 로직이 아니라 그때그때 결과값이 바뀔 수 있는 알고리즘이라고 하면
<autowiz> 거의 운에 따라서 결과가 나오지 않을까 하는 생각이 들었습니다.
<bluedusk> 아아
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶어요
<autowiz> 저도 오늘은 좀 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_ipeter> 아아...제가 혼자 해보려고 끙끙대고 있습니다.
<Gooos2> 흥..PIRC 못 쓰겠네 -_-;
<ferendevelop> 오늘 날씨가 넘 춥습니다ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 다들 맛점 하셨나요
<autowiz> 날씨 안좋을때는 몸조리 잘하시고
<autowiz> 감기 조심하세요
<autowiz> https://jigjang.wordpress.com/2016/03/07/%ec%83%9d%ec%82%b0%ec%84%b1-%ed%96%a5%ec%83%81%ec%97%90-%eb%8f%84%ec%9b%80%ec%9d%b4-%eb%90%98%eb%8a%94-%ec%9d%8c%ec%95%85/
<autowiz> 생산성 향상에 도움이 되는 음악 이라는 글 입니다.
<autowiz> 저희 팀원들을 위해서 제가 위 링크에 있는 , 상황에 맞는 노래를 불러주는건 어떨까 하는 생각을 ... 잠깐 .. 아주 잠깐   해봤씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Gooos2> 오호~ 유튜브링크 좋네요
<Gooos2> 잠깐만요. 불러주신다구요..?
<Gooos2> 하하하하하하.
<Gooos2> 생각으로만 가지고 계심이...ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 기회가 되면 녹음해서 들려드리겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (고문일려나요 하핫 )
<Gooos2> 하하하하하하하하하하하
<Gooos2> 기대하고 있겠습니다
<autowiz> 대부분의 홈페이지는 흰색을 바탕으로 만들어집니다. 그런데 옛부터 터미널에 익숙한 사람들은 가능하면 화면이 어두운걸 선호하는거 같다고 저는 생각합니다. 저도 그렇구요.
<autowiz> 브라우저에서 뭔가 지정을 하건 쿠키에서 지정을 하건해서 불필요한 흰색 부분은 가능한 배제한 웹페이지가 있으면 하는 바람이 조금 있습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 안녕하세요.
<melinuxchobo> -_-;;
<Gooos2> 안녕하세요
<melinuxchobo> 다른분들 잠수 중인가요?
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 :)
<melinuxchobo> 안녕하세요~~
<melinuxchobo> 제 우분투 맛탱이 나갔어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 어떤식으로 이상하신가요?
<melinuxchobo> 우분투 리눅스 15.10 사용하고 있구요.
<melinuxchobo> http://sergeswin.com/1062
<melinuxchobo> 링크대로
<melinuxchobo> 따라 했는데요. 로그인까지만, 마테 데스크탑으로 나오고 메뉴화면은 우분투 인터페이스로 나와요.
<melinuxchobo> 부팅 메뉴하고, 로그인화면을 우분투 데스크탑으로 되돌릴 방법은 없나요?
<matthewkim> 음 유니티 재설치 해보면 되려나요?
<melinuxchobo> 어떻게 하면되요?
<matthewkim> sudo apt-get insatll --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<matthewkim> sudo apt-get install unity
<matthewkim> 그런 경우를 겪어본적이 없어서 해결될려나 모르곘어요 ^^: 죄송해요
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 혹시 우분투 재설치하면 해결이 될까요?
<matthewkim> 아 안되셨나보네요
<melinuxchobo> 이상하게 부팅 메뉴화면 하구요. 로그인 화면이 마테 데스크탑이 나오고요.
<melinuxchobo> 로그인 하고나면 우분투 유니티 화면으로 표시되요.
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 이래서 함부로 따라하면 안되나 봐요...
<matthewkim> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/03/restore-default-login-screen-ubuntu-14-04/
<matthewkim> 이거 한번 따라해보세용 될지는 잘 모르겠지만 ^^;
<melinuxchobo> ㅇ.ㅇ;
<melinuxchobo> 리눅스를 1, 2년 써봤지만, 실력이 잘 늘지 않아서 힘드네요..
<melinuxchobo> 로긘 화면이 원래대로 돌아 왔어요.
<melinuxchobo> 로그인 화면이 원래대로 돌아 왔어요.
<melinuxchobo> 감사합니다.
<melinuxchobo> 여러분 바쁘세요?!
<ferendevelop>  melinuxchobo : 여기 상주하는 많은 분들이 각자 해야 할 일을 하시면서 짬짬히 보시는거라 하실 말씀 있으시면 그냥 남겨두면 누군가 나중에 답장을 해줄꺼에요.
<melinuxchobo> 그렇군요...
<JasonJang> melinuxchobo: 여기 irc #체널 토픽' 읽어 봤어요? ^^
<melinuxchobo> 아뇨 대신 이건 봤어요. "https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/IRC_%EC%9D%B4%EC%9A%A9_%EC%A0%95%EB%B3%B4"
<melinuxchobo> "IRC는 상담원들 집합소가 아닙니다. 질문에 즉각적으로 대답할 것이라는 고정관념은 버리세요. 반나절을 훨씬 넘겨서 답변할 수도 있습니다."
<JasonJang> ^^
<melinuxchobo> ^_^;;
<JasonJang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<autowiz> 오오 어쨌든 잘 돌아왔다니 다행입니다.
<melinuxchobo> 부팅 화면은 아직도 마테 인터페이스에요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 부팅화면이라고 하시면 로그인 화면 전의 것들 말씀하시는건가요?
<melinuxchobo> 네 부팅 화면에 GRUB...
<melinuxchobo> "몇 XX초 남았습니다." 하고 부팅 화면에 마테 로고가 나와요.
<autowiz> grub 설정파일을 어디서 다시 복구시키면 될거 같습니다만 . 테스트 한번 해보고 오겠습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 네
<matthewkim> grub2 는 부팅가능한 USB이미지 만들어서 들어간 다음에 복구해본 적이 있는데 더 나은방법이 있는지는 저도 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<matthewkim> http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<matthewkim> 이거는 제가 따라 해봤던건데 한번 보세용
<melinuxchobo> 지금 해볼게용~~
<matthewkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<PotatoGim> 드디어.. 사무실로...ㅜ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 감자님!
<PotatoGim> 옙! 안녕하세요~!
<ferendevelop> 어제 KBS 그 분이 감자님이셨나요?
<JasonJang> 당근 (응?) ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 당근이 아니고 감자셨다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 혹시모르니까 /boot/grub 디렉토리를 백업하시구요
<autowiz> ( rsync -a /boot/grub/ /boot/grub.bak 명령어 정도면 될거 같습니다 )
<autowiz> 이후에  sudo update-grub 한번 하고 경과를 봐야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 기다리기 지루하실까봐 그냥 해봤는데 , 저도 마태테마를 한번 설치해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<melinuxchobo> 네 -_-;;
<melinuxchobo> 헐!!!
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 네? KBS 그 분?
<melinuxchobo> 저요?
<melinuxchobo> 저는 그런 사람 아닙니다...
<melinuxchobo> 여전히 우분투 그룹메뉴가 마테 화면이구요. 종료할때 마테로고가 표시되요.
<autowiz> 아까 메타 설정 하실때 어떤 과정으로 해셨는지 알려주시겠어요 ? 참조하셨다는 url 은 있는데
<autowiz> 방법이 두가지 같네요
<melinuxchobo> 마테 설치 보고 한곳이 여기에요 "http://sergeswin.com/1062"
<autowiz> 그 url 을 보고 있습니다만 ppa 추가 하는방법하고 , 비공식버젼으로 전환하는 방법(1줄짜리 명령어) 이 있는거 같아서
<autowiz> 동일한 상황을 만들어서 테스트할려고 여쭤봅니다.
<melinuxchobo> 둘다 했어요.
<melinuxchobo> -_-;;
<autowiz> 위쪽건 에러나지 않던가요?
<melinuxchobo> 네 하고나니 부팅부터 로그인까지 마테 인터페이스 나오고요.
<melinuxchobo> 로그인 하고나서 주메뉴가 우분투 인터페이스로 표시가 되요.
<melinuxchobo> 제 부트메뉴 설정내역을 참고 하시는데 도움이 되실지 모르겠어요. "http://paste.ubuntu.com/15326396/"
<razgon_irccloud> 맥에서 scrivener의 구매는 괜찮은 선택인지요?
<autowiz> grub 화면은 될거같습니다 잠시만요
<melinuxchobo> 네.
<autowiz> dpkg -l | awk '{ print $2 }' | grep -i mate > mate.list
<autowiz> 혹시 모르니까 눈으로 한번더 확인하시고
<autowiz> sudo apt-get purge `cat mate.list`
<autowiz> sudo update-grub
<autowiz> 까지입니다. 로그인 화면은 지금 해보고 있습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 지금 보고 따라 할게요.
<matthewkim> 해피해킹 써보신분 있나요? 정말 편한가요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 해피해킹 쓴다고 행복해지진 않을겁니다. 기분이야 조금 좋겠지만
<autowiz> 좀 기다리시면 써보신분들이 나타나셔서 말씀을 해주실것이옵니다. ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 네 ㅋ 지금 리뷰들 보고 있는데 칭찬이 자자하길래 얼마나 좋은지 궁금해지네요
<autowiz> 기계식 키보드들은 대부분 비슷하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 아니지요 이렇게 말하면 욕먹습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 조금씩 특징들이 있고 사람마다 좋아하는게 다른데
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> 초반에 나왔던 회사의 상품명이었지요 그래서 유명하고
<autowiz> 요즘도 많은 메니아 층을 보유하고 있기도 합니다
<melinuxchobo> sudo apt-get purge `cat mate.list` 해봤는데요.
<melinuxchobo> 여기서
<melinuxchobo> cat mate.list 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 'cat mate.list' 정규식에 해당하는 패키지가 없습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 메시지가 떠요 -_-;;
<autowiz> 점을 잘못찍으신건 아니실까요?
<autowiz> back quote 입니다
<autowiz> 숫자 1 옆에 있는
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 아마 우림 1차일꺼요, 상호가 "말뚝곱창" 어제 2번째 갔는데...역시 맛있습디다. 몰랐죠??
<autowiz> 몰랐습니다. 그런곳이 있었군요
<lexlove> 곧 퇴근이네요. 좋은 밤 되세요.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<lexlove> 네 오즈님도요~~~~
<Gooos2> 퇴근은 칼퇴가 제 맛이죠!
<autowiz> 구~스님 칼퇴하시고 ㅎㅎ
<melinuxchobo> <autowiz>님 채팅창에 있는 명령어 그대로 복사 붙혀넣기 해도 문제 없나요?
<autowiz> 네 한글설명부분만 빼구요 ㅎㅎ
<melinuxchobo> 헐....
<autowiz> 에러가 나나요? ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 아뇨.
<melinuxchobo> 명령어가 작동해요.
<melinuxchobo> 이상해요. 그대로 보고 썼는데. 명령어가 작동을 안하는데, 복사 붙혀넣기 하니까 되요;;
<autowiz> ` '  이두개가 혹시 같은 글자로 보이시는 환경이신가요?
<JasonJang> (웃어서 미안합니다) ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 쉬프트를 누르면
<autowiz> ~     "    이런글자들입니다.
<melinuxchobo> 저는 ' 만 입력했어요   '만 입력 하면 되지 않나요?
<autowiz> 첫번째 줄은 '    (single quote) 이고
<autowiz> 두번째 줄은 ` (back quote) 입니다.
<autowiz> 의미가 달라집니다.
<autowiz> 물론 "  (double quote ) 도 의미가 조금 다릅니다.
<melinuxchobo> 헐~~~!!! @_@
<melinuxchobo> 노트북 부팅 중인데요.
<melinuxchobo> 부팅메뉴가 우분투 부팅메뉴가 맞는데 검은색으로 표시가 되요.
<autowiz> 배경그림이 빠져서 그런거 같습니다
<autowiz> 다시 복구하는방법을 찾아봐야 할거 같습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 그다음은 아무 화면도 나오지않아요.
<autowiz> 검은색으로 표시된다는거에대한 자세한 설명을 부탁드립니다.
<JasonJang> 각 그림을 저장하는 폴더가 따로 있기는 하죠.
<autowiz> 부팅하자마자 grub 화면 말씀하시는건가요?
<melinuxchobo> 네
<JasonJang> 그후 순서대로 표시되는 그림 파일들의 경로.
<autowiz> 거기 배경이 자주색이 아니라 검은색이라는 말씀이신가요? 부팅 관련 메뉴는 흰색 글자로 잘 보이시구요?
<autowiz> 메뉴가 통째로 안보이신다는건지 ㅠㅠ 이러면 안되는데
<melinuxchobo> grub 부팅 메뉴가 표시된다음에요.
<melinuxchobo> 그 다음에 화면이 통째로 표시가 안되요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 지금도 그런가요?
<melinuxchobo> 네
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 하드는 읽고 있는지 혹시 확인이 가능하신가요?
<melinuxchobo> 부팅중에 하드가 작동하고 있었는데요. 그 다음은 하드가 작동하지가 않는지 Led 불이 꺼져 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 네
<autowiz> ctrl + alt + F2 눌러보시겠어요?
<melinuxchobo> 네
<melinuxchobo> 화면이 표시되요
<melinuxchobo> 헐 이럴수가! 이런 세상이~~~
<autowiz> 로그인 하시구요
<melinuxchobo> 검은색 콘솔화면으로 우선 로그인 했어요.
<autowiz> sudo apt-get purge lightdm-gtk-greeter
<autowiz> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<autowiz> sudo apt-get install unity-greeter
<autowiz> 지금 상황이 똑같지는 않은거 같아서 이것저것 해보는 수 밖에 없을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 모르니 alt + F7 해서 지금도 검정화면인지 확인한번 해주시구요
<melinuxchobo> 헐 안되요.
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어디서 안된시나요? 재부팅 해도 같은 상황인가요?
<melinuxchobo> 재부팅 해볼게요.
<autowiz> shutdown -h now
<autowiz> 아 -r 이겠군요
<melinuxchobo> 우선 위에 있는 첫번째 명령어가 안통해요...
<melinuxchobo> 지금 재부팅 중이구요. 하드가 액세스 하는 중이에요.
<melinuxchobo> 화면이 깜빡였구요.
<melinuxchobo> 하드에 불이 안들어 와요.
<autowiz> 다시 ctrl + alt + F2 해보시면 거기는 나오나요?
<melinuxchobo> 혹시나 해서 ctrl + alt + F2 눌러서 로그인 했어요.
<melinuxchobo> 네
<autowiz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<melinuxchobo> 엄마가 밥먹으래요.
<melinuxchobo> 빨리 먹고 올게요 ;;
<autowiz> 재부팅 해보시고 나중에 뵐께요
<melinuxchobo> 네.
<autowiz> 저도 엄마가 밥먹으로 했으면 좋겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 저도.. ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 전 아직 어머니 밥 먹으라 하십니다! 하하
<melinuxchobo> 안녕하세요. 저 다시 돌아 왔습니다~~~
<melinuxchobo> 해봤는데 안되요. ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 오늘은 과식했네요.
<ferendevelop> 비빔면 4개에 볶음밥까지........
<melinuxchobo> 우와~~~
<ferendevelop> 볶음밥은 소장님 밥이 이상하게 두 번 오는 바람에 제가 먹었는데 배 불러 죽을 것 같아요..
<melinuxchobo> 지금 기분이 포만감이 쌓여 있을것 같아요...
<ferendevelop> 살짝 기분이 나쁠 정도로 부르네요..
<ferendevelop> 참, 위에 챗 로그 보니 부팅 이미지 부분에 문제가 있으시던데 정리하자면 GRUB 이후에 어떻게 진행이 되시는건가요?
<ferendevelop> GUI 로그인 화면 대신 그냥 터미널이 뜨시는건가요!
<ferendevelop> ?
<melinuxchobo> GRUB 화면은 거의 해결 되었는데요.
<melinuxchobo> 부팅후 로그인 화면이 떠야 하는데 검은색 화면만 떠요... ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 검은색 화면에 아무것도 안 떠있나요?
<melinuxchobo> 네...
<melinuxchobo> Ctrl+Alt+F1 누르면 로그인 화면은 떠요.
<ferendevelop> 콘솔도 안 뜨시는다는거네요?
<ferendevelop> 혹시 그래픽 카드가 NVidia 제품이신가요?
<melinuxchobo> 콘솔 화면은 떠요.
<melinuxchobo> 아뇨
<melinuxchobo> 인텔 내장 그래픽이요...
<ferendevelop> 아뇨아뇨
<melinuxchobo> ㅇ.ㅇ?
<melinuxchobo> 그래픽 카드가 내장이에요...
<melinuxchobo> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<ferendevelop> 부팅 후에 검정 화면이 콘솔 화면을 말씀하시는건가요, 아니면 아예 검정 화면(스크린을 꺼진 것처럼)이신가요?
<melinuxchobo> 후자요.
<ferendevelop> 콘솔 화면은 떠요 라는 말씀은 CTRL + ALT + F1 눌렀을 때 뜨신다는 말씀이시고요?
<melinuxchobo> 네
<melinuxchobo> 그래도 부팅 메뉴는 표시되요..
<ferendevelop> 어떤 작업 후에 그런 문제가 발생하신건가요?
<melinuxchobo> ㅇ.ㅇ!
<autowiz> /var/log/X.org.0.log 랑 Xorg.1.log 파일을 좀 볼 수 있을까요?
<autowiz> 그리고 아까 mate.list 파일도요 ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 어떻게 하면 볼수 있어요?
<ferendevelop> sudo cat /var/log/X.org.0.log
<autowiz> pastebin.com 에 올리셔도 되구요
<autowiz> 노트북을 가지고 오셔도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> melinuxchobo: 아니면 GRUB에서 nomodset 옵션 넣어보세요
<melinuxchobo> 그럼 GRUB에서  nomodset 해볼게요.
<ferendevelop> 네
<melinuxchobo> 들어갔어요~~~
<melinuxchobo> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ferendevelop> nomodset 적용하셨나요?
<melinuxchobo> 네
<ferendevelop> Grub 설정 파일 말고 부트 하실 때 수정하신거 맞으시죠?
<melinuxchobo> 대신 우분투 화면 해상도가 낮아 졌어요.
<melinuxchobo> 네
<ferendevelop> 아, 적용하시니 부팅은 정상적으로 되셨는데 해상도가 낮아 지셨다는 말씀이세요?
<melinuxchobo> 네
<ferendevelop> 처음에 우분투 설치하셨을 때는 부팅해도 해상도가 정상이셨나요?
<melinuxchobo> 아니요.
<ferendevelop> 그러면 그래픽 카드 문제인 것 같은데 지금 사용하고 계시는 우분투 버전이 몇 버전이시죠?
<melinuxchobo> 15.10 입니다~~~
<ferendevelop> CPU 아키텍쳐는요?
<melinuxchobo> 인텔 코어i3요.
<ferendevelop> 아아.. 몇 비트 CPu에요?
<melinuxchobo> 64비트요...
<melinuxchobo> ^^
<ferendevelop> 터미널에서 wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<ferendevelop> wget https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/15.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.4.0-0intel1_amd64.deb
<ferendevelop> dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.4.0-0intel1_amd64.deb
<ferendevelop> 해보세요
<melinuxchobo> 네..
<melinuxchobo> 헐~~~
<melinuxchobo> 의존성 문제가 생겼어요...
<ferendevelop> 뭐라고 뜨시나요?
<ferendevelop> 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<melinuxchobo> ttf-ancient-fonts 패키지는 설치하지 않았습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 의존성 문제 - 설정하지 않고 남겨둠.
<ferendevelop> sudo apt-get install  ttf-ancient-fonts
<melinuxchobo> 이라고 떠요...
<melinuxchobo> 네
<melinuxchobo> 잠시만요.
<melinuxchobo> 인텔 드라이버도 설치 했어요.
<ferendevelop> 지금 CUI 모드세요? GUI 모드세요?
<melinuxchobo> GUI 터미널에서요...
<ferendevelop> GUI 모드시라면 프로그램 목록 중에 Intel Graphics Installer라고 있을껀데 실행해보세요.
<melinuxchobo> 지금 설치 중이에요...
<ferendevelop> Installer에서 그래픽 카드 설치 중이신가요?
<melinuxchobo> 네...
<ferendevelop> 설치 완료되시면 재부팅 하시고 GRUB에서 nomodset 옵션 넣고 부팅해보세요.
<melinuxchobo> 네..
<ferendevelop> 아니다, 먼저 nomodset 옵션 없이 그냥 부팅해보시고 게속 같은 증상이시면 ctrl + alt + f1으로 콘솔 진입해서 재부팅 한뒤
<ferendevelop> nomodset 적용하고 부팅해보세요.
<ferendevelop> 일단 전 빨래물 들고 오겠습니다 =3=3
<melinuxchobo> 네~~~:
<melinuxchobo> 네.
<autowiz> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다 ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 네...
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 저녁 드셨어요?
<ferendevelop> 오전 / 오후팀이 세차 딱 2대 했더니 야간에 빨래 널것도 몇 개 없네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아직 못먹었습니다.
<ferendevelop> 저처럼 비빔면 4개 + 볶음밥 드시죠.
<ferendevelop> 저녁으로 비빔면 4개를 먹고 출근했는데 소장님 밥이 두 번 오는 바람에....
<ferendevelop> melinuxchobo: 아직 덜 되셨어요?
<melinuxchobo> 네..
<melinuxchobo> 이상하게  드라이버 설치가 오래걸리네요...;;
<ferendevelop> 원래 드라이버 설치가 오래 걸리는 편입니다.
<melinuxchobo> 지금 드라이버 설치 끝났어요.
<melinuxchobo> 재부팅 해볼게요.
<ferendevelop> 넵, 그냥 재부팅하세요. 옵션 넣지 말고요.
<melinuxchobo> 네.
<melinuxchobo> 우와!!!
<ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<melinuxchobo> 됬어요!!!!
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 감격 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 다행입니다
<melinuxchobo> 다시 한번 재부팅 해볼게요...
<autowiz> feren 님 대단대단
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<melinuxchobo> 아까 autowiz 님 가리쳐 주신대로 해봤는데요.
<melinuxchobo> 두번 시도 해봤는데, 우분투 데스크탑 화면이 나왔어요.
<melinuxchobo> 그런데 다시 재부팅 하였는데, 계속 검색은 화면만 나왔어요...
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 지금은 완전 해결 되신거죠?
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 네... ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 여러분 감사하요. ㅠㅠ
<melinuxchobo> 여러분 감사해요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<melinuxchobo> autowiz 님, ferendevelop님 수고 하셨습니다.
<melinuxchobo> ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> melinuxchobo님도 고생하셨습니다.
<melinuxchobo> 저 이제 공부 해야겠어요.  자주 올게요. 도와 주셔서 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 안녕히가세요~
<melinuxchobo> 네!~~~
<ferendevelop> 다시 심심해졌네요.
<ferendevelop> 근데 저 분 닉네임 가만 읽어 보니깐 "나 리눅스 초보"네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아, 물론 비하의 의도는 없었습니다.
<autowiz> 이제 보셨단 말입니가 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네ㅋㅋ 가만 보고 있으니 그렇네요
<ferendevelop> 이번에 갤럭시 S7 엄청 잘 나왔네요.
<ferendevelop> 아이폰 6S에서 마음이 움질일라 합니다 킁킁
<autowiz> 저는 LG 빠 라서 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 쭉 아이폰 쓸라고 했는데 이번에는 갤럭시에 마음이 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지금은 4 인가요?
<ferendevelop> 제 아이폰요?
<autowiz> 네
<ferendevelop> 5 사용 중입니다.
<autowiz> 최신이군요
<ferendevelop> 얼마 전에 SK가 아이폰 4 판매 하는거보니 몇 달전에 나온 것 같더라구요~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4570537&cpage=&mbsW=search&select=stt&opt=1&keyword=%C1%D6%BD%C4
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아까 쓰레기통 비우는데 손님 한 명이 쓰레기통 냄새 난다고 자기 가고 비워 달라고 하네요ㅋ
<pchero_work> ????
<ferendevelop> 주유소 일하는데 주유기 4개 사이 사이 쓰레기통이 한 개씩 있는데 그걸 10시에 비워줘야 해서 비우고 있는데
<ferendevelop> 갑자기 주유하던 손님이 쓰레기통에서 쓰레기 냄새가 난다고 자기 주유 끝나고 가면 비워 달라네요ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work>  OMG...
<razgon_irccloud> 리하이요
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 LG G5 에 맘이 가든데..ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 별거 아닐수 있지만 약간은 특이한 형태가 좋아 보임. 마치 프랑스의 생샤몽 돌격전차나 푸조와 같은 약간 특이한 형태의 ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 근데 마음은.... 설현..ㅋSOL^^
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 근데 항상 말은 이렇게 해도..
<ferendevelop> 돈 아까워서 못 삽니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 창조경제 http://baseballpark.khan.co.kr/data/geditor/1603/2106261933_a5dea23f_C3A2C1B6B0E6C1A6.png
<pchero_work> 돈도 받네요...
<HolyKnight> 글게유 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 비가 옵니다 주륵주륵
<ferendevelop> 다들 계시는 곳에도 비가 오네요?
<ferendevelop> 아, 비가 오나요?
<razgon_irccloud> 여기도 비온당.
<ferendevelop> 오늘은 주유소 우산을 써야겠어요.
<autowiz> 음음
<autowiz> 오늘도 36분 밖에 안남았습니다.
<ferendevelop> 컴백했습니다
<ferendevelop> 앗 죄송합니다, 개인 챗에 보내야 하는걸 실수했네요.
<HolyKnight> 오늘자 주식 매매일지 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<razgon_irccloud> HolyKnight: 님 주식하세요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 초식을 보니 전업이신거 같기도 한데.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 전업이 아니구유. 작년 12월에 첨 시작해봤어유
<HolyKnight> 도서관에 책 빌려서 공부중이에유.
<ferendevelop> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/03/08/story_n_9405586.html
<ferendevelop> 벤츠, 포르쉐가 BMW 설립 100주년을 축하해주었다합니다, 엄청 멋지네요
<HolyKnight> 하
<HolyKnight> 벤츠 사고 싶네유 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 전 스파크라도 있었음 좋겠습니다ㅠ
<autowiz> 아이고 홀녀님 테마주 에서 손해가 많으시네요 ㅠㅠ
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 그냥 샤오미 자전거만 있어도..
<razgon_irccloud> 기사님.
<razgon_irccloud> 대선주하세요. 테마하신다면
<razgon_irccloud> 총선이후에 대선주들 갑니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 반기문하고 김무성. 안철수 위주로
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ 알아봐야게떠유
<razgon_irccloud> 굳나잇.. 잔다.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 방송사고.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 굳나잇요. 안녕히 주무세요
<ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: ㅎㅎ 저도 놀랬습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 컨트롤러 노드 리붓 시켰다가 아주 식겁했네요...
<razgon_irccloud> 리하이요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razgon_irccloud> 어서오세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-09
<yjm> 안녕하세용
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yjm> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 간만에  식겁 하셨군요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 가상머신들이 응답이 없어서요...
<Work^Seony> 사수가 뭔일이냐고 묻고, 부랴부랴 급하게 전체 메일 돌리고... ㅎㅎ
<yjm> vm으로 우분투 설치하니
<yjm> 이상하게 깔려서 듀얼부팅만 사용중..ㅠㅜ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요/.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yjm> ㅎㅇ
<autowiz> 큰문제 없이 마무리 된건가요? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 오픈스택에서 L3 네트워크를 담당하는 에이전트를 재시작해주니까 원상복귀 됐네요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수는 이제 점점 오픈스택에 대한 불신이 커지고...
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 "가상"이라는게 신뢰하기 좀 힘들긴 해요
<yjm> 가상하니 vm머신에서 간단한 동영상 재생 프로그램이 재생 안될때 깊은빡침이 잇어서.... 데이터 잠시 주고 받고 빼고는 무조건 듀얼부팅을.,... 쿨럭
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<yjm> 뭔 영상재생 코덱이랑 다설치해라고해서 했더니
<yjm> 화면이 안나오더라고요
<yjm> 듀얼부팅해서 들어와서하니 코덱안깔아도 재생되서.. 더놀랜
<autowiz> 재생할때 그래픽카드의 지원을 받느냐 안받는냐에 따른 차이가 생길 수 있습지요.
<autowiz> 옵션을 키면 재생이 될 지도 모르겠습니다만
<yjm> 그런데 웃긴거는 동영상 플레이어나 다른거는 다되는데 직접 코딩한거만 안되더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 이게 뭔지 답답하네요 ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 파일 복사해서 듀얼부팅해서 부팅하면 또잘되고
<yjm> 흠.. 뭔가 문제가 있긴한가 봅니당
<autowiz> 동영상 코덱에 따라서
<autowiz> (동영상을 만들때 사용한 코덱에 따라서 )
<autowiz> 재생할때도 코덱을 맞춰서 써줘야 하는데
<yjm> 아마 이게 내장 코덱 사용하는거같은데 똑같은 우분투 버젼인데 안되는거도...ㅠ
<autowiz> 하드웨어 랑 같이 동작하는 코덱도 있어서요 특히 해상도가 높은경우
<yjm> 흠... 해상도는 낮아서..
<yjm> 해상도가 320
<yjm> 이였을텐디
<yjm> 흐흠..에라이!
<yjm> 저도모릅니다!
<yjm> 촤하핳!
<autowiz>  vm 에서 비디오 가속 옵션은 켜보셨나요?
<yjm> 넹..
<yjm> 그런데 그거 찾다보니 다른 예제 있억서
<yjm> 똑같은 파일을 가지고 열어보니 잘되는거는 잘되더라고요
<yjm> 다른방법으로 여는거긴했는데
<yjm> 뭐가 문제인줄은 알아야지 해결하는데
<yjm> 아 맞다 궁금한게 잇는데 한컴퓨터에서 동시에 윈도우랑 우분투 부팅해서 사용할수있나요? 예를들어 듀얼모니터를 가정했을때 왼쪽은 윈도우 오른쪽은 우분투
<Work^Seony> 향후 30년 내에도 그런 게 나올 가능성은 없어보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 흠.
<yjm> 그런 원격으로 한건가보넹..
<yjm> ㅎㅎ...
<yjm> 막 찾아서 하시더라고요..
<yjm> 부럽구러..
<Work^Seony> 현재 소프트웨어 기술력이, 멀티코어 프로세스 분배도 제대로 못하는 실정입니다
<autowiz> 하이퍼 바이저 기능을 이래저래 활용하면
<ipeter> 흠..
<yjm> 멀티코어 프로세스 분배라고 하시니 던파 생각나네요
<yjm> 던파 멀티코어를 감지는 했는데 코어 하나만사용하는..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 정말 그렇게되면 정말 좋겠는데.. 현재는 그냥 피씨를 두대...사용하는 실정이군요..
<ipeter> 휴..프로젝트 하나 스터디 진행하려고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 가상머신 성능 좋잖아요.  걍 버츄얼박스 같은거 쓰면 되죠
<yjm> 아니면 거 보드에 씨퓨 2개 박고하는걸 사야...ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보드에 씨퓨 2개 박는건 옛날부터 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 지금도 쓰이고 있구요
<yjm> 네
<yjm> 그거 사서
<yjm> 듀얼로 부팅을 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래도 동시에 os 2개를 부팅하는건 안됩니다
<ipeter> 한국애플에서는 맥북을 사면 비츠 헤드폰을 하나 주네요.
<ipeter> 18-17만원 하는데 그럴꺼면 그냥 가격을 내렸으면 싶네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 비츠 헤드폰 가격만큼 비싸지 않나요?
<yjm> 그런거 보면 항상..ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 이벤트로 끼워주지말고 그가격을 할인해줘...
<yjm> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 그냥 그 가격을 할인해주지..ㅠ 안타깝더군요.
<ipeter> 모르겠습니다. 요즘 환율이 올라서 따지고보면 그래도 저렴해 보이는(?) 가격입니다.
<ipeter> 게다가 저는 학교 찬스 이용해서 교직원할인으로 살 수 있어서 더더욱 그런지 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 맥북을 사서 윈도우 듀얼부팅시킬까 고민입니다.
<yjm> 학교 할인은..ms가 최고..
<yjm> ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 학생한테는 관대한 ms
<ipeter> 여기서 듀얼부팅 이야기 나오니 생각나서 맥북 말해봤어요.
<yjm> ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 제가 말한거 개발하는분있으면 표창장감..
<ipeter> 학생할인으로 서피스 프로4 알아보니..왜케 비싸나요? 마소가 미친건지... 좀 의아합니다.
<yjm> 일단 얇게한거도 그렇고
<yjm> 성능이
<yjm> 기존애들이랑은 다르니깐요ㅎ
<yjm> 일반 고사양 노트북을 그렇게 얇게 집어넣어놨으니
<yjm> 노트북보고 그거보면 따지고 보면 그렇게 막비싼거 같지도않은거같습니다
<yjm> 삼성 완제품 pc저번에 보니 200만원인데 씨퓨 i5 4690 에 gt 650인가 달려잇는거 보고 기겁한..
<ipeter> 하긴 제가 눈이 높아져서 램 16기가만 헥헥거리며 찾고 있어서요.
<ipeter> 2백만원이 훌쩍 넘더군요.
<yjm> 그냥 맘편하게 그램그램이나
<yjm> 찾아서 구매하셔야 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 뭐 곧 있으면 맥북프로 최고사양이 제 손으로...
<yjm> 애플애플열매..
<yjm> 윈도우맨이라서 그런지는 몰라도 개인적으로는 서피스가 가지고싶네요
<yjm> 프로로
<yjm> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 저는 MS를 싫어해서 리눅스를...
<Gooos> 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 이세돌이랑 알파고 붙나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 오늘 한국시간으로 오후 1시에 합니다
<ipeter> 네이버에서 중계해줘요.
<Gooos> 바둑을 잘 몰라서 봐도 별재미는 없겠지만 기대는 되네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 바둑을 몰라서 걍 결과만 보려구요
<Gooos> 오늘 부분일식도 있데요
<ipeter> 전 바둑 아주 기초적인 아주 아주 아주 조금은 알아서 함 보고 싶은데, 근무시간중에 될런지 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 예전에 미국인 친구중에 바둑할줄 아는 사람 있어서 가끔 인터넷으로 같이 두고는 했어요.
<yjm> ?
<yjm> 당신은 히카루(고스트 바둑왕)입니까?
<yjm> 혹시..아이디가... 사이는 아니십니까?
<yjm> 아이고 또막혔네
<yjm> 니코틴 충전해야지
<autowiz> 예전에 주말이었는지
<autowiz> 꼭 바둑중계하는 시간이 있었거든요
<autowiz> 자석으로 된 바둑판 수직을 세워놓고 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 이제는
<ipeter> 바둑 채널이 생겨버리고, 공중파에서는 바둑 중계가 없어지네요.
<ipeter> 예전에는 꽤 방송해줬는데 말이죠.
<samahui_tp> 근데 요즘 왠만하면 다 케이블이나 IP TV를 설치해서 보니까 바둑채널 나오자나요
<samahui_tp> 전 바둑 두는것도 다 까먹은지라...
<samahui_tp> 남자는 오목이죠
<Gooos> 그렇죠.남자는 오목이죠
<ipeter> 옷
<ipeter> 사마휘님 계셨군요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<Work^Seony> 남자는 알까기 아니었나요? ㅋ
<yjm> 시청률이 안나오니
<yjm> 자동적으로 ..
<autowiz> 주말에 하던 권투 중계 이런것도 뭐 같은 맥락으로다가 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오오... 서울대학교 IP다
<barami> .....
<Work^Seony> barami, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 학생이신가요?
<barami> 저 바라미입니다.
<JasonJang> 졸업했죠. 오오오래젼에 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 잘 모르겠네요
<barami> 아 제가 아는분이 아니네요.;;
<barami> 아이디가 비슷하셔서요.
<JasonJang> 저는 아는...ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 이 채널에 2008년인가 2009년도부터 와있었는데 저도 처음 뵙는군요
<JasonJang> 아닐걸요, 아는 ...예전 바라미'님 아뇨?
<JasonJang> 아니라면, 또이름 우연의 일치
<barami> 제가 프리노드는 거의 안와서요.
<JasonJang> 저+오즈님+...는 바라미님 오프에서 한두번 봤었는데...
<Work^Seony> 올해 LISA 컨퍼런스는 보스턴에서 하는 군요!  보내달라고 해야겠다
<Work^Seony> 환영식이 무리했던듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 보스턴 이면...
<autowiz> 서니님 가는데만해도 한참 걸리시겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 보스턴이면 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 깡촌 시골로 가는 것만 아니라면요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 써니님 최신 맥북 가지고 오시나요.
<ipeter> 제가 다 두근거리네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 저+오즈님+...는 바라미님을 오프에서 한두번 봤었는데... barami님 격 안나요?
<Work^Seony> 받으면 갖고가는데, 아마 못받을 거 같네요
<barami> 재성님은 기억합니다. :)
<barami> 방재성님이었었나요..
<barami> 다른분인가..;;
<JasonJang> 방재성님 있죠, 요즘은 irc 활동은 안하고 얼굴책하고
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 4~5월에 맥북 신형 발표하지 않나요?
<JasonJang> 구플, 등에서는 간혹 보여요.
<barami> jason 님이 어느분이셨더라..
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 그렇겠죠?
<JasonJang> 저는 장 제순. ㅎ
<JasonJang> = 분도보다 늙은 이.
<ipeter> 그때 사시는게 더 낫지 않았을까요?
<Work^Seony> 제 돈 주고 사는 것도 아닌데요...
<JasonJang> 여의도, 도림동? 등에서 뵜었는데...암튼 한참 못 봤었네요! 반갑습니다.
<barami> 얼핏 기억나는거 같은데. 잘 안나네요.. 제가 사람을 잘 기억 못해서요.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 구입신청해서 2-3달은 걸려야 받을 수 있는 물건을, 5월에 나와서 신청하면 앞으로 한 6개월은 더 기다려야합니다
<Work^Seony> 걍 대충 쓰고 말죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 기억이 날듯말듯 ㅠㅠ
<barami> 그때 아마 분도님하고 술자리에서 이야기 했었던 적 있는거 같은데.. ~_~
<JasonJang> 괜챦아요, 포럼과 flickr 에 보면 바라미님 사진도 있을꺼요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 아침에 오픈스택 때문에 식겁해서 일하기 힘들군요.  4시 반에 퇴근해야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 크게 놀랐군요?
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ  좀 컸어요 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 으어
<yjm> github겨우 연동했네.. 처음쓰니 뭐가 뭔지 알아야지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 서울대 자연대학 연구 경쟁력 보고서가 나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20160309030920130&RIGHT_REPLY=R17
<autowiz> 힘만 센 아빠는 아무런 도움이 되지 못했다...
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/segyetimes/videos/983407738407237/
<ipeter> 흠..
<ipeter> 그래도 해외 석학들이 서울대는 좀 아네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<yjm> ㅠ
<yjm> 지잡은 광광 웁니다
<autowiz> 요즘 몸에 자꾸 힘이없는게 , 힐링을 좀 받아야 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<yjm> 여자친구만 생긴다면 몸에 활력이 날꺼같습니다(모쏠의 한숨)
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 와이프가 집에 없으면 활력이 생기는데...
<yjm> 다들 성공하신분들이시넹...
<yjm> 연애하고싶다
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 이렇게 될줄알았으면 실업계 가서 기술이나 배워 자동차 공장에나 갈껄 그랬습니다.. 머리도 힘들도 몸도 힘들고
<yjm> 마음도 힘드네요
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎ 대화가 급 재미있어집니다.
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 그런데 여기 아저씨들만있는거같아서 평소에 하던 인터넷 채팅 처럼 인터넷 용어쓰기가 좀 민망해서 될수있는대로 안쓰는데 뇌를 안거치고 나오는거는 어쩔수가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 여기 계신 분들이야 다들 컴퓨터 하시는 분들이니 인터넷 용어야 왠만하면 다 아는데, 쓰기가 싫더라구요
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 하도 보다보니 뇌를 안거치고 써버리는 놀라움
<yjm> 디씨를 10년이상이나햇더니 몸이 먼저반응해버립니다
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 비록 채팅이라도 글이 점잖으면 새로 들어오시는 분들도 말투가 좀 다르구요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 애들 하는 말투로 채팅하면, 새로 오시는 분들도 아마 첫인상이 좀 안좋을듯 싶어요
<yjm> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 ㄷㄷㄷ , ㅎㅎㅎ , ㅋㅋㅋ 빼고는 극혐입니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 극혐이라는 단어도 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한번은 좀 심각한 이야기 하고 있는데 자꾸만 ㅋㅋㅋ 달아서 뚜껑열린적이 ....
<Work^Seony> 그게, "극도로 혐오"스럽다는 말을 줄인건데, 사실 말을 잘 보면 그닥 혐오스러운건 아니거든요
<autowiz> 꺅....   저도모르게 그만
<Work^Seony> 예전에 나혼자산다에서 전현무가 절에 가서 1박 2일 하고왔거든요
<Work^Seony> 거기서 전현무가 어떤 스님에게 상담을 신청하는데,
<Work^Seony> 그 스님보고 상당히 놀랬어요
<autowiz> 어떤 부분이요?
<Work^Seony> 정말 바른 자세에 잔망스러운 움직임도 없고, 말투도 쓸데없는 말 없이 꼭 해야할 말만 점잖게 하시더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아... 정말 그거 보면서 나도 저러고 싶다는 생각이 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 관심 있으시면 찾아서 보세요.  최근에 한 거에요
<autowiz> 저도 .. .사실 그런... 쿨럭...
<Work^Seony> 말도 쓸데없는 추임새도 안넣고, 아주 바른 자세에서 몸을 뒤척이지도 않고 얘기하시거든요
<autowiz> 머리도 3달전에 삭발을 ...  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 굉장히 감명 받았어요
<Work^Seony> 영상 한 번 찾아봐드리죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://www.ondemandkorea.com/i-live-alone-e144.html
<Work^Seony> 44:00부터 보시면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 아마 한 5분 정도? 될 거에요
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 밖에 없습니다.
<autowiz> 이 사랑을 어떻게 갚아야 할까요?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그만큼 제가 놀랬단거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 대화하면서 쓸데없는 말을 많이 하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그런걸 좀 줄이고 싶은데..
<autowiz> 이런 ... 저 사이트는 USA / Canada 전용이군요 ㅎㅎ 제가 찾아보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 헐 그걸 또 몰랐네
<Work^Seony> 그러면 bada.tv 한 번 가보세요
<autowiz> 회차가 있으니가 금방 찾을겁니다 바로 찾아서 한번 보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 넵
<yjm> 이런.. 니코틴 충전하고 왔더니 디스커넥트
<yjm> 점심시간이 30분이나 남았다니...너무 고통스럽습니다
<autowiz> 30분 밖에 안남았다는 식상한 이야기는 하지 않겠습니다.
<autowiz> 30분의 시간 ... 그러니까 1800 초 를 1초 또 1초 소중히 해주시길 바라옵니다.
<yjm> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yjm> 할당량 겨우겨우 다채우고 나니 시간이 은근히 많이 남네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 역시 처음하는건 엄청 간단한건데 엄청 오래걸려서.. 너무 고통스럽네요
<JasonJang> www.stumbleupon.com 사이트 접속 되는 분? 거수 PLZ
<Work^Seony> 저요
<JasonJang> 한국만 차단됐나? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안됩니다
<yjm> 한국 아이피 차단한거같네요
<JasonJang> 것 참, 우회를 해야하나~ 참눼~
<yjm> 통신사쪽에서나 정부에서 막았으면 익숙한 아이들이 나와야되는데 안나오는걸로 봐서는 한국 아이피를 막은게 분명한거 같습니다
<autowiz> 어라? 저는 프록시로도 접속이 안되는
<autowiz> (무언가 이상하네요 , 저는 프록시 로도 접속이 안되옵니다만)
<Gooos> 사이트 자체에 반응이 없는거같은데요..?
<autowiz> AWS 통해서 들어가니 뭔가 뜨긴뜨네요
<yjm> 흠
<yjm> 사이트에 핑도 안날아가네요
<autowiz> 핑 은 간혹 퐁을 못만나고 외롭게 돌아오는 경우가 있습니다.
<yjm> 아재개그...ㅠ
<Gooos> 아..이런개그..좋아하면 안되는데...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 오.. 오늘
<yjm> 롤챔스하넹
<yjm> 좋은 수면제
<yjm> 자기전에 롤챔스 틀어놓고 보고있으면 쥐도 새도 모르게 딮슬맆 할 수 있습니다
<Gooos> 전 오히려 못 자요. 자꾸 보게 되서 ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 롤챔스 보시는분이신가요?!
<autowiz> 프록시 통해서 들어가보니 뭐 원만 조금 돌다가 계속 리프레쉬 하네요 , 저만 그런지는 모르겠습니다만.
<razgon_irccloud> 간간히 봅니다.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 무슨 사이트인가요?
<autowiz> 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 네
<Gooos> 전 잘 챙겨보는편입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ?
<yjm> 롤챔스 보면 어그로 핑퐁만 하면 노잼의 끝인디
<Gooos> IEM 결승도 어쩌다보니 생방으로 봤네요;
<JasonJang> ferendevelop: www.stumbleupon.com 입니다.
<yjm> 그거 해외팀있어서 나름
<yjm> 아스트랄한 경기 나오던데
<yjm> 한국사람들 게임하는거 기계처럼해서
<yjm> 보다보면 어느세 잠자고있었습니다
<yjm> 그래서 불면증이 오는날밤이면 일부러 폰으로 재방 보면서 누워있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Gooos> 때론 하는거보단 보는게 더 재밌기도 하네요
<yjm> ㅋ
<yjm> 요즘에는 이영호 아프리카 티비 자주 시청하는데 그게 더재미있더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> JasonJang: 저도 VPN 통해도 접속이 안되네요.
<JasonJang> ^^
<yjm> 저사이트가 그런데 뭐하는 사이트인가요?
<yjm> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> yjm: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=www.stumbleupon.com%2F
<yjm> ㄷ
<autowiz> http://pastebin.com/wTscirx7
<autowiz> 집안 어르신들은 절에 자주 다니십니다만.
<autowiz> 저는 어릴때 이후로는 절에 잘 안갔는데 , 108 배가 하고싶어지는 하루 입니다.
<autowiz> 맨날 메신저 , 전화기, 또 다른 몇몇 알람들 ... 다 내려놓고 나 자신에 좀 집중 할 수 있는 시간을 가져야 할거 같습니다.
<yjm> ㄸ
<ferendevelop> 현대 카드 왔어요 +_+ 엄청 예쁘네요.
<PotatoGim> 레드?!
<yjm> 레드하면 레드불이죠
<yjm> 날개가 달릴듯합니다
<ferendevelop> PotatoGim: 체크카드입니다 이건!
<yjm> ì·¤
<yjm> 이세돌 시작했나보군요
<autowiz> 현대카드 판촉사원이 왔다는 말인가요?
<autowiz> 가끔 ... 아닌데 판촉은 정유사에서 오는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<yjm> 판촉이라고 해야될지
<yjm> 심심하면 저한테 와서 카드 만들어달라고하고는 현금준다고 하는경우도 있긴했었습니다
<autowiz> 잘 생기셔서 그런가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 헤에...
<yjm> 남자였는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저위에 판촉은 주유소 판매 프로모션의 의미 입니다.
<yjm> 흠
<autowiz> 남자도 남자 좋아할 수 있지요 ... 암....
<yjm> 그렇군요
<yjm> 저쪽은
<yjm> ㅋ?
<yjm> 자..잠시만요
<autowiz> 같이 영화도 보고 밥도 먹고
<yjm> ;
<autowiz> 손도 잡고 ^^
<yjm> 찰지구나
<yjm> 찰지구나	지식iN 오픈국어 도움말 새창으로열기 엉덩이를 때릴 때 찰싹소리에 흥을 넣어 하는 말. 엉덩이를 때릴 때 찰싹소리에 흥을 넣어 하는 말. 엉덩이를 때린 후에 손 끝에서부터 오는 짜릿한 비트에 적절하게 쓰인다. 엉덩국 이라는..
<autowiz> 엉덩이에만 쓰는 말일려나요?
<yjm> 흠 저게 유명하게 된게
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 아뇨, 신청한 카드가 왔어요ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 엉덩국이라는 블로거가 '홍콩행 Dog2바'라는 짧막한 만화를
<yjm> 그리고
<yjm> 유명해졌습니다
<autowiz> feren ㅎㅎ 그럴거 같았습니다. 신용카드 받아봤을려나요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 신용카드는 받아본 적이 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 크래딧 카드는 잘 써야합니다. 정말 많이들 하는말이 저도 그렇습니다만 .50만원 쓴거 같은데 70~100만원 청구 됩니다.
<yjm> ㄸㄷ
<autowiz> 그래서 내역서를 보면 또 100만원이 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 정말 신중히 생각하고 써야합니다.
<ferendevelop> 저야 아직 체크카드니깐요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 크리스마스 카드도 신중히 써야합니다.
<ferendevelop> WinServer 언어 변경이 안되네요?
<yjm> 교통카드도 신중히 써야합니다
<JasonJang> 바둑티브이 보는 중인데, 해설자1인이 도안구'님 같은데?!   좀 달라 보이기도 하고...
<autowiz> 밑도 끝도 없이 WinServer 언어라고 하면
<yjm> 일단 아시고싶은 내용을
<yjm> 검색하시고
<yjm> 모르는걸 물어보시는게;
<autowiz> 윈도우즈서버 기본언어 설정이 다른언어로 안바뀐다는 말씀이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 바둑티브이 보는 중인데, 해설자*중에서* 1인이 도안구'님 같은데?!   좀 달라 보이기도 하고...
<autowiz> 언어 변경이 잘 안되면
<ferendevelop> Windows Server 2012 R2 Datacenter를 사용 중인데 영문에서 한국어로 변경 할려고 언어를 추가하고 재부팅을 시도 했습니다만 적용이 안됩니다.
<autowiz> 해당 국가 언어를 배우면 되지 않겠습니까? 어허헛 어허헛
<yjm> 허헣
<yjm> 컴퓨터를 다루니 컴퓨터 언어인 2진수를 배워 01로 대화를 해봅시다
<autowiz> 2~3개국어 정도는 다들 하잖아요 하핫
<autowiz> 저는 2개 국어 밖에 못합니다만.... 경상도 국어랑 경기도 국어를 할 줄 앏니다.
<ferendevelop> 아.. 해결했습니다ㅠㅠ
<yjm> https://technet.microsoft.com/ko-kr/library/dn303416.aspx
<yjm> 이런게 나오더군용
<yjm> 아
<yjm> ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 언어 설정 화면에서 가만이 두니깐 그제서야 한국어 추가설치 파일이 있는데 다운로드 받을꺼냐고 물어보네요..
<yjm> 지나가던 아주 이
<yjm> 쁜여자가 갑자기 결혼하자 라고 말해주면 좋겟당
<autowiz> 정말 그런일이 생긴다면 꽃뱀인지 의심부터 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오.
<ipeter> 알파고 이세돌 재미있네요.
<yjm> 전 그럼 아미고를 하겠습니다
<yjm> 옜날에 애들 군대간다고할때 아미고 음악 불러줬는뎅
<yjm> 아이고 일하러갑니다
<autowiz> 수고하십시요~~
<autowiz> 생각해보니까 극혐이라는 단어 어린 회사 직원이 쓰는거랑 인터넷 게시판도 보통 연령층이 좀 낮은곳에서 보기만 했던 말이거든요
<autowiz> 절대 평소에 입으로도 손으로도 쓰지 않는 말인데
<autowiz> 평소에 안쓰는 정도가 아니라 생전 써본적이 없는데.
<autowiz> 요즘 단축어, 신조어 싫다고 말하다보니 갑자기 기억이 났는지 , 제가 한말에 그런게 들어가 있었네요
<autowiz> 사무실에 처박혀서 자중하고 있겠습니다~
<JasonJang> 자중할 필요 없어여. 걍 나오세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 아닙니다. 소인 정신수양을 마치고 그때 내려가겠사옵니다.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 정신수양 ㄷㄷㄷ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter> 이세돌이 뒤집는것 같다고 하네요.
<ipeter> 직장에서 봐서 해설을 들을수는 없어서 그냥 댓글로만 확인하였습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 구글 넥서스5X쓰시는분?
<JasonJang> 내가 바둑 두거나/볼줄 도 모르지만... 195분만에 승패가 갈리는 듯.
<autowiz> 으아~  완전 체력전 이네요
<autowiz> 컴퓨터 쪽도 베터리로 대회 치뤄야 하는거 아닌가요?
<JasonJang> 흐흐흐
<autowiz> 말하고 보니 의외로 설들력 있는거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 설득력 ..
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 와.
<ipeter> 알파고가 이겼네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 이긴것도 아니고
<ipeter> 불계승입니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 하네요.
<ipeter_> 어?
<ipeter_> 알파고 네이버 인터뷰 떴네요.
<ipeter_> 알파고 인터뷰: 101010101100001011010111111000101101010101111010000010101000100101110101010
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 핸드폰 넥서스 5x로 변경해볼까 합니다.
<matthewkim> 알파고 인터뷰 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: 저는 갤럭시 S7이 자꾸 끌리네요, 비싸서 못 사지만 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 저는 아이폰5s 그냥 몇년 더 쓰려구요.
<ipeter_> 이상하게 핸드폰에 욕심이 안나네요.
<ipeter_> 아이패드 에어2 구매해서 이렇게 잘 쓸줄 몰랐어요.
<ferendevelop> 전 태블릿은 있으면 좋고, 없어도 그만이라길래 포기했습니다
<matthewkim> 자기전에 유튭 영상 보면서 놀기에 좋습니다 태블릿 :D
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 원래 태블릿은 자기 전, 화장실 전용이라 배웠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 오 딱 제가 쓰는 용도네요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ원래 태블릿이 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 휴대전화가 블랙베리여서 화면이 유튜브 보기에는 좀 작아서 ㅋㅋ 태블릿을 하나 구매했었습니다
<ferendevelop> 저는 한 번도 아이폰 5가 작다고 느껴본 적이 없는데 최근에 YouTube 동영상을 보다 보니, 가끔 작다는걸 느끼네요. ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 지금이 딱 태블릿을 구매하기 좋은 타이밍이군요 ㅋㅋ 15만원선에서 리퍼 제품 아주 딱입니다!
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ 고민 해봤습니다만, 그냥 안 살려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 언젠가는 정말 인공지능이랑 인터뷰 하는 날이 올지도 모르겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ]
<razgon_irccloud> 15만원선 리퍼제품이 뭐있죠?
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/251528
<matthewkim> dell venue 시리즈나 ASUS에서 나오는 태블릿이 대게 저렴해요 :)
<razgon_irccloud> 그건 kpug. kr에서 stufp 타블렛으로 충분해서요
<matthewkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ 사실 싼거라 성능이 별로긴해요 ㅋ 걍 유튭정도 ^^;
<razgon_irccloud> 그리고 타블렛은 중국제거 커스텀이 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 마감 했는데 43625원이 바네요
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 제가 안그랬습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 엎친데 덮친격으로 립밤도 잃어버렸네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 립밤 소중한데 말이지요 ~
<ferendevelop> 맞습니다.... ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 4만원이면 아이고 일당인데요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 일단 오늘은 쉬는 날이라서 내일(금요일)되어봐야 어떻게 된건지 알 수 있을듯 합니다ㅜㅠ
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㄸ
<razgon_irccloud> 그립밥이구다..ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㄸ
<HolyKnight> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/56DF72114E54B60037
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ 미국의 마지막 대통령
<ferendevelop> 미국이랑 거리가 먼 저도 트럼프가 당선될까 두렵습니다 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 전 이만 가보겠습니다 :)
<ferendevelop>  들어가보세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_irccloud> 어서 오세요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 윈도우 쓰시는 분들, 아얄씨 클라이언트로 뭐 쓰세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-10
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> Hi~
<JasonJang> 방금 안 것인데, 알파고'는 1,202개 씨퓨+176지퓨 로 구성됐군요. 물론 정확한 숫자가 무슨 의미겠습니까만...
<autowiz> 알파고 실제 사진이 있군요
<autowiz> 못생겼는데요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅌ윗펌: 알파고 테마주...이래서 주식시장을 국가가 허락한 투기판이라고 부르는... http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=277&aid=0003703641 http://pic.twitter.com/pYpTVsojI9
<autowiz> 댓글이 더 눈에 들어오네요
<autowiz> 홀려님이 어제올려준신 링크에보면(http://www.bloter.net/archives/251528)
<autowiz> 첫번째 사진 왼쪽에 대국자리에 앉아있는 알파고 가 보이실껍니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> autowiz: 사진의 인물요?
<JasonJang> 대표 개발자 aja huang (?) 이고요.
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 오늘은 무지막지하게 늦게 출근했네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요. 좋은아침입니다
<Gooos> 안녕하세요 :)
<matthewkim> 네 ㅎㅎ 반갑습니당
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 오~~ 임수다
<imsu> 데햇~!
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 오늘오전은 조금 조용한거지 말입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> matthewkim: 성당이나 교회 다니시나봐요?
<matthewkim> 넵 교회 다녀요 :)
<ipeter_> 매튜가 성당이나 교회 이름인가요?
<ipeter_> 마태오인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 마태오, 마태
<matthewkim> 넵 마태라고 하는데 교회이름은 로고스 교회에요 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hnyfd6r9ps269c1/2016-03-09%2015.52.17.jpg?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lbwioauy2sybmpm/2016-03-09%2015.52.34.jpg?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 2년만에 사무실 정리했습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 도합 9 모니터
<JasonJang> 10으로 보임
<JasonJang> 탭'인가? 포함. ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 지금 쓰는건 윈도우10이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 외장모니터 2대 연결이 우분투에서 안되거든요...
<matthewkim> 저거 모니터 여섯개 다 한컴퓨터에 연결된거지요? 어떻게 연결하셨어요?
<JasonJang> 10으로 보임은....윈 텐 말고, 탭 포함해서 10Each 로 보인다는...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨, 모니터 2대는 노트북에 연결되어있고, 6대는 한 대에 연결되어 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이패드도 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 아아 그럼 여섯대는 어떻게 연결하셨어용? ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔비디아에서 나오는 그래픽 카드 중에서, 쿼드로 라는 카드가 있는데 이게 카드 하나에 디스플레이 단자가 3개씩 달려있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 2개 사서 꼽은 겁니다ㅣ
<matthewkim> 아하! 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> matthewkim: 그걸 여기서 설명하자면 길고요, ㅋ 써니님 블로그 보면 잘 알아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 2014년도에 구입한 건데, 당시 쿼드로 K4000이라는 모델을 샀죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 사실 모니터 6개 연결하는건 걍 단자만 있으면 되구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 경우는 좀 특이한 구성을 필요로 해서 거기서 좀 삽질을 오래했죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 근데, 윈도우 쓰시는 분들 아얄씨 클라이언트는 뭐 쓰세요?
<matthewkim> 아 블로그 주소 혹시 알 수 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 맞아, 연결이 어련 건 아니죠. configuratioㅜ <-- 스펠 맞나?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 잠시만요
<JasonJang> seony; quassel 추천
<ircCloud^Seony> matthewkim: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-How-to-set-up-2-Graphic-Cards-and-6-monitors
<matthewkim> 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> quassel이 윈도우용도 있었군요.  프리 소프트웨어에요?
<JasonJang> 옙
<ircCloud^Seony> 2달쯤 후에 맥북 지급받긴 할텐데, 그때까진 윈도우 그냥 쓰려구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그나저나 맥에서는 외장 모니터 2대 연결이 불가능해서 좀 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 모니터 2대 연결되니까 걍 윈도우 쓰고싶은 마음도 생기고...
<JasonJang> 될 듯한데...요
<ircCloud^Seony> 외장 2대 연결은, 애플사의 제품만 된답니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이만 2대 연결이 가능해요
<JasonJang> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 엇.. OpenLDAP이 보이는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 저희는 ldap이 아주 중요한 서비스거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이폰 5s 쓰다가 6s 쓰니까 사이즈가 커서 불편하네요
<autowiz> 금방 적응 되시지 않을까요/
<autowiz> 소리소문 없이 6s 쓰신다고 자랑하시는건 아니시지요?
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 6s로 바꾸셨군요.^^
<lexlove> 색상은 뭐에요?
<autowiz>  색상별로 하나씩 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰6s 쓰는게 자랑인건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 은색이요
<Seony> 6s로 바꾼지 꽤 됐어요
<lexlove> 기존 폰과 달라진 기능이 있어요?
<Seony> 라이브 포토인가 하는게 있구요, 화면이 좀 더 크고, 지문인식이 불편할 정도로 빨라요
<Seony> 애플 페이 가능하구요...
<lexlove> 아~ 전 6s가 첫 아이폰이라서 아이폰은 원래 이런가부다 했죠.^^
<Seony> 예전에는 지문인식이 이렇게 빠르진 않았거든요
<lexlove> 그렇군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 구글넥서스5x를 사용해볼까 고민중.ㅋ
<ipeter> 아아.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<razgon_irccloud> ㅇㅇ
<razgon_irccloud> 앗.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> USB C타입이 아직은 시기 상조일까요?
<ferendevelop> 조금 해매하죠..?
<autowiz> 금방 보급될거 같은데요
<autowiz> 한동안은 병행할거 같긴 하지만
<autowiz> 1년안에 상당히 나올거같습니다. 노트북이건 PC 건 2~3년 쓴다고 치면 지금 살때 고려를 살짜기 해도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 내 경우는 반대로 usb C 아닌 건 안살듯...
<Seony> 산업 표준이잖아요.  금방 보급됩니다.
<autowiz> 이미 노트북들 점점 usb-c 달려서 나오더라구요
<lexlove> 시험공부를 해보겠다고 월화수 책을 들고 출근했더니 일이 많아서 사무실에서는 공부가 안되더라구요.
<lexlove> 그래서 오늘은 책을 안가지고 왔더니 시간이 남아도네요.  >.<   급기야 다들 나가시고 저 혼자 있어요. 줸장~
<JasonJang> 거의 머~     피의 법칙?
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제가 책을 가져왔음 저 오늘도 바빴을까요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 노트북을 하나 살까 하는데 뭐가 좋을까용? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 게임을 하면 게임용 노트북이
<autowiz> 워드 , 인터넷만 하면 LG 글램 같은 작고 가벼운것이
<autowiz> 간단하게 인터넷만 한다면 크롬북도 있고
<imsu> 게임 안하구~ 코딩용? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 코딩하면서 컴파일을 직접 하면 성능좀 있는걸로
<autowiz> 그게 아니면 그냥 가벼운걸로
<imsu> 맥북을 생각하고 있긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맥도 나름 편한 프로그램이 많다고 하던데, 나는 잘 모르지만서두
<autowiz> 울 UI 개발자 맥쓰는데 혼자 빠릿빠릿 막 화면 움직이고 그러던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 데탑을 하나 사야하는데 그냥 노트북으로 살까 데탑을 하나 맞출까 생각중이거든요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 데탑이 많이 좀 느려져서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> http://www.akmall.com/goods/GoodsDetail.do?goods_id=73362934
<autowiz> 요거 몇달 안된거 한데 있는데 중고도 사나?
<imsu> 판매 종료라는데요?
<imsu> 게이밍 노트북;; 후덜덜
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 몇달안된 중고라고 ㅋㅋ 살때 165 정도 주고 용산에 내가 직접 가서 새거 업오온거
<imsu> 얼마에 파실거?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 4k 라서 글자가 많이 작기는 한데
<autowiz> 얼마가 적당할지 모르겠네
<autowiz> 내가 직접 사와서 새팅했으니까 내 이름으로 프리미엄 붙이면 한 1000만원 할려나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 1000만원?
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수 니까 싸게 줘야하는데
<autowiz> 일단 나도 시세를 좀 보고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 싸게 싸게 굽신굽신
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 무턱대고 불렀다가 욕먹을라
<imsu> nvidia 있어서 cuda도 돌아가겠군요 흐앙~!!!
<autowiz> 비교할 매물이 잘 없네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 게임으로 쓰기엔 좋은 노트북이라는군요~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 응 게임은 잘 돌아가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집에 놋북이 많으신가봐요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 내거 아니고 친구꺼야 , 내가 여유있으면 정말 내가 사버리고싶은데
<autowiz> 올여름까진 지갑 사정이 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 아 친구분이 파신대요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네가 여름까지만 쓰다가 다시 나한테 팔아라 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 더 좋은거 사시려고 그러나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 여자 얘인데 게임 할려고 샀는데 게임 재미없어졌데
<autowiz> 일도 바쁘고
<imsu> 큭큭큭
<imsu> 연애를 하라고 하세여~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그러게 한국에 수많은 솔로남자들을 두고 게임이나 하고 있으니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 싸게 팔면 좋겠다!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 130 이면 좀 비싸긴 한데 대신 내가 7월달에 130에 인수 해준다. ( 네가 원하면 )
<imsu> 그정도로 탐나는 물건인갑유? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 내가 직접 골랐다니까 내 가 써도 될 물건으로 ( 사실 처음부터 내가 인수할 흑심이 있었...  ㅋㅋ )
<autowiz> 상위 모델있기는 한데 ( 조금 얇고 가벼운 ) 20~30 인가 비싸서 그냥 저정도가 나는 괜찮을듯 하기도 하고
<autowiz> 나 노트북 오래되기도 했고
<imsu> 그럼 뭐 그냥 미리 인수 받아서 여름에 돈 지불하시면 되겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 너는 뭐 크게 손해는 아닐지도 .. 써보고 다른 모델 갈아타도 되고  , 7월 지나서 노트북 그냥 쓴다고 하면 내가 용돈 좀 줄께 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠;;
<imsu> 에이~ 무슨 용돈까지야~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 용돈 얼마? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 신사임당 4장정도 ?
<imsu> 오!!!!
<imsu> 그럼 저는 110에 사는거네요? 근데 그럼 형님이 손해 잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이녀석이 살때 내가 사줬다고 나보고 팔아달라고 징징거려서 빨리 보내버리던가 내가 여름에 인수한다고 하고 못을 박아버리던가 할려고 하던 중이었어
<imsu> 아~
<autowiz> 나는 뭐 친구도 좋고 너도 좋고 그러면 됀거지뭐
<razgon_irccloud> 맥북추천합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> imsu님. 맥북요.
<autowiz> 그렇죠 맥북이 좋습니다 역시
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 맥북 사래요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 단. 돈이 계속들어갑니다. ㅋ
<imsu> 아 웃겨~
<razgon_irccloud> 무쟈게.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 컴은 160정도 들었는데 앱이 한 50만원든듯.
<imsu> 돈은 왜 들어가는거에용?
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 앱에 50이나요?
<imsu> 앱 살만한게 있나요?
<autowiz> 맥은 나름 많을듯
<imsu> 저는 안써봐서리 ..
<razgon_irccloud> 패러럴즈가 10만우너
<razgon_irccloud> 한글맥용이. 5만
<razgon_irccloud> 해부학용앱이 10만원
<razgon_irccloud> 촬영용앱 iris가 5만원
<razgon_irccloud> 알프레드가 5만원
<autowiz> 잠시 외출
<imsu> 후아~ 고민된다~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 앱할인이라고 꾸러미 삿는데 3만원.
<razgon_irccloud> 스팀에서 문명-지구를 넘어서 2만원.
<razgon_irccloud> 그외잡다한 앱이 5만원인데.
<razgon_irccloud> 스크리브너 구매할까 심각히 고민중입니다.
<razgon_irccloud> iris는 5만원이 아니네요. 다른 앱이 있는데 그거랑 합쳐서..
<razgon_irccloud> 여튼 돈 많이 들어요
<imsu> 저는 따로 뭘 하려는게 아닌데 일단 모니터를 자주 보면 눈이 많이 피로하더라구요 그래서... 모니터가 좀 좋았으면 하겠고.. 성능은 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 밝기를 항상 최소로 낮춰서 보거든요 너무 밝으면 눈이 부셔서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 삼성 모니터는 정말 저랑 잘 안맞아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 그렇군요.
<razgon_irccloud> 맥북사시지 말고요. 그거 도킹시스템하고 사시면 200은 가뿐히 나옵니다.
<razgon_irccloud> imsu님은 개발자아니시죠? 그러면 윈도우 놋북이나 데스크탑으로 갑니다. 저라면
<imsu> 오즈 형님이 아까 추천해주신게 윈도우 놋북인뎅 흐앙 고민된다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 일단 컴을 살때는
<autowiz> 용도에 대해서 잘~ 생각해봐야 함 이게 제일 중요해
<autowiz> 폼이나 그냥 가지고 싶다고 사면 대부분 조금 지나서 후회하는경우가 많아서
<autowiz> (물론 간혹 잘 쓰는 사람도 있긴 하지만 정말 적어서)
<autowiz> 그런말이 있다지 . 사고싶은걸 사지말고 필요한걸 사라고
<imsu> 행님 놋북 고고
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전부터 맥을 사고 싶었지만.... 그냥 윈도우 놋북을 사야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 예전부터 맥을 사고 싶었지만.... 그냥 윈도우 놋북을 사야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ(2)
<imsu> 음? 저건 뭐에요?
<ipeter_> 저와 같은 생각이예요
<imsu> ipeter?
<ipeter_> 임수님.
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 봇인줄 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ipeter_: 안녕하세용 ^^
<ipeter_> imsu: 안녕하세요? 베타고입니다.
<autowiz> 배타고 아니구요?
<autowiz> 배타고 오징어 잡이 ...
<ipeter_> 오늘도 불계패 할 것 같습니다.
<matthewkim> 헐
<autowiz> 한판 져주는 아량 같은건 없을까요?
<ipeter_> 뭐 알파고 별거 있나요.
<ipeter_> 그냥 코드 뽑으면 그만인걸요.
<autowiz> 매트릭스처럼 인간을 공격해 올 지도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> neo가 와서 스미스를 때려잡겠죠.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<autowiz> 매트릭스라는 영화에서 로봇은 현실세계에 등장할 조짐이 보이는데 , 네오는 현실에 등장하기 힘들지 않을까 하는...
<autowiz> 뭐 인간이 뇌를 100% 쓰면 초능력이 발현 될 수 있다는 글도 본거 같습니다만.
<autowiz> 아직은 회의 적이네요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 그 글 제 기억으로는 거짓이라고 봤던 것 같네요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 실제로 인간은 뇌의 50%도 안되게 사용한다던 글이였나, 여튼 실제로는 100% 다 사용한다더라고요.
<autowiz> 그렇군요
<autowiz> 그럼 저는 과부하가 걸리고 있는게 맞는거군요.
<ipeter_> 실제 100%...전 머리가 그리 좋은편이 아니었군요...(풀썩)
<ipeter_> 다쓴게 이정도라니. 나르 잠재능력을 믿었는데...
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이제 현실을 받아들일 나이 입니다.
<autowiz> 철없던 예전의 나는 안녕~
<autowiz> 무개념 사이코 미래의 나는 웰컴~
<ipeter_> gngn
<ipeter_> 후후
<ferendevelop> 뇌의 100%를 우리가 사용한다면 잠재 능력은 어디서 나오는거죠? 그넫?
<ipeter_> 저쪽 쿼리에서 뵈어요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 다른 이야기를 써버렸네요.
<ipeter> 잠재능력..뭐 저는 잠재능력이 없나봅니다.
<autowiz> 아마 있을껍니다 잠재 능력이
<lexlove> 저도 없어요. 예지? 예감? 찍기? 하나도 안맞아요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그런건 원래 안맞는거 아닌가요?
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇군요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 단순한 운이랑 능력이랑은 다른게아닐가 싶은 소인 입니다.
<bluedusk> 혹시
<lexlove> 유독 예감이 잘 맞는 친구들이 있어요. 제 생각엔 사람도 개미처럼 페로몬을 풍기는데 그걸 미세하게 캐치하는 것이 아닐까 하고 생각했었어요.
<bluedusk> ticket soultion 쓰시는분 없나요?
<bluedusk> 기술지원 티켓팅 솔루션같은..
<JasonJang> bluedusk: rt.com ?
<bluedusk> osticket.com
<bluedusk>  www.otrs.com 이런거요
<JasonJang> 써니께서 좀 알던데...
<razgon_irccloud> 저도 위즈님의 생각과 같습니다. 위에서 말씀해주신 말처럼
<autowiz> 말그대로 그냥 티케팅 시스템 인거죠?
<razgon_irccloud> 모바일기기는 특히 사용자의 용도가 어떤거냐가 중요합니다.
<autowiz> ragzon : 미래의 사이코 이부분이요? ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 아니요.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 노트북.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 그게 합리적인 가격을 결정해서요.
<razgon_irccloud> 이번에 우리아이에게 노트북을 사줫습니다. HP 스트림11
<autowiz> 오오 귀엽군요
<razgon_irccloud> 정말 개판인 노트북이더라구요. 클린설치하고 윈10으로 설치하니 넷북보다는 좀더 빨리 움직이더군요.
<razgon_irccloud> 핑크색이라.
<razgon_irccloud> 근데 우리아이에게 딱맞아요.
<razgon_irccloud> 화면이 TN패널이라서 장시간 컴을 못보죠.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 자판은 풀자판.
<razgon_irccloud> 배터리도 좋구.
<autowiz> 갑자기 그이야기가 떠오르네요 ... 4살 아이 선물로 PS4 를 샀다가 부부싸움 났다는
<razgon_irccloud> 그것ㅇ과는 다른 의미.
<autowiz> 그러니까요 상반되는 느낌이라
<razgon_irccloud> 저의 첫목표는 우리아이가 구글과 네이버에게 질문하는 것입니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 그게 올해 목표.
<razgon_irccloud> 자판은 안치더라도 독수리로 치면되니깐요
<autowiz> 기술발전 가속화 법칙에 따라서
<autowiz> 4년쯤 후에는 라즈곤님 아이들이 노트북으로 해킹을 하고 있을지도 모르겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 큐 로그인이라는게 따로 있나요?
<ipeter> 메인 노드가 아닌
<ipeter> 우분투 서버에서요.
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 잘몰라요..ㅠ
<razgon_irccloud> 제가 볼때는 앞으로는 제1의 언어가 기계어가 되지 않을까 생각합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 인터네셔날하잖아요.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 여튼 저는 필수교과 아니어도 코딩을 가르킬겁니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 그러기 위해서 제가 코딩을 공부해볼려구요.
<razgon_irccloud> 근데 잘안되네요
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 그냥 일반적인 운용개념을 아는데.
<razgon_irccloud> Scrivener사용하시는 분?
<ipeter> 아니네요.
<ipeter> sun grid engine이네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> razgon 님 병원에 개인정보 보호 관련 솔루션 넣는다고 치면 직원 400명 규모에서 뭐가 좋을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보통 DRM 많이들 쓰시나요? 이런건 잘 모르실려나요 ^^
<razgon_irccloud> 저도 잘 모릅니다. ㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 어짜피 실전에서는 그런거 안되요.
<razgon_irccloud> 암호 1111 혹은 1234
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 이게 규정이 매우 복잡해서 병원에서 실행하기 힘든 경우가 많아요.
<razgon_irccloud> 이게 온라인으로 만나는게 아니라 오프라인으로 대면하는 거라 결국은 보안은 사람이 중심일수 밖에 없습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 한다면 지문인식?
<razgon_irccloud> 요정도?
<razgon_irccloud> 아니면 로그인할떄 누가 봤는가 이런거 확인할수 있겟지만 그건 사후고 사전예방은 그게 참 그렇죠.
<autowiz> 개인정보 사고가 나서 솔류션 도입을 한다고 하는데 어떤게 좋을지 여쭤보시네요
<autowiz> (그 사고가 어떤식으로 났는지는 아직 못들어서 ㅠㅠ )
<razgon_irccloud> 간호사가 환자 접수하면서 주민번호를 도용해서 게임케릭 돌렷어요.
<razgon_irccloud> 그래서 계정팔고.
<razgon_irccloud> 판건 모르겟고. 계정돌리구요.
<autowiz> 지문인식은 오류율이 좀 있는거 같던데요 . 저만 그런걸까요?
<razgon_irccloud> 그러겟죠.
<autowiz> 소소하게 몇건 그러는건 사실 못막을거 같습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 그렇죠.
<autowiz> 수천건 만건 하는것만 막을려고 하는데
<razgon_irccloud> 실은 큰일은 카드회사에서 벌어졋죠.
<razgon_irccloud> 그것때문에 붉어져 나온거.
<razgon_irccloud> 실은 의원급은 그런부분에 대해서는 막아야 합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 아. 개인정보 샌게.
<razgon_irccloud> 지누스라는 의료청구감수 프로그램이 있습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 의료보험을 진료보고 환자에게 적용햇는데 맞는 상병이나 코멘트등이 누락된것을 미리 체크하는 프로그램인데.
<razgon_irccloud> 지누스가 처음은 클라우드 형태로 진행되었습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 근데 서버에 있는 정보가 어느 보험사에 팔린거죠.
<razgon_irccloud> 결국은 지누스는 프로그램 방식을 기준을 다운받아 개인단말기에서 해결하도록 햇습니다.
<autowiz> 올바른 방안이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 문제는
<razgon_irccloud> 실제로 개인정보의 유출을 막을수가 없는데. 정부가 이상한 원칙과 규칙을 무지하게 나열한다는 거죠.
<razgon_irccloud> 실제로 실현불가능한거나 가능해도 형식적일수 밖에 없는 이론요.
<autowiz> 대학교는 입시처에서만 주민번호 조회를 할 수 있고
<razgon_irccloud> 완벽한 전술일지 모르나 현장에서 뛰는 선수들이 전술을 구사하지 않죠.
<autowiz> 다른 부서에서는 학번만 프라이머리키로 씁니다.
<autowiz> 주민번호 앞자리만 조회되고 뭐 그런 조항이 있습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 병원은 주민번호를 알아야 보험 조회가 됩니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 차라리 그럴거면 보험나온 것으로 확인하면 되는데 환자의 편의성떄문에 못버리고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 이러다 몇년후에는 주민번호 개정이라던가
<autowiz> 우리나라도 사회보장번호 같은거 하나 새로 만들언 내는거 아닌가 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 차라리 그러는게 나을거 같아요.
<razgon_irccloud> 솔직히 주민번호 하나면 올패스라.
<autowiz> UTM , DRM , DB Safer , USB 보안 솔루션  정도 추천해 드렸는데
<ferendevelop> 어제 마감 43625원 없던거 제 실수였네요 하하
<ferendevelop> 손님한테 무료 기름 넣은데다 보너스 포인트도 적립해드렸습니다ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> ㄷㄷ
<razgon_irccloud> 다행이네.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> USB나 태그카드를 사용하는게 어떨지요?
<autowiz> feren 단골이면 가끔 나중에라다고 결제 해주는 경우가 있는데
<autowiz> 4만원 그냥 복구안되고 날아가는건가요?
<autowiz> razgon_ 지문이나 다른 인증수단 같은거 좀 불편하니까 자동차 스마트키나 t-money 카드처럼 좀 간편하면서
<autowiz> PC 보안 되는 게 있을런지 , 너무 불편하다고 싫어할런지
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 몸이 피로하고 지칠때는 양약이 좋을까요 한약이 좋을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 딱히 제가 그렇다는건 아닌데 저도 요즘 몸이 안좋긴 하네요 ^^
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 소장님이 그래도 어찌어찌 연락해서 돈 받으셨데요ㅠㅠ 다행입니다
<autowiz> 아싸 땡잡았다 하면서 지불하길 회피하는 나쁜 사람도 있던데 그래도 다행이네요
<autowiz> 하루일한 일당인데 ㅠㅠ  참 나쁜사람들
<autowiz> 확 모래사장에 심어버리고 싶습니다.
<ferendevelop> 헐 그런 사람도 있나요
<autowiz> 다짜고짜 자기는 모르겠다고 하는사람들 있더라구요
<autowiz> 어떨때는 현장에 있는대 주유할 금액을 잘못들어서
<autowiz> 3만원 주문하셨는데 5만원 들어간 경우가 있는경우에
<autowiz> 배짜라 나는 3만원 밖에 못주겠다 부터해서 4만원 쇼부보는사람 5만원 다주는사람 아주 각양각색입니다.
<autowiz> 한달만에 윈 PC 재부팅 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 한3달은 버텨줘야하는데 업데이트 땜시 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 0:2=HumanVS A.I
<JasonJang> 0:2=Human VS A.I
<ipeter> 우오
<ipeter> 또 졌네요.
<ipeter> 엄청납니다 알파고
<ircCloud_autowiz> 알파고 테러를 시도하는 미친사람도 나오지 않을까 걱정이 됩니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 알파고가 문제가 아니라 문제의 본질을 봐야지요 , 인공지능 , 사람 , 인격 , 윤리 , 도덕
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그중에 으뜸은 더덕이지요
<JasonJang> 도둑이 아니라 다행입니다. ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 더욱 덕을 행한다는 말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아 .. .더덕 무침 츄릅 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 오호~ ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 포테토 하이~
<ipeter> 아재개그.
<ipeter> 더덕
<ipeter> 덕지덕지
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 좋은 분 걸려서 그나마 다행이네요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 외국 어디 유명한 사람이 그랬다는데
<autowiz> 비지니스 미팅에서 호텔 로비나 카페 같은데서 거기 일하시는분을 대하는 태도를 보고 그 사람의 됨됨이를 알아본다는 말이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 같이 일하는 사람한테는 싹삭하면서도 가게에서 일하는 사람에거는 하대를 하고 함부로 대하는 사람은 가능한 피하라고 했다고 합니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 음음
<lexlove> 저는 퇴근합니다.^^
<imsu> 즐퇴 하소서~
<lexlove> 넵.^^
<dkj0208> connect irc.freenode.netexit
<newbie__> 하이
<newbie__> 안녕하세요
<newbie__> 뉴비가 질문이있는데 무지간단한건데..혹시 살아계신분있으신가요
<Guest66187> ?
<Guest66187> 혹시
<Guest66187> 아무나 살아계신분
<Guest66187> 잇으신가여
<Guest66187> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 넵
<Guest66187> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 뭔일 있으신가요/
<Guest66187> 혹시 제가
<Guest66187> 엘라스틱서치 우분투에 설치를 했꼬요....
<Guest66187> http://www.elastichq.org/support_plugin.html
<Guest66187> 이거와 같이
<Guest66187> 플러그인설치를하는데
<pchero_work> 네
<Guest66187> bin/plugin install royrusso/elasticsearch-HQ
<Guest66187> --install
<Guest66187> 이게 명령어를 찾을수 없다고나와서...
<Guest66187> 혹시 어떤문젠지...
<Guest66187> 조언해주실수잇나요
<pchero_work> pwd
<pchero_work> 명령어 결과가?
<Guest66187> ERROR: unknown command [-install]. Use [-h] option to list available commands mixkorea-linux@mixkorea-linux:~/elasticsearch-2.2.0$
<Guest66187> 플러그인사이트에
<Guest66187> 저렇게만나와있어서
<Guest66187> 어떻게 설치해야할지모르게써요...
<Guest66187> -install 을 가능케하는 패키지를 설치해야하는건지;;
<Guest66187> 쩝..;;
<Guest66187> apt-get install 은 봣는데
<Guest66187> 흠..
<pchero_work> 자자.. 처음부터 봅시다..
<pchero_work> 콘솔에
<pchero_work> pwd 라고 쳐보세요.
<pchero_work> 결과가 어떻게 나오나요? 결과를 붙여넣기 해주세요.
<Guest66187> 이렇게 /home/mixkorea-linux/elasticsearch-2.2.0/bin
<Guest66187> 일단 저 빈 폴더에
<Guest66187> plugin 이라는 파일이 있어요
<Guest66187> 그래서
<pchero_work> ./plugin -install royrusso/elasticsearch-HQ
<pchero_work> 이거 그대로 붙여넣기 해보세요.
<Guest66187> 홈페이지에서는
<Guest66187> ERROR: unknown command [-install]. Use [-h] option to list available commands
<Guest66187> 이렇게 나오네요
<Guest66187> 그대로 했는데...
<pchero_work> 오케이...
<Guest66187> ./plugin 이.. 저 파일로 실행하는거일테고...
<pchero_work> ./plugin -h
<pchero_work> 도움말 봅시다. 뭐라고 하는지... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Guest66187> NAME      plugin - Manages plugins  SYNOPSIS      plugin <command>  DESCRIPTION      Manage plugins  COMMANDS      install    Install a plugin      remove     Remove a plugin      list       List installed plugins  NOTES      [*] For usage help on specific commands please type "plugin <command> -h"
<Guest66187> 헉
<Guest66187> 엘라스틱개눔들
<Guest66187> install 이네요...
<Guest66187> -install 이아니구
<Guest66187> ㅡㅡ;;;;
<Guest66187> !!!
<Guest66187> 킁
<Guest66187> 잘되네요..install 앞에 - 빼니까;;;
<Guest66187> 이런리나어린ㅁ러;니라머;닝람넝ㄹ;ㅣㅓ
<Guest66187> 감사합니다;;
<Guest66187> 님덕분에
<Guest66187> ㅠㅠ
<Guest66187> 감사합니다 복받으셔요
<Guest66187> : )
<pchero_work> 저도 방금 찾았네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 다음엔 요거 보시면 될것같아요.
<pchero_work> https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/plugins/2.2/installation.html
<Guest66187> 넵 감사합니다 버전업되면서 명령어도 바뀌엇나보네요
<Guest66187> 제가 튜토리얼보는 버전이 1.x 라서 그랬나봅니다;;
<Guest66187> -h 를 당연히 쳐봣어야하는데
<Guest66187> 끄응;
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ :)
<Guest66187> 니겐임
<Guest66187> 닉네임을
<Guest66187> newbie 라고쳤는데
<Guest66187> duplication 나서 이걸로 바뀌네요
<Guest66187> ㅋ 뉴비가 나말고도잇다니
<Guest66187> 내년에 고등학교가면 고수가되있겠꾼
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 이세돌 바둑 진 것 때문에 난리군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 그냥 대수롭지 않게 생각하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 머신러닝이 정말 엄청나게 발전한 거 같아요
<autowiz> 저는 처음 듣는 얘기였긴 한데
<autowiz> 어제 저녁에 만난 친구녀석이 그러는데 바둑 다음은 스타 대결이라고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 제생각에는 스타크래프트를 이길려면 AI 가 한참은 더 발전해야 할거 같긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 처음 듣는 얘기라기보단, 딥마인드 대표가 직접 얘기했어요
<Work^Seony> 다음 목표는 스타크래프트라고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다음뉴스에도 나오던데요
<autowiz> 아 그렇게 된건가요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 혹시 임요한이나 이윤열, 홍진호 부르는게 아닌지..
<razgon_irccloud> 차라리 알파고 VS SKT1. LOL
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-11
<Work^Seony> 홍진호가 자기 트위터에 만약 한다면 인간계의 승리를 보여주겠다고 했던데요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 여러분들 생각은 스타크'가 바둑보다 더 변화무쌍하다"는 생각인가봐요? 저는 바둑이 더 어려운 것 같은데...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> 출근했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 저는 감기랑 같이 출근했어요.ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 어휴 조심해야죠~ ㅠㅠ 열감기? 목감기? 코감기? 몸살감기?
<JasonJang> 또는 위 4가지 복합?
<razgon_irccloud> 말도 안되는 콘트롤을 알파고가 하겟죠
<ipeter> 아니 감기 걸리셨군요...?
<lexlove> 몸살감기인가봐요. 술마신 다음날처럼 머리가 아파요.
<lexlove> 요새 감기가 독하다고 해서 출근하면서 병원에 갔더니 오늘 장날이라서 어르신들로 꽉 찼더라구요. 그냥 약국만 들렸다가 왔어요.
<JasonJang> 어휴~
<JasonJang> 오렌지쥬스를 하루 2리터 이상씩 마셔보세요. 저는 도움을 받았는데...
<Work^Seony> 음.. 그러면 살이 찔 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 비타민 먹고 물 많이 마시고 해야겠군요.ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 내가 *젖*소 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 포털업체가 수사기관의 요청에 따라 이용자의 성명과 주민등록번호 등 개인정보를 넘겼더라도 손해배상책임이 없다는 대법원 판결이 나왔다네요
<JasonJang> 좀 더 정확히 표현하자면;
<JasonJang> 인터넷 포털업체가 수사기관의 *영장없는* 요청에 따라 이용자의 성명과 주민등록번호 *주소, 손/전화번호 등* 개인정보를 넘겼더라도 손해배상책임이 없다는 대법원 판결이 나왔다네요
<JasonJang> 영장도 필요ㅎ지 않다"는 점에 주목!할 필요가 있죠
<lexlove> 이미 영장없이 개인정보를 넘겼기때문에 부랴부랴 법을 만든게 아닐까 하는 생각을 해봤습니다.  ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz> 오늘이 금요일이 맞나요?
<autowiz> 홀리찡 홀리찡
<autowiz> 반갑습니당~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<imsu> 금요일 맞아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ll  엘엘 alias 보통 있으니까 la 로    alias 를 마들까 하면서 다른 명령에 걸리는거 없나 찾아보고 있는데
<autowiz_> alias 가 이미 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 임수야 형아 LA 갈비 한번 사주면 안되겠니 ? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이자식 생까는거좀 보게 허허헛
<ipeter> autowiz_: 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 생 안까겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 댁한테 그런거 아닌데요 호호홋
<autowiz_> 한국에서 까라면 까야지
<autowiz_> 안까겠다는건 개기는건가요?
<ipeter> 알겠습니다.
<ipeter> 깔까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어머 야해라 민망해 ㅠㅠ  피터님 미워요
<autowiz_> 피터님 요즘 TV 재미있는거 뭐 있나요?
<ipeter> 피터는 요즘 TV를 안본답니다.
<autowiz_> 그러시군요 바람직한 삶을 살고 걔시는겁니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 주식땜에
<HolyKnight> 시간을 날리는듯
<HolyKnight> 주식공부하랴 주식차트 보랴
<HolyKnight> 에혀
<HolyKnight> 돈벌어보겠다고.......
<HolyKnight> 밤마다 주식살피고 보유 종목 점검하고......
<HolyKnight> 예전이었으면 영어공부 게임 프로그래밍공부하고있었는디....
<HolyKnight> 게임과 공부 거의 못하네유 주식 시작한후에유
<imsu> autowiz_: LA 갈비 맛있어요? ㅎㅎㅎ 한번 같이 고고?
<autowiz_>  응 LA 가서 먹어야 맛있데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 혼자 드세요 그럼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 혼자는 싫어서 그러지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미국 한번도 안가봐서리 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 나도 미국은 영화나 드라마에서만 가봐서
<imsu> 놋북 주인님과는 연락이 되셨사옵니까?gg
<autowiz_> 아직 연락이 안되네 ㅠㅠ 오늘저녁에는 되겠지뭐 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 이번 알파고에 대해서 지구 멸망계획을 보았습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 알파고X토이돌...
<razgon_irccloud> 결국은 사람끼리의 관계는 단절되고 아이를 낳지 않는 사람이 늘어서 결국은 인간은 점점 종의 멸망으로 치닫는다는.
<imsu> 신빙성이 없는건 아니네요 ^^
<autowiz_> 임수야 우리 결혼하자
<autowiz_> 인류의 종말은 막아야 하지 않겠니..
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 간만에 출장다녀왔습니다.^^
<razgon_irccloud> 결혼해도 VR과 토이돌이 결합하고 알파고가 지휘...
<autowiz_> 렉스님 고생하셨어요 ㅎㅎ 날씨는 괜찮으셨는지요?
<lexlove> 날씨가 참 좋네요. 차속이 따뜻하네요. 곧 덥다고 난리겠죠?
<JasonJang> "16:51:11 <autowiz_> 임수야 우리 결혼하자" ---> 16:51:11 <autowiz_> 임수야, 우리 각각 이성과 결혼하자
<JasonJang> 순간 저  놀란 슴가 쓸어 내렸음.
<autowiz_> 뭐 이정도 가지고 놀라고 그러신지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 매튜님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 혹시 본명이신가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 넹 미국에서는 매튜킴이라고 불려요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 여기서 본명은 아니고요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 아항 그러시구나
<HolyKnight> @sportskh: [단독] 이세돌, 후배들과 밤샘공부…알파고 깰 비책 찾았다 bit.ly/224Me1w
<autowiz_> 하긴 연구하다보면 약점이 있을지도 모르지요.
<autowiz_> 인간이 그렇게 호락호락 하지 만은 않을지도
<lexlove> 즐거운 주말 되세요.^^
<autowiz_> 렉스님도 즐거운주말 되세요~~
<ferendevelop> 오늘은 즐거운 심야 알바 날입니다.
<ferendevelop> 심야 알바기에 특별히 책 한 권과 꿀빵을 챙겼습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 특별한 책이라면.. 설마...
<autowiz_> Special Book 인가요?
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: ...
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: "나는 프로그래머"다 이 책 입니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 그책 좋습니다. 저도 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 어제 도서관에 책 반납할겸 들렸다가 있길래 괜찮아 보여서 바로 빌려 왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 공부라는게 참 재미있는거 같습니다. 허허헛
<ferendevelop> 전 학교 공부 뺴곤 재밌었는 것 같네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 이제 30분만 기다리면 소장님께 쿠사리를 당할 수 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 전 학교 공부도 재미있었습니다.
<autowiz_> 딱 두과목만
<ferendevelop> 무슨 과목인가요?
<autowiz_> 수학 과학이요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 그래도 수학은 재밌었어요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 부모님이 여행을 가신다면 선물할만한게 뭐가 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 몇일이나 가게 되시나요? 국내? 해외?
<ferendevelop> 국내로 하루 다녀 오세요.
<ferendevelop> 부모님 두 분이 여행 가시는건 첨이라 무언가 해드리고 싶네요.
<ferendevelop> 결혼 후 두 분 처음 여행 가실 때는 팝콘 값 드린 적은 있는데, 여행 가시는건 또 처음이시라.
<autowiz_> 금전 여유가 있으시면 대략 그 근처에 좀 괜찮은 식당 예약해서 티켓을 드린다거나
<ferendevelop> 캠핑 장비 들고 가시는거라 식당은 안 가실 듯합니다. (무엇보다 어디 가시는지 말씀을 안 해주세요ㅋㅋ)
<autowiz_> 전에 어디서 읽었는데 선물이라는게 본인이 직접 사기엔 돈아까워 못사는걸 선물하면 이쁨 받는다고 들어서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럼 캠핑용품중에 뭐 하나를 해드려도 좋을거 같습니다만 , 선물 준비할 시간이 있으실지 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 트래킹 화 싼거나 , 커플티 이런것도 나름 의미 있지 않을까 싶네요
<ferendevelop> 내일 가셔서 말이죠..
<autowiz_> 왠지 그럴거 같았습니다. ㅎㅎ 캠핑장에서 간편하게 데워 먹을 수 있는 음식 같은것도 괜찮지 않을까요?
<autowiz_> 군대 전투식량은 좀 그렇겠지요? ㅎㅎ 저는 가끔 사무실에서 먹습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 당장 살 수 있을 때가 없을듯 합니다.
<autowiz_> 급하게 할 수 있는건 몸으로 때우는거지요 ㅎㅎ 여행 가실때 꼭 안아드리고 사랑한다고 말씀드리고 , 여행 가 계실때 집안 청소를 싹~
<autowiz_> 괜히 청소한답시고 이상한거 건드려서 망치면 안됩니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 오 그런 방법이 있네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 감사합니다!
<autowiz_> 숨겨진 비상금을 찾아서 집안에 분란만 안만들면 괜찮은거 같습니다. 나름 어머님께서 좋아하실겁니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 집에 잠시 다녀오겠습니다 ^^
<ferendevelop> 사실 아버지 속마음은 모르지만, 왠지 말이죠. 아버지 성격 상 비상금은 없을듯 합니다.
<ferendevelop> 다녀오세요~
<matthewkim> wjsms
<matthewkim> 저는 퇴근하겠습니다 안녕히계세요 :)
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4596948
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 재수를 해야 할 이유가 생겼습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 컴백투더마이오피스 예~~
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 기다리고 있었습니다!
<autowiz_> 저랑 대학교 같이 갈까요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 그럴까요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 재수 학원이 빡시긴 빡신가 보네요.
<autowiz_> 사람들이 다들 잘 안믿는데 제가 성격이 엄청 급합니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 에? 갑자기 무슨 말씀이세요?
<autowiz_> 왜 기다리셨나 뭐 그런 얘기입니다 허허
<ferendevelop> 아하ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 실제로 뵌 적도 있고 자주 대화를 해본건 아니라서 아직 잘 모르겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 재수학원도 그렇고 입시학원도 그렇지만 기숙사 제로 하는곳도 있고
<autowiz_> 어떻게 보면 재수하는이유가 지난 고3때 했던거 보다 더 높은 점수를 받기 위해서다보니 빡시게 하는게 당연한거 같기도 하고
<autowiz_> 그렇네요
<ferendevelop> 제 친구는 오전 9시까지 등교, 오후 11시 30분에 하원인데 우울증 걸릴 것 같다네요.
<autowiz_> 어쩔 수 없는거 같습니다 . 마음들 다잡고 1년만 참는다고 생각하는 수 밖에 없을듯 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 그렇죠.. ㅠ 결국 제 친구는 그만 둔다네요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 재순님 재밌당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 어휴...
<ferendevelop> 김감자님 안녕하세요!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<ferendevelop> 좋은 밤 입니다!
<PotatoGim> 업무 시간에도 일하고 퇴근해서도 일하고
<PotatoGim> 평일에도 일하고 주말에도 일하고
<PotatoGim> 일하다가 죽겠네요...ㅜ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 좋은 밤이 아니시군요..
<PotatoGim> 씁쓸한 밤입니다...ㅜ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 근처시면 제가 커피라도 한 잔 대접해드리는건데 말이죠.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 푸념을 들어주신다면 제가 쏴야할...
<PotatoGim> 오즈님도 조만간 뵈러 가야하는데...ㅜ
<ferendevelop> 저는 아마도 잘하면 조만간 뵐 듯합니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 실례가 안되면 거주하시는 지역이 어떻게 되는지 여쭤봐도..?
<ferendevelop> 저는 울산에 살고 있습니다~
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 그럼 멀리서 오시는 거군요!
<ferendevelop> 넹 Seony님이 이번에 한국 들어오신다하셔서 언젠간 한번 뵙고 싶었는데 마침 겸사겸사 그렇게 됬습니다.
<ferendevelop> 다만 두 분 일정이 어떻게 될 지 몰라 확실하지는 않아요. 괜히 저 혼자 설레발인가 싶기도 하구요ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 다들 반가워하실겁니다.
<ferendevelop> 그러면 정말 감사할 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_>  감자감자
<autowiz_> 매정한 감자 , 바쁜 감자, 무심한 감자, 얼굴보기 힘든 감자
<razgon_irccloud> 서니님 뵙고 싶지만 이게 지박령이라....ㅠㅠ
<razgon_irccloud> http://macnews.tistory.com/3403
<razgon_irccloud> 이렇게 보니 맥북사고 싶네요
<autowiz_> 싸긴 하군요 그나마
<ferendevelop> 춥네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아직도 안자는 거야? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 오늘은 심야 근무라서 오전 8시 30분까지는 쭉 깨있을 예정 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇구나...
<ferendevelop> 손님이 아무도 없으니깐 심심합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 심심할만하지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 졸려서 그런지 책도 잘 안 읽히네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아참 저 SSL 인증 문제 좀 특이하게 해결했어요;
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 했는데?
<ferendevelop> 비발디 웹 브라우저 아세요?
<ferendevelop> 크롬이랑 오페라 섞었다는 지금 베타 테스트 하고 있는 브라우저요.
<Work^Seony> 알지
<ferendevelop> 집에 맥에 설치해서 사용해보니깐 프리징 문제 좀 발생하는거 빼면 괜찮길래, 일하는 곳에서도 깔아서 쓰고 있는데 문제가 발생하지가 않아요.
<ferendevelop> 다만, 지금까지 딱 한 번 그 문제를 겪었는데 크롬이였으면 재시작하거나 프라이빗 모드를 열어야 했는데 얘는데 그냥 새 탭 열면 괜찮아지네요.
<ferendevelop> 근본적인 해결은 아니지만, 그래도 실 사용에 문제가 없으니 만족은 하고 있습니다.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 크롬이 뭔가 ssl 인증방식이 좀 다른가...
<ferendevelop> 크롬이 SSL 인증 하는데 어느 정도는 IE에서 수용한다더라고요
<autowiz_> 짜잔
<autowiz_> 저도 안자고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 둥!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 배는 고픈데 먹을건 없고 큰일입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 디아블로 2 패치가 나왔다네요.  블리자드 대단합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 디아2는 뭔가 좀 스토리 라인때문인지 상당히 정이 많이가는 게임입니다.
<autowiz_> 그당시로서 독특하기도 했구요
<autowiz_> 디아3보다 더 기억에 남는 작품이지요
<Work^Seony> 저는 디아블로를 1때부터 시작해서 더 정이 많이 갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 디아2에 대한 추억도 많았고...
<autowiz_> 사람이 영화나 애니 보다 만화나 소설을 읽으면 머리속으로 상상을 더 하게 되서
<autowiz_> 오히려 현실감이나 감정이 더 절실하게 느껴질때가 있는데
<autowiz_> 예전게임들이...  어릴때 해서 그런건지 , 그래픽이 살짝 딸려서 그런건지 옛게임들이 생각이 많이 납니다.
<Work^Seony> 디아블로2 아직도 플레이하는 유저들이 많더라구요
<Work^Seony> 디아2 커뮤니티가 아직도 있거든요
<ferendevelop> 전 디아블로는 무슨 재미인지 잘 모르겠어요ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 디아는 처음부터 안해봤으면 무슨 재미인지 알기 힘들지
<Work^Seony> 당시 수준으로는 정말 혁신적인 게임이었거든
<Work^Seony> 지금 나온 대부분의 온라인 게임들은 디아블로2의 영향을 100% 받았어
<ferendevelop> 그 정돈가요?
<Work^Seony> 아이템에 소켓 뚫어서 보석을 박는다던가 하는거
<ferendevelop> 얼마 전에 잠깐 해봤는데 열심히 파밍만 하는 게임이더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 이게 디아2에서 처음 시도한거거든
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, MMORPG계는 디아블로2 이전과 이후로 나뉜다고 하던데 그 정도로 영향력이 컸지...
<ferendevelop> 오,, 그 정도인가요.. 전 잘 몰랐네요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터에서 컬러표현에 대해 읽어볼만한 글: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=howardkim&logNo=220651647017&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 오호, 확실히 잡스가 저런 부분도 생각했었나보네요.
<autowiz_>  RGB sRGB CMYK 에 대해서는 두어번 읽어본적이 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 슬슬 정신이 이탈할려 합니다.
<ferendevelop> 맨 정신이 아니네요
<ferendevelop> 살려주세요 autowiz님..
<autowiz_> 으음 조금 이르군요
<autowiz_> 5시 반쯤 되야 그런 증상이 나와야 하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 5분간 주유소 알통구보 어떠십니까 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 5시 30분에는 그래도 손님이 계셔서 좀 깹니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 옷 껴입어도 너무 춥습니디ㅏ ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 오히려 정신이 없어질 것 같아요
<autowiz_> 영하5도 까지는 알통구보
<autowiz_> 영하10도까지는 내복구보
<autowiz_> 영하10도 이하는 야상 까지 다 입고 구보
<autowiz_> 세수라고 하고 오면 좀 나아지지 않을까요?
<autowiz_> 따뜻한 음료한잔이나 쵸컬릿도 괜찮고
<DarkCircle> 전 영하 10도에서 알통구보해봤 =ㅅ=/
<DarkCircle> autowiz_, (_ _  )너부죽.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 다클옹
<autowiz_> 오랜만에 뵙사옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 밑으로 내려가는데 런닝 딱 하나 입고 뛰라더군요.
<DarkCircle> (온도가)
<autowiz_> 영하5도에서 뛰면
<autowiz_> 500미터 넘으면 열나서 1킬로 넘으면 땀납니다.
<autowiz_> 보통 2~3 킬로 뛰니까
<ferendevelop> 헐 정말요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제 친구는 해병대이긴 했는데 혼자서 일부러 구보 더 하고 오고 그랬다는데요
<autowiz_> 처음에 옷벗으라고 하면 다들 어리둥절 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안벗을려고 밍기적 거리는얘들도 있고 그러지요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 군대는 가고 싶지 않아요ㅠㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 규칙적인 생활이 나름 재미있기도 합니다. 몸도 막 건강해지는거같고
<Work^Seony> 이런저런 이유를 떠나서, 어차피 가야되는거 걍 무조건 빨리 갔다오는게...
<autowiz_> 막사 짓는것도 재미있엇고
<autowiz_> 이왕 갈거면 후딱가서 해치우는게 .. 나중에 가면 귀찮기도 하고 짜증만 나고
<autowiz_> 대부분 21~23에 많이 가니까
<autowiz_> 뭐 그렇~~ 게 빨리가는것도 아닐 수 도 있겠지만서두
<Work^Seony> 저는 훈련소 끝나고 자대배치 받았을 때 있던 이병 선임 하나가 고등학교 졸업식도 하기 전에 입디했었다는데,
<Work^Seony> 제대하고 나이 계산해도 22살...
<Work^Seony> 정말 부러웠죠
<autowiz_> 정말 군대가기 싫었는데 , 공부해놓은거 최신현황 전부 리셋되버리니까
<autowiz_> 그러다 늦게가서 더 피해본 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 얼른 갔다와서 디 ㄴ넖은 세상으로 나가야지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 옆집으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 옆집으로 이사오셔봐야, 볼 수 있는 제 모습은 게임하는 것 뿐입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 같이 게임하면 되지요 ^ ^
<autowiz_> 제가 총쏘는거랑 레이싱은 조금 합니다
<Work^Seony> 아 같이 게임하신다면 환영입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 가끔 PC방가면 12시간은 화장실도 안가고 안일어나고 할때도 있습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 요즘 자꾸 드는 생각이 , 뭐 예전에도 그랬지만 여행을 정말 많이 다녀보고 싶어요
<autowiz_> 전세계 방방곡곡 다 다녀보고 싶은
<autowiz_> 같이 다닐 (여자)사람이 있으면 참 좋겠다는 생각도 같이 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프가 지금 먼저 한국을 가있는 관계로, 방 하나 남는거 돈 좀 아껴보고자 룸메이트를 하나 들였는데요,
<Work^Seony> 말로만 듣던, 전 세계 방방곡곡을 여행하면서 다니는 35살짜리 남자애거든요...
<autowiz_> 잘생겼나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 6년째 한국을 한 번도 안갔다고하는데...
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<autowiz_> 한국사람?
<Work^Seony> 네 한국사람
<Work^Seony> 저는 외국애들은 룸메이트로 절대 안들입니다.
<autowiz_> 네 전에 그러셨었지요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, 걔 보면 집에서 돈을 대주는 것도 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 모은 돈이 많아서 그걸로 여행하는 것도 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 걍 현지 가면 거기서 그때그때 돈을 벌어서 생활하는 식이라서
<autowiz_> 저는 겉멋만 들어서 호화 여행을 다니고 싶은... ㅜㅜ  ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 길거리에서 잠잘 때도 많고 그렇다던데, 뭐 자기가 하고싶어서 하는 거라그런지 그냥 무덤덤하게 생각하더라구요
<autowiz_> 춥지만 않으면 길거리에서 자는건 괜찮습니다. 한국에서 종종 길거리에서 자는 ....  아 그건 술취해서 ㅡㅡ;;
<autowiz_> (요즘은 안그럽니다 ㅡㅡ;;)
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그러다보니, 역시 다른 사람들하고는 다른게, 다른 사람 도움을 별로 필요로하지도 않고 부탁하지도 않더라구요
<Work^Seony> 혼자 알아서 다 해결하더라구요
<autowiz_> 뭐가 머리로는 이해를 한거 같은데 말로 표현이 잘 안되네요.
<Work^Seony> 지금까지 14개국을 가봤고, 하와이에서 3개월 지내고, 캐나다 갔다가 미국 본토 갔다가 남미로 갈거라네요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 다시 마지막으로 유럽
<autowiz_> 다른 사람 귀찮을까봐 도움요청안하는거 반 , 그냥 혼자 해결할려고 하는거 반  정도
<autowiz_> 살짜기 부럽네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 안부럽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 살고싶진 않아요
<autowiz_> 그야 서니님은 지상낙원에 사시는
<Work^Seony> 그애가 저한테 했던 말이,
<Work^Seony> 자기가 5년간 14개국을 돌아다니면서 본 한국사람들 중에서, 가장 여유롭게 사는 사람이라고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 한국사람들이 외국에 나가도, 한국사람처럼 산대요
<Work^Seony> 무슨 말이냐면, 생활에 여유를 두지않고 너무 일만 한다더라구요
<autowiz_> 그럴것도 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 빡시게 일만 주구장창
<Work^Seony> 자연환경 좋고 여유로운 나라에 가서, "나도 좀 여유있게 살아야지" 하고 말로는 열심히 하는데, 정작 몸은 너무 일만한다더라구요...
<autowiz_> 유럽이나 그쪽사람들은 일 이랑 자기 생활이랑 반반 썩어놓은듯한 느낌 . 그래도 그편이 더 효율도 좋고
<autowiz_> 행복지수도 올라가고
<Work^Seony> 좀 솔직히 말하자면, 제가 좀 많이 편하게 일하는 편이긴 해요
<autowiz_> 아훕스님은 어떠신지 다음에 뵈면 여쭤봐야겠습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 요즘 안오시더라구요
<autowiz_> 네 최근에 좀 뜸하시네요
<ferendevelop> ahoops님요?
<autowiz_> 부모님 여행은 잘 다녀오셨어요?
<ferendevelop> 약 8시간 뒤 출발하실 예정입니다.
<autowiz_> 8시간 이면 살짜기 남았네요
<ferendevelop> 넵, 제 퇴근도 3시간 남았습니다.
<ferendevelop> 사알짜기 남았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 딱 5시 반이네요
<ferendevelop> 네, 08시 30분이 거의 퇴근이니 딱 3시간 남았습니다.
<autowiz_> 3시간 동안 1초에 푸시업 한개씩 하면
<autowiz_> 몇개 일까요?
<ferendevelop> 10800개입니다
<autowiz_> 실시!
<ferendevelop> 안됩니다 !ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 푸시업은 참고로, 팔을 넓게 벌릴수록 가슴근육이 발달하고, 좁게 벌릴수록 팔 뒷근육이 발달합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가슴근육이 면적이 더 크기 때문에, 당연히 팔을 넓게 벌릴수록 더 편하게 할 수 있죠..
<autowiz_> 저는 넖게 벌리는게 좋습니다.
<autowiz_> 가슴하고 어깨만 단련하고 , 팔은 너무 굵어지면 컴하는데 힘들어질까봐
<ferendevelop> 저도 넓게 벌리는게 좋습니다, 뭔가 확실하게 하는 기분이 들어서요.
<Work^Seony> 아니 시스템 관리자가 무슨 말이십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서버 들려면 팔힘이 좋아야죠
<autowiz_> 서버는 4U 짜리도 가뿐히 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혼자들다가 허리나갈뻔 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 4U 하니깐 예전에 IDC 갔던 기억이 새록새록 드네요 ㅎㅎ 그 때 참 재밌었는데..
<autowiz_> 4U 라고 쓰고 for U 라고 읽지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 처음 들어 보는 말이에요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> I was born to love you~    아 이건 투유 구나.. 포 유 뭐 없나요
<ferendevelop> 글쎄요..
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 참 3월 31일날 시간 괜찮으세요?
<Work^Seony> 무슨 시간?
<ferendevelop> 그 때 뵐까 했는데 비행기 타고 오시면 피곤 하실까봐요.
<autowiz_> 인천공항에서 식사나 하실까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아니 당연히 안괜찮지.  공항 도착하면 6시, 입국수속 밟고 짐 찾아서 집에 도착하면 8시는 될텐데
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 그 인천공항 지하에 덮밥집? 있는데 거기 칠리 새우 덮밥이 진짜 맛있습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 대신 가격에 비해 양이ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 집에가서 드실려나요?
<Work^Seony> 귀국하자마자 식구들하고 시간 보내는게 상식이죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 네, 저도 그래서 여쭤봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럼 차로 픽업해서 인천가는동안 차에서 얘기라도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ferendevelop: 따로 보기보단, 여기 채널분들이랑 같이 보는게 좋지않겠어? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 네! 저도 그럴 생각 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 공항오시면 차량지원 해드리면 되지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 플랜카드 만들어야 되는데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  뭐, 어머니가 픽업해주시겠죠
<autowiz_> 잊어버릴뻔 했네요 . 갑자기 생각났습니다.
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ코난 오브라이언 부럽지 않은 환대가 필요합니다
<Work^Seony> 아들이 6년만에 귀국해서 내 몸뚱이만한 캐리어 2개를 끌고오는데 설마 버스타고 오라고 하진 않을 거에요
<autowiz_> 트렁크 많으시면 제가 공항가서 좀 받아드릴까요?
<ferendevelop> 뜬금 없지만, autowiz님은 뭔가 선한 외모이실 것 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 제 어머니가 나오시거나, 아니면 동생이 나올 거에요
<autowiz_>  feren 아니요 저 되게 못되게 생겼는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 음... 그럼 플랜카드만 들고 있는걸로 ㅋㅋ (농담입니다)
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 아닙니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 오즈님 사진은 페북에...
<ferendevelop> 플랜 카드는 만들어 출구 게이트에서 바로 보이게 전시하는걸로하죠.
<autowiz_> 제 페북 주소를 아직 모르.... 금방 찾으시겠구나 음음
<ferendevelop> 음음..
<ferendevelop> 페북 하니깐 제가 페이스북 활동을 시작한게 하신 분이 Seony님이셨네요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 엥 그래?
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 페이스북 계정만 만들었다가 페이스북 잘 모르겠다고 하니깐 형이 우분투 그룹 알려주셔서 그 때 부터 본격적으로 활동하게 됬네요.
<ferendevelop> 그러다가 행사도 한 번 참여하고, 좋은 사람들은 많이 만났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 맥북을 사는 것도 형이 추천해주셨고요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇구나 기억난다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그때만해도 제가 중학생이였죠ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 제 기억으로 이 채널에 처음 접속 했을 때가 중학교 1학년때쯤으로 기억합니다.
<Work^Seony> 중학생 때 본건 기억나
<Work^Seony> 그래서 고등학교 졸업했다니까 깜짝 놀랐지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 벌써 세월이...
<ferendevelop> 리눅스는 아예 몰랐는데, 아버지 직장 동료분이 한 날 솔라리스를 아냐고 물어보신게 어찌어찌 레드햇 9 깔았던게 갑자기 기억나네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 제가 고등학교 때 채널 접속이 뜸해서 그랬을겁니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 흐믈흐믈
<autowiz_> 점점 늘어지고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 저두 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 많이 늘어지면 평소 좋아하는
<ferendevelop> 유니폼도 벗어두고 멍하니 히터 바람 쐬고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럴땐 재밌는 유튜브 영상을... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 신난는 음악 들으면 아드레날린 + 엔돌핀이 돌아서 한동안 각성 상태가 됩니다.
<ferendevelop> 저두 멜론만 주구장창 듣고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 유닛폼? 0 _ 0
<ferendevelop> YouTube도 이제 질리네요ㅠ
<ferendevelop> GS칼텍스라고 적혀 있는 유니폼 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그것도 벗어 두고 사복으로 멍하니 있네요
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 형 Apple Music 사용하세요?
<autowiz_> 아 .. 정신이 혼미해서 잠시 이상한 생각을
<Work^Seony> 애플 뮤직?  그게 뭔지 잘 모르겠는데
<ferendevelop> 초록색에 GS칼텍스 적혀 있는 볼품 없는 유니폼일뿐입니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그 iTunes Store에 있는 대부분의 음악을 무제한 스트리밍 + DRM 무제한 다운로드 조건으로 매달 9.9 달러 내는 상품(?) 있어요
<ferendevelop> 개인적으로 엄청 마음에 들어서 매달 13000원 정도(기프트카드) 내면서 사용하고 있네요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 뭔기 기억난다
<Work^Seony> 뭔지
<Work^Seony> 나는 개인적으로 음악씨디를 모으는 취미가 있어서 나한테는 필요없는 서비스지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 오호, 그런 취미가 있으셨군요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 13000원 값은 하네요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 200장 있는 거 같은데 뭐 아직 멀었지
<ferendevelop> 음악 큐레이팅, 아이튠즈 라디오, iTunes Store에 있는 대부분의 음악을 들을 수 있는 권리를 9.9달러라니! 매우 만족합니다
<Work^Seony> 내 동생 남편되는 애는 한 600장 있고...
<ferendevelop> 헐.. 엄청 많으시네요..
<ferendevelop> 보관 하는 것도 일일듯 합니다 그 정도면ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 책장에 보관하는거지
<ferendevelop> 저는 지금 989곡 저장되어 있네요, 앨범은 krewella꺼 딱 하나 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 그래도 너무 많지 않나요? 200장이면ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 내 아이튠즈 보니까 234앨범에 2,744곡이라고 나와있네
<Work^Seony> 200장 모아보면 얼마 안돼
<Work^Seony> 한 500장은 되야 어디가서 명함 좀 내밀지 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 얼마안되지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ전 딱 한장 있네요
<Work^Seony> 내가 게임은 다운로드로 구입해도 음악만은 꼭 씨디로 사는 이유가,
<Work^Seony> 게임은 시대가 지나면 다시는 플레이 안하지만, 음악은 언제든지 다시 듣게 되거든...
<autowiz_> 일리 있는 말씀이십니다.
<ferendevelop> +1, 그런데 MP3 파일로 보관해도 되지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 일단 구입하고나서 mp3로 떠서 아이튠즈로 듣지
<Work^Seony> 씨디는 걍 책장에 진열해놓고...
<autowiz_> 운치가 없지
<autowiz_> 저는 이상한 취미가 .. 피규어 좋아라하고 그런건 아닌데 그냥 조그만 모형이라던가 장식품 시간이 좀 지나서
<autowiz_> 먼지가 살짝 앉은거 보면 , 시간의 무개도 느껴지고 , 가슴이 따뜻해지는게
<autowiz_> 그걸 제가 선물을 했는데 .... 갑자기 생각하니 또 혈압이 ㅠㅠ   선물만 받고는 도망갔어요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아하, 그렇군요
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 선물을 해주셨는데요?
<ferendevelop> 방금 밖에서 주유 끝나신 분 주유 금액이 갑자기 결제가 안되는 당황스러운 일이 있었네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 시동 걸고 가는 손님 바로 붙잡고 손님 결제가 안되셨어요!!를 외쳤습니다ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 식겁했겠군 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 네네ㅋㅋ 음악 들으면서 채팅 치고 있는데 갑자기 옆에 POS가 삑삑 거리길래 보니깐 그러고 있네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그런경우가 다 있군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 선입금 이잖아요
<ferendevelop> 좀 신기합니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 네 맞습니다
<autowiz_> 카드면 15만원인가 일단 결제하고 주유끝나고
<ferendevelop> 카드 선승인 후 주유 진행인데 (선승인 실패 시 주유기가 작동 안 합니다) 이 떄까지 한 3번인가 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 주유금액만큼 다시 결제한다음 15만원 취소를 하는데
<ferendevelop> 14만 9000원이 가득 주유 설정 입니다
<ferendevelop> 일반적으로 가득 주유 일 때는 100 리터, 큰 차일경우 300 리터로 설정해요
<autowiz_> 저희 법인카드가 가끔 주유할때 그러거든요 ㅋㅋ 한도가 20만원 남았는데 셀프주유소에서 6만원 넣을려면 주유 끝나고 에러떠요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 주유전용카드는 종종 그러더라고요
<ferendevelop> 법인 카드는 일단 가득 주유 자체가 안되요, 무조건 카운터에서 후결제
<ferendevelop> 왠지는 모르겠는데 법인 카드는 셀프 주유 기계에서 승인을 안 해주더라고요
<autowiz_> 가끔 비싼차 가지고 오셔서 셀프주유소에서 곤란해하고 계시는 여성분 보면 도와드리고 싶은 맘이 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아 그건 저도 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 원래 주유 하실 줄 모르면 주유 뚜껑 여는거부터 하나하나 옆에서 알려드려야 하는데
<ferendevelop> 예쁘신 여성분이면 제가 다 해줍니다..ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop>  퇴근했습니다~ 날씨가 쌀쌀하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-12
<razgon_irccloud> 키메스라고 한국의료기 박람회가 17-20일에 있어요
<razgon_irccloud> 이거 아프리카 티비처럼 방송 해줫으면. 합니다.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 앗. 방송실수.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 여튼 그런게 있네요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 몇년 전까지만 해도 한국 의료기 어디 내놓을만하지도 못했는데 박람회까지 여는거 보니 상당한 수준에 올라왔나보네요
<razgon_irccloud> 상당합니다.
<head_irccloud> 어우 맥모닝
<head_irccloud> 먹고  라면뽁이에 삼각김밥 하나 목으니까 배트
<head_irccloud> 배가 터질것 같네요
<razgon_irccloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_home> !닉 Head_csfe
<head_cafe> gkdk
<head_cafe> 하아 드디어 얼마만이냐 주말에 하루 쉬네요
<head_cafe> 일요일은 출근하지만 ㅜ
<head_cafe> 안녕하시어유 ㅎ
<head_cafe> 다들 근데 써니님 오시길 기대하시는건가 ㅓㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 하하
<LinDol> 푹 쉬셔요 ㅠㅠ
<head_cafe> ㅗㅗ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 헉 오타
<LinDol> 헛 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 어디서 클라우드 할줄 알거나 관심있는 주니어 엔지니어 없나요?
<ferendevelop> 아이폰 새로 샀는데 엄청 좋네요, 지문 인식이 상상 그 이상으로 좋습니다.
<ferendevelop> 갤럭시 살라다 마음 돌렸는데 그럴만한 가치가 있는 선택이였네요 헤헤
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 이만 가보겠습니다 안녕히계세요
<autowiz_> 아흠 아흠
<ferendevelop> 잠 와서 미치겠네요.
<autowiz_> 잠오면 자면 되지요
<autowiz_> 안오면 다시 가면 되고
<ferendevelop> 일 하고 있어서 잘 순 없어요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아 오늘 출근이구낭
<ferendevelop> 출근만 아니였음 들눕었스빈다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그렇지요 스빈다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 핫식스가 피곤 할 때 좋다길래 마셨는데 오히려 토할 것 같고 머리 아프고 미치겠네요
<autowiz_> 사람마다 달라서
<autowiz_> 몬스터 도 있고 레드불 도 있는데
<autowiz_> 다 한번 먹으면 안되지요
<autowiz_> 레드불 한개만 더 먹어봐요 너무 먹어도 몸에 안좋음
<ferendevelop> 레드불이 여기 없습니다ㅠ
<autowiz_> 배달 ~ ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 박카스는 어떤가요?
<autowiz_> 박카스도 좋지요
<ferendevelop> 속 울렁 거리는데 먹어도 괜찮을까요
<autowiz_> 으음 65% 확률도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 확률로
<ferendevelop> 으 뭐랄까 불 날라하는 곳에 기름 살짝 얹힌 기분 입니다
<autowiz_> 박카스 흡입?
<ferendevelop> 넹
<ferendevelop> 막 오실오실 춥네요
<autowiz_> 추울땐 매가 약인데요
<ferendevelop> 안됩니다 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 안된다고 주장하는 이유를 6하원칙에 의거하여 설명 해 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 제가 일하고 있는 주유소에서 누군가 저를 따뜻하게 하기 위해 때리면 그거에 스트레스를 받아서 몸이 안 좋아질 것 같다는게 제 견해입니다.
<autowiz_> 추위는 가시지 않을까요?
<autowiz_> 언발에 오줌누기 격인가요?
<ferendevelop> 추위는 해결할 수 있겠지만 고통과 더 맞았을 때의 고통을 상상하며 내적으로 복잡한 감정이 생겨 당장 추위는 가시게 할 수는 있겠지만 근본적인 해결책이 되지는 않을 것 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 이상 반론 있으신가요?
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ중요한건 이 말을 생각하면서 잠이 조금씩 깼다는겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 좋습니다
<ferendevelop> 모든게 계획대로.. 되신건가요?
<autowiz_> 그럼 조금 뛸까요? 아니면 셀프 싸다귀 때리기 이런 것도 있구요
<ferendevelop> 여기서 조금 무리를 하면 안 좋아질 것 같다는게 제 생각입니다.
<autowiz_> (아 저 좋습니다는 잠 깻다는말 전에 입력하던거라 )
<autowiz_> 회사일로 운전을 많이 할때가 있는데 종종 , 왕왕 미치도록 졸립니다.
<autowiz_> 혼자 운전할때는 막 비명을 지르고다녀요 잠갤려고
<autowiz_> 옆에 사람이 있을때는 그러질 못하니까 허벅지를 꼬집고 물을 한모금씩 마시고
<autowiz_> 과자를 먹고 창문열고
<autowiz_> 노래듣고
<autowiz_> 가끔 따귀도 때리고 그럽니다 ... 저는
<ferendevelop> 대단하십니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제일 효과 없는게 허벅지 꼬집는거에요 .... ㅠㅠ 아프기만 엄청 아프고 잠은 안깹니다 신기하게도
<autowiz_> 물을 마시면 사람 뇌가 어~ 물이다 하면서
<autowiz_> 막 깨어난다고 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 정신도 맑아지고
<autowiz_> 초조한것도 이완되고
<autowiz_> 음료수랑은 다른 맹물의 효능입니다.
<autowiz_> 지금당장 가서 한컵 주욱 들이키고 오시지요
<ferendevelop> 물은 계속 마셔서 물배가 찰 지경입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 가능하면 500ml 생수를 두고 한모금씩 홀짝홀짝 마시는것도 괜찮습니다.
<autowiz_> 문제가 어렵군요.
<autowiz_> 확 고마 ....  ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아니요 제말은 고구마를 확 익혀먹고 싶다는 ....
<ferendevelop> 네네 이해합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 견우야~ 미안해~ 나도 어쩔수 없는 경상도 남자인가봐~
<autowiz_> (전지현 씨 흉내내기 ㅋㅋ)
<autowiz_> 아 이영화자체를 모르실려나요?
<autowiz_> 내 여자친구를 소개합니다. 라는 영화 입니다.
<ferendevelop> 처음 들어 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 윽 ...  뭐 하긴 개발한지 좀 됐을거에요
<autowiz_> 보자.... http://google.com
<autowiz_> 2004년도 작품이니까
<autowiz_> 12년전 feren 님 8살?
<autowiz_> 어라 ? 주인공 이름이 견우가 아니었던가?
<autowiz_> 견우가 아니라 명우 라는군요 , 저는 이제껏 견우와 직녀에 나오는 그 견우인줄
<ferendevelop> 8살이면 초등학교 입학 할 떄네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 초등학교 중학년도 아니고 입학할때면 모르시는게 당연하겠네요
<autowiz_> 전지현씨 아직 이쁘니 한번 보는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다만
<autowiz_> feren 군 좋아하는 영화 장르가??
<ferendevelop> 살면서 제일 기억에 남은 장르는 아이로봇 입니다.
<autowiz_> 아이팟이 아니라 아이로봇이라구요?
<razgon_irccloud> https://youtu.be/mEW2aEazNCQ
<razgon_irccloud> 이런음악들으면 오히려 잠안오고 차분해 지던데.
<ferendevelop> 네! 아이로봇이요
<razgon_irccloud> 약간 우울해지면서 잠이 안와
<ferendevelop> 들어보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 아이로봇 2 보셨나요?
<autowiz_> 잠시만요 제가 봤는지 안봤는지 기억이
<autowiz_> 최근에 나오는영화인가요?
<autowiz_> 영화정보도 없는데
<ferendevelop> 2004년쯤에 나왔던걸로 기억합니다.
<autowiz_> 2014년 에 트레일러는 있는거같은데
<autowiz_> 2017년 개봉이라는말도 있고
<autowiz_> 아이로봇 1 편은 봤습니다 재미있게 잘 봤지요
<autowiz_> 로봇영화중에 나름 재미있게 본게 좀 있습니다.
<autowiz_> AI 가 그러했고, 체피 도 생각보다 재미있었어요 개인적인 견해지만 수작인거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 아이로봇 1이라고 아얄씨에 챗 올렸놓고 멍 때렸는데 가만 보니깐 개인 챗에다가 챗했네요ㅠㅠ 정신 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 살면서 봤던 영화 중에서는 아이로봇 1편이 매우 재밌었습니다.
<ferendevelop> 마지막 VIKI의 논리는 모순이 있으면서도, 그 나름대로의 의미가 있다 생각하고 자주 생각해봅니다
<autowiz_> 어떤 논리였지요? 대략 짐작은가지만 정확하지는 않아서
<autowiz_> 아 이글아이 이것도 상당히 괜찮았습니다.
<ferendevelop> 아아!! 이글 아이 맞습니다, 그것도 괜찮았어요.
<ferendevelop> VIKI 논리는 로봇 공학의 3원칙에 따르면 로봇은 인류를 보호해야 하는 원칙이 있는데
<ferendevelop> 인간은 스스로 전쟁, 환경 오염으로 스스로를 파멸의 길로 몰고 있기 떄문에 자기들의 원칙을 지키기 위해서는 자기들이 인류를 통제하고 보호해야한다는 논리였습니다.
<autowiz_> 인류 보호를 위해 인류를 감금 한다는 논리인가요?
<ferendevelop> 네, 비슷합니다.
<autowiz_> 최근에 초 인공지능이라던가 하는 기사를 보면 자주 나오는 우려입니다.
<ferendevelop> 그래서 USR(로봇 개발 회사)의 신형 로봇인 NS-5의 메모리 코드를 자신의 논리로 오버라이팅해서 중앙에서 인류를 통제하게끔 합니다.
<ferendevelop> 이글 아이도 아이 로봇과 조금 비슷한 면이 많았던 영화였죠.
<autowiz_> 인간이 입력한 논리 패턴데로 기계가 동작을 하는데 , 인간이 생각지 못한 방향으로 일이 진행이 될 수 있다...
<autowiz_> 네 맞습니다.
<autowiz_> 자 그럼 feren 님이 제2의 알파고를 만드시고 싶으신거군요
<ferendevelop> 인간이 입력한 논리 패턴(이상)과 현실에는 차이가 좀 있으니, 로봇이 판단하기엔 모순이 발생하고 거기서 뭐랄까요..
<ferendevelop> 어른의 사정으로 인한 부분은 로봇이 제대로 판단을 못하니 인류가 생각하는 것과는 다르게 진행되는 것 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 꼭 기계라서 그런 결론이 나오지는 않을것도 같습니다. 대부분 저런 소재를 다룰때 AI 가 감정이 없어서 그렇다고 생각하는데 . 사람도
<autowiz_> 자유민주주의 , 공산주의 체제를 만들어냈듣이
<ferendevelop> 네. 맞습니다. 아이로봇 중간에도 기계에 감정이 없다는걸 적나라하게 드러내주죠 (자동차 사고 때 어른, 어린 아이를 우리가 생각하는 구조 순서와 다르게 로봇은 생존 확률을 통하여 결정을 내렸으니깐요.)
<autowiz_> 사람도 인류를 위해 , 리셋를 해야 한다는 주장을 펼치는 사람도 있지요 ( 대부분 일본영화에서 나오는 개념입니다만)
<ferendevelop> 리셋이라하면, 그 디폴트 값은 누가 결정해줄까요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 결국 디폴트 값을 결정하는건 사람일텐데 말이죠.
<autowiz_> 제가 중학교때인가 한 선생님이 말씀하셨습니다.
<autowiz_> 한국 어른들중에 이기적인 인간이 너무 많아서
<autowiz_> 8살 이하의 어린이 빼고 전부 제거하지 않는한 우리나라는 부퍠의 늪에서 헤어나오기 힘들거라고
<ferendevelop> 부패를 없앨 수 있는 좋은 방법은 무엇이 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 어릴땐 착했던 사람이 클수록, 어른들의 나쁜것들을 보고 배운다고 ..
<autowiz_> 글쎄요 ... 홍익인간
<ferendevelop> 사실 감정이란게 있는 생물은 부패 같은 그런 것을 아예 못 하게 할 수 없을꺼라고 생각합니다.
<autowiz_> 제도상으로 제재를 하는거지 뭐 어쩔 수 없을 수 도 있지요
<ferendevelop> 다만 부패 같은 부정 행위가 발생 했을 때 사회 체계 스스로 그걸 다시 못하도록 정화 활동(?)을 하는 여건이 마련되어야한다 생각합니다.
<ferendevelop> 사실 어렵지요, 저도 이렇게 말하지만 막강한 권력을 갖게 된다면 부정 행위를 안 일으킨다고 확답을 못 드리겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 어떤 연구결과에 있는데, 사회 신뢰도 , 부패율이 어느선을 넘으면
<ferendevelop> 지금이야 권력이 없고 말일뿐이니 이렇게 말하지만, 실제로 그 상황이 되면 제가 어떻게 변할지 모르죠.
<autowiz_> 사람들은 부패를 없에기보다 그냥 자기도 거기 편승하기를 바라게되는 그래서 더욱 부패가 극심해 지는 상황이 온다고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 변하면 밤길 조심하시길 바랍니다. 제가 사방팔방 어디서 나타날지 모릅니다 허허
<autowiz_> 소신 , 신의 , 신뢰 이런게 점점 무너지는거 같아 참 안타까운 밤입니다.
<autowiz_> 내일은 내일의 태양이 뜨겠지만 뭐 크게 바뀌진 않겠지요.
<ferendevelop> 태양만 바뀔뿐, 태양 아래 있는 대부분은 변하질 않죠.
<autowiz_> 달이 지구랑 점점 멀어지고 있다고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 정말 조금씩이긴 하지만
<autowiz_> 뭐 한~~~~~~ 참 나중 이야기 입니다만 그때는 달을 다시 가까이 끌어놓던가 하지않으면 달이 도망가버리거라고
<ferendevelop> 중간에 말 끊어서 죄송하지만, 10시가 되어서 일단 제가 맡은 일(쓰레기통 비우기)을 마치고 오겠습니다. 40분 정도 뒤에 뵐께요.
<autowiz_> 그러면 아마 파도도 안치거나 약해지고 그러면 서핑보드도 못타게 되고 저는 우울증이 오고
<autowiz_> 네~ 수고요~
<autowiz_> 우울증이 올때는 게임으로 해소를 ~ ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop>   autowiz_ ì»´ë°±!
<autowiz_> 백 투더 올드 스꾸~~~울~~
<ferendevelop> 6s 아무리 봐도 잘 만든 것 같아요
<autowiz_> 오늘은 11시 반까지 인가요?
<ferendevelop> 이런 녀석을 두고 갤럭시를 갈려고 했더니 제가 바보네요
<ferendevelop> 네! 오늘은 11시 30분까지 근무입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그정도인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네 ㅎㅎ 너무 마음에 듭니다
<ferendevelop> 3D Touch는 액정 쎄게 누르다가 액정 부술까봐 무섭네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 일주일후에 뵙겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 일주일 후요? Seony님 시간이 안된다 하셔서 어떻게 될지 모르겠습니다!
<autowiz_> 일주일 후에도 계속 그러셔야 할텐데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아니요 서니님 만나는건 입국때 말고 따로 저희 방 사람들 만날때 같이 만나시지요
<ferendevelop> 아하ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이해했습니다.
<ferendevelop> 일단 아버지에게 다시 말씀 드렸어요.조금 연기 될 것 같다고.
<autowiz_> 금전적 여유가 있으면 제가 울산가서 한번 뵙고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ 말씀만이라도 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> 아이고 렉스님 어인일로요
<lex_home> autowiz_, 잠시 공부하러 들어왓어요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 역시 공부는 졸립니다. 자러 갑니다.^^
<lex_home> 좋은 주말 되세요~
<razgon_irccloud> 다들 쉬시고 계시는 군요.
<razgon_irccloud> 즐토 되시구요.
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 지금부터 일하러.ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 마감을 했는데 19000원이 남는 진풍경이!!
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 다시 확인해 보삼ㅋ.ㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<razgon_irccloud> https://youtu.be/eDj-t08GnTk
<HolyKnight> http://bcho.tistory.com/1077
<HolyKnight> http://dsconsulting.kr/2016/03/04/%EA%B8%80%EB%A1%9C%EB%B2%8C-%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%EC%9E%90-%EB%8F%99%ED%96%A5-%ED%81%B4%EB%9D%BC%EC%9A%B0%EB%93%9C-vs-%EB%8D%B0%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%ED%83%91-%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%EC%9E%90/
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-13
<autowiz_> 저 찾으셨습니까?
<autowiz_> 그냥 던져본 멘트였는데 사람이 아무도 안계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 간만에 술먹고 늦잠잤네요 이제 다시 일하러.. 좋은 주말 되세요~~
<autowiz_> 좋은 개발자로 크고 싶어요. 서버 개발자는 어떻게 되나요? 저 bcho 님 티스토리 링크를 읽다보니
<autowiz_> 글을 잘쓰시네요 전체 구성도 그렇고 한줄한줄이 깔끔담백 합니다.
<autowiz_> 어떤분인가 해서 봤더니 페북에서도 종종 보이시는 조대협님이시군요 .
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<LinDol_> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<LinDol_> :)
<autowiz_> 주말 잘 보내고 계시온지요? ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 저는 그냥 뒹굴뒤굴... ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 요새는 재미있는 일이 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘도 feren 군 일하는군요 수고가 많아요
<JasonJang> 바둑 4국 4시간만에 ("이변없으면" 이세돌 우승)= 이세돌 우세
<autowiz_> 으음 끝나봐야 알겠지만서두 4시간이면 상당히 진행됐겠네요
<JasonJang> ^^
<matthewkim> 오 이세돌 승!
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4620042&cpage=1
<commania_> 알파고가 적어도 클라이언트 부는 우분투를 쓰는군요
<commania_> 돌 던지는 장면 캡쳐가 돌아다니는데 우분투네요;
<matthewkim> 올 ㅋ
<matthewkim> ambiance 테마군요
<commania_> http://cache.clien.net/cs2/data/file/park/20160309115224_JBXcZG9r_283829_93111_3923.png
<commania_> http://cache.clien.net/cs2/data/file/park/20160313174552_3rj7MVLP_ddd.PNG
<commania_> http://imgnews.naver.net/image/001/2016/03/13/PYH2016031308150001300_P2_99_20160313175105.jpg?type=w540
<commania_> 이세돌은 어베인 LTE를 쓰는군요
<commania_> 왜 이런 것만 눈에 들어오지...
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 우분투주가 올라가겠네요.ㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 캐노니컬...
<razgon_irccloud> 결국은 하둡을 쓰지 않았을까요?
<razgon_irccloud> 빅데이터.
<razgon_irccloud> 물론 고유의 프로그램을 사용했겟지만요.
<autowiz_> 뭐 윈도우즈도 98시절부터 기본 바탕화면이 참 많이 알려졌었는데요
<autowiz_> 우분투도 기본 바탕화면? 어쩌면 첫화면의 색감과 같은 분위기는 좀 알려진거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 리눅스용 킬러 어플이 좀 더 나오면 좋겠다고 생각만 하고 있습니다. 제가 만들고 싶으나
<autowiz_> 언제쯤 세상에 나올지는 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4621203&cpage=1
<ferendevelop> autowiz_: 직접 만드시는겁니다!
<autowiz_> 으음 알파고 가 실수를 했다고 하는데
<autowiz_> 정말 그게 실수라고 누가 그랬는지는 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz_> 바둑이란 이런 수 저런 수 를 두는건데 , 이렇게 저렇게 하다보니 백 이 이길 수 도 있고 , 흑 이 이길 수 도 있는거지
<autowiz_> 알파고가 무조건 이긴다는 보장이 있는것도 아닌데 왜 진걸 실수 라고 하는지 자체가 무식해 보이네요
<matthewkim> 동감입니다 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> +1 저도 그렇게 생각합니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 애시당초 버그도 아니고 그냥 게임결과가지고 의학까지 들먹이는거 자체가 ...  근데 그 밑에 댓글도 가관 이네요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 전 이제 그냥 그런가보다 합니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 드라마 시그널 마지막화 보다가
<autowiz_> 웃었네요 " 관등성명 안데다가 옷 벗은 공무원 있는거 몰라~ " ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안대다가
<ferendevelop> 시그널 저도 보고 싶어요ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 아 어제 마지막화였어요?
<ferendevelop> 집 TV에 케이블 방송은 싹 빼버려서 못 보네요ㅠ
<matthewkim> 그제 어제꺼 챙겨봐야겠네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 넵
<matthewkim> 조진웅 멋있다 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 매튜 님도 멋있으십니다.
<matthewkim> 예? *^^*
<autowiz_> 매튜님도 맛있으시다구요
<matthewkim> 예 ㅋㅋ 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 맛있어요 넵 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> !?!?!?!?!?
<autowiz_> 우리 feren 군이 이해를 잘 못했나보네 후훗
<autowiz_> 어떻게 feren 군도 한번 맛있어 볼텐가? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그럴까요..ㅎㅎ?
<autowiz_> 나이 어린게 갑이지요 , 짱 멋있음 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<ferendevelop> 페르마의 밀실 보신 분 계신가요?
<ferendevelop> 게임 이론과 관련된 내용인데 괜찮은지 궁금합니다
<autowiz_> 보긴 했는데 기억이 가물하네요
<ferendevelop> 게임 이론에 대해 알아 보는데 관련 있다던데.. 함 봐야 겠네요.
<HolyKnight> 영화인가유
<matthewkim> 아 뒤에 몇편 더 있었으면 좋겠네요 시그널
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 넵 영화입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ferendevelop> Touch ID 상상 이상으로 좋네요.
<matthewkim> emacs 설정파일 덩치가 커질 수록 자주 멈춰버리네용 ㅠㅠㅋ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 딥마인드 = 심심(深 心)이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 심심이 ㅋ
<matthewkim> 예전에 아이폰 앱에 심심이 있었는데 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-06
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 배고픈 오전이네요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 무선 키보드와 마우스로 추천할만한게 있을지요/>?
<razGon_i7> 다들 유선을 쓰시겟지만.
<razGon_i7> 10만원 이상의 셋을 아는 동생이 원해서.ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x> 노트북키보드 아니면 그냥 기계식들을 써서... 일반 무선키보드마우스 세트는 3~5만원선 입니다. MS나 로지텍으로 가시면 무난하고요... 10만원 이상의 세트로 가시려면 개별 구입 해서 조합하는 방법 뿐인데... 그런 식이면 리시버 두개라 좀 불편하지 않을까 싶네요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<hyukx> 안녕하세여 어찌어찌하다 들어와봤습니다아 ^^*
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> hyukx: 반갑습니당
<razGon_i7> 제가 봐도 그런데요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 사마님의 말씀을 듣겟습니다.
<razGon_i7> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1178902&cate=11317385
<razGon_i7> 이거 정도는 괜찮으려나요??
<razGon_i7> 점심시간이 다가오네요
<beginner> 안녕하세요
<beginner> 질문이 있습니다
<razGon_i7> 말씀해 보세요. 재빠르진 않지만 질문하시고 기다리시면 답해주실겁니다.
<razGon_i7> 저는 완전초보라...ㅠㅠ
<beginner> 감사합니다
<beginner> 이번에 임베디드 프로그래밍 수업을 듣는데 beaglebone black을 컴퓨터에 연결을 해야되는데요
<beginner> 우분투를 가상머신에 깔아서 사용하라고 하셔서
<beginner> putty라는 프로그램을 윈도우용으로 설치하는 방법으로 가르쳐 주셨는데
<beginner> 저는 옛날에 노트북에 그냥 우분투를 깔아서 우분투로 연결을 하려고 합니다
<beginner> 우분투상에서 putty로 현재 연결된 비글본을 찾아서 연결 시켜야 하는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> beginner: 노트북에 우분투를 설치하시고 우분투에 SSH 서버를 설치하신 다음에 Putty로 연결하여 사용하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_i7> 그냥 터미널로 사용해도 되지 않나?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 물론 로컬에서도 상관은 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<beginner> 혹시 usb로 시리얼로 연결하는 방법은 없을까요?
<beginner> lsusb로 찾으니까
<beginner> bus 001 device 003 이라고 떠서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쎄요 제가 시리얼 통신은 잘 모르겠네요..
<beginner> putty는 기본상으로 /dev/ttsS0 이라고 떠서
<beginner> 지금 연결된게 dev 목록에서 뭐라고 뜨는 지 어떻게 알 수 있을까요?
<beginner> ㅜㅜ그래도 답변 감사합니다
<beginner> 수업 상으로 볼 때 시리얼로 연결을 할 수 있어야 할 것 같아서요
<beginner> dev 에 연결된 목록을 확인하는 명령어를 알 수 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> dmesg 로그에 뜨지 않을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> sudo dmesg | grep dev나 tty이런식으로요..
<beginner> tty tty32: hash matches
<beginner> cdc_acm 1-1:1.2: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<beginner> 라고 뜨면 ttyACM0 인가요? 이것도 해봤었는데
<drake_kr> 흠.. bbb라...
<drake_kr> 네트워크 지원 될테고
<drake_kr> 모니터도 붙일 수 있을텐뎅..
<drake_kr> 와히파히는 안되던가..
<drake_kr> Ttyacm0가 시리얼일텐데 ttl인지 rs232인지..
<drake_kr> 기억이 안나네요
<drake_kr> 일단 문서가 많은 라즈베리파이3를 하나 사서 좀 돌려보고 익숙해진 다음에 bbb로 넘어가는걸 추천 드립니다
<beginner> 수업용이라 어쩔 수가 없네요;
<beginner> 답변감사합니다
<razGon_i7> http://www.compuzone.co.kr/product/product_detail.htm?ProductNo=278192
<razGon_i7> 이런 거 사용해보신분? 어때요?
<razGon_i7> 저는 익숙치 않아서 그런지 별루였는데.
<imsu> drake_kr: 얼마전 인터넷 하다가 자동차 부수는 대회같은거 있던데 그런거 참가하려면 돈 많이 들겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> razGon_i7: 하드웨어명가 마이크로소프트네요
<razGon_i7> ^^;
<drake_kr> beginner: 예습용으로요
<drake_kr> 역시 ttl이네요. 라즈베리랑 비슷한 방식으로 연결해야 할겁니다.
<drake_kr> 편한 방법은 usb2rs232 양쪽 방향에 놓고 양쪽이 female인 9p dsub gender 연결해서 쓰는 방법이 있겠군요
<drake_kr> 그리고.. 핀으로 뽑혀나오는 uart를 9pin dsub에 직결하면 보드 나갑니다. 이럴때 보드 한번씩 태워먹어주면 공부하는 느낌도 나고 좋은데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 한참 해볼땐 evk가 죄다 300 넘어서 한번 태워먹을때 짜릿짜릿했는데
<ViTZrO> 안녕하세용
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rkQ3z7MD/IMG_0246.PNG
<beginner> 시리얼말고 ssh로는 연결이 되네요
<PotatoGim> 헐... git이라니...
<PotatoGim> SVN도 모르고 들어오는 친구들도 수두룩하던데...ㅜ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 야후가 인터넷인줄 알았는데용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈_곤님 저 MS 인텔리전트 키보드 금방익숙해지는거 같더라구요.
<autowiz> 익숙해지면 상당히 편하다고 친구녀석한테 들었었습니다.
<autowiz> (저는 개인적으로 못생겨서 패스~ )
<drake_kr> 다들 라이잰 후지다 그러네요
<drake_kr> 제 생각은 좀 많이 다른데...
<HolyKnight> 가격
<HolyKnight> 봐야쥬
<HolyKnight> 라즈베리파이로 Nas 구축 가능한가유?
<autowiz> 가능할껍니다. 다만 속도가 문제가 될 수 도 , 안될 수 도 있는데. 자세한건 다른분이 잘 알고 계실거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 넵
<drake_kr> 기가빗 풀스피드가 필요하면 셀러론급 데스크탑 쓰는게 낫고요
<samahui_x> 라즈베리파이3로 nas 써봤는데 쓸만은 합니다. 하지만 속도 빠르게 쓰고 싶으시면 포기하셔야합니다
<drake_kr> 걍 on air wifi식이면 라즈배리만한게 없는듯해요
<samahui_x> 라즈베리파이3부터는 무선랜 내장이라 더더둑 편리하죠
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤요 ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<jasonKR> Holy Knight: 됩니다. 특히 최신 사양은 잘 됩니다.
<jasonKR> raz Gon_i7: 저 MK270 몇년째 사용중. 구지 mk520 불필요합니다. ^^
<jasonKR> 구지. 굳이  ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> jasonKR: nuc 우쨜까요
<imsu> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> 0318일 보기로 했잖? ㅎ
<bluedusk> 0318 시간 비워두면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 근데 DarkCircle 이놈이 장소를 인 정하네요
<drake_kr> 안
<drake_kr> 어디가 편하십니까요
<bluedusk> 전 강남 근처가 편합니다. ^_^
<drake_kr> 쉰사?
<drake_kr> 압규정?
<samahui_x> 역삼?
<samahui_x> 논현?
<samahui_x> 강남 근처로 하면 강남은 빠지는군요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 으음 어떻게보면 들어갈 수 도 있지 않을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 강남 맛집 뭐있나요
<drake_kr> 1차 곱창을 먹고 2차로 치맥 3차 대충 하면 되겠네요
<drake_kr> 오랜만에 월매
<autowiz> 감자~~
<autowiz> 소주한잔하러 안올래? 요즘도 매일 바쁜감? ㅠㅠ
<jasonKR> 아쒸~ 넘 멀다아~ ㅋㅋㅋ 서울 중간위치로 좀 하자아~ (저, 반말 찍찍)
<jasonKR> 어느 분이 추천하든 ㄱ)상호 ㄴ)전번 ;ㄷ)메뉴 올리기...!!
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유 ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<bluedusk> 저도 상호 전번 시간 정해지면 알아서 찾아갈께요 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> @autowiz: ㅎㅎ 저도 급한 일만 안생기면 가능할 것 같습니다
<samahui_x> 저녁식사 맛나게들 하세요~
<drake_kr> jasonKR: 서울 중간이 어딥니까...
<jasonKR> 지도상 중간, 종로~용산~서울역 쯤?
<samahui_x> 지도상 보면 용산쯤으로 봐야하지 않을까요?
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/smoker3/220932353643
<drake_kr> 대학로!!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 즐거운 아침~~!!
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> imsu, 주말 동안에 메시지 보낸거 같더라고
<Work^Seony> imsu, 근데 이 닉네임은 사무실에서 연결된 거라, 주말에는 확인 못해
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-07
<imsu> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ 주말이셨구나 그 교육공과대학 여쭤보려고 메세지 보냈어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 새로운 직장에 적응하느라 정신이 없네요.^^
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> lex_phone: 님 이직하셨나요?
<lex_phone> 네 3월부터 새로운 직장에 다니고 있어요
<razGon_i7> 저도 곧 제주로 갑니다.
<razGon_i7> 21일 배타고
<lex_phone> razGon_i7: 제주도라니 부럽습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 유배인데요??
<razGon_i7> ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 서울에서 사시는거 어떠세요?
<razGon_i7> 아. 광양이시군요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 가족들과 떨어져서 1년은 최소 있어야 될듯요
<imsu> lex_phone: 오~~~ 축하드려용~~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아...
<imsu> razGon_i7: 유부남들은 보통 만세를 부르던데~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu: 저도 만세 부르고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-08
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 즐거운 아침입니당
<Feren^IRCCloud> imsu: 안녕하세요~ 날씨가 쌀쌀하네요
<imsu> Feren^IRCCloud: 어제랑 오늘 아침에 춥더라구요.. ㅠ.ㅠ; 덜덜덜 떨고 나왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> imsu: 월요일에 비하면 오늘은 따뜻한 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 월요일엔 진짜 춥더라고요..
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 젠투 잘 쓰고 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 겁나 잘 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 잠깐 잠깐 테스트 용도로 사용하는 VM은 그냥 우분투 설치해서 사용 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 나도 개발용도로 쓰는 vm은 그냥 우분투 서버 써
<Work^Seony> 버츄얼박스에서도 요즘은 linked clone 기능이 있더라고
<Work^Seony> 그거 쓰면 편해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 VirtualBox가 Linked Clone을 지원했었군요..
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> feren 친구들은 많이 사귀고 있어? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한명 사겼습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 같이 공부도 하고 그러면 재미나지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 사교성 부족도 있지만, 크게 사귀고 싶은 친구들은 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 정석은 어디까지 봤어?
<autowiz_> 공대생이면 수학의 정석은 20살 이전에 원/ 투 다 봤어야지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원은 다 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그리고는 놀고 있네요..
<autowiz_> 그러고 보니 내가 뭔가 숙제를 내주지 않았었나? 암튼 학교 공부도 중요하니까 기초를 차근차근 잘 다지면서 , 독학도 열심히하고
<autowiz_> 어영부영하다가는 그냥 그런 회사원 이 될 뿐이야. 뭐 그래도 밥먹고 살 수 는 있지만 좀 지루함 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 열심히 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz_: 여기 그냥 그런 회사원이 있습니당 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 임수는 학사 아니므로 제외~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 다른 지역이면 만세지만 제주도는 유배에...ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 오신 김에 질문 하나만... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim,  LDAP에서 replication을 구성했는데요, consumer 쪽에서 자꾸만 size limit exceeded에러랑,  mdb_equality_candidates (entryUUID) not indexed라는 에러가 뜨거든요.  이거 아무리 구글링해봐도 딱히 답이 안나오는데 혹시 아시나요?
<Work^Seony> 아니면, replication 설정 하기 전에, consumer를 비어있는 상태에서 해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 둘다 똑같이 세팅해놓고 replication 구성했거든요
<PotatoGim> size limit exceeded가 나온다고 하시는건 쿼리 날렸을 때를 말하시는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 consumer 쪽에서 주기적으로 계속 에러를 내보내요
<Work^Seony> syncrepl을 30초로 설정해서, 아마 30초마다 한 번씩 뜨는 거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 보통 쿼리 크기 제한이 걸려서 그런 것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 레플리케이션 구성할 때, 슬레이브를 비워놓은 상태에서 다시 구성해보는게 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 사이즈를 unlimited로 해도 에러는 똑같이 뜨거든요
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Work^Seony> 그리고 entryUUID not indexed 메시지도 좀 이해가 안가는게, olcDbIndex에다 entryUUID를 add 해줬거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아니면 차라리 처음부터 둘다 비워놓은 상태에서 레플리케이션부터 설정해서 디비 전체를 import 해보는게 좋을까 싶네요
<PotatoGim> 크기 제한 쪽은 조금 애매한데 색인 관련 에러는 스키마랑 관련된 경우일 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 혹시 해당 LDIF 일부를 볼 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 어떤 ldif요?
<Work^Seony> 아 저희 ldap 데이터요?
<PotatoGim> 아아 아니네요 ㅎㅎ; 혹시 인덱스 거실 때에 한 줄로 다 거셨나요?
<PotatoGim> entryUUID를 착각을...
<PotatoGim> RFC인데 헛소리를 했네요;
<Work^Seony> olcSyncrepl: rid=0 provider=ldap://192.168.56.10:389 bindmethod=simple binddn="cn=syncuser,dc=coe,dc=hawaii,dc=edu" credentials=password searchbase="dc=coe,dc=hawaii,dc=edu" schemachecking=on type=refreshAndPersist retry="60 +" syncdata=accesslog
<Work^Seony> 네 이런식으로..
<PotatoGim> olcDbIndex 셋팅을 좀 볼 수 있을까요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좀 긴데, 한 70%만 올려볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> dn: olcDatabase={1}mdb,cn=config
<Work^Seony> changetype: modify
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: default eq
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: objectClass
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: cn eq,pres,sub
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: uidNumber
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: gidNumber
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: loginShell
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: uid eq,pres,sub
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: memberUid eq,pres,sub
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: uniqueMember eq,pres
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: member eq,pres
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: entryCSN
<Work^Seony> -
<Work^Seony> add: olcDbIndex
<Work^Seony> olcDbIndex: entryUUID
<Work^Seony> 사실, 현재 프로덕션 서버에서 설정 그대로 갖고온 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 거기 서버는 구식 slapd.conf 파일을 그대로 쓰다보니, 저거랑 포맷은 좀 다르죠
<Work^Seony> 프로덕션 서버는 걍 이렇게 생겼어요
<Work^Seony> index   default         eq
<Work^Seony> index   objectClass
<Work^Seony> index   cn eq,pres,sub
<Work^Seony> index   uidNumber
<Work^Seony> index   gidNumber
<Work^Seony> index   loginShell
<Work^Seony> index   uid eq,pres,sub
<Work^Seony> index   memberUid eq,pres,sub
<Work^Seony> index   uniqueMember eq,pres
<Work^Seony> index   member eq,pres
<Work^Seony> index   entryCSN
<Work^Seony> index   entryUUID
<PotatoGim> entryUUID -> entryUUID eq로 변경해보실 수 있나요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> 음 그런데, replace: olcDbIndex로 해서 값을 변경했을 때, 얘가 알아서 entryUUID만 찾아서 변경해주나요?
<Work^Seony> 갑자기 궁금하네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 위에 add 시킨 olcDbIndex가 여러개 있는데 어떻게 알아서 변경하는지 궁금하네요.  sql db처럼 생각해서 그런가 이해가 안가는군요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 서버를 껐다켰는데, 일단 껐다켜서 그런건지 값을 변경해서 그런건지 entryUUID 관련한 에러는 안뜨네요
<Work^Seony> 지금은 size limit exceed만 뜹니다.
<PotatoGim> 음~ 다중 값이 있는 속성에 대한 replace가 어떤 식으로 되는지는 저도 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> https://ff1959.wordpress.com/2011/07/28/replace-a-value-of-a-multi-valued-attribute/
<Work^Seony> 사이즈 에러는 계속 뜨는데, 이건  슬레이브를 비워놓은 상태에서 다시 해봐야겠어요
<PotatoGim> 예..ㅜ 저도 예전에 구성해놓은 VM 좀 찾아봐야겠네요;
<Work^Seony> 상용 LDAP에서 걍 오픈소스로 옮길려니 빡세네요
<imsu> autowiz_: 전 학사보다 못한거 같아요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<autowiz_> 학점은행에서 학점만 마추면 똑같아져 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자들 많네요
<bluedusk> ldap 도 하시고
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> https://blackarch.org/
<autowiz_> 1700 툴 .. 사용법 익히는데만해도 한참 걸릴듯 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 6기가네 하긴하지만 뭐
<autowiz_> 패키지들이 많이 포함되서 그런걸로 보이네요. 심심할때 한번 설치해서 놀아봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 망할 안랩
<samahui_x> 아치 기반은데 6기가라....
<samahui_x> 정말 많은 툴이 들어가 있겠군요
<samahui_x> 1707
<samahui_x> 아는것도 있겠지만 모르는 툴 익히다가 세월다갈듯하네요
<drake_kr> 망할 안랩
<samahui_x> 망할 알집
<drake_kr> 아 생선구이 먹고싶다!
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@roasterkay/2
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> http://www.bonhd.net/news/articleView.html?idxno=2329
<razGon_i7> 드디어. 저도 아일랜더 되요
<Work^Seony> 인제 가시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 21일에 배타고 들어갑니다.
<razGon_i7> 짐차에 싣고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 아침도 라면이군요ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-09
<Work^Seony> 먹을게 없는 거야 게으른 거야 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마 후자인 것 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럴싸한 아침을 먹을려면 지금 일어나는 시간에 1시간은 일찍 일어나야합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아침에 잘 못일어나는 타입이구나
<Work^Seony> 난 이름만 불러도 벌떡 일어나는 타입이라 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 깨긴 일나는데 낮에 피곤해서 못 보티겠더라고요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 살짝 찌뿌둥한 하루네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 피곤하신가보군요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonKR> Fe ren^IRCCloud: 유학중?
<Feren^IRCCloud> jasonKR: 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 서울에서 유학 중 아냐?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아넵 그건 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 유학은 외국으로 가는 뜻 아니였나요..?
<Work^Seony> 그건 해외유학이라고 하잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 말장난이야 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하 그런거군요 ㅋㅋ 제가 눈치가 없었네요
<jasonKR> 본인 집 떠나서 공부하는 것이면 다 유학.   강원도 양구에서 춘천으로.. 등등
<jasonKR> Fe ren^IRCCloud: 내 추천하자면요, 월계약하고 먹는 식당을 수배해 보세요. 특히 조식.
<Feren^IRCCloud> jasonKR: 오 그런 식당도 있군요
<jasonKR> sure
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알아봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jasonKR: 저 출근하니깐 탕비실에 시리얼 있길래 맨날 먹는데요
<bluedusk> 아침에..
<jasonKR> ^^   ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 예전 고시원 살때 한약 훔쳐먹는새끼 있었어요
<PotatoGim> 격분하시는게 글로도 느껴지는...
<PotatoGim> 남에 물건에 손대는 것 자체도 인격이 드러나는 거지만... 한약이면 더더군다나 몸에 어떤 부작용이 있을 줄 알고...;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 시리얼을 하도 먹어서 질리네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 갑자기 라면 땡기네요
<drake_kr> 그 한약에다가 청산가리를 집어넣을까말까 고민하다가 결국 농축 설사약으로 범인을 잡았죠
<drake_kr> 나이도 먹을만큼 먹은 새끼가 그랬드라구요..
<PotatoGim> 헉...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> PotatoGim: 다음주 같이 밥먹나요?
<PotatoGim> 예 저는 참석할 수 있을 것 같습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티 다른 자리에서는 말년병장 느낌인데
<drake_kr> 여기서는 일병급일것 같은 기분이
<drake_kr> 장소 혜화동 어떠신가요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr, 아 제가 정해버리면 멀어서 못가요 내지는 장소가 거시기해요 할 분들이 좀 많을거 같아서 말이죠 'ㅛ'a ...
<DarkCircle> 걍 대충 물어보고 다수결로
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 혜화동이 멀다는건가...
<DarkCircle> 전 혜화동이면 무조건 콜. ..
<drake_kr> 그럼 혜화동
<HolyKnight> dㅅㅇ
<pchero_work> 모이시는군요, 부럽습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/03/08/0200000000AKR20170308126900017.HTML
<pchero_work> 흠...
<pchero_work> 실제 사용화까지는.. 과연..
<drake_kr> 분자단위 스토리지 저거 제가 알기로.. 섭씨 -270도에서 동작하는걸로 알고 있어요
<drake_kr> 다른 팀이 DNA 스토리지 연구중이던데 아마 그게 먼저 나올거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 날씨가 온도는 올라갔는데 이상하게 춥네요
<Work^Seony> 바람이 불어서 그런건 아니구요?
<samahui_x> 글쎄요. 바람 때문인지 아니면... 감기 기운인지 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_x> 요즘 몇일간 밤샘했더니 몸이 축났어요
<samahui_x> 완벽하게 혹사중입니다
<Work^Seony> 흐 좀 쉬셔야할텐데요...
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 오늘 운명의 날이군요
<samahui_x> 한시쯤이면 결과 나올까 생각되네요
<samahui_x> 정당한 결과가 나올지... 최악의 국민등치기가 될지...
<samahui_x> 두근두근하네요
<Work^Seony> 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 조금 자고 아침에 다시올께요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 좋은 아침 입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-10
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<jasonKR> "00:28:29 <dra ke_kr> 다른 팀이 DNA 스토리지 연구중이던데 아마 그게 먼저 나올거 같네요" <--- 정보 빠르시네~ ㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 다들 숨죽이고 있네요.
<razGon_i7> 역사적인 순간
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 기각이든 아니든
<razGon_i7> 예ㅃ
<Work^Seony> 결정문이 무지 길군요
<jasonKR> Work^Seo ny: 그쪽도 RT?
<Work^Seony> RT라뇨?
<jasonKR> 실시간?
<Work^Seony> 아 네.  드레이크님이 만들어주신 티비 페이지에서 보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ 그 참, 잘했네요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 생각해보니까 유튜브 jtbc에서 라이브 방송 해주긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 결정문이 왠지 기각될 것 같은 뉘앙스인데요
<jasonKR> Wave 가 좀 있긴하네요.
<jasonKR> 최서원, 최서원 ...최서원이 누군가 했네. ㅋㅋㅋ 서원 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐 발표하는데만 한시간은 걸릴거라고 하던데요
<jasonKR> 순 Siri
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 무능이 탄핵대상이 될 수 없다는 부분은 이해가 되는데, 결국 세월호 7시간은 걍 관저에서 농땡이 깐걸로 결론이 난거군요
<jasonKR> 우리들 생각은 거의 대부분 같은 거죠? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기 채널은 다 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 같을 수 도 안 같을 수 도 있을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 같아지도록 노오력을 해야 하지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 재판관 전원 일치라네요
<Work^Seony> 파면
<jasonKR> 전원<--- 놀랍다.
<jasonKR> 정의는 살아있다"
<autowiz_> 사람이라면 그래야 한다고 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 재판관이 봐도 이번 대통령은 뻔뻔하긴 했어요
<Work^Seony> 자료 달라고 해도 무시하고, 심문 좀 하자고 해도 무시하고
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 "아 몰랑 맘대로 해" 이러니..
<autowiz_> 뭐 나름대로 그게 최선이라고 생각했겠지요
<autowiz_> 요즘 스트레스를 너무 받는지
<autowiz_> 머리가 띵~ 한것이 힘이듧니다.
<PotatoGim> 탄! 핵!
<jasonKR> 뒷! 북? ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 조금 늦게 전해들었네요 ㅋㅋ;
<autowiz_> 조금이라도 새로운 세상이 펴쳐질거라고 희망을 가져봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 대선주자들 공약이나 이런저런 방송 보니까, 지금이 워낙 막장이다보니 누가 되도 지금보단 잘할 것 같더군요
<drake_kr> 오.. 티비 잘 되나요..
<autowiz_> 이번에 대선나오면 임기는 올해말까지가 되는건가요?
<ahoops> 이번 대선으로 당선된 대통령의 임기는 아직 결정되지 않았어요~
<jasonKR> auto wiz_: ah oops 신임 임기 적용입니다.
<autowiz_> 아하 그렇게 되는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 오잉 그럼 기존대통령과 같은 임기에요?
<ahoops> 탄핵은 탄핵이고 탄핵당하고 잘살아버리면 안되는데, 왠지 잘살아갈것같아서 또 열받는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 아! 이민갈뼌했네요
<samahui_x> 다행이 탄핵이라 조금 더 살아보는걸로
<samahui_x> 탄핵이니 이제 강제로 조사나 집행가능하죠
<samahui_x> 결국 이제 대통령이라고 뻐기면서 버티기 안되는거죠
<samahui_x> 하루 빨리 검찰에서 특검 조사 다시 들어가고 강제로! 박모씨 조사해서 집어넣어버렸으면 좋겠네요
<samahui_x> 오늘은 불금을 치킨과 함께...
<samahui_x> 전 점심먹고 외부에서 미팅이 잡혀서 즐겁게 나가봅니다. 나중에뵈요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 좋아하는 프로듀서 공연 보러 가는 날이라 기분이 겁나 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 프로듀서? 공연?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Breakbot가 옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin> Pawnmail 사용해 보신분 있나요?
<pchero_work> 다들 난리네요.. 탄핵 이용. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 인용
<pchero_work> http://www.inven.co.kr/webzine/news/?news=174039
<drake_kr> Vm 싫어
<ViTZrO> 오늘은
<ViTZrO> 모든게 용서되는 하루입니다
<lex_phone> Hi
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<lex_phone> 이직을 해서 새로운 회사에 적응하느라 고생하고 있답니다.
<lex_phone> 한주가 금방 갔어요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와!
<pchero_work> 어디로 이직하셨나요?
<pchero_work> 우선 축하드립니다. :)
<lex_phone> 장애인복지관이에요. ^^
<HolyKnight> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&no=35519976
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-11
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<jasonKR> 기사 내용이 재밌어서...인용 --> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2017/03/10/story_n_15270842.html
<ahoops> 안녕하세요(__)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-12
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> razGon_JEZu
<razGon_i7> 제주에서 라즈곤입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 개발 프로세스가 개발 문화를 이기기 어려운 이유 http://www.allofsoftware.net/2017/02/blog-post.html
<drake_kr> 야호
<drake_kr> 업그레이드는 해야겠는데.. 귀찮고..
<drake_kr> 월요일 싫당
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-05
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 도커도 나름 좋은 방식이지만 KVM 이나 가상머신이 더 오래된 기술인만큼 관련자료를 찾기 쉬울 거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 좀 올드 한 스타일인건지 개인적으로는 도커 가 더 힘들더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 부하가 그렇게 많이 심하거나 스케일아웃을 막 자동으로 하실것도 아니실거 같으니 둘다 해보시고 편해보이시는 걸로 해보시길 권해 드립니다.
<bridgebot1> <douksini> 집에 사용하는 컴퓨터의 하드디스크(3TB)가 갑자기 인식이 안되네요. 아 돌아버리겠습니다. ㅠ_ㅜ
<bridgebot1> <douksini> :,'(엉엉
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> Windows 에서도 MAC 처럼 파일에 태그를 붙여서 관리하고 싶은데, 태그를 설정 할 수 있는 파일이 있고 없는 파일이 있네요
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 모든 파일에 설정 가능하게 하는 방법이 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 오늘 간만에 아이핀 본인인증을 할려고 하니
<autowiz_> 없는 ID 라고 나오네요  이참에 아이핀 쓰지 말고 살까도 싶은데 아이핀 이거 장기적으로 보면 없어 지겠죠?
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요 연휴가 끝난 즐거운(??!!) 월요일입니다
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 전 아이핀 안쓴지 좀 된거같네요.. 요즘은 핸드폰 본인인증으로도 대부분 가능하더라고요
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 아이핀도 아이핀, 마이핀등 종류가 많아서.. 사용하면서 햇갈려서 좀 불편했었어요
<autowiz_> 주민번호 유출도 많이 되고 그러면서 거의 비밀번호 달린 두번째 주민번호 처럼 써보자 이런식으로 만들었었던거같은데
<autowiz_> 관리도 잘 안되고 사양될거 같긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아직도 온라인 쇼핑몰만 하는 회사를 이해 못하는 사람들이 종종 있네요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 부산이나 대구, 대전 같은데서 매장 어디있냐고 묻는데...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 매장 없이 온라인 쇼핑몰만 한다고 하면, 갑자기 못 믿을 회사 취급하거나, 어디 큰 회사 자회사냐고 묻거나
<autowiz_> 거창하진 않지만 영업 혹은 말 의 기술 도 필요한거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 저렵하게 부품을 공급할려는 취지로 오프라인 매장없이 운영하는 철학을 가지고 있다고 하는건 어떨까요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 아마 그런분들은 대부분 또 나이가 많으신분들 아닐까 싶긴 합니다만.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 네 50대 이상이나 지방 분들이긴 해요. 그런 분들은 온라인 사이트는 부가적인 취급하는 경우가 많아요. 직접 만나서 봐야 제품도 많고 가격도 더 쌀거라 생각해서 무조건 쳐들어오세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 온라인만 운영해서 비용절감 <- 이 개념을 잘 이해 못하세요. 어떻게 온라인만 운영하지? 온라인은 부가적인거 아닌가? 매장 없으면 사기꾼 아닌가? ...이런 느낌으로 말하시는
<autowiz_> 감정 노동이 심하시겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 별 사람 다 있어요. 그래도 전 직접 전화 받는 경우는 많지 않아서
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전화할때 직급을 물어본 다음에, 자기는 부장이라 더 높으니 말 놓겠다며 반말하는 사람도 있고
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 크허~ 가지가지 군요 정말 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 태희야~ 있니 태희야~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ???
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> @janghe11
<soyeomul> 비가 그쳤습니다
<soyeomul> 비바람 치는 가운데에 송아지 한마리 태어났어요
<soyeomul> 좀전에 쉬는 자리에 볏짚 깔아주고 왔어요 깐돌이 볏짚 깐 자리로 이동해서 쉬더라구요 안심하고 집에왔어요
<soyeomul> 내일 새벽에 수정 한마리 예정되어있어요 먼저 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 학교에서 내일 WSL에 대해 발표해보라고 하네요... 대충은 아는데 뭐라고 발표할 만큼 아는게 아니라서... 구조에 대해서 잘 아시는 분 없나요?
<hahaha> d
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<bridgebot2> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-06
<bridgebot2> <hkeylocal> 혹시 ESXi 사용하시는분 계세요?
<bridgebot2> <hkeylocal> 데이터스토어에 파일 업로드할 때 속도가 2MB 언저리밖에 안나오고 웹으로든 SFTP로든 파일 전송중에는 웹클라가 아예 프리징이 걸려 버려서 성능문제인지 설정문제인지...
<autowiz_> 그냥 살짝 써본 경험 밖에 없어서 말씀 드리기가 힘드네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> vCenter 에서는 뭔가 이상한점은 없나요?
<autowiz_> host cpu 및 io 상태 가 정상이면 게스트 OS 문제이거나 vSphere 자체 문제라는건데 일단 이 3가지를순서대로 봐보시는게 방법일듯합니다.
<coma> 123456
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-07
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<hello_> apt-get이 안되는데.. 다른분들은 잘되나요
<bridgebot2> <noel> 혹시 미러 서버중에 점검중이거나 장애중인 곳이 있을지도 모르니, source 의 주소 변경 한 번 해 보시겠어요? 회사에선 맥 사용중이라.
<bridgebot2> <noel> 아니면 소스 리스트의 주소가 살아있는지 확인 한 번 해 보시는것도 방법이겠네요
<hello_> 소스 주소 바꾸니까 잘되네요 감사합니당~
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> Hello. is there anyone know how to use korean in Slack.
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> I'm using ubuntu 17.10
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> 안녕하세요 너무 급해서 인사도 없이 질문 부터 했네요.
<bridgebot2> <bravopotato> 브라우저에서는 한글이 잘 입력되는데, Slack App 에서는 한글입력이 안되어서요. 혹시 아시는 분있나요?
<ROKUbunto> ㅎㅇ
<ROKUbunto> 도와주세요
<ROKUbunto> 거 아무도 없소?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-08
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 안녕하세욥!
<bridgebot2> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot2> <douksini> 하이요^^
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세여
<bridgebot2> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-09
<bridgebot2> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot2> <dry8r3ad> 좋은아침입니다 :slightly_smiling_face:
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 제 전용 공유기 고장으로 한참 네트웍이 안됐었네요
<ahoops> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> 오랜만에 뵈요 (__)
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~ 네 오랜만에 뵙습니다~
<autowiz> 어제 보안제품 세미나가 있어서 저희도 제픔 소개 조금 하고 왔는데  하는도중에 제 PC 원격이 끊어져서 또 윈도우즈가 이상해졌나 했는데
<autowiz> 공유기가 허브로만 동작하네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 역시 하드웨어는 언제든 고장날 수 있으니 미리미리 대비해야 하는거 같습니다. 저도 얼른 백업하드를 증설해서 전체백업을 받아야겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<youngbin_> Slack-IRC  연동봇 점검 중입니다.  곧 봇 다시 켤 예정입니다.
<youngbin_> 연동봇 점검 및 업데이트 작업 완료 되었습니다.
<autowiz> 오~ 도도 오랜만~
<LucyDoDo> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘 지내고 있지? 이제 2학년 된건가? ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵 ㅎㅎ 잘 지내고 있습니다.
<LucyDoDo> 다음 주 월요일부터 2학년이 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 아직 개학 안했구나 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아직입니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 아...사장님 제정신이 아닌 듯. 주문처리나 배송에 대해 모르고 있다가 항의하는 고객들 매일 몇명씩 있다는 이유로....상품 주문 페이지에 주문,배송 관련 FAQ전체를 삽입하라고 하시는데 -_- 스크롤 3페이지 분량 그런 쇼핑몰이 어딨어
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 사장님..
<drake_kr> 리니지할때 이용약관 다 읽으십니까
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 오늘도 오고 있어요
<soyeomul> 다들 잘 지내셨는지요~
<LucyDoDo> soyeomul: 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 뵙습니다~!
<xeno_> 반갑습니다
<Guest39775> 반갑습니다. 우분투에서 mysql과 관련해서 질문을 드립니다. 윈도우에서 UTF-8으로 데이터베이스 백업 해두었던 .psc 파일을 우분투 16.04으로 복원 시키는 과정에서 에러가 발생했습니다.
<Guest39775> "mysql 1067 invalid default value for..." 정보를 찾아보니 문제가 발생하는 해당 칼럼에서 년월일을 0000-00-00으로 표기하는데 mysql 5.7이상부터는 해당 값을 default으로 인식하여 발생하는 문제라고합니다.
<Guest39775> 시도한 해결방법은 /etc/mysql/mysqld.conf.d에서 mysqld.cnf으로 접근하여 [mysqlid]의 아래라인쪽에 sql_mode="NO_ZERO_IN_DATE,NO_ZERO_DATE" 를 추가해주었습니다.
<Guest39775> 그리고 mysql을 재가동해준 상태에서 데이터베이스의 복원파일인.psc를 복원 배치하였습니다. 여기까지는 별다른 에러가 발생하지 않고 성공하였습니다.
<Guest39775> 그러나, 프로그램이 가동되면서는 날짜값을 제대로 인식하지 못하여 정상적인 가동이 되지 않는상태입니다.
<Work^Seony> 드레이크님 엑스컴2 선택된 자들의 전쟁 어떤가요?  엑스컴2 본편이랑 비교해서 많이 좋아졌나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-10
<Work^Seony> php로 만들어진 저희 웹사이트 하나가 뚫려서 루트 권한을 탈취당했는데,
<Work^Seony> 너무나도 다행히(?) 공격자가 비트코인 마이닝 하는 프로그램만 설치해서 돌렸었네요
<Work^Seony> 이게 우리 개발자가 만든 프로그램이면 정말 문제가 됐을텐데, 다행히 외부 프로그램이어서 누구의 책임도 아니게 됐군요...
<jason_KR> 어휴~  천만 다행.
<Work^Seony> 네 정말 다행이죠... 만약 저번에 한국에서 있었던 호스팅 업체 랜섬웨어 사태 생각하면 으...
<drake_kr> 아.. 플레이타임은 안 보셨구나..
<bridgebot> <bravopotato> 저도 경험 했던 일인데요 일단 중국 쪽에서 포트 스캔부터 하는 듯해요 일단 다막아야죠
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-11
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘 메모리 누수가 아니라 우사에 상수도 누수 잡았습니다
<soyeomul> 우사에 소물통들이 대략 30군데 되는데... 3곳에서 물이 새더라구요
<soyeomul> 그걸 친구들이 와서 연장으로 조이고 부품 교체하고 해서 손보니깐 계량기에 "누수" 라는 단어가 사라졌어요
<soyeomul> 개인적으로 정말 골치거리 일이었는데... 다행히 해결되어서 너무 감사하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그리고 송아지 한마리 태어났습니다~
<soyeomul> 내일 또 일위하야 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 아 계량기가 누수 여부도 알려주는군요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 역시 과학의 발전...
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 소여물님~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 꾸벅!
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 아마존 AWS 클라우드 클라우드 말만 들었지 실제로 발송 SMTP 서버 설정하러 AWS 가입해서 이것저것 하다보니깐
<soyeomul^bionic> 클라우드...................................... 오 클라우드!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 소리가 나더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아웃본드 SMTP 서버는 사실 구글 Gmail 이 범접할 수 없는 부동의 전세계 1등이구요,,, 2등을 선택하라면 전 아마존 SES! 를 꼽을까해요
<autowiz> 클릭 몇번으로 서비스나 서버를 구성할 수 있어서 편한점이 많긴합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵넵!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 저거 설정하는데 3일 걸렸어요 우어엉
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일이 들어오고 외부로 나아감에 한 계단 계단마다 아마존의 알파고님이 엄격한 제어를 해준다는 느낌이 막 들었어요
<autowiz> 뭐든 처음할때는 오래 걸리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 전세계에서 스팸을 가장 잘 쏘는 프로페셔널 스패머도 아마존 SES 앞에선 꼼짝 못할정도로...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 SES 정말 절묘하게 만들어진거 같았어요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 반백년 전자메일 역사의 모든기술이 아마존 SES 에 녹아있는듯한...
<soyeomul^bionic> 이래 칭찬하면 구글 Gmail 은 더 위상이 올라가려나요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 자랑의 끝은 링크로...
<soyeomul^bionic> https://lists.debian.org/debian-www/2019/03/msg00004.html
<soyeomul^bionic> 저런거 할라꼬 아마존 SES 닭질을 했었네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피하 한잔~!!!
<autowiz> 커피 맛나게 드셔요~ ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎ 넨넨;
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일 쏘고 봤더니 한 중국 데비안 사용자 DD 되어서 나타났더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 부러웠어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 양보연씨...
<soyeomul^bionic> 시간대를 보니 미국 동부에서 메일을 발송한거 같았어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 데비안 에볼루션을 써서
<soyeomul^bionic> 다시보니... 피츠버그 대학교에서 발송했네요,,, 구글 Gmail SMTP 경유해서 ... 부럽 정말 부럽
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 저 오늘 암소 한마리 수정 시키고 서울 또 날라갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 서울 갈 준비하러 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅천등산휴게소저녁먹고갑니자
<soyeomul> 서울까지 145km 남앗어요
<soyeomul> 문득 든생각이 구글맵 한국 들어오면 울나라 내비회사 다 문닫아야할까바 정부에서 방어막 치는게 아닐까요
<soyeomul> 폰에 깔린 티맵으로 운전하는데 끝내줍니다
<soyeomul> 내비의 알파고~
<soyeomul> 지금까진 티맵이 버티지만 구글맵이 들어오면 다들 구글맵으로 갈아타지않을까 생각해밧어요
<soyeomul> 아따 국밥 뜨뜨하네여
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁식사는 하셧는지요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅 서울 댕겨왔습니다
<soyeomul> 우사서 접속했어요 소여물주고 깐돌이 하마리 엉덩이 살 삐껴저서 수의사 선생님 불럿어요
<soyeomul> 11시쯤 온대서 대기중입니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아따 새벽에 내려오다가 마 갓길에 차 세우고 2시간 내리 뻗어 잤더니 온몸이 뻘쩢지근합니다
<soyeomul> 방금 오셔서 진료 보시고 갔어요 저도 이만 한우조합 모임 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 하루요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 소자료 정리하고 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 친구랑 저녁에 바깥에서 동태탕 한그릇 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 어쩌다 한번씩 바깥에서 먹는데,, 괜찮더라구요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-06
<autowiz> 새벽부터 깨 있으니 피곤하네요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 오오!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 옼토위즈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침마다 반갑네요^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 그라고 아마존 클라우드에서 전자메일 닭질하면서 느낀게요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다르네요 확실히..
<soyeomul^bionic> 대한민국 웹이랑 확실히 다르네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 이것저것 만지며 한참후에 깨달은게 AWS 위에서 우분투 모질라 파여폭스로만 다 작업을 했거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 대한민국 웹에선 그게 사실 파여폭스로 접속하면서도 긴가민가 해요 어떤 링크는 잘 작동 안할거야 하면서
<soyeomul^bionic> 쪼매식 걱정을 하거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하지만 구글이나 아마존 같은 곳에선 진짜 안심이 되어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 파여폭스로도 모든 업무가 가능하다니!!! 하면서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 대한민국 웹프로그래머분들을 비하할 생각은 없어요
<autowiz> 웹 표준이 더 잘 지켜져 있나봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 네넵!!! 정말 그런거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 기술의 차이라기보다 정말 저건 인식의 차이.. 표준을 지켜야 한다는 인식의 차이 처럼.. 느껴집니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 대인배들은 표준을 지킨다!
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘의 저의 생각이어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그나저나 미국 동부 버지니아 북부 지구(리전) 참 빡세네요 도메인 한개 검증이 하루가 지났는데도 아직 통과 못하고 있네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 정한수 한 그릇 떠놓고 천지신명과 아마존 알파고님과 클라우드플래어 알파고님께 정성드릴까바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 통과시켜 주세요 엉어엉
<autowiz> 시차도 있고 처리할 개수가 많으면 오래 걸릴 수 도 있을거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 이오오 1.1.1.1 누구껀지 몰라도 진짜 dns 작동하네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기방기
<soyeomul^bionic> nslookup 을 1.1.1.1 에다가 물어보니 대답잘 해주네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 머찝니다
<autowiz> 네 어디껀지 정확하게는 잊어버렸는데 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 방금 웃긴거 하나 발견했네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> Cloud flare라는 회사죠
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 어진님 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 와 클라우드플래어 엄청난거 갖고있네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> Google보다 빠르다더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ 진짜 빠르더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 1.1.1.1.in-addr.arpa	name = one.one.one.one.
<soyeomul^bionic>  
<soyeomul^bionic> 클라우드 플래어가 장난치는지 원원원원 이란 이름까지..
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 유머가 넘치는군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아... 검증 받았습니다. 드뎌,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 닭질 하러갑니다,,,
<autowiz> 소여물님 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-07
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> https://www.eveonline.com/article/pnxnsu/eve-online-is-coming-to-korea
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 이브 온라인 한국 로칼라이제이션 발표
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 많은 한국인들이 투잡의 길로 뛰어들게됐네요..
<pchero> 무슨 일 이 있나요? 투잡이라뇨?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 아 이브가 일하는 느낌 드는 겜이라고들 해서요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 퇴근하고 다시 출근(접속)하는 느낌이라고 해서 투잡이라고 한겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<pchero> 아. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 이브 한글화..
<pchero> 소식들었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 써니 님이 이브를 하시죠. ㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~ 비오는 아침입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 저거 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 접속한건가요 우분투슬랙봇요
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기합니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 맞네요 네임서버가 구글이네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기한게 많아서 혼자 놀랩니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 재접합니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> https://medium.com/theabyss/%ED%94%8C%EB%9E%AB%ED%8F%BC-%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C-%EC%97%85%EB%8D%B0%EC%9D%B4%ED%8A%B8-11-a620c6b68f39
<soyeomul^bionic> 를 보니깐
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 SES 가 몇몇 콤푸타를 업으로 하시는 분들이 쓰는거 같고 평판도 괜춘한거 같아요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> Mailgun, SES 등등 목적이 아마 웹사이트에서 메일 보내는 목적 일꺼에요. 뉴스레터라던가 비밀번호 복구메일 같은거요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 네넨!
<soyeomul^bionic> 그라고 저거 우분트슬랙봇 영빈님 작품인가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 접속한거 맞나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기해서 물어보아요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 위에 링크 아깐 열렸는데 지금 열어보니 구글 계정 어쩌구저쩌구 뜨네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 으 이제 다시 제대로 뜨네요 이상타~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아흐 저 이만 온천에 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두다 존 하루 되십시오~!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 온천에서 나왔습니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 점심 드셨는지요~ 전 방금 먹었네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 비가 와서 쉽니다 저녁 소여물 줄때까지요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 구글 클라우드에서 접속한 챗봇 영빈님 작품으로 기억해요 접때 와따가따 하시면서 연동 테스트 하시는거 봤어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그당시엔 저게 구글 클라우드에 올려놓고 테스트 하시는줄 몰랐거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 헌데 구글 클라우드엔 갱장히 관심이 많아서 영빈님께 물어봤어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 실제 사용하시는 분 처음 봤네요 구글 클라우드!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 할수만 있다면 저도 구글 클라우드에 Gmane 웹 서비스를 올리고 싶어서요 나중에 먼훗날 언젠가!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 넥스트 4집의 먼훗날 언젠가와 문구가 비슷...
<soyeomul^bionic> 그나저나 샌드박스 해제 요청을 어제 했는데 아직 소식이 없네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존도 정말 바쁜가봅니다,,,
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hkeylocal> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hkeylocal> 개강한 복학생입미다..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hkeylocal> 아유 죽겄다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 어
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 로컬님 안녕하세여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아유 살것네 살것네 하면 삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 터미날 프로그램 그놈 터미날로 복귀했습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬북 해상도가 높다보니 lx터미날 글자가 너무 작아서 안보이더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 잠시 낮잠을 청해봅니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 수고하세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<Seony> 이브온라인 한글화 된다고 해서 여기저기 뉴스가 나오는데, 기쁘군요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 이쁘거나 멋진 캐릭터 안나와서 ...그리 크게 흥행하긴 기대할 수 없고.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 그나마 진입장벽 한두개 없어지니 한국사람 늘긴 늘겠네요
<Seony> 네 캐릭은 둘째치고 게임이 어렵고, 진행 속도가 느린 게임이라 한국사람 성향에는 좀 안맞을 거에요
<Seony> 길게 내다보고 하는 게임인데다 혼자 하다보면 졸음도 오고 그러다보니... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나중에야 어찌되든, 초창기에는 아마 신규유입이 많을 것으로 예상은 되네요
<Seony> 저도 저희 사원들이랑 중장기적인 대책을 좀 마련해볼까 하고 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 한국 사람들 RPG 스타일. 일단 만렙을 찍는다. 그 다음에 템을 맞추고, 외향을 꾸미고....
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 공략대로 레이드를 뛰고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> :soyeomul^bionic 17년 7월때 연동봇 도입 했었어요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ko/2017-June/001182.html
<Seony> 소여물님 지금 안계세요 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 앗 그렇군요
<Seony> 음... 이브는 일단 만렙부터 찍고 시작하는 게임과는 다르게,
<Seony> 뭘 좀 해볼려면 1년은 스킬을 쌓아야하는 게임인데,
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 나중에 따로 로그 보시겠죠 아마
<Seony> 대부분 그걸 못견디죠
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 키우는게 오래 걸릴 경우 한국사람들은...돈 주고 계정 살려고 하겠죠 뭐.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 아니면 안하거나
<Seony> 아... 돈주고 계정 살 거라는 생각은 안해봤는데... 앞으로 스파이 색출해는데 골치 좀 아프겠네요...
<Seony> 계정 살려면 최소 몇십만원은 들어가니까 큰돈 들어서 설마 사겠나 싶었는데, 생각해보니 한국에는 린저씨가 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 최근 저희 연합 내에 있는 다른 한인 회사에서 스파이가 3명이나 색출되서 좀 말이 많거든요...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 몇십만원은 커녕 몇백만원짜리도 사는 사람 꽤 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 국내에서 유명한 게임들의 경우지만.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 해외 게임 계정들은 주로 20~40만원 선에 거래되었었는데 요즘은 모르겠네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 이브 온라인도 너무 현실적인 게임이라 ㅋㅋㅋ 머리아프겠군요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 울티마 온라인 때는 해킹당해서 날리는 사람 많았는데.
<Seony> 네 리니지 현질액수가 워낙 상상을 초월하는 정도이니, 계정 사서 할 사람들은 있겠군요...
<soyeomul> 오 영빈님 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 도커 도커 도커 말만 들었지 그게 모하는 물건인줄 몰랐는데 우분투-슬렉봇 소스 깃헙 방금 보고 알았네요
<soyeomul> 그시기 그게 바로 구글 클라우드에서 필요한거라는걸 방금 알앗어요
<soyeomul> 그라고 봇 소스가 파이썬인줄 예상했는데 아니고 노드js 라는거네요
<soyeomul> 노드js 저거... 많이 쓰나바요 아마존 클라우드에서 gmail 쪽으로 포워딩 해주는 람다액션 스크립트도 노드js 더라구요
<soyeomul> 신기하네요 노드js
<soyeomul> 일단 드라마 왼손잡이 아내부터 좀 보고올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어뜨
<soyeomul> 히어로님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 네델란드! 너무 조아요~
<soyeomul> 그라고 방금 왼손잡이 아내 다보고서 팁게시판에 Gmane 에서 LKML 토론 현황 쉽게 볼 수 있는 방법 적었어요~
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=30083
<soyeomul> Gmane 가 전엔 HTTP 로도 접근 가능했는데 요무라가 도메인을 인수해가면서 HTTP 는 지금 식물인간 상태랍니다,,,
<soyeomul> 보통 우분투 사용자분들 대부분 천둥새는 쓸 줄 아니깐 그걸로 GMANE 접근하는법 간단하게 서술 해놨어요~ 스크린샷도 김프로 편집해서 올렸지요~
<soyeomul> 저 Gmane 속에 우분투 한국 로코팀 메일링도 있어요~
<soyeomul> gmane.linux.ubuntu.loco.kr
<soyeomul> 전 천둥새 대신 이맥스 Gnus 로 맨날 새소식 확인하고 있어요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 요즘은 헌법재판소.pdf.exe 이런파일이 첨부된 스팸이 유행하는군요
<autowiz> 가상머신 띄워서 네트웍 끊고 실행해봤더니 윈도우즈 백그라운드로 돌면서 뭔가 트로이목마 노릇을 할려는거 같습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런거 오면 그냥 버리지 실험정신 대단하심
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 지메일의 경우 실행파일 첨부된 이메일은 아예 차단해버리는데, 오죽 하면 그럴까도 싶네요.
<autowiz> 공격자 IP 추적이라도 해서 방법 해버리고 싶은데 잘 될지는 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 거꾸로 강을 거슬러 오르는 연어들처럼 저도 그런가바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 20년전에 사망신고 받은 nntp 를 꺼집어내어서 우분투 포럼 팁게시판에다 적은걸 보면요
<soyeomul^bionic> 미쳤지요 아무도 사용안할 인터페이스인데 nntp
<soyeomul^bionic> 콤푸타로 할 수 있는 최고의 善은 저에겐 `Gmane의 재건'입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 한번 해볼께요 미친척하고...
<soyeomul^bionic> 딱 5년입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 5년안에 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에다 올릴겁니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 샌드박스 해체 요청한지 24시간 지났네요 아마존 아아아아아...
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 대전 화이팅!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금 대전 지역 갱신 관련 내용을 GMANE(메일링)에서  보고 위키백과 둘러봤습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 대전 머찝니다!!! 홧팅!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 온천에서 몸 살피고 깐돌이 보러갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-09
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 결혼식이 있네요,,, 온천 짧게하고 결혼식장 가볼까해요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 토요일 아침 식사는 하셨는지요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 샌드박스 해제되었습니다. 이제 막 쏠 수 있네요 외부로요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 이제 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 토요일 주말 저녁이네요
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 접속했씁니다
<soyeomul> 결혼식 다녀오고 소여물 주고 저녁 먹고 했네요~
<soyeomul> 일찍 자야것어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 존 주말 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-10
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 울진 현재 비옵니다. 일요일.
<soyeomul^bionic> 깐돌이 살피고나서 왔는데요, 한마리 물변을 쏴놨더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 설사 같지만 약 안쓰고 일단 오후에 한번 더 지켜볼까해요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그때도 물변 싸면 약처방하려구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 송아지 깐돌이 이야기였어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 집에서 농장까지 거리가 900미터 정도 되는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 매일 아침 매일 저녁 걸어서 갔다옵니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 하루 4km 씩은 걷기 운동을 하고 있어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 바쁠때는 포타 짐차 타고 가구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 거의 대부분 걷습니다. 운동삼아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 소가 외국에선 Gnu 라고 하는거 같아요 소들은 Gnus
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글에서 Gnus 검색하면 소떼가 나오더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아니 그래서 제가 메일 프로그램을 Gnus 쓰나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 실제 소떼들을 키우고 있으니까요
<soyeomul^bionic> 콤푸타를 하다가도 사람이 바깥 풍경을 보는걸 게을리하거나 중요치 않게 생각하면 눈이 나빠질거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하루 정말 3-4km 정도는 산책 필요하다는걸 요즘 느낍니다. 오래 오래 살고싶기도 하고 오래오래 오픈소스 프로젝트 자원봉사를 하고 싶거등요
<soyeomul^bionic> 앞 전경에 인공 호수가 있고 그 호수안에 물고기들이 유유히 놀고 있어요 그리고 빗방울이 호수 표면에 부딪혀 방울방울을 맹그네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 신기합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금까지 크롬북에 깔린 우분투 18.04 위에 깔린 GNU Emacs 26.1 내부에 돌아가는 ERC 라고 불리는 IRC 프로그램에서 글을 적었네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루 되세요~ 조용한 일요일!
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-02
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아침 설거지하다가 폰 스피커쪽에 물이 들어갔어요
<soyeomul> 그리고나서 폰 음악소리가 작아지더이다,,, 좀 다시 확인해보니 통화음(전화가왔을때울리는소리)도 작아졌네요
<soyeomul> 저거 방법없을까여..
<soyeomul> 궁여지책으로 진동으로 변경했네여
<soyeomul> 화웨이폰 씁니다 [CAM-L32]
<soyeomul> 안드로이드 판번호 [6.0.1]
<soyeomul> CPU [퀄퀌 스냅드래곤 617]
<soyeomul> 스피커쪽에 라이타불로 찌지면 효과가 있으려나요
<soyeomul> 오 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 방금 폰보호대 벗기고서 스피커쪽에 라이타불로 사알짝 사알짝 불로 찌져대고서 음악 볼륨 테스트 해보니 원래 볼륨으로 회복되었어요
<soyeomul> 정말 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 테스트 음악: 이선희 - 나항상 그대를 [YouTube]
<soyeomul> 오늘 볏짚작업은 점심 먹고 출발합니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 저도 아직 살펴보지는 못했습니다만 인용하자면,
<jason_KR> > Srain is a modern GTK3 IRC Client for Linux, Mac & BSD --> https://t.co/ntUDxFFkGS?amp=1
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으뜨뜨
<soyeomul> 졸려서 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 머두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-03
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 공기가 맑죠? 좋은 아침입니다.
<lexlove_> 좋은 아침이에요.^^
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 그냥 크롬북 상태에서 웹브라자에서 그냥 접속했어요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/blob/master/20170902_132122.jpg 불스아이 어릴적 송아지때
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/blob/master/IMG_20200302_201642.jpg 불스아이 어제밤 찍은 사진
<soyeomul> 그리고 불스아이 오늘 오후에 김해공판장에서 도축됩니다 불스아이견우님 하늘로 올라가는 날...
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?   바닥에 톱밥이죠? 모래요?
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵 톱밥이어요
<soyeomul> 향년 31개월령.
<soyeomul> 불스아이견우님 하늘로 올라가면 직녀님 꼭 만나셔요~ 라고 마음으로 말하고 어제밤에 소차에 실어다 환송해줬어요
<soyeomul> 좀이따 또 볏짚작업 하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 점심 맛있게 드셔요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 연차중에 밀린 일을 하고 있는데 엄청 하기 싫어요.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소세여 영웅님~
<pchero_work> :) 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 엇 제가 재접했었네요
<soyeomul> 아이들과 화상통화 하다가 이제 챗창을 보고있어요
<soyeomul> 밤이 깊어만 가는..
<soyeomul> 음 우분투 18.04 업그레이드 하려고 했는데,,,
<soyeomul> 뭐가 갱장히 많아보여서 자세히 봤더니 libqt 므시기가 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그걸 autoremove 로 지웠는데,,, 업그레이드할 패키지수가 확 줄어드네요
<soyeomul> 밤이 깊어가지만 잠은 뒷전이네요
<soyeomul> 으뜨
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-04
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<ipeter> 아. 정신이 하나도 없네요
<ipeter> 혹시 괜찮은 마우스 없을까요?
<ipeter> Dell developer edition에 물려서 쓰는데 자주 끊기네요
<ipeter> ㅡ_ㅡ
<Seony> 개인적으로는 지금 사무실에서 쓰고 있는 로지텍 Performance MX라는 마우스가 맘에 드네요
<ipeter> 음.. 감사합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 하와이는 좀 어떤가요?
<ipeter> 사재기나 약간의 공포가 좀 도나요?
<ipeter> 제가 있는곳은 워낙 시골도시라서
<ipeter> 좀 밍밍합니다.
<ipeter> 마스크는 물론이고 아무도 신경 안쓰네요
<Seony> 아뇨 아무도 관심 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다만 아시아에서 관광객이 많이 오는 곳이다보니 요즘들어 슬슬 얘기가 나오고 있긴 해요
<ipeter> 그나마 미국은 잠잠해서 다행이네요
<ipeter> 동부나 서부는 사재기해서 마트가 좀 빈다고 하네요
<ipeter> 코스트코 같은데 말이죠
<ipeter> 월마트나요
<Seony> 미국사람들 워낙 오버스러워서 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 여기는 너무 무덤덤하네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그래도 룸메들이랑 다음주에 마트에가서 조금씩 비축은 하기로 했어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<ipeter> 이번에 델 신형 xps 13인치 너무 좋게 나왔어요
<ipeter> 2020형 모델
<ipeter> 16:10
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 진짜 이제 다른 랩탑 화면 못볼듯요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 올해 노트북 하나 사야하는데 13인치는 저한테는 작아서 델 프리시전 15인치 사려구요
<ipeter> 산지 4달밖에 안되었는데, 바꾸고 싶어요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 제껀 13인치중 유일하게 마켓에서 6cores 제품인데
<ipeter> 화면때문에 다 버리고 가고 싶네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 과제하러 갈께요.
<Seony> 네 수고하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony: 오랜만이에요.^^
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 제가 요즘 아얄씨를 좀 뜸하게 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 바쁘신가봐요.
<lexlove_> 저는 요새 자주오네요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 바쁜 일은 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 그냥 노느라... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 저는 요새 연차 사용하느라 놀면서 밀린 서류작업하고 있어요
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요... 그래도 좀 쉴 수 있으니 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 곧 백수의 길로 갑니다.
<jason_KR> LG그램 노트북 14, 17 모델의약진이  눈부시게 보이네요.
<jason_KR> 내가 쓰는 노트북 모델은 10년전 모델인데...얘기해도 믿지도 않을꺼요. ㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 우유한잔 하러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<foxmask> pffff
<foxmask> he went too fast
<soyeomul> 재접했어요~
<soyeomul> 뉴스 보다 왔네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 드뎌 마지막논 1떼기 절반 이상 쳤습니다.
<soyeomul> 50% 를 넘겼기에 이제 희망 끝이 보이네요
<soyeomul> 내일(목) 모래(금) 이틀만 하면 다 할 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 토요일은 울진에 또 비가 옵니다.
<lexlove_> 오~ 곧 끝나네요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넵 이틀만 하면요;;;
<soyeomul> 손으로 건지는거 여기 울진 친구 후배들 모두다 갱장하다고 말하네요
<soyeomul> 스포오오오오츠는 살아이따 대략 이런 느낌~
<soyeomul> 2월 27일 목요일부터 시작했네여
<soyeomul> 끝나는게 금요일이니깐... 총 8일이 걸리게 되는..
<soyeomul> 아따 초저녁인데 벌써부터 졸리네여
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 그리고 모두다 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask>  https://livecorona.co.kr/
<jason_KR> 19:56:44 <fox mask> he went too fast  <--- I ALWAYS think so. HaHaHa
<foxmask> jason_KR: ^^
<foxmask> I could uncrypt "라이브 코로나" on the top of the page :))
<foxmask> "La I Beu" => Live
<foxmask> I all understooooooood :D
<foxmask> the proud thing of the day :D
<jason_KR> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-05
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> soyeomul: \o
<foxmask> 안녕하세요 ;)
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> :)
<soyeomul> 영웅님 어소세여~~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/tree/master/%EC%86%90%EB%B3%8F%EC%A7%9A%EC%9E%91%EC%97%85
<soyeomul> 오늘 남산들 마지막 논 끝냈어요.
<soyeomul> 그래서 끝낸 기념으로 손으로 작업한 논 3곳 사진으로 정리했네여
<soyeomul> 3곳다 남산들입니다.
<soyeomul> 아따 볏짚작업 끝나니 이제 두다리 뻗고 잘까 합니다
<foxmask> soyeomul: 빨대로 무엇을합니까?
<foxmask> 소 음식?
<soyeomul> 아 빨대는 볏짚 이라고 부르구요
<soyeomul> 다시 "빨대" ===> "볏짚"
<soyeomul> 예 볏짚은 소가 먹는 음식 입니다.
<foxmask> soyeomul: 예를 들어 짚을 장인에게 팔아서 바구니를 만들지 않습니까?
<soyeomul>  전 저 볏짚을 전량 소에게 먹입니다.
<soyeomul> 전량 == 전부 == 모두다
<soyeomul> 볏짚 공예를 하는 장인이 어딘가에 존재할 거라는 생각이 듭니다. 하지만 전 아직 직접 본적이 없네요.
<soyeomul> 아이고 전 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 그리고 모두다 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-06
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 조용한 금요일 오후입니다
<soyeomul> 마지막 논 한떼기 손으로 건지는 작업 어제 완료하고 나니 세상이 조용합니다
<soyeomul> 기계로 하면 1시간이면 끝날 작업 8일 걸렸어요.
<soyeomul> 아아아아아아아아아아~~~
<lexlove_> 드디어 끝났나요? 고생하셨어요
<soyeomul> 와우 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넵 어제 마무리했어요
<soyeomul> 감상문: https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=129464&sid=58965ee725daded5ab59e41d7ef55eaf#p129464
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세여~~
<lexlove_> 논에 빠져서 구출당하는 영상이 더 재미있네요
<soyeomul> 앗앗앗
<soyeomul> 넵넵넵
<soyeomul> 으함 잠시 낮잠 자러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> > 22:28:14 <fox mask>  https://livecorona.co.kr/  <-- It's a very usefull and smart site (4 me & us) THX, fox mask ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다;;;
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 많이 늦은 시간입니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 늦은 시간에 잠시 curl 메일 보내기 팁을 작성하느라 안자고 있었네요
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=30893
<jason_KR> curl 전자우편'이라함은.....curl 을 이용한 전자우편 보내기 팁? 또는... 아~ 연결고리 감사
<soyeomul> 저게 신기하더라구요 그레서 테스트해보고 팁게에 남겼어요
<soyeomul> 너무 신기해서요;;
<jason_KR> 아~ 활용이 놀랍긴 하네요.  curl 이...거의 모든 프로토콜을 지원하는 줄은 알고 있었지만...    ^^
<soyeomul> 저게 필요한곳을 생각해보니 딱 하나의 상황이 떠오르더라구요
<soyeomul> 그냥 일반유저라서 sendmail 을 제어할 수 없는 상황에서... 홈디렉토리에서 작업한 내용을 파일로 덤프해서 바깥 메일로 쏠때
<soyeomul> sendmail 은 슈퍼유저만이 건들 수 있기에
<soyeomul> 일반유저를 위한 옵션 같아보였어요
<jason_KR> 좋습니다.
<soyeomul> 저도 감사합니다^^^
<jason_KR> 질문입니다만, 집중 탐구? 또는 (설마) 우연히 발견한 팁?
<jason_KR> 질문해 놓고 ㅠㅠ /away
<soyeomul> 아 접속이 끊겼어요
<soyeomul> 예 재준님.
<soyeomul> 작년에 준영님이 이곳 대화방에서 curl 이야길 해주셨어요
<soyeomul> 그때 메일로도 쏠 수 있다고 언급하셨는데
<soyeomul> 오늘 그걸 테스트 해봤습니다 1년만에요
<soyeomul> 저기 조용히 계신 씨-파이썬 제다이 준영님이요
<soyeomul> 음... 그리고 저기에 있는 저 옵션은 "curl smtp.gmail.com stackoverflow" 로 구글링해서 찾아낸걸 조합했어요
<soyeomul> 테스트 메일을 한 8통 정도 발사 후에 가장 좋은걸 팁게에다 올렸어요~
<soyeomul> 밤이 깊어서 이만 전 물러갑니다
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두다 좋은밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> w8
<soyeomul> ^^
<jason_KR> 잘 봤습ㄴ;다.
<jason_KR> 엥 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ    어휴 ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-07
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제 팁게에 작성한 curl 메일 보내기
<soyeomul> 오늘 메일건(mailgun) 에서 curl 붙이는거 실험 성공했어요.
<soyeomul> 그것도 팁게에다 보강했어요
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=129468#p129468
<soyeomul> 메일건 개발팀이 정말 열심히 구현했더라구요
<soyeomul> 저거 저거 쉽지 않은데...
<soyeomul> 하여간 저 모든게 국외에서 근무하시는 준영님의 조언이 크게 도움이 되었어요
<soyeomul> 동기부여와 여러가지로요
<soyeomul> 1년전 대화의 결실이 오늘 맺어진격
<soyeomul> 감사드립니다 준영님
<soyeomul> 파이썬으로 첨부할 수 있는 텍스트 본문의 내용을 얼마든지 재가공할 수 있으므로
<soyeomul> 너무 맘에 드네요 curl 메일건
<soyeomul> 시스템 파일에 있는 로그 같은 텍스트 파일들도 저런식으로 외부 메일로 쏠 수 잇다는 준영님의 조언 아직도 기억이 나네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 짱짱짱입니다~
<soyeomul> http 는 아직 관심이 덜하므로 그건 먼훗날 언젠가로 미루구요
<soyeomul> 잉여잉여하다 좀이따 저녁 소여물 주러 갈까합니다
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<MarongHappy> 안녕하세요?
<jason_KR> 첨 보는 또이름 이십니다!  반갑습니다.  ^^
<MarongHappy> 반갑습니다.
<MarongHappy> IRC는 거진 수십년(ㅡ<ㅡ) 만이라~ 약간 얼떨떨 합니다. ^^
<jason_KR> 하하하...그러시면 더 반갑습니다.
<MarongHappy> 다들 자리 비우셨나봐요~
<jason_KR> 또는 코딩중? ㅎ
<MarongHappy> 저는 코딩쪽은 아닌데... 여기 들려도 괜찮은 거죠?
<jason_KR> 어휴~ 그럼요, 환영합니다.
<MarongHappy> 우분투 사용자 모임인건가요?
<jason_KR> 꼭/반드시 전문적이고 기술적인 얘기만 하는 곳 아닙니다.
<jason_KR> 예, 공식적인 한국 체널 입니다.
<jason_KR> 화면 맨 위에 체널정보'를 읽어보면 참고, 도움이 됩니다. ^^
<MarongHappy> 요즘 우분투 보다는 만자로 사용중이라서요. 만자로 한 1년 되갑니다.
<jason_KR> 위키에서 만자로'의 장단점을 읽기는 했습니다만, 써보진 못했어요.
<MarongHappy> 한글화 관련 홈페이지 인가요?
<MarongHappy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules%EC%9E%85%EB%8B%88%EB%8B%A4
<jason_KR> 한글화 뿐아니라 우분투 전반 + 국제적인 것도 포함 합니다.
<MarongHappy> 네... 아~ 이 홈페이지 내용 몇년전에 본기억이 나기는 하네요.
<MarongHappy> https://www.ubuntu-kr.org/
<MarongHappy> 조금 리뉴얼 된듯 합니다.
<jason_KR> 맞습니다.
<MarongHappy> 조금 자문을 구할데가 없어서 돌아다니다 한번 들어와 봤어요.
<jason_KR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<jason_KR> 만자로는 #(영어로)만자로 체널이 있겠지만, 한글 #만자로 체널이 있는지는 모르겠어요
<MarongHappy> libxcb 최신 설치때문에 고심하고 있거든요.
<MarongHappy> 한 일주일 된것 같은데... 업그레이드가 안되고 있습니다. 혼자서 해결하려니 사례가 없어서 조금 고심중입니다.
<MarongHappy> 해당 프로그램 제작자에게 메일과 사진을 보내도 답이 없네요.
<MarongHappy> libxcb 1.14-1
<jason_KR> 편지 보낼 정도면, 구글링 등은 많이 해 봤겠습니다?
<MarongHappy> 최근 헥스채트 문서파일 한글화 중이였긴 합니다만...
<MarongHappy> 아~ 그것이... 나온지 얼마 안되서 글 자체가 없어요.
<jason_KR> 제 알기론 헥사체트는 개발 중단 된 것으로 알고, 엑스 쳇으로 갈아탔다고" 봤어요.
<MarongHappy> 그런가요?
<jason_KR> 개발=업데이트 중단이면 한글화'도 무의미할 것같은데. ...
<MarongHappy> 그러게요. 그래도 사용자가 있으니 약간 오류같은거라든지... 용어의 통일화라던지... 바꿀것이 조금 있더라구요.
<MarongHappy> 전체적으로 수정해 놓기는 했는데... 개발중단이라니... 좀 아쉽긴 합니다.
<jason_KR> 게다가 요즘 irc v3 규격을 만들면서,  cli gui 클라연트들이 많아서....굳이  hexCHAT 의 유지필요성?을 저는 모르겠어요. (죄송)
<MarongHappy> 어느분이 KVirc도 같이 번역하자고 메일이 와서 한 60% 번역 도움드리고 있는 중이긴 합니다.
<MarongHappy> 50%
<MarongHappy> 2380라인정도 번역한것 같아요. 그제 어제... 해서요.
<jason_KR> KV 첨 듣습니다. ^^
<MarongHappy> 그러게요. 좀전에 말씀드렸다시피... IRC 접속이 수십년 만이라서요.
<MarongHappy> 보통 IRC 프로그램 깔려있으면 그냥 지워 버렸었거든요.
<MarongHappy> 25년 정도 된것 같습니다.
<jason_KR> libxcb 는 최근 업데이트 된 것 같은데, 어디서 오류여요? aur 은 의존성 같은 문제 없을 듯한데....
<jason_KR> 저도 irc 는 rfc1459 규격 정해지기 전부터 써서... ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> 그러게요... 잘못되거나 NULL인 인수 전달 이라는 오류메세지가 나오더군요.
<jason_KR> 제가 잠깐 보니...
<MarongHappy> 직접 컴파일도 해봤는데 오류 메세지가 2개정도 나오더군요.
<jason_KR> > In case if you get any error while installing the package, try the command below and repeat the previous commands
<jason_KR> sudo pacman -Rs libxcb
<MarongHappy> 지우는건가요?
<jason_KR> -Rs 옵션을 추가해보라는....흔한 오류인가봐요
<MarongHappy> 한번 시도해 보겠습니다.
<MarongHappy> 의존성 문제로 ... 안되는 군요.
<MarongHappy> 사실 제거하면 다른 프로그램 싹다 날아가고 X윈도우도 날아가면... 다시 설치해야하는 번거로움과 모은 자료들도 사라지는 터라 그간 고심이 많았거든요.
<jason_KR> 예에~
<MarongHappy> 그래서 2월 26일 부터 이상태라... 조금 불편해서 찾아다니는 중입니다.
<MarongHappy> 이렇게 해도 저렇게 해도 안되니...
<jason_KR> 안그래도 https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/libxcb/ 에 보니 2020 0226일부터..
<jason_KR> 의존성은 7항목... ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> 502 Bad Gateway
<jason_KR> > https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/libxcb/
<MarongHappy> 아마 저는 권한이 없어서 안나오나봐요. 역시 같네요.
<jason_KR> 헐~
<MarongHappy> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/libxcb/
<jason_KR> 걍 https 에 불과한데....다른 문제가 있나봅니다.
<MarongHappy> 지금 사이트 자체가 다운된것 같기도 하구요. 구글에서 검색해 들어가도 같은 메시지가 나오는군요.
<MarongHappy> 혹시 요즘 이슈가 되는 한글화 작업 같은 것도 있나요?
<MarongHappy> 있다면 도움이 되고 싶습니다.
<jason_KR> 제 알기론 공론화>공동작업은 없고, 각개 봉사하는 줄 알고 있습니다.
<MarongHappy> launchpad에서 가끔 작업을 하기는 하는데 좀 힘든 감은 있네요.
<jason_KR> 아~
<MarongHappy> transifex 가 너무 편해서 손이 익어 버렸어요.
<jason_KR> 가만, 혹시 성씨가 Lee ?
<MarongHappy> 네.
<jason_KR> 에구~ 뉘신지 알겠...반갑습니다.
<MarongHappy> 에구 전... 뉘신지... 잘...
<jason_KR> 호주 여행 다녀온 후, 소식을 몰랐는데...
<jason_KR> 호주 여행 이면 벌써 15년 전? 맞아요?
<MarongHappy> 전 호주여행 가본적이 없어요. ㅜㅜ;
<jason_KR> 그래요? 그럼 제 혼자 착각였습니다. 실례
<MarongHappy> 혹시 여자분이랑 착각하신것이...?
<jason_KR> 제 기억이 이준희 님이라고 한때 왕성 활동, 번역한 분이 있었거든요.
<MarongHappy> 아~ 전 이정희라고 합니다.
<jason_KR> 제 기억에.. ~
<jason_KR> 제가 잠시 착각, 난독쯩 ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> krita, KDEnlive 같은거 작업했어요.
<MarongHappy> 번역 작업한 건 한 3년 정도 됩니다.
<jason_KR> 그러셨군요, 몰라뵀습니다직,.
<MarongHappy> 저도 아직 jason 님을 잘 모르겠는 걸요. 소개를 안해주셔서...
<jason_KR> 저도 (명함 내밀 정도는 아니지만) 번역했었고, 또 지금 명단에 seong soo cho 님도 번역 왕성히 합니다.
<jason_KR> 저 뭐 소개할  정도 없습니다.
<jason_KR> irc 기본 소개하자면, asl 50중반, Male, 서울(경기) 정도 ㅎ
<MarongHappy> 형님 이시군요.
<jason_KR> ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> 내년이면 50, mail. 경기~
<MarongHappy> male..
<MarongHappy> 하도 손이 익다보니... 오타가...
<MarongHappy> 담배 한대 피우고 오겠습니다.
<jason_KR> 나쁜 의도 없이 whois 정보를 보고 멀지 않은 곳인 줄, 추정하고 있었습니다.
<MarongHappy> 해커시군요... 제 다른 소싯적 닉네임이 hackers...ld 였습니다.
<jason_KR> 해커아니고 요, ㅋ   절때루 아니구요.    걍 irc 기본 공개 정보 봤을 뿐입니다.
<MarongHappy> 저도 해커는 아니구요. 그저 컴퓨터를 좋아해서 닉네임을 그렇게 만들어 봤었습니다. 98년 부터 쭈욱 현재까지 입니다.
<MarongHappy> 간단한 장난은 한두번 쳐보긴 했지만 말이죠.
<jason_KR> ^^
<MarongHappy> 지금은 컴퓨터 랑 멀어진지 13년 정도 됩니다.
<MarongHappy> 지금 IRC 하다보니 예전 채팅 시절 생각도 나고 그러네요. 하이텔, 천리안...
<MarongHappy> 나우누리.
<jason_KR> 우분투 만자로 각각 써 봤습니까? 우분투 대비 만자로 특장점이 있어요?
<MarongHappy> 네... 전 많은 배포판 사용해 봤구요.
<jason_KR> 아~
<MarongHappy> 마지막은 아치계열로... 정착했습니다.
<jason_KR> 그렇다고 들었습니다.
<MarongHappy> 롤링 업데이트의 장점이... 좋더군요.
<jason_KR> 궁극은 아치
<jason_KR> 궁극은 아치로 간다"고... ㅎ
<MarongHappy> 아치는 못쓰겠어요. 만자로가 편해요. 업데이트하고, 장치 잘 잡아주고...
<jason_KR> 예, 아치 *(계열 포함)*으로 정정합니다. ㅎ
<MarongHappy> 아치의 환상에 사로잡혀 더 편하리라 생각했었는데... 결국은 만자로랑 같은 업데이트 방식이고 뭔가 좀 불편한 것이 많아요.
<MarongHappy> 만자로는 컴파일된 파일 그냥 다운받아 설치만 하면 되거든요.
<jason_KR> 아치랑 만자로랑은 비교할수   없이 편하겠죠
<MarongHappy> 우분투나, 데비안은... 좋기는 한데... 새로운 버전 사용하려면 포맷하고 다시 설치를 해야해서 좀 불편하다고 해야 할까요?
<MarongHappy> 데비안 같은 경우는 너무 프로그램도 적고, 프로그램 성격이 너무 보수적이라서요.
<jason_KR> 포멧 후 재설치는 않해도 되는데, 데뱐은 좀 보수적이긴 해요.
<MarongHappy> 우분투는 아무래도 사용자도 많고 피드백도 좋고 프로그램도 다양해서 좋은데, 역시 업데이트와 운영체계의 무거움이 단점이랄까요?
<jason_KR> 아~
<MarongHappy> 아들놈 컴퓨터는 그래도 최신 사양인데... 전 10년된 인텔 2세대 셀로런급 사양이다보니...
<jason_KR> 저도 = 입니다. ㅎ
<MarongHappy> 컴퓨터 잘 돌아가는데 돈들이기 아까워서 잘 쓰고는 있습니다. 동영상 머신, 번역 머신... 등등이요.
<jason_KR> 예, 리눅스 좋은 점'이기도 하죠
<MarongHappy> SSD 달아주니 최신컴 같이 아주 빨라서 좋기는 한데... 어머님 노트북에 양도하니 HDD로 연명중이라 아주 고심중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MarongHappy> 리눅스 사용하는 이유가 동영상 재생시 윈도우보다 화질이 더 좋아서 사용합니다.
<MarongHappy> mpv 라는 프로그램에 꽃혀버렸달까요?
<jason_KR> 제 컴은 성능이 떨어져서 (?) 재생 동영상 화질 차이를 확인해 본 적이 없어요. vlc 만 사용해요.
<MarongHappy> vlc도 좋지만, mpv의 맛(?)을 좀 알게 되신다면... vlc 지우실지도 모르겠네요. 제가 그렇거든요.
<jason_KR> 봄인지 보미인지~ 요즘도 배포되고 있는지 모르겠어요.
<MarongHappy> 그거 몇년전에 개발 중단된것 같습니다.
<jason_KR> 예에~
<MarongHappy> 윈도우에서는 kmplayer를 좋아라 했었는데 개발자분이 다음으로 옮기고는 조금 많이 달라져서 아쉽기는 합니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<MarongHappy> 서울에 사시나요?
<jason_KR> 집 목동, 직장 일산 입니다.
<MarongHappy> 마스크 구하기 어렵진 않으세요?
<jason_KR> 부끄런 말씀이지만, 저 마스크 안써요. 자랑도 아닙니다만....
<MarongHappy> 저는 구하려고 해도 구하지를 못하겠네요.
<jason_KR> 확진자 100인중 80인은 의료처방 없이 저절로 낫고, 나머지 20인중 5인은 병상에서 또 그중 기저질환있는 1인만 사망한다고...
<jason_KR> 다만, 저 스스로 다중 모이는  곳에 안가고, 사회적 거리두기를 실천 중입니다.
<MarongHappy> 저희 막내가 아직 고3이거든요... 그래서...
<jason_KR> 예, 그럼 각별 미리 조심해야 할~
<MarongHappy> 아직 개학도 못하고 학교도 못갔답니다.
<jason_KR> 예,
<MarongHappy> 학교가도 걱정이고...
<MarongHappy> 아침에 보니 집앞 약국앞에 장사진이......
<jason_KR> *제 혼자 생각입니다만*,  환자 간병하는 사람 아니라면 걍 면-마스크 삶아 재사용해도 될 듯 싶습니다.
<MarongHappy> 면마스크도 안팔아요... 인터넷에서도 못구했어요...
<MarongHappy> 주문한지 2주가 됐는데도 안보내서 구매취소했어요.
<jason_KR> ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUF3SjVeO8s&fbclid=IwAR08Kmx7xvEs8hbZ0axIyHLfX-lv68CvxIj15pTNz_drsvUU-iqlbQwBTVI
<MarongHappy> 연합뉴스 중국 기사보고 바로 주문했는데... 그렇답니다.
<MarongHappy> 그전 주문도 못받고... 나중것도 못받고...
<jason_KR> ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> 하시는 사업은 이번 사태로 타격은 받지 않으셨어요?
<jason_KR> 왜요~ ㅋㅋㅋ    타격 없는 업종이 있을까요?   영향 있씁니다. ㅎ
<jason_KR> 귀하는?
<MarongHappy> 저는 세월호 사건 터지고 사업 정리하고 지금까지 놀고 있어요. ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 컴 옆에 있을 시간이 더 많아졌을 것 같은데..........라는 제 생각
<MarongHappy> 그래서 재능 기부한다고 번역 하는거구요. 2세, 3세 생각해서 ... 앞으로는 리눅스다~ 라는...
<jason_KR> 재능기부 좋습니다.
<MarongHappy> 올해 뭔가 해보려 했는데...... 이런일이 터지니...
<MarongHappy> 사실 작년 제 지인 여러명이 전부 폐업했어요.
<jason_KR> <Marong Happy> 서울에 사시나요? ---> 귀하는 경기 어디쯤..? ^^
<MarongHappy> 안산삽니다.
<jason_KR> 심리적 충격이 많았겠습니다.
<MarongHappy> 활동무대는 수원 오산 화성 안산입니다.
<MarongHappy> 부모님이 오산 사셔서...
<jason_KR> 19~20년도 안산시청, 상록수역쪽 자주 갔었습니다.
<MarongHappy> 그냥 그러려니 합니다.
<jason_KR> 경기 남부...군요. ^^
<MarongHappy> 아~ 상록수 역 근처이긴 합니다 걸어서 15분정도...
<jason_KR> ^^
<MarongHappy> 상록수 역에서 2014년까지 좀 크게 사업했었거든요.
<jason_KR> 이번 코로나 감염자가 안산 특히, 외국인 거주지에는 확진/유증상자가 없다죠?!
<MarongHappy> 오늘 나왔어요.
<jason_KR> 오~
<MarongHappy> 용인 사는 자식들집에 안산사시는 노 부부가 ... 위독하시답니다.
<jason_KR> ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> 용인사는 아들자식 보러갔다가, 며느리하고 손자가 증상이 있었다고 합니다.
<jason_KR> 사회적 거리두기'에 실패를...ㅠㅠ
<MarongHappy> 2월 말에 증상이 있어서 치료까지 용인에서 받았다고 하던데, 연로하신분들이... 굳이 거기까지 가서 안산에... 환자 1, 2호를 한것도 모자라 호흡곤란으로 입원하셨답니다.
<MarongHappy> 거기 아들은 수원대 생인것 같은데, 친구들과 술마시고, 아주 헤집고 다녔다는... 2월 말에는 아퍼서 닝거 까지 맞았다는데 말입니다.
<jason_KR> 주변에 민폐를 ... ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 저는 식구 호출로 잠시 자리를....
<jason_KR> 혹시 늦으면 담에 또 뵙겠습니다. 자주 오세요. ^^
<MarongHappy> 네~
<MarongHappy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbOlpXd3-Tk&fbclid=IwAR20ECd_EDkI5ghq2aMxbEtwoDICdnIrEfU4Wt-yBeYUIpKs-Olti_LJ6ks
<MarongHappy> 시간 되시면 위 영상 한번 보세요. 국회의원이 간만에 옳은 말 하는 영상입니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-08
<soyeomul> Rnqkr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 조용한 일요일 문안 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 과거 ls 에선 파일명에 공백이 들어가면 따로 따로 분리된것처럼 해서 좀 문제가 있었으나
<soyeomul> 요즘 우분투는 잘 공백 들어간 파일명에 작은따옴표로 감싸주어서
<soyeomul> 스크립트를 돌리더라도 공백 들어간 파일명을 잘 표시해주는게 너무 감사하네요
<soyeomul> ls find 등등
<soyeomul> 감사함 그 자체
<soyeomul> 해가 바뀌고나서부터 옼토위즈님을 거의 못뵌거 같아요
<soyeomul> "안녕하세요" 라는 키워드로 grep 돌리면 가장 먼저 출력값에서 뵙는 분이 옼토위즈님이셨는데 안보이니 허전하네요
<soyeomul> 궁금하기도 하고,,,
<jason_KR> 가끔자주 오타? *오토* 위즈 (ㅇ)
<jason_KR> 새 식구 맞을 준비하느라...ㅎㅎㅎ 경사 죠
<soyeomul> 아!!!
<soyeomul> 혹시 결혼준비하는건가요? 재준님?
<jason_KR> 예,
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 축하드릴 경사네요!!
<soyeomul> 아니 지금 옼토위즈님 우분투 세미나 발표 2011년 영상 유튜브 보고 있는데
<jason_KR> 국수 잡수러 오삼
<soyeomul> 즉석에서 grep sed 시전하시네여 발표회장에서...
<soyeomul> 대단
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 위즈님 청첩장 꼭 돌려주세요 갈께요^^^
<jason_KR> 실력자 죠
<soyeomul> 오프에서 한번도 뵙진 못했지만 정이 들었네여
<jason_KR> 하하하
<soyeomul> 잘 생기셨네여 위즈님
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 아니 그 세미나분위기는 2011년도가 괜찮았네여
<soyeomul> 그 므다냐 발표하면서 질문도 많이 오가고
<soyeomul> 자유로운 분위기
<soyeomul> 그리고 발표자의 너스레도 보이고 이런 분위기 좋아요
<jason_KR> 늘 좋쵸, 전 못나간지 무척 오래됐지만,     뒷풀이도 ㅈ호아요
<jason_KR> 좋아요
<soyeomul> 재준님을 뵈었던 해가 2009년 2010년 그 맘때쯤인걸로 기억해요 서울 상암동에서요
<soyeomul> 정확한 해와 달은 기억이 가물가물하지만 하여간 세미나/발표 분위기는 그때가 참 자유롭고 재밌었던거 같아요
<soyeomul> 이야 옼토위즈님 질문 진짜 많이 받네요
<soyeomul> 답변도 잘하시고
<jason_KR> 저도 다시 봐야겠네요. 연결고리를 함 받을 수 있을까요?
<soyeomul> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So63qmfBUsE
<jason_KR> 상암동 말고, 강남 선릉역때는 안왔었어요? DevCon 에서도 뵌 것 같은 기억이...
<jason_KR> 고맙습니다.
<soyeomul> 으으으 하도 오래되어서 기억이 잘 나질 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 참 잠시만요.
<soyeomul> 넵;
<jason_KR> 이번 curl (4 gmail)에 영감을 준, 씨-파이썬 준영님이 누구요? 지금 여기 irc 명단에 있어요?
<soyeomul> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/02/10/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<soyeomul> 위 주소에 씨-파이썬 제다이 준영님 대화내용이 있어요
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님이랑 거의 용호상박 파이썬 토론하면 끝이 안날거에요
<jason_KR> 아 (일부러 띄어쓰기) j g wak 님이군요?!
<soyeomul> 넨넨
<soyeomul> 제 생각엔 그 국외쪽에서 아이디정할때
<soyeomul> 이름의 첫자 + 성 으로 조합하는거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 저걸 풀면 j = 준영, gwak = 곽(성)
<soyeomul> 추측입니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 국외에서 계속 거주하시니 조국과 조국의 사람들과 그 말들이 그리워 여러 한글 커뮤너티를 찾아다니신거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 그러다 이곳 우분투 한국 대화방까지 찾아오시게 되었고...
<jason_KR> 역시 환영할 일,
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> irc 멘션을 메일건 통해서 메일 알람 걸어두는정도면... 대단하다는 감탄사만 나오네여
<soyeomul> 아따 조용한 일요일
<jason_KR> 어제 늦은 밤에도 내국인 한 분 다녀갔어요. 약자로 OM (Old Man) 노인이라기 보다는 (경력) 오래된 분
<soyeomul> 음... 로그 잠시 봤어요
<jason_KR> "irc 멘션을 메일건 통해서 메일 알람 걸어두는정도면... " <--- 필요에 따라서
<soyeomul> 그분도 자주 들리셧음 좋겠네요 조용한거보다 활기찬게 좋으니깐요~^
<jason_KR> 저도 아얄씨 멘션의 알림은 다른 앱으로 사용중이며, 지금은 파이썬으로 몇가지 프로젝트 계획하고, 실천을 구상중인데...
<jason_KR> 구상중인데, 책을 첫장부터 다시 공부하는 중이요. ㅎ ㅠㅠ <-- 이런 경우가 웃프다는..ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 파이썬 어렵더라구요 def 들어가고 class 들어가면 진짜 복잡해지더라구요
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 여기 폭스마스크님이 한국말을 잘 하시면 파이썬 질문 개인적으로 많이 하고픈데...
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리
<jason_KR> class 는 다른 언어에서는 없던, 그러므로 몰라도 되긴 하지만, 알면 더 편합니다.
<soyeomul> 재준님께도 클레스 좀 배워야겠어요 ^^^
<soyeomul> 헌데 재준님은 책 보신다는게 어떤 책인지 여쭤바도 될런지요?
<soyeomul> 저도 한권 구매할까 생각중이어요
<jason_KR> 클래스 설명은.... wikidocs.net/1076 에 이해되기 쉽게 되있어요.
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 링크가 배경설명 잘되어있어요 저거 꼭 읽어볼께요 고마워요^^
<jason_KR> 다른 추상적인 글보다 실제 예를 들어서 설명하므로 좋았어요.
<soyeomul> 음 첮 페이지 봤어요 좋으네요 차분한것이~
<soyeomul> 김유나가 꼭 김연아 같기도 하고
<soyeomul> 헌데 왜 네이버 메일을 쓰는지...
<soyeomul> 아고고 점심 먹으로 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 재준님 일요일 잘 보내셔요 그리고 모두들 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^ 즐 식사
<Seony> 혹시 라즈베리파이 4에서 토렌트 돌려보신 분 계신가요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 광화문 집회를 안 하니 조용하고 좋네요
<jason_KR> RPi+torrent 저는 아니지만, 왜요?
<Seony> 라즈베리파이에 xfce 띄워놓고 토렌트 돌려도 제 성능 나오나 궁금해서요...
<Seony> 토렌트를 많이 쓰는건 아니고, 그냥 하루에 한국 드라마 한두편 정도를 받거든요
<Seony> 지금 집에서 쓰는 TV머신이, 아마도 2011년도 맥미니인듯 싶은데 이게 슬슬 문제가 생기기 시작하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 무경험이지만, (다른 읽은 글로 추정하자면) 충분할 것 같아요.
<Seony> rp4 성능이 월등히 좋아졌다는 글을 봐서 어느정도인지 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> (해보시고) 답을 기대합니다. ^^
<Seony> 라즈베리파이3 밖에 없어서 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 4 살까말까 고민 중이긴 해요
<jason_KR> 아직 구입한 것이 아니군요? 3에서는 어땠어요? 버벅였죠?
<Seony> 3는 테스트 해볼려고 이것저것 설치하고 있어요
<jason_KR> 하드커널 회사의 오드로이드 계열도 구매 목록으로  검토해 보세요.
<jason_KR> 저는 오늘 마이크로 파이썬 보드, 가격을 알아봤더니 70불 정도, 생각보다 비싸더라는 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그건 뭐하는 거에요?
<jason_KR> (Python) on board, Single Board Com, 그런데
<jason_KR> 아두이노와 R pi 중간쯤으로 보는 것이 맞다고 해야하나~ 것참 정의 내리기가 어렵네요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 파이썬 전용 보드 같은 건가요?
<jason_KR> OS는 올라가는데, 크기는 아두이노 나노'보다 작고..
<jason_KR> 파이썬 언어 전용.
<jason_KR> 위 70불을 20불 로 정정합니다. 역시 20불쯤해야 적당한 값이지...
<jason_KR> 토렌트 올ㄹ리길 할 수 있지만, 너무 느려 못씁니다. 100%
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 20불이면 적당해보이네요
<jason_KR> 그림만 보세요.
<jason_KR> > https://www.aliexpress.com/popular/micropython-board.html
<jason_KR> 마이크로 파이썬 보드는 크기가 워낙 작아서 용도가 제한적이라 일반인들은 별 필요없을 겁니다.   micropython.org
<Seony> 근데 라즈베리파이3도 생각 외로 쾌적하네요
<Seony> 라즈비안 설치해봤는데 GUI가 빨라서 당황스럽군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 많이 다행입니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으 졸려서 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 주말 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
